#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-07
<ubotu> misfit_toy called the ops in #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<bobstro> you guys do realize that some channels consider it rude NOT to announce aways, right?
<Pumpernickel> And?
<bobstro> well it's tough to configure a client to know the diff.
<Pumpernickel> That's what human perception is for.
<bobstro> now i think i'm seeing what the complaints are about ubuntu being a bit uptight.
<Pumpernickel> It's a function on environment.  Check #ubuntu on a busy day, and then you may see why away announcements are discouraged.
<Pumpernickel> s/on/of/
<bobstro> i understand that ongoing are, but once on start leave, esp. as i said when i've been yapped at for the OPPOSITE is a bit uhmm..... controlling, no?
<Pumpernickel> Exactly.
<bobstro> so much for the ol' guidelines, eh?
<Pumpernickel> Those are the guidelines.
<bobstro> does your attitude reflect an official ubuntu stance, or is this just a personal control thing?
<bobstro> your group certainly has the rep.
<Pumpernickel> If it were personal, I would be the only one bringing this up.
<TheSheep> bobstro: spamming busy channels with additional automated messages is certainly not allowed, and you don't need to do much thinking to know why
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<bobstro> i can turn that off, but the clients don't allow it per-server.
<TheSheep> bobstro: use two clients :)
<bobstro> and i see message everytime anyone joins or leaves already (unless i turn that off).
<bobstro> good god, y'all. i come in and generally help more than i ask. this is a bit much.
<TheSheep> bobstro: I'm sorry to hear it's such a great problem for you
<bobstro> it's not for me. it's for you apparently.
<bobstro> so how do i configure my client to not announce that i'm coming in or disconnecting?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<TheSheep> bobstro: disable that script or read the manual for it, we have no idea what client and what script you're using
<bobstro> i'm not talking about the away.
<bobstro> i know what that is. like i said, that was response to being told to do so elsewhere. it's the other apparently offensive notifications i'm referring to.
<bobstro> the ones the server apparently issues whenever someone comes in or leaves. i see scads of those.
<TheSheep> bobstro: read about the /ignore command
<bobstro> erm. how do i keep from so badly annoying everybody ELSE. i'm not having a problem with it.
<LjL> bobstro, you do realize
<TheSheep> bobstro: the server join/part messages are not annoying, as they are standard and can be easily filtered
<LjL> that you, like, put yourself away and then back a total of 5 times, IIRC, and in one instance you actually changed from bobstro-away to bobstro-away-away?
<LjL> anyway, clients have an /away command that's understood by the IRC server.
<Ikawe> to be tested?
<bobstro> LjL:  yes, a client hung.
<LjL> people who /whois you will see that you're away (and a reason)
<bobstro> and i re-set it.
<LjL> people who don't /whois you but have a decent recent client will see your nick marked as away anyway.
<LjL> so, since the IRC protocol *comes* with this feature, there is no need to roll your own.
<bobstro> it also announces my entry and departure outside of my control.
<LjL> especially when you're in a channel with 1200 people, where if everyone thought as you do ("how can one away message hurt anybody?"), we'd be spammed uncontrollably.
<bobstro> i'm doing a /nick. i can't control what the other clients do!
<bobstro> i'm saying the nick change isn't an announcement.
<jrib> Ikawe: tested for?
<LjL> i honestly don't care how you define "announcement"
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<LjL> that's what the factoid says
<jrib> Ikawe: dcc exploit?
<bobstro> christ, this is silly. i'll probably annoy more people by trying to turn it off.
<Ikawe> jrib: so I am told.
<jrib> Ikawe: join me in #jrib
<TheSheep> bobstro: you will not achieve anything arguing
<bobstro> well, i'm turning that off and trying something.
<bobstro> hopefully my joining hasn't offended.
<LjL> bobstro: by the way, some people have scripts (or something) that work like this: if you privmsg them, or mention their nickname, you get a (private, of course) notice saying they're away. only on the first message, that is.
<jrib> Ikawe: ok, you should be able to join #ubuntu again.  Thanks for your patience
<bobstro> LjL:  i'm all for that, just trying to live within confines of different rules at different places (and frankly, trying to understand why some blatantly racist remarks are tolerated, and stuff like this gets me a ban.)
<Ikawe> jrib: thank you
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu
<bobstro> hah, the timing is ironic.
<LjL> quite so
<bobstro> :)
<LjL> jrib, i'm going to bed, you take care of it? i leave +r on?
<jrib> LjL: sure, how long do you usually leave it on for?
<LjL> jrib: normally, i leave it on until just about 5 seconds before the next attack.
<jrib> heh
<nalioth> klining all those IPs as we speak
<nalioth> can someone -m ? my client is waaaaay lagged
<LjL> no seriously, usually just 3 minutes or so, but it depends
<nalioth> i'll watch the +r situation
<LjL> yeah, it also depends on nalioth saying or not saying things like these :)
<LjL> oh there's +m?
<bobstro> i've fixed the dircproxy setup. you're still blocking me?
<LjL> bobstro: no
<bobstro> ah, said i couldn't send.
<LjL> bobstro: that was unrelated, it was due to the channel being moderated
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> I take it I just missed some bot attacks?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: what a coincidence
* nalioth gives tonyyarusso the evil eye
<tonyyarusso> Aww, evil?  But I just got back from church of all places!
<Madpilot> nalioth, notice that he doesn't say which deity this church of his pays attention to :P
<SportChick> nalioth: don't believe him - he really orchestrated them ;)
<nalioth> SportChick: i know it, that's why i'm giving him 'the look'   :P
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: heh - just plain ol' (or should I say Ole) Lutherans
* tonyyarusso can barely manage a single supybot, frankly - as many have witnessed the fallout confusion of
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, the famous Lutheran church of St. Spambot of the Attack Bots, right?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: uh, sure.
<nalioth> going -r
<jrib> any #kubuntu op around, when you get a minute please unban Ikawe from #kubuntu (I tested him and removed his ban in #ubuntu)
<nalioth> jrib: join #kubuntu please
<jrib> nalioth: why don't we want bulk processing when kicking in -unregged?
<nalioth> jrib: see -unregged
<jrib> ah, ok
<Madpilot> mass outbreak of stupidity...
<HKJGN_> hey, i feel unfairly treated by mod Madpilot in Ubuntu-offtopic, i was thrown out of the server even after i said i would follow the rules, regardless to my accusations of them, and was repeatedly insulted by the mod. bieng called a child and asked to grow up, i believe he/she misunderstood my intentions, but overreacted in banning me even after i was over the arguement
<HKJGN_> i've come to the IRC here for help on several occasions since i started using ubuntu, its not as if im just some troll, and i felt as though i was bieng treated very rudely
<Myrtti> HKJGN_: you were warned, several times, on two channels, by different people, and told to adjust your language. When joining #ubuntu-channels, you're expected to have read the rules, and obey them. Usually people do understand the warnings and do what's necessary instead of bluntly breaking them just for fun.
<Myrtti> I'm not an op on the channels where you've been banned, but having read the backlog, I really cannot offer you any consolation
<HKJGN_> meh, w/e, this place is totalitarian, i guess theres no arguement i can make to bias, sorry to take up your time
<Myrtti> I hope I wasn't too harsh on him
<Madpilot> hardly. he's already heard exactly the same thing from two of us...
<Tm_T> aww
<Madpilot> I was just waiting for him to call us all "Nazis" - I guess 'totalitarian" is going to have to do
* Tm_T is irc-nazi <3
<Madpilot> Tm_T, I'd agree with you, but then I'd have to kickban myself, which is always awkward... :P
<Tm_T> neuropsyc-something ->
<Myrtti> NOT HIM AGAIN
<Myrtti> arrghhhhh ruben
<Myrtti> I'm off to office
<Myrtti> -->
<Madpilot> Myrtti, we all need fans :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> anything broke yet?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> hum?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> with a lot of us being away
<Myrtti> I made a mistake by talking to him
<Hobbsee> heh
<Myrtti> not that I've seen
<Myrtti> besides foul language here and there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> oy, Seveas
<Seveas> Myrtti, fowl language, not foul language :)
<Hobbsee> ahh, good
<Hobbsee> Seveas: is it worth op'ing people while we're all not here, for #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Seveas: I've had troubles lately writing english as I hear it
<Seveas> Myrtti, it's an inside joke, sorry
<Seveas> 'foul language' is perfect english
<Myrtti> Seveas: :-) but I'm still annoyed with my recent problems with English spelling.
<Myrtti> anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hey elkbuntu
<Seveas> the pool is cold today >:)
<elkbuntu> hiiii
<Myrtti> I've actually noticed that channels that somehow are related to events and conferences, tend to have some troubles with functioning while those events
<Myrtti> same thing with !assembly on IRCnet
<Hobbsee> !assembly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assembly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: yeah, true - most arent there
<Myrtti> ops are in the buildcrew or systemcrew and when the discussion gets busy before the event, the ops are building the event
* Hobbsee notes Seveas never answered her.
<Hobbsee> damned Seveas
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: http://www.assembly.org
<Hobbsee> fun
<Seveas> Hobbsee, so who should we add as temp ops?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hmmm.  who wants it?
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal
<Hobbsee> for oen
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: might do it
<Seveas> nice typo
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Seveas> oen is dutch for fool
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> hah!
<Myrtti> mmmm :-)
<Hobbsee> yes, well, we already knew that you are a fool, Seveas
<Seveas> nixternal, Myrtti: feel like taking on #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> volunteer temp ops, fools, same thing
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: *exactly*
<Seveas> you shush
<Madpilot> :P
<nixternal> whats up?
<Seveas> we've got to get thm to do it, then you can call them fool
<Myrtti> /me shivers...
<Seveas> nixternal, we need extra ops in #ubuntu while we're all busy at UDS
<Madpilot> actually, scratch the 'volunteer temp' part of that :)
<Seveas> fancy some trolling?
<Myrtti> mmmmmm sure.
<Hobbsee> no, no, *you're* the fool, Seveas
<Hobbsee> Seveas: mmm...trolls
<nixternal> Seveas: I have been an op in #ubuntu for a few weeks now :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, !
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ?
<nixternal> haha
<Seveas> nixternal, good, the trolls are all yours then :)
<Seveas> bon apetit
<nixternal> hahah thanks!
<Seveas> I'll add Myrtti as well
<nixternal> Seveas: get me a bottle of Ponche Rum while you are there
<nixternal> it doesn't matter, I can never react as fast as ljl anyways
<Seveas> I put the tear in voluntear ;) (Yes I know that's not right :p)
<Seveas> nixternal, ljl sleeps sometimes
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> Seveas: yes, but I bet his finger is on the trigger at all times
<Seveas> sleepkicking instead of slepwalking :)
<Myrtti> just add me to the !ops thingie, I've got gazillion windows open
<nixternal> haha yes
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Burgundavia> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> !no ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, Myrtti or mneptok/
<ubotu> I know nothing about ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, myrtti or mneptok yet, Seveas
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, Myrtti or mneptok/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<PriceChild> @lart Seveas
* ubotu installs WindowsME on PriceChild's computer
<PriceChild> arrrgh
<Seveas> hi PriceChild and Burgundavia :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Hobbsee
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (DONT ABUSE THE OPS CALL. KTHKSBYE.)
* PriceChild steals Seveas's hat and runs off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by Hobbsee
<Madpilot> PriceChild, you really didn't think the mad Dutchman's own bot would lart him, did you?
<PriceChild> Madpilot: i know, i forgot
<Myrtti> so where am I an op now?
<Myrtti> and you prolly have op howto someplace?
<Myrtti> I've been an op in #ubuntu-fi for a long time, but there's been no need to use that right
<Madpilot> Myrtti, get xchat + the chanserv.py script, then /cs kb away
<Myrtti> xchat :-<
<Myrtti> do I really have to?
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<Madpilot> given the number of irssi victi^W^Wfans around, there've got to be decent op scripts for it
<Seveas> nalioth has one
<Seveas> and you're op in #ubuntu
<Seveas> Madpilot, why aren't you at UDS? Your little brother is :)
<Myrtti> ok, so if people holler ops at xubuntu, and it highlights me, I just keep my hands under my ass
<Madpilot> Seveas, one of us is enough. Although I don't chase ducks while drunk like Burgundavia does.
<Burgundavia> wait wait
<PriceChild> ducks!
<Madpilot> Oh, did I actually type that? Didn't mean to, really. <halo>
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i thought that was jono?
<Seveas> jono loves ducks, corey chases them. jono chases corey
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, he's been chasing jono while drunk?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: no, jono's been attempting to climb orange trees while drunk.
<Burgundavia> ok, this is getting very non PG
<Seveas> PG?
<Seveas> Poultry Grooming?
<Madpilot> Pretty Gooselike?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i dont want to know about you and poultry grooming..
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I eat poultry :)
<Hobbsee> only eat it?
<Seveas> preferably when dead & cooked
<Hobbsee> raw's much better
<Seveas> if you fancy some salmonella
<Myrtti> nalioth: ping
<Seveas> he's probably asleep
<Seveas> given that it's around ridiculous-o-clock where he lives
<Myrtti> I just wanted to get my message in his awaylog
<Myrtti> :-)
<PriceChild> argh he got me again :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> arrhhh
* PriceChild laughs at all the disapproving looks Seveas and elkbuntu are getting around the room.
<Myrtti> /me goes to read the freenode help
<Myrtti> Madpilot: /quote remove should be good, yes?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why, what's happening?
<PriceChild> pokage
<Madpilot>  /quote I don't know - /remove is a useful alternative to /kick
<PriceChild> *poke-age ? - meh you get the idea :)
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: /quote remove, yes
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ahh
<Hobbsee> i'm not in there
<Myrtti> /alias kubu /quote remove
<Myrtti> :-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, aftertaf said: !tovid is simple and powerful DVD authoring software - http://tovid.wikia.com/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> G'night, all. Stay away from the ducks, Corey.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> meh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Myrtti: pong
<Myrtti> would you happen to have the irssi script for operators in freenode
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I'm just about to get annoyed
<Myrtti> My wifi connection is too crappy for me to endure
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nalioth> Myrtti: i do. let me find it
<nalioth> Myrtti: http://pastebin.ca/475406
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth
<Myrtti> nalioth: thanks
<Myrtti> I'll see if it works
<nalioth> oh it works.  <EG>
<Myrtti> didn't actually
<Myrtti> but I wgetted it from http://rzlab.ucr.edu/debian/auto_bleh.pl_  and now it works
<nalioth> well, you have to chmod +x it
<nalioth> and the one i offer was rewritten by seveas to work with Ubuntu (something about the terminal type in Ubuntu muxes up the standard version)
<Myrtti> nalioth: hmm, but the copyright info has remained the same? ;-)
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<nalioth> Myrtti: talk to seveas
<Myrtti> I'll have a look at it later
<Myrtti> home -->
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !omgamaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: Get back to work!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: crontab is <alias> cron
<ubotu> Ix0s called the ops in #ubuntu
<SportChick> w 100
<SportChick> oops, sorry
<ubotu> Ali_ix called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> chemist109 called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> BAH!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> !autostart-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> You could edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom to start Xgl by default each time or could make a session file for it so you can choose X or Xgl by each login(the latter is often preferred). https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-0322ac34c5a296667173383199f6f0d908245f08
<crdlb> if someone isn't busy, could they move that to autostart-xgl or something?
<crdlb> because it really isn't relevant anymore and the regular !autostart would be more useful
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> chemist109 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-08
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> rr_lap called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
<r5a> why cant I get into ubuntu?
<r5a> the room
<mneptok> r5a: are you banned? that ident is a bit .... puerile.
<r5a> no
<r5a> i shoudn't be
<r5a> never been to the room until i got ubutnu today
<r5a> #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<r5a> thats what i get when trying to join
<mneptok> did you get a notice about a DCC exploit?
<r5a> no
<mneptok> then it's probably the ident
<r5a> k 1 sec
<mneptok> try changing it
<r5a> haha
<r5a> nice call
<mneptok> *bow*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> BHSPitMonkey called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mneptok tosses Hobbsee 2.32 Euros and a snake
<Madpilot> ...and a snake??
<mneptok> oh, oops. that's mine.
<mneptok> give that back.
<Madpilot> Dog, #u is berserk tonight...
<Myrtti> meeting irc with 770
<Madpilot> hmm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild adds to the spec
<jenda> yo, ops
<jenda> Would you mind if I spammed the -offtopic topic with a link to this digg? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_now_available_on_the_Ubuntu_Forums
<jenda> It could help improve the UWN on the long run, you know ;)
<Myrtti> #define spam
<PriceChild> jenda: don't you get 3 spams a year?
<jenda> Myrtti: add "The UWN needs your digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_now_available_on_the_Ubuntu_Forums" to the topic
<jenda> OK, I'll spam it, and if anyone has any reasonable objections, please remove it :)
<jenda> I gotta go work a bit.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: ping
<jenda> Seveas: please check the topic in -offtopic, I spammed it again, while you weren't looking ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Madpilot> Odd - either xchat is doing something stupid, or there really are no modes set in #ubuntu and a bunch of other channels
<Myrtti> your xchat is being stupid
<Madpilot> heh
<Tm_T> you're sure it's not you who's stupid?
<Tm_T> (by using xchat that is)
* Tm_T shares the love
<Madpilot> odd bug- I can see the modes (tncz) here, but not in #u or -offtopic
<jenda> Tm_T: hehe
<Tm_T> BAH, going to take some real drugs, this pain is killing ->
<mc44> Madpilot: sometimes the modes only update when you try to play with them :)
<Madpilot> Actually, this is the only channel I'm in that I get the modes displayed at all. WTF?
<jenda> Madpilot: have you tried /mode ?
<Madpilot> ah, that forces an update, and I can see the modes again. wonder why/how xchat lost them in the first place?
<jenda> no idea
<mc44> Madpilot: it doesnt seem to update them on join
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> awww
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> @login
<ompaul> whoami
<ompaul> %login
<ompaul> %bt
<ompaul> %btlogin
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> ompaul: ^
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, AmyRose_laptop said: !no, away is Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam. The proper way of indicating that you're going away is to use /away.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, :)
<ompaul> @btlogin
<nalioth> hi ompaul
<nalioth> playing hard to get, i see
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth, everything blown up yet?
<nalioth> blown up?
<Hobbsee> irc
<nalioth> nah
<nalioth> why wouuld it?
<Hobbsee> because we werent here?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> because it could?
<nalioth> well, the GNAA has been throwing 'hobbsee isn't here parties in #ubuntu', but that's about all i've seen
<Hobbsee> haha.  glad to see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> spring cleanings ftw
<ikonia> ompaul apologies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> nalioth, hi
<ompaul> sitting with PriceChild  and having fun as you can all see
<ompaul> ikonia,  np
<ikonia> ompaul I saw his name, I must have miss-read it, I was worried he'd been banned by mistake
<ompaul> ikonia,  again np :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> hey elkbuntu  :D
<elkbuntu> heya :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<G0SUB> hello
<nalioth> hi G0SUB
<G0SUB> we have a person repeatedly coming to #ubuntu-in and abusing the people
<G0SUB> what can we do ?
<G0SUB> nalioth: any ideas?
<G0SUB> nalioth: that's the guy
<G0SUB> nalioth: Veer_Savarkar
<Pici> ban him?
<Pici> perhaps
<G0SUB> Pici: well, the IP is dynamic
<G0SUB> nalioth: any way we can ban him from freenode itself ?
<Pici> You could ban username!*@*
<G0SUB> Pici: hmm
<G0SUB> what's the wild card for an IP ban ? *@<ip address> ?
<Pici> *!*@address
<G0SUB> OK
<Pici> Just look at the /bans here if you're usure
<Pici> unsuer rather
<G0SUB> Pici: saw. thanks
<Pici> *spelling
<nalioth> G0SUB: i'm sorry, but i have to go now.  ban him or whatever you feel you must, i'll bbl to discuss
<G0SUB> ok
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, sdlfk said: !smc is Speed Modelling Challenge
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Hi, #ubuntuhelp no longer exists correct?  It's still on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> it was *listed* in there?
<LjL> is, actually
<Tm_T> ERR?!
<LjL> alright, not anymore
<Tm_T> what that channel was anyway?
<nalioth> how in hell did it get on the official list?////
<LjL> who the hell knows, a channel that should never have been created to start with for sure
<LjL> wikis are wikis...
<Tm_T> well that was interesting :)
<mc44> LjL: with historys :)
<LjL> mc44: right, so make it "i don't care"
<Tm_T> was it ubuntuhelp or ubuntu-help those few youngsters created after their help was told to be "less good" or something?
<LjL> seems to have been in the wiki for quite a while
<nalioth> it was #ubuntuhelp
<Tm_T> ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mneptok smolders
* Hobbsee sets mneptok on FIRE!!!
* Hobbsee sweeps away the mneptokash.
<mc44> Is that a new currency?
<mneptok> online only
<Hobbsee> seems so
* Hobbsee buys a mc44 with the mneptokash.
<mneptok> i'm an errand boy for rhythm, spend me.
<mc44> Hobbsee: ooh you have to remember to take me on walks and feed me
<Hobbsee> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-09
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> (done, thanks nixternal)
<nixternal> no problem
<mc44> Hobbsee: Seveas is the lovechild of Keybuk and elmo? I'm scared... :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: heh.  seems so :P
<Hobbsee> mad dutchman.
<mneptok> i'm picturing elmo's face during childbirth.
<mneptok> it ... looks a lot like his release day face.
<mc44> haha
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> or when the planet stuff happened?
<mneptok> i Don't Know What You're Talking About(tm)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: ask MagicFab about my t-shirt suggestion
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what tshirt suggestion?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i told him to get a t-shirt printed that said "I Am Wearing This T-Shirt Until Further Notice. Please See ubuntu.com For More Details."
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and why?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: oh, ask MagicFab.
* Hobbsee probably will
<Hobbsee> will probably see him at breakfast tomorrow
<mneptok> (i thought you were referring to that planet incident)
<Hobbsee> yes
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: lol, I like it
<mc44> Hobbsee: Id go with him getting his embargo time zones wrong :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tonyyarusso> mc44: sounds plausible.  "s/UCT/Montreal/ you ninny!"
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: s/UCT/UTC/ you ninny :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> look at what a fake domain name has just done to #kubuntu's topic...
<LjL> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<LjL> i've set +t on other people's request on #kubuntu (and seemed quite reasonable to me too given what just happened)
<nalioth> good idea, LjL
<nalioth> anyone want to banforward #kubuntu ?
<LjL> done
<nalioth> <sigh>
<LjL> hmm
<mneptok> wha'ppen?
<nalioth> trolls in #kubuntu
<nalioth> taken care of
<mneptok> yay.
<mneptok> go Freenode.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mneptok is on it
<jrib> mneptok: are they registered?
<mneptok> the bots?
<Jordan_U> There should be a switch for !ops to optionally display "we know" :)
<jrib> mneptok: yeah
<ubotu> NickGarvey called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> mneptok: why not just +Rr?
<mneptok> yeah, looks like they're unregged
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jrib> mneptok: think the bots are gone?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Blak1 said: (is not in the sudoers file. ) this is what i got? its the only login i created?
<jrib> !ubotu > blak1
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<Seveas> ompaul, what's the reason cjwatson wants a ping?
<SportChick> hey Seveas, did you get my memo?
<ompaul> Seveas, we are talking about usplash switchers
<ompaul> still in B
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> SportChick, no
<Seveas> ompaul, I'll be right there
<Tm_T> Jucato: what you say, do I ban him?
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh your call... I wouldn't. but I think you would :)
<Jucato> oh there's your go signal :)
<Tm_T> well, insidejoke between me and MuJ, ban = invite
<Jucato> at least you can still joke with people that you ban :)
<Tm_T> heh, interesting
<Tm_T> he didn't get it
<Tm_T> oh well, I don't mind :)
<Jucato> roflmao
<Tm_T> hm, ban doesn't mute?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Tm_T: it does... unless the channel is +z and you're +o
<LjL> i suppose
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> 19:09 < MuJ> fuck this shit
<Tm_T> hilarious
<LjL> indeed, i didn't see that message at all since i wasn't +o
<Tm_T> anyway, still movingnstuff ->
<gnomefreak> why is #k-o voiced and why in gods name can i not op myself in there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i accidentally spilled a box of 'v's in there
<gnomefreak> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Woowww! I'm getting a (You have joined to too many channels) error when trying to join a channel! :|
<gouki> I had no idea there was a limit
<gnomefreak> gouki: 20
<gouki> Thanks gnomefreak, I had no idea
<gnomefreak> yw
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sanne called the ops in #kubuntu
<nalioth> nixternal: BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ wrong answer
<nixternal> huh
<nixternal> wrong answer why?
<nixternal> never mind, just seen that
<nalioth> nixternal: care to join #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<nixternal> oh lord, are you kidding me ;)
<nalioth> unfortunately, it's come to this, what with all the trolls
<nixternal> you sit in there the entire time?
<nalioth> see what i mean?
<nalioth> nixternal: yes, i idle there
<nixternal> jeesh
<nalioth> i think i'm the only op that does
<nixternal> nalioth: I see why ;)
<nalioth> nah, check the modes
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> should someone take off that ban I just gave the polish guy?
<Myrtti> /me hesitates
<nalioth> which polish guy? where? Myrtti
<nixternal> heh
<Myrtti> at #ubuntu
<nalioth> Myrtti: no, it can stay for a while
<Myrtti> ok, because I'm almost ready to turn in for the day
<nalioth> nixternal: oh fun, now i'm being PM'd by the monkey man
<nixternal> heh
<beuno> gouki: it seems the bot and the server are taking a nap  :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> rukuartic called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<gouki> beuno, it's really getting on my nerves!
<LjL> darn chanserv
<Amaranth> LjL: bit of lag there?
<LjL> yeah like 15 seconds
<LjL> but i wasn't lagged, chanserv was
<LjL> at least i don't think
<beuno> gouki: what's wrong?
<gouki> I have no idea! The whole thing just crashes!
<beuno> gouki: maybe you shouldn't host it on windows nt
* beuno ducks
<effie_jayx> lol
<gouki> beuno, LOLOL
<gouki> I'm really starting to believe I shouldn't host it in Debian!
<gouki> With no apparent reason, I lose Internet connection, SSH, lighttpd stops responding, etc...
<beuno> gouki: can you reboot it or do you just wait until someone cleans that room?
<gouki> I can reboot it, but not even that is working!
<gouki> I honestly have no idea of what happened there!
<beuno> gouki: logs will be your friend
<gouki> Yeah, but I have to get a monitor and keyboard now :(
<beuno> gouki: maybe seperate the apache server from the IRC bot?
<beuno> as I've said before, I can host that for you
<gouki> Does the Service Provider allow IRC?
<beuno> gouki: that would be a very emphatical *no*
<beuno> but everything else is cool
<gouki> :)
<gouki> I'm gonna try and figure out with this stupid and stubborn computer wants...
<beuno> good luck
<gouki> I'm gonna need it!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kbrooks said: !lamp is perhaps Edgy+ should be changed to "Edgy and over"?
<stefg> someone look at #ubuntu.... religiuos debates emanating
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ToHellWithGA said: latex is LaTeX is a set of extensions for the TeX typesetting language.  LaTeX lets you write documents based on content rather than form then interprets chunks of text and tags to compile .pdf or .dvi documents using international typesetting standards.  See http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf for details on syntax.
<tritium> BearPerson: thanks.  What the heck was that?
<BearPerson> kiddie picking up a botnet
<BearPerson> I think you can go -Rr again now
<BearPerson> for a bit
<tritium> okay, thanks
<tritium> Looks like nalioth got that taken care of.
<BearPerson> they did join/part spamming?
<nalioth> more like join/part flooding
<tritium> I mean he went -Rr again
<BearPerson> well, yeah
<BearPerson> I guess it's spring break for the kiddies, or something
<BearPerson> having more time on their hands than they can handle
<nalioth> as usual
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-10
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> From the transmitter, to the receiver. Across the ether, out of your speaker. Radio waves have life! Radio waves have life! Machines are living too! They're working for me and you!
<tritium> jrib: ?
<jrib> tritium: they got kicked by the dcc
<tritium> never mind...
<tritium> Okay, I saw your explanation.
<gravemind> topic says come here to be tested
<jrib> gravemind: join me in #jrib
<who_cares> can someone test me for the DCC exploit?
<jrib> gravemind: you're good.  I forgot to ban you anyway :)
<jrib> who_cares: join me in #jrib
<gravemind> jrib: I followed the instructions to switch ports to 8001 - was I vulnerable before?
<jrib> gravemind: if you got disconnected after the incident about 10 minutes ago, yes
<who_cares> read error?
<jrib> ok, guess who_cares didn't fix it
<SportChick> looks like not
<gravemind> jrib: ah ok, that explains it. I thought my wireless was being spotty as usual
<SportChick> gravemind: you might want to look into upgrading your firmware, which is a better solution than just a port change
<SportChick> though either works
<gravemind> ROuter firmware
<gravemind> ah it was jenkem who did the keylogger
<Geoffrey2> hiya folks, can anyone check me so I can be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<jrib> Geoffrey2: sure, join me in #jrib please
<jrib> Geoffrey2: ok, you can now join #ubuntu.  Thanks for your patience
<Geoffrey2> no problem....I updated to Feisty, and forgot to put port 8001 back into X chat
<gravemind> is 8001 better than the default or just different
<Geoffrey2> apparently port 8001 isn't affected by the router exploit....
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, I just updated my router to the latest firmware version, and I was wondering if someone could check to see if I'm still vulnerable to DCC attacks...
<Stumpf> supposed to ask to be tested here?  :o
<Stumpf> anyone anyone?  Booted from #Ubuntu for DCC exploit vulnerability etc?
<Vorian> be patient Stumpf, an op will help you when they are free.
<fatalfury> so i was directed here from #ubuntu-read-topic about the DCC exploit. need to be tested or something? sry, not sure what it's all about. i have changed the port for freenode connection.
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> WaxyFresh called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> dotpavan called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> fatalfury: join #moderation please
<fatalfury> will do
<fatalfury> i assume this affects me on other networks as well?
<nalioth> fatalfury: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
<fatalfury> thank you
<nalioth> yes, it's a router issue, not a network one
<fatalfury> so the port change is just a workaround? does this only affect xchat?
<nalioth> it affects all irc clients
<fatalfury> oh ok. thanks for the information.
<nalioth> the port 800x is not considered an "irc port" by your cheap router, so therefore it doesn't freak out when it gets weird stuff over it
<fatalfury> oh i see
<fatalfury> can i find more information about the router issue somewhere? (link perhaps?)
<fatalfury> i'd like to get everything patched up if i can :)
<nalioth> fatalfury: google "dcc send exploit
<nalioth> :
<nalioth> "
<nalioth> or /msg ubotu dcc
<fatalfury> ok thanks
<Stumpf> We are supposed to "get checked" here ?  As per instructions from #Ubuntu ?
<nalioth> Stumpf: join #moderation, please
<nalioth> Stumpf: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, you here?
<Seveas> or jenda ?
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Adam Curry wishes he was a guest on Lug radio
<Hobbsee> haha
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio has Lottery Funding
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio is more popular than cheeses
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<ubotu> Jono's beard may be machine washed at 40 degrees, but may not be steam ironed
<Madpilot> Told jono about this yet?
<Madpilot> or was it his idea?
<Seveas> he doesn't know
<Hobbsee>  __________________________________
<Hobbsee> / I'm sure we should tell him with \
<Hobbsee> \ cowsay, in the meeting.          /
<Hobbsee>  ----------------------------------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
<Seveas> @cowsay Hobbsee is a sheep, not a cow
<Seveas> hmm...
<Seveas> ubotu, !
<Seveas>  _______________________________
<Seveas> < Hobbsee is a sheep, not a cow >
<Seveas>  -------------------------------
<Seveas>         \   ^__^
<Seveas>          \  (oo)\_______
<Seveas>             (__)\       )\/\
<Seveas>                 ||----w |
<Seveas>                 ||     ||
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot>  _______________________________
<Madpilot> \ non-CoC...                    /
<Madpilot>  -------------------------------
<Madpilot>       \                _
<Madpilot>        \              (_)
<Madpilot>         \   ^__^       / \
<Madpilot>          \  (oo)\_____/_\ \
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot>             (__)\       ) /
<Madpilot>                 ||----w ((
<Madpilot>                 ||     ||>>
<Madpilot> why does the first line of text in my cowsays get dropped?
<Burgundavia> because it hates you :)
<Madpilot> just because I share your nickname with entire IRC channels?
<jenda> O_O
<Hobbsee>  /exec cmd cowsay &p hi jenda!
<Hobbsee>  __
<Hobbsee> <  >
<Hobbsee>  --
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
<Hobbsee> damned spaces
<ompaul>  __________________
<ompaul> < Whats your beef? >
<ompaul>  ------------------
<ompaul>         \   ^__^
<ompaul>          \  (oo)\_______
<ompaul>             (__)\       )\/\
<ompaul>                 ||----w |
<ompaul>                 ||     ||
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Hobbsee: :D
<ajmitch> good day people
<jenda> yo
<Hobbsee>  ___________
<Hobbsee> < hi jenda! >
<Hobbsee>  -----------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
* ajmitch pokes Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> there we go!
<Myrtti> you people have way too much time
<Hobbsee>  _                                      _
<Hobbsee> | |__  _   _  __ _    ___ _ __ ___   __| |
<Hobbsee> | '_ \| | | |/ _` |  / __| '_ ` _ \ / _` |
<Hobbsee> | |_) | |_| | (_| | | (__| | | | | | (_| |
<Hobbsee> |_.__/ \__,_|\__, |  \___|_| |_| |_|\__,_|
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Hobbsee>              |___/
<Hobbsee>   __            _
<Hobbsee>  / _| ___  _ __| |_ _   _ _ __   ___
<Hobbsee> | |_ / _ \| '__| __| | | | '_ \ / _ \
<Hobbsee> |  _| (_) | |  | |_| |_| | | | |  __/
<Hobbsee> |_|  \___/|_|   \__|\__,_|_| |_|\___|
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee>   __            _                              _       _
<Hobbsee>  / _| ___  _ __| |_ _   _ _ __   ___  ___   __| | __ _| |_
<Hobbsee> | |_ / _ \| '__| __| | | | '_ \ / _ \/ __| / _` |/ _` | __|
<Hobbsee> |  _| (_) | |  | |_| |_| | | | |  __/\__ \| (_| | (_| | |_
<Hobbsee> |_|  \___/|_|   \__|\__,_|_| |_|\___||___(_)__,_|\__,_|\__|
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee>                                                         _
<Hobbsee>   __ _  __ _ _   _  __ _  ___    __ _  ___   ___   __ _| | ___
<Hobbsee>  / _` |/ _` | | | |/ _` |/ _ \  / _` |/ _ \ / _ \ / _` | |/ _ \
<Hobbsee> | (_| | (_| | |_| | (_| |  __/ | (_| | (_) | (_) | (_| | |  __/
<Hobbsee>  \__, |\__,_|\__,_|\__, |\___|  \__, |\___/ \___/ \__, |_|\___|
<Hobbsee>  |___/             |___/        |___/             |___/
<Hobbsee>  _       _                         _                               _ _
<Hobbsee> | | ____| | _____   _____ _ __ ___(_) ___  _ __    _ __ ___   __ _(_) |
<Hobbsee> | |/ / _` |/ _ \ \ / / _ \ '__/ __| |/ _ \| '_ \  | '_ ` _ \ / _` | | |
<ajmitch> someone please kick her
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> |   < (_| |  __/\ V /  __/ |  \__ \ | (_) | | | | | | | | | | (_| | | |
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, wtf did you pipe into figlet?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: a *
<Myrtti> tsk.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i need to use " first
<ajmitch> naughty hobbsee
<ajmitch> someone deserves to get dunked today
<Hobbsee> not me!!!
<Hobbsee> robert does.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio invented the podcast
<Pricey> @lugradio
<ubotu> Yes - Lugradio is free of any minix code, and it has a multi-threaded fs.
<Madpilot> jono is going to have a duck when he sees the @lugradio tell :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<ajmitch> Pricey: excellent...
<Pricey> Hello there....
<ajmitch> hi
<Pricey> Can i help?
<ajmitch> I'm sure you could
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio is entirely responsible for Ubuntu's success.
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio has Lottery Funding
<Hobbsee> @lugradio
<ajmitch> @lugradio
<ubotu> Beagle are the only animal that can smoke a pipe
* Mez|OnAir hugges everyone
<Pricey> Could you tell me how I can help? :s
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> When played backwards, episode 4 of season 2 is a yodelling rendition of 'Stairway to Heaven'
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<ubotu> lugradio a un nom bizarre
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio is going to replace jono with a small python script
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> night all
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio may not be tumble dried.
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio is funded by the sale of pegs
<ajmitch> @lugradio
<ubotu> Aq only ever eats sweet and sour chicken
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio, the future of rock and roll.
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> The next fact you read may be biased
<Seveas> well, let's se
<Seveas> e
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> This is the 321st fact
<Hobbsee> @lugradio
<ubotu> The weaponisation of LUGRadio syndrome is banned under the Geneva convention
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<mc44> oh dear, lugradio factoids :)
<Hobbsee> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio will discuss any distribution, provided it is Ubuntu
<Hobbsee>  ______
<Hobbsee> < sigh >
<Hobbsee>  ------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
<mc44> hehe
<stdin> can someone change the topic of #kubuntu ? it has "Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php" atm
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> stdin: say what you want to say in it?
* Hobbsee is doing wiki stuff, and being lazy :P
<stdin> just to be more up-to-date
<stdin> unless I've entered a time-warp, herd 1 was a while ago :p
* ajmitch looks for someone to poke Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: good luck with that.
<Hobbsee> stdin: aka, give me the text, and i'll do it
* Hobbsee is having fun hacking thru the wiki pages, with a big delete-stick
<stdin> Hobbsee: it's ok now, Jucato already changed it, you can continue with the wiki undistracted :P
<Hobbsee> :D
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't worry then, I can wait
<mc44> Hobbsee: breezy stuff? :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mc44: that too
<mc44> Seveas: I take that to mean "neither"? :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio IS a flying toy!
<Seveas> @lugradio
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio gave your mum a biscuit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio Live videos are quantic particles. Sometimes they don't exist, sometimes they don't exist either.
<gnomefreak> typo?
<imbrandon> nah
* gnomefreak wonders why it repeats that line
<imbrandon> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio contains 19% of your recommended daily allowance of salt, 24% protein, and 53% fat
<gnomefreak> ah
<Myrtti> wasn't demonoid a torrent tracker?
<Myrtti> s/wasn't/isn't/
<Pici> I believe so.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @pity ze eeevil Hobbsee
* ubotu smacks ze eeevil Hobbsee with a big clue-by-four
<Seveas> evil, mean and in the near future swimming...
<Hobbsee> hey!!!
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Ade's bald dome actually contains a bed of gold intruded by a dyke of diamond beneath its reflective crust.
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Yonkeltron is the official Lugradio stalker.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> Seveas: tempting
<Seveas> ajmitch, ?
* ajmitch is sure the water is nice & warm today
<Seveas> hhe
* ajmitch waves to Hobbsee 
<ompaul> !hobbsee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hobbsee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !hobbsee is <reply> smells
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !hobbsee is <reply> smells
<ajmitch> oh what a shame
* Hobbsee issues ajmitch death glare #356
<ajmitch> you'll have to find me first
<PriceChild> argh
<ompaul> he has a filter for that
<Hobbsee> found you.
<Hobbsee> and the death glare transcends walls
<ajmitch> Seveas: you take her hands?
<Hobbsee> and islands
<ompaul> %login
<Hobbsee> whoami
<Hobbsee> @whoami
<ompaul> whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> There are lies, damn lies and Lugradio
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio is entirely responsible for Um Bongo's success
<ompaul> @lugradio
<ubotu> Listening to too much Lugradio will make you go blind
<Pici> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio only resembles the opinions of Mark Shuttleworth half the time
* ajmitch wonders how badly the bof is going
<Pici> bof? I'm afraid to ask...
<Hobbsee> seems OK
<Hobbsee> Pici: birds of a feather.  you can join with the voip, if you like
<mc44> Its just jono reading out the wiki page so far :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: Ah..  I'm at work and can't listen sadly.
<ompaul> ajmitch, listen in
<ompaul> by joining us
<ompaul> anyone listening in got a comment?
<ajmitch> ompaul: that requires effort
<ajmitch> and walking into a cold room
<mc44> ompaul: jono's music is better than I expected :p
<Amaranth> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio is entirely recorded and mixed in Jokosher
<Amaranth> Seveas: where did you get these?
<Seveas> planet.lugradio.org/facts
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio: probably the best podcast in the worl...actually no, it's rubbish!
<Amaranth> @lugradio
<ubotu> Listening to too much Lugradio will make you go blind
<Hobbsee> Seveas: melissa
<mc44> hehehe GazzaK. :)
<mc44> considering pretty much everyone on the list is an op in some ubuntu related channel, why not just make the potential pool of people those with ops?
<sholsinger> Please test me for the DCC fix
<PriceChild> hey sholsinger
<PriceChild> please join #sholsinger for a test
<PriceChild> sholsinger, You may rejoin #ubuntu, thankyou for your patience
<Seeker`> mc44: What list?
<mc44> Seeker`: the secret magic list :p
<mc44> Seeker`: its on gobby
<Seeker`> what is the list for?
<Pici> its a secret
* Pici has no idea what anyone is talking about anyway
<Seeker`> Pici: Welcome to the club
<mc44> Seeker`: some sort of jury for irc conflict resolution
<Pici> dir /date
<Seeker`> mc44: Ah, ok
<Pici> oops, wrong window
<Daviey> mc44, is this proposed or agreed?
<mc44> Daviey: the are drafting it at UDS
* Daviey REALLY wishes he was at UDS
<Seeker`> who will be on the jury, if it comes into existence?
<mc44> no me :D
<mc44> *not
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: see the gobby session for the proposed people.
<PriceChild> you can read the secret magic list on gobby if you connect to gobby.ubuntu.com 6552
<PriceChild> Seeker`, ^
* Seeker` installs gobby
<mc44> Should be something in the ir council document about the irc council appointing people to the dispute resolution megajury?
<PriceChild> hmm yeah...
<Daviey> port 6522
<PriceChild> mc44, seveas agrees and will do in soon
<Seveas> @lart mc44 for giving us more work
<PriceChild> Daviey, whoops sorry
* ubotu smacks mc44 with a vista DVD. COOTIES! for giving us more work
<mc44> \o/
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio: Have gents, will talk bollocks
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Jono's favourite dance is the bottle dance... with ducks!
<mc44> @pity elbuk
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses elbuk's head to break the homerun record
<Seveas> looks too much like elkbuntu
<mc44> keymo
<mc44> better
<Seveas> so don't call me elbuk, thou fowl
<mc44> @pity keymo
* ubotu forces keymo to talk in reverse polish notation for the rest of the year
* mc44 adds yipe to the list while no one is looking
<Seeker`> how big would the jury be?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, our target was 15... but we wrote down 25. Some won't accept... and its better to have more because of more timezone coverage etc.
* ajmitch is on that list? why?
<Daviey> Will this be fully ratified at the next CC?
<PriceChild> ajmitch, just a suggestion... you don't need to accept but people want you :)
<ajmitch> PriceChild: they're nuts
<PriceChild> Daviey, hopefully it'll all be ready by then yes... however the CC could say "we don't like this part of the doc or this person.. change it"
<Seeker`> Does "Nominations" mean that there will be a vote on each member, or that they will be on the jury unless they decline or someone kicks up a big fuss
<Daviey> The CC might say "We don't like ...... this person"  sounds kinda harsh ;)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, the second
* mc44 kicks up a big fuss about Seeker` 
<mc44> :P
<Seeker`> :P
<PriceChild> Daviey, they're in charge, they're delegating responsibility to the council etc. etc.
<ajmitch> Daviey: the CC won't accept me :)
<Daviey> ajmitch, is it acceptance you want - or to be liked?
<Daviey> :)
<ajmitch> Daviey: I don't care about being liked
<ajmitch> hobbsee can attest to that
<Daviey> sounds like a scandal to me
<Seeker`> Daviey: Why?
<Daviey> don't know.....
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> just some fun trying to throw people in the pool
<mc44> seems to me the dispute resolution thing has all the drawbacks of being an op without any of the fun power bits :)
<Daviey> mc44, what do you mean?   /cs kick xxx from ubuntu-community
<mc44> na more like you tell someone they will stay banned, they shout at you a bit, and it ends up going to the irc council anyway
<mc44> not that I think the process is in anyway flawed :p
* Seeker` suggests that jury may be the wrong word / give the wrong impression
* Daviey suggests maybe 'panel'
<Seeker`> Daviey +1
<PriceChild> yeah jury wasn't decided on and isn't in the specs afaik
<PriceChild> mc44, operating has no fun bits
<mc44> PriceChild: twas a joke
<PriceChild> that's unlike you 8-)
* PriceChild goes afk
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> seveas, oh herder of cows, i am here
<Hobbsee> yay, nalioth
<Pici> yay, cows
<mc44> moo
<Hobbsee>  _____
<Hobbsee> < moo >
<Hobbsee>  -----
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
* mc44 petitions the irc council to make cowsay a kline offence
<Pici> yay
<bbrazil> mc44: wrong council
* mc44 petitions the cow council instead
<bbrazil> mc44: and that's just vinicate the efforts of the figlettians
<bbrazil> *that'd
<mc44> hehe
<PriceChild> mc44, the cow council just got back to me with their decision
* mc44 waits for it
<PriceChild>  _______
<PriceChild> < tough >
<PriceChild>  -------
<PriceChild>         \   ^__^
<PriceChild>          \  (oo)\_______
<PriceChild>             (__)\       )\/\
<PriceChild>                 ||----w |
<PriceChild>                 ||     ||
* PriceChild promises himself he'll never do another one of those ever again
<mc44> hehe
* nalioth plugs in the kstick
<SportChick> heh
<SportChick> you're silly :)
* mc44 huggles SportChick 
* SportChick eyes mc44 carefully
* mc44 hides
<Pici> mc44 is a hugaholic
<Daviey> mc44, want's to play hide & seek
* nalioth has to have his 'Bar-K' brand really really hot for these cowsayers . . . 
<mc44> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> How can i get onto ubotu's update list?
<PriceChild> as in editors?
<PriceChild> I think it just "happens" if you're trusted...
* Daviey isn't trusted :(
<PriceChild> but irc council'ness is going to happen soon which may slightly change the way things work somehow
<PriceChild> not that its only untrusted people without editors of course!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<knt> nalioth: I was told to ask you for help
<nalioth> knt: what's up?
<knt> I registered the nickname "kant" yesterday, but someone is using it right now and I can't take it
<knt> or authenticate with nickserv
<LjL>  /msg nickserv ghost kant password
<nalioth> what he said
<LjL> but, i suppose you could ask the guy nicely first
<knt> he doesn't seem to answer =S
<Kant> thanks for your help
<nalioth> you're welcome to LjLs help, any time  :)
<LjL> @lart nalioth
* ubotu chases nalioth with a big pointy stick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<colbert> i have fixed my irc to chat.freenode.net/8001
<LjL> colbert: join ##ljl for a test please
<LjL> colbert: sorted, thank you
<colbert> thx
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAH66 said: what is wubi?
<LjL> !bot > rah66    (rah66, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bytecolor> need an op to test me after visiting FixDCCExploit
<LjL> bytecolor: join ##ljl please
<LjL> bytecolor: sorted, you can join
<bytecolor> alrighty :)
<GazzaK> LjL, I had a dork paste that exploit into #gaygeeks a while back, was so funny
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-11
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago called the ops in #kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Lennings can't seem to stay ontopic either
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> harrisony called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<harrisony> xSUSHix being stupid   <xSUSHix> people who use the word 'gay' to describe things, are gay  <__mikem> !o4o <xSUSHix> k sorry i forgot - im not a mormon or christian <xSUSHix> my language is fine <xSUSHix> u mean the crybaby police??
<harrisony> Hmmm...was anyone here when  Windows2000XPVIS was around? ive noticed a trend@
<nalioth> harrisony: yes, what' on your mind?
<harrisony> Apr 29 12:47:50 *       [Windows2000XPVIS]  (n=chatzill@63-224-188-119.desm.qwest.net): New Now Know How
<harrisony> * [xSUSHix]  (n=chatzill@adsl-71-131-177-64.dsl.sntc01.pacbell.net): New Now Know How
<harrisony> both use chatzilla and have New Now Know How
<nalioth> that 'real name' is quite common in chatzilla
<harrisony> oh
<harrisony> though i found something!
* nalioth listens
<harrisony>  i thought i that they were realted but i guess not. :( [<nalioth>       wandering staffer is following . .]  < the days!
<nalioth> huh?
<harrisony> dw
<nixternal> man, any irc admins or ##c++ ops around, get rid of this troll in there if you are
* harrisony likes watching trolls and goes there
<harrisony> on a more serious note ill contact a staffer now
<harrisony> hmm
<nixternal> hehe
<harrisony> no staffers, God there lazy!
<harrisony> lol jks
<nixternal> he seems to have stopped finally
<nixternal> php something or other, you know he is there to troll ;)
<harrisony> yeah
<harrisony> CGI-Proxy is good for nice users
<harrisony> http://youtube.com/watch?v=t_9MI2ymN6s
<nixternal> not around here it isn't, the get the *!*@*#ban-foward treatment
<harrisony> staff came in ##c++
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> nixternal: who you referring to?
<nixternal> php-guru or whatever
<nixternal> he has since chilled, but there are about 50 or so lines of "FUCK" from him
<nixternal> pardon the chicagoan
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> I think everyone /ignored him and that caused him to stop
<SportChick> ah
<SportChick> ok
<harrisony> i can get a log if required
<nixternal> I am sure when one of their ops comes around he will be gone
<SportChick> no need
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> php_guru!i=cabd68ca@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-82d343635869e505 [Excess Flood] 
<nixternal> hehe, just noticed that
<SportChick> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_K8prLfso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<harrisony> @lart 37
<ubotu> (lart [<channel>]  [<id>]  <who|what> [for <reason>] ) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<harrisony> gah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> @lart 37 harrisony
* ubotu shows harrisony a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<Madpilot> like that
<harrisony> ahh thats the one
* harrisony is offended after seeing a photo of mneptok
<tritium> Strange that upgrading my mythtv box to feisty wants to uninstall mythweb, apache2, and 9 others...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PriceChild> i would like to add a warning back in there... any thoughts?
<PriceChild> Users should always keep backups and with software like that I think it needs to be emphasised.
<harrisony> PriceChild, say its still in heavy development or early development
<PriceChild> its meant to be stable...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<popey> Seveas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/113964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113964 in apt-mirror "mirror.list defaults to edgy on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<crdlb> PriceChild: can you fix an ubotu factoid for me?
<PriceChild> yeah sure
<crdlb> !autostart-#ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> and there's a few live ones in #ubuntu people..
<ubotu> You could edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom to start Xgl by default each time or could make a session file for it so you can choose X or Xgl by each login(the latter is often preferred). https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-0322ac34c5a296667173383199f6f0d908245f08
<crdlb> this one just gets in the way
<crdlb> regular !autostart would be much more useful
<PriceChild> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Madpilot> PriceChild, bit of an outbreak of borderline trolling in #u, isn't there? Irritating...
<PriceChild> Agreed
<PriceChild> i informed go|dfish on how to make a complaint against me
<Madpilot> weird little quasi-trolls like him just might come troll -ops with "complaints". they're not likely to get far.
<PriceChild> crdlb, i added a new factoid "xglautostart" and removed the -effects one
<crdlb> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:Seveas] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio is just enough to give your kids a treat.
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Eddie Izzard once did a rant about how a radio show on linux would be "frankly disturbing". This was in 1998. It was not untill 2005 though that LugRadio proved him right
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio has seventeen blue LEDs.
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> LugRadio takes about 5 hours to create. 3 of those are recorded, and less than two are in english
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<GazzaK> hehe
<ubotu> Matt is actually Jerzy Dudek's twin brother
<Madpilot> jono see this in action yet?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Ade doesn't know there are forums
<Seveas> @lugradio
<ubotu> Lugradio: It's not about LUGs and it's not on the radio
<Seveas> heh
<Madpilot> Seveas, and you're still breathing/able to type? Amazing. :)
<Seveas> we hav som blackmail material :)
<Madpilot> involving ducks?
<Seveas> and a popey
<Seveas> not involving ducks
<GazzaK> popey is always good blackmail material
<Madpilot> @lugradio
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i sent the two best blackmail pics to billy >:)
<ubotu> LUGRadio episodes are recorded in the nude, the only clothing is a sock worn by Matts mic
<Seveas> elkbuntu, BWAHAHAHA
<elkbuntu> Seveas, since she was there for both
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* popey says moo
<harrisony> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> !no worksforme is <reply> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Burgundavia_> heh
<nixternal> nice one LjL
<LjL> nixternal, nobody here loves it very much i'm sure. still, that factoid is harsher than it used to be
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> should be "Automatix is crap. Any script not version independent will break upon distribution upgrades. So be smart, either don't use it, or go back to Windows if you want to use your system the way others want you to. KTHXBYE!"
* nalioth runs from nixternal 
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> nalioth: that just reminded me of the greatest song ever by the Flock of Seagulls
<nixternal> nalioth: how is the sun sittin' there in Texas today? I hear it is hot, muggy, and hot
<SportChick> w 91
<SportChick> oops sorry
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> it is decent in Chicago today, not to hot, a nice breeze coming out of Canada and running across the lake
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  well ... just reading your weather update and it's killing me... it's 32  C here...
<effie_jayx> hot and humid.. :S
<gnomefreak> its already 80F here not even noon yet :(
<nixternal> ya, only in the 70's (f) here
<Amaranth> 82F in sevilla
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its about 5pm there?
<Amaranth> Fri May 11 17:45:29 CEST 2007
<Amaranth> 15 to 6
<gnomefreak> almost 6 damn its still that hot there :( im glad im not there
<Amaranth> it's a nice heat
<Amaranth> bit breezy, relative humidity 30%
<gnomefreak> its very humid here and 80F ish
<gnomefreak> relitive humidity is 61% here
* gnomefreak waiting for the cold front from nixternal's area to hit here tonight/tomorrow
<nixternal> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  hey .. how was it :D ?
<Hobbsee> fun :D
<Hobbsee> still is
<PriceChild> Hobbsee is evil
<PriceChild> ducking when seveas throws stuff at me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> makes her as bad as him
<gnomefreak> evil == smart
<effie_jayx> I was wondering how elkbuntu behaved...
<effie_jayx> hehehe Seveas, Hobbsee and her on the same plane over to UDS...
<nalioth> we'll have to wait for the video
<nalioth> "Ubunteros gone WILD!"
<effie_jayx> lol
<GazzaK> or the news reports
<GazzaK> or maybe we could watch it on "airport" a docusoap in the UK about air travel, they always show the looneys
<effie_jayx> Well... last UDS' jono dance pics taught people a lesson
<effie_jayx> don't get too wasted :S
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  lol
<GazzaK> but wasn't jono sober then?
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  he was... ??? ohh... that's gotta hurt his rocker rep
<GazzaK> effie_jayx, I dunno actually, but I doubt he is much different, Mr Mellow as he is
<effie_jayx> well it'd difficult to fight crowds... if you are in a dance club... you look like a jerk if you don't at least move a leg
<Amaranth> jono got yet another bad rumor spread about him :)
<Amaranth> it involves a duck
<GazzaK> thats no rumour
<GazzaK> poor duck
<Amaranth> hehe
<GazzaK> spill the beans then Amaranth what did he do?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> whenever someone mentions him and ducks everyone laughs
<Burgundavia> apparently the network is down
<Amaranth> which?
<Burgundavia> it isn't
<Amaranth> i'm on the hotel wifi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Kyral_Laptop called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Ikonia>  #ubuntu-uk
<Ikonia> oops
<stefg> omg.... #ubuntu is now not only picking up clueless win-users, but clueless /suse/ -users as well.... where is this going to end?
<stefg> oops, that was meant for -offtopic
<ikonia> stefg: never
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-12
<mneptok> "in my pants"
<GazzaK> ummm
<GazzaK> mneptok, is that an offer
<mneptok> not to you. back in your box.
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Afterlife69> O.o
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> Jucato: when was he banned?
<Jucato> May 05
<nixternal> I didn't see him in the /ban list
<Jucato> the IP
<nixternal> ahh OK, Hobbsee banned him
<Jucato> not surprised :)
<Jucato> if I were an op in #kde I would have a while ago too :)
<nixternal> I see another holycow__ sitting in there
<nixternal> I wonder if they are related?
<nixternal> if so, that is a ban-evasion
<Jucato> don't really know. checked the IP's didn't match. but I'm no IP expert :)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I don't like his attitude, so I wouldn't unban him, let him complain, he seems rather trollish to me
<Jucato> he's not complaining though. my fault for asking him
<Jucato> and no, he's not trollish. he *is* one :P
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> he isn't complaining, but I don't like the "tough man" attitude he is displaying
<Jucato> you should have seen him earlier... really more than annoying
<Jucato> total newbie comes in and he goes off like a bomb, saying something to the tune of "you're an idiot Windows user, don't do something you don't know, yada yada yada"
<nixternal> I love those
<Jucato> <holycow> Jucato, tough talk on irc gets you nowhere :) <--- roflmao :P
<nixternal> hahahah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> troll about to come, banned from #kubuntu
<pianoboy3333> I need to be checked
<jrib> pianoboy3333: join me in #jrib
<jrib> pianoboy3333: ok, you're good to go.  Thank you for being patient
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-youth, sampbar said: !this channel is dead
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> LjL: klined
<LjL> nalioth: he already got two different addresses though... 88.232, "kind of" rings a bell
<nalioth> yes, it's the turks
<nalioth> i thought we had that whole domain +q'd already
<LjL> nalioth: they were banned from somewhere... #kubuntu i think, not #ubuntu though. one apparently legitimate user came into here once, though, asking why he was banned
<nalioth> +q the whole domain, we can give +e to any real human
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Goldfisch said: ubotu: rsync is a tool used to make backups. See also http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/documentation.html
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> I meant to /quiet :(
<nixternal> oh well, he will ahve to wait until the channel synchs
<nixternal> argh that channel sync annoys me
<nixternal> gotta use mode -b and not unban in irssi it seems...must be a boog
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, purplepenguins said: ubotu: #ubuntu is pretty large, isn't it...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<PhinnFort> there's a friendly spammer in #kubuntu
<PhinnFort> "[19:39]  <Kensome> 2 laptops 400 ea. 1 xbox 360 for 300, 1 ps3 with 3 games, extra controller 500, 1 nintendo ds with game 100$  livraiison/shiiping  incl msn: mberrelley@telusmail.net"
<PhinnFort> he was just kicked out of #kde
<nalioth> PhinnFort: thanks :)
<PhinnFort> he was klined
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> thank you
<ompaul> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
* ompaul thanks seveas for the bot
<popey> MOO!
<GazzaK> baaa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> w 46
<nalioth> z 82
<ubotu> psusi called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<SportChick> nalioth: feel free to act if you think that was inappropriate
<nalioth> he got the message
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> nalioth: yeah, sorry about that
<Daviey> What happened to the gobby irc governance document?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-05-13
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, vox754 said: ubotu: PATH is the path to executable scripts and binaries
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: so much work
<nalioth> nobody caught this? >>  hreiser [n=mong@niggaz.be.chir.pn]  has quit [Success] 
<tonyyarusso> nope
<LjL> no, doesn't quite match my highlights.. yet
<LjL> on another note, note that "expert_pc" was "tecnicodelcomputer" a moment before
<LjL> and already flood-pasted the channel with that nickname
<nalioth> aha
<nalioth> well, next time is the good ol solid +b, itn't it?
<LjL> i guess :)
<ravtux> I need some help from an OP
<nalioth> ravtux: what's up?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<ravtux> nalioth, I can't log onto #cafelinux
<ravtux> I should be the op
<nalioth> ravtux: that is not our domain
<ravtux> yes it is
<ravtux> cafelinux.org
<nalioth> when did #cafelinux become part of #ubuntu ?
<ravtux> #cafelinux should be my channel
<ravtux> I am looking for freenode op help
<nalioth> ravtux: this is #ubuntu ops
<ravtux> nalioth, I am looking for Sportchick
<nalioth> you need #freenode
<ravtux> nalioth, I am aware but I was hoping to find Sportchick
<ravtux> ahh thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Toma- said: ubotu, ubuntustudio is ubuntustudio is a site is for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntustudio
<tonyyarusso> !no, ubuntustudio is ubuntustudio is a site is for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> gah
<tonyyarusso> !no, ubuntustudio is ubuntustudio is a site is for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<tonyyarusso> !no, ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> bah - web site down :(
<ubotu> peepsalot called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> zcat[1]  called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> zcat[1]  called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> boo Seveas
<Seveas> @pity GNU/O
* ubotu spanks GNU/O with a pink tutu
<Seveas> @pity GNU/O'malley
* ubotu forces GNU/O'malley to use emacs for 3 weeks
* tsmithe pities Seveas, but the bot's his bitch, so it fails
<ubotu> zcat[1]  called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu
* popey has the plague
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: !english =~ /english/English/
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !no english is <reply> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !no irc is <reply> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - See also !Guidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no channels is <alias> irc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Enverex called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> KiloHertz called the ops in #ubuntu
* PriceChild throws a bunch of sweets onto Seveas's keyboard and smirks.
<ompaul> can we have a little more help in #ubuntu people its a tad over the top
<bbrazil> looks quiet to me
<PriceChild> It was insane a few minutes ag
<PriceChild> o
<bbrazil> it occurs to me that I'm only going to be able to answer questions relating to unix fundamentals and servers
<PriceChild> but probably better than I would ;)
<nalioth> bbrazil: what are you doing in here?
<bbrazil> nalioth: I joined sometime last week during an IRC governance bof
<nalioth> bbrazil: ah
<nalioth> bbrazil: welcome :)
<bbrazil> I haven't been in here in months otherwise
<bbrazil> PriceChild: those sort of questions are rare
<PriceChild> hehe true
<bbrazil> when I was in #debian, I helped based on solaris 8
<bbrazil> when I was last around #ubuntu I helped based on Sarge
<bbrazil> My current help will be based on Dapper, gNewSense, other misc Dapper variants and some Red Hat :)
<ompaul> bbrazil, and the words of cjwatson :)
<ompaul> if you ever have to answer one of those questions in #ubuntu I will be seriously surprised
<ompaul> bbrazil, did you get your bus without rushing
<bbrazil> yeah, managed to get dinner too
<ompaul> kim was - where is he - we could have given him a lift when I said he is gone for a bus
<ompaul> then I said where the bus was to
<ompaul> hehe
<highvoltage> ompaul: are you back home yet?
<ompaul> highvoltage, I think I am
<highvoltage> great.
<ompaul> the brain is still in transit as far as I can figure
<highvoltage> bbrazil: I'm kind of amused by your pronunciation of "gnewsense" :)
* ompaul is looking at your photos highvoltage 
<highvoltage> ompaul: *gasp*
<ompaul> the only one with me in it is me looking at the gound :( (but that is so far)
* nalioth hopes ompaul has the welding shield set at maximum opacity
<highvoltage> ompaul: sorry :(
<ompaul> hehe
<highvoltage> ompaul: I'll make a point of getting a lot of ompaul shots in next time ;)
<ompaul> its the heads up ones :)
<highvoltage> this uds I was also more focused than previously. next time I'll wonder around more and talk to more people
<PriceChild> I only found one photo of me in jono's collection... and you could only see an arm and a leg... /me looks at others
<mc44> the picture of PriceChild and ompaul was lovely :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<ompaul> brilliant one of ian j looking like a puppet stitched onto treenaks shirt
<ompaul> and the scale work aslo :)
<ompaul> highvoltage, mdz has a "hairstyle" ?
<ompaul> hehe
<highvoltage> ompaul: hie hie. I wonder if he's seen that yet
<highvoltage> ompaul: I think she's been a /way/ to big an influence on him :)
* ompaul rofl
<ompaul> highvoltage, there is more to his haircut than meets the eye
<ompaul> now there is a cryptic out of context comment
<highvoltage> ompaul: the sun is shining, but the ice is slippery
<ompaul> highvoltage, getting close
<ompaul> want my three or four?
<ompaul> I took very few photos but aza took lots if he ever puts them online
<ompaul> actually have a look at the Se -- ve -- as one on launchpad
<ompaul> as in on his page
<highvoltage> ompaul: I think it's cool to put them online
<highvoltage> ompaul: that way you can get photos that you are actually in :)
<ompaul> haha
<bbrazil> I've spent an hour in #ubuntu and haven't seen a single troll. Can I assume that the cold conference rooms at UDS were due to hell freezing over?
<GazzaK> bbrazil, lol
<ompaul> bbrazil, haha
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-05
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
 * Pici rolls eyes
 * Seeker` rolls Pici 
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: giving them just enough rope to hang themselves...warned them both in PM
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Don't even know who you're talking about - I was just cleaning.
<nixternal> oh :)
<nixternal> a troll and a bot abuser in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
 * vorian eyes MTHRFCKR in #ubuntu
<bazhang> that is not a kickable name?
<bazhang> can I ask him to change that nick at least; seems to be beyond the !ohmy standards
<Myrtti> bazhang: ask him to consider it ;-)
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti :)
<Cpudan80> Hello hello
<Cpudan80> If any of you are freenode staff - we could use you in #defocus
<Cpudan80> thx
<ompaul> I just banned bunnyrevolution from #gnewsense
<Myrtti> he's in #xubuntu too
<bazhang> ompaul: ping
<ompaul> bazhang, 
<ompaul> pong
<ompaul> I am suffering from early morningness
<bazhang> ompaul: never got your email--am still on konversation
<ompaul> bazhang, and it did not bounce
<bazhang> that is strange ompaul
<ompaul> bazhang, I'll give you an address to mail
<jussi01> morning all
<Hobbsee> good morning
<bazhang> hi
<tonyyarusso> grr on you folks reminding me of how late it is and how unproductive I am
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, go to bed?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: can't.  Project due in 9 hours.  Should start.
<bazhang> no more banning half of canada for me; on xchat now
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I once banned all Chatzilla users.
<ompaul> bazhang, more like on xchat and educated :)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I banned the biggest isp in .nz :)
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, wonder which has more in it chatzilla or canada ;]
<ompaul> chatzilla
<tonyyarusso> probably chatzilla frankly
<bazhang> ompaul, thanks to your august guidance :)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, his name is not frankly it is bazhang 
 * ompaul head desks
<tonyyarusso> :S
<tonyyarusso> BAD PUN
<ompaul> it hurt me more than you ;-)
<ompaul> can someone who has the power drop me from the list of people that bot knows I can't id to it and it already knows I exist so I can't register anew
<ompaul> argjh
<ompaul> and someone else with access please change the fsckin !test factoid - I use it to check if there are other bots in #ubuntu it can be useful 
<ompaul> I have no litmus paper might be good
<jussi01> !no, test is <reply> Failed
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> ompaul: ^^
<ompaul> thanks
<jussi01> ompaul: what do you mean the bot doesnt let you id?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> can't register already known
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> ahh
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> ok
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> /me gives ompaul a cookie
<ompaul>  too used to doing %bt
<ompaul> thanks
<jussi01> heh
 * ompaul wonders if he is getting too old for all this
<Myrtti> no dear
<ompaul> thanks
 * ompaul is dreaming up a dream breakfast
<ompaul> rice with apple and banana hmmm lovley
<ompaul> lovely even
<Myrtti> ompaul: coeliac syndrome?
<ompaul> na I am overweight remember :)
<Gary> large boned
<Myrtti> boboboboingboing boboboing
 * jussi01 dances with Myrtti
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> now you've been infested with a Finnish eurovision contestant song from ca. 1982
<jussi01> heh
<Hobbsee> [21:05] --> ex1stenz has joined this channel (n=existenz@213.233.101.2).[21:05] <ex1stenz> http://www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<Hobbsee> go figure
<bazhang> and again just now in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> klined of course, right?
<Hobbsee> of course not
<Hobbsee> there's probably a person behind that, so it's not spam.
<elkbuntu> of course
<jussi01> sounds to me like needs a forward here and a hei! quit it! :)
<elkbuntu> oh, this means i can go and direct people to my blog, and it's not spam?
 * elkbuntu signs up for adsense
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, you'd really have to use a public away message.
<Hobbsee> for most effect
<Hobbsee> which, again, is not spam, as there's a person behind it.
<jussi01> hahahahahahahahah
<jussi01> thats just wrong...
<Hobbsee> bonus points for somehow getting adsense credit for anyone who clicks on the URL in your away message.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you can only go and direct people to your blog if it's on freenode, though.
<ompaul> pimp my blog?
 * ompaul gives up its all a twittering mess anyhow
<bazhang> ompaul, is +1 in the ibex factoid? only six months to go after all ;]
<ompaul> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<ompaul> !no ibex is <reply> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | help in #ubuntu+1 it is pre alpaha software It Will Break Things!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> bazhang, the topic in +1 is nice
<ompaul> Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now
<no0tic> ompaul, s/alpaha/alpha
<ompaul> !no ibex is <reply> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | help in #ubuntu+1 it is pre alpha software It Will Break Things!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<bazhang> I fret for the operator in +1 ompaul  :)
<ompaul> no0tic, thanks good catch
<ompaul> bazhang, na 
<ompaul> they will be told - you break things you fix things :)
<ompaul> bazhang, as I am likely to say to people at times, you can't get there from here
<jdong> ompaul: intrepid
<bazhang> ompaul, I see :)
<jdong> ompaul: an intriped sounds like some sort of internal bicycle... :)
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> I didn't set it
 * ompaul goes to fix it anyway 
<ompaul> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<ompaul> and it still works
<ompaul> :)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> we always retain the most crucial factoids ;-)
<ompaul> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<ompaul> yeap I can see that
<elkbuntu> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
 * elkbuntu farts pink bunnies.
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
<ompaul> too much information
<elkbuntu> you want to know where fluffy bunnies came from? i farted on aaron seigo's computer.
<ompaul> mneptok, Morning 
 * ompaul thinks if we are going to mess with the worlds karma we need to get the right tools 
<ompaul> mneptok, !!
<elkbuntu> haha
<bazhang>  Torikun trying to get some adsense n=386426@75-171-143-166.hlrn.qwest.net
<ompaul> bazhang, where?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu ompaul ; he already left though
<bazhang> afraid to do anything lest I take out all of qwest :)
<ompaul> so you do 
<ompaul>  /cs  b torikun
<ompaul> and then it is done
<ompaul> bazhang, ^^ do that
<bazhang> in main channel right?
<stdin> ^that would be if you have the chanserv.py script in xchat
<ompaul> yeap in the offending location
<ompaul> stdin, it would
<bazhang> stdin yes I do thanks
<stdin> bazhang: not everyone does, so just making sure
<ompaul> bazhang, are you laggine?
<ompaul> lagging that is?
 * Hobbsee wonders if that came from the earlier discussions here
<ompaul> Topocho, check your real name
<bazhang> stdin, yep got it after banning most of canada earlier 
<bazhang> ompaul dont seem to be..
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i'm sure canadians shouldn't be on irc anyway
<Myrtti> moin
<bazhang> Hobbsee, ;]
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I believe there should be some kind of networksense going on
<Myrtti> everyone who has ever been to QuakeNet should be banned
<ompaul> Myrtti, I went there once - and left very soon afterward
<Myrtti> ok, everyone who has ever been to Quakenet longer than 24hrs un idled time
 * jpatrick never been to QuakeNet
<Hobbsee> ich auch.
<jpatrick> ich kann das nicht glauben
<ompaul> Hobbsee, did you ever write a script for konv?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: nope
<Hobbsee> ompaul: well, i've got some scripts kluged together
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you need to win the konvo battle you need a "chanserv.py" for it ;-)
<Myrtti> konversation hasn't got aliases?
<ompaul> Myrtti, have you read chanserv.py?
<Myrtti> no?
<Hobbsee> it has aliases
<ompaul> it is a mini book ;-)
<Hobbsee> quassel looks interesting, though
<Myrtti> I've got everything I've needed to tackle chanserv in my aliases
<stdin> ompaul: konversation just doesn't have the scripting capability needed for a chanserv.py type script
 * stdin has tried
<ompaul> stdin, now you can file a bug against it to get that ability :)
<stdin> the kde4 version should fix it actually
<stdin> konvi needs a rewrite to get the scripting abilities, which is why it'll be in the kde4 version, not konvi 1.1
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> stdin, so you can say "incoming"? ;-)
<stdin> eventually
<stdin> but don't expect a kde 4 version until kde 4.2
<ompaul> stdin, yeah, lag can be a pain :)
 * jpatrick watches OFTC staff get k:line'd on thie r own network
<ompaul> that is not pretty 
<ompaul> I take it that there is a war over there atm
<jpatrick> must be having fun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10226/
<Myrtti> errrr...
<wgrant> Haha.
 * jpatrick remembers the day a buy in services resulted in a *@* k:line
<ompaul> jpatrick, that would be bug I think
<Hobbsee> ompaul: where does one report a bug in services to?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, on freenode  /stats p
<ompaul> but they most likely know it before you do ;-)
<ompaul> on oftc staff again how no idea
<nalioth> that bug is known
 * ompaul waves at jcastro good job last week :)
<Hobbsee> jcastro: is here?  wow.
<jcastro> Hobbsee: I'm just hanging out. :D
<Hobbsee> jcastro: oh dear.  found naything interesting yet?
<jcastro> I want to be around the cool people
<Hobbsee> i'm sure we're not cool
<Hobbsee> the cool people are at #the-super-sekrit-ubuntu-bat-cave, of course
<Myrtti> damn, I just toppled two weeks empty cola bottles
<Myrtti> I could have a bowling arena
<Myrtti> a hands on proof I'm not cool
<ompaul> it is 16oC outside therefore not cool
<Myrtti> wobblywu: 7C's here
<Myrtti> achaga
<Myrtti> /me larts herself for not being cool
<Myrtti> I'm losing my irssi-fu
<Hobbsee> irssi's overrated.
<Seeker`> 17°C here
<Myrtti> lucky basta... no actually I like this cool weather
<Seeker`> it is meant to hit 25° by the end of the week
<Myrtti> eygh
<Hobbsee> yummy
<Hobbsee> !
<Seeker`> although it is also forecast to rain as well, which means that it will be the horrible damp sort of heat
<gnomefreak> these people have bumped thier heads :(
<gnomefreak> whos here atm?
<gnomefreak> before anyone starts with i am. i mean what ops are here
<Myrtti> whaddaya mean
<gnomefreak> did you see did.... lquit message?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: how are we going about them since the new rules. i call them new since i was gone
 * Hobbsee is not here
<gnomefreak> s/lquit/quit
<gnomefreak> here paste 
<gnomefreak> 11:38 -!- didimode [n=didimode@dhcp-077-250-201-033.chello.nl] has quit ["Q:  Why is it that Mexico isn�t sending anyone to the �84 summer games?  A: Anyone in Mexico who can run, swim or jump is alrea
 * gnomefreak thinks ending > already in the us
<gnomefreak> old joke dont think our mexican users would like that
<Myrtti> if he/she comes back, tell your opinion nicely
<gnomefreak> ;) im always atleast a little nice 
<Myrtti> in pm, preferably
<Myrtti> sorry, having a carb rush
<gnomefreak> ok so we are warning for bad away quit or anyother messages
<Myrtti> I donno, that's what I'd do
 * gnomefreak most liekly wont see him again today as i have alot of other stuff that needs to get done
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ban forward to here for those
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ok
<Myrtti> I'm going to kick thabor from ot soon
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ill remove it before i leave unless you want it kept
<_CM_\> myretti?
<Myrtti> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_CM_\> Myrtti
<_CM_\> oops
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> yes?
<_CM_\> anyways
<_CM_\> he got banned bc MIRC decided to glitch up
<_CM_\> at odd ours of the morning
<_CM_\> hours*
<Myrtti> I'm afraid I personally can't help you, but if you could explain the situation and ask your friend to come here
<_CM_\> ok hold
<Myrtti> _CM_\: there is no such thing as odd hours of the morning
<_CM_\> it was like at 2 am
<Myrtti> the time in Myrtti-landia is... ermm...
<Myrtti> 2008-05-05 19:23:27
<ompaul> your local time
<ompaul> Mon May  5 17:23:43 IST 2008
<_CM_\> lol
<ompaul> so they should attend in person here 
<_CM_\> its only 11:@4 am here :X
<_CM_\> 11:24*
 * gnomefreak wonders who he is
<Myrtti> so the explanation "odd hours of the morning" doesn't really cut it
 * ompaul points _CM_\ at my last comment
<_CM_\> ... I told him to join...... just waiting
<Myrtti> we've got no way of telling in what timezones people are on :-)
<_CM_> i dunno how the \ got on there :P
<ompaul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<gnomefreak> as much fun as this sounds i have to get going, 
<ompaul> gnomefreak, have fun 
<gnomefreak> you too
<_CM_> Myrtti...... Boredcollegekid... is the one
<Myrtti> /me wishes we had working bantracker
<_CM_> lol
<Myrtti> Boredcollegekid: I see you were banned from #ubuntu by Seveas about a week ago
<ompaul> Apr 28 20:35:29 <Boredcollegekid>       Now Playing: Soak Up The Sun -Sheryl Crow "C'Mon C'Mon" {4:52|128 kbps|44100 Hz|3% done}
<ompaul> Myrtti, that was the reason
<Myrtti> ompaul: I see.
<Boredcollegekid> yes the script I was running had a public trigger that was disclosed in the readme and I was afk at the time 
<Myrtti> have you since disabled it?
<Boredcollegekid> yeah I disabled it once I figured out what the problem was
<Myrtti> do you have public aways on in your mirc?
<Boredcollegekid> I use Xchat and the aways don't display publicly
<Myrtti> or any other script that might add redundant noise to the channel
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> do you understand why such scripts aren't welcome to the channel?
<Boredcollegekid> yeah they're annoying as hell, and I usually don't run public scripts. only ones that I manually trigger in channels that allow it, the script I was running didn't mention the !mp3 trigger or I won't have used it
<ompaul> and I had this typed and you answered argh ;-)     Boredcollegekid, bottom line 1500 + users in a channel - and if they all had that switched on we would not have a usable channel - and guess what we want a usable channel ;-)
<ompaul> !mp3 
<ompaul> hat one?
<ompaul> ;-)
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Myrtti> ok
<ompaul> we use a lot of triggers for our bot 
<ompaul> s
 * ompaul gets ready to consider fewd
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> Boredcollegekid: please make sure you don't have any scripts that answer to triggers on
<Myrtti> Boredcollegekid: if you're really bored, read the guidelines
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Boredcollegekid> all of my scripts currently are private that only I can trigger
<Myrtti> excellent
<Myrtti> your ban has been lifted now and you can join #ubuntu again
<Myrtti> have a nice flight
<ompaul> please leave them in that state ;-)
<ompaul> !idle | _CM_ Boredcollegekid 
<Myrtti> and keep your seatbelts on
<ubottu> _CM_ Boredcollegekid: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Boredcollegekid> alrighty then
<_CM_> Myrtti... so hes not getting unbanned?
<Myrtti> [19:37] <+Myrtti> your ban has been lifted now and you can join #ubuntu again
<_CM_> oh
<_CM_> I dont think he saw that ill tell him
<_CM_> thank you
<_CM_> :) 
<Myrtti> np
<_CM_> HAGD :)
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> I like these polite kids
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> just as a side note, I'm having one of my misandric days
 * PriceChild googles
<Myrtti> "misandry"
 * PriceChild realises a hug to cheer Myrtti wasn't the brightest of ideas and steps back
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> cool persons I can live with
<Myrtti> idiots just might get a bit harsh handling from me today
<Amaranth> fun word
 * Amaranth pokes Myrtti
 * Amaranth runs
 * tonyyarusso wishes people would take their turns on Scrabulous more often
<Amaranth> I poked my sister and ran when she was pregnant
<Amaranth> She still caught me and hit me :/
<Myrtti> good for her
<Amaranth> I didn't think a woman 7 months pregnant could run that fast
<Myrtti> just think of mammoths and sabertooth lions
<Myrtti> yeah, we can run fast if need be even pregnant
 * ompaul wonders where it all stops or starts 
 * ompaul notes that the client does not mark me back when I use /me only when I actually do a normal line of text 
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> for values of normal
<stdin> I'm just going to test the ops call, it should print the reason now, so ignore the next message from ubottu 
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #dib5sn (this is a test)
<stdin> woot! :)
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> could someone currently not logged into the bot do @login please?
<ompaul> jussi01, can I log out?
<ompaul> @logout
<ompaul> @logoff
<stdin> ompaul: try @unidentify
<ompaul> @unidentify
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<jussi01> oh, there we are
<ompaul> @whoami
<ompaul> !whoami
<ubottu> Factoid whoami not found
<jussi01> ompaul: please try @login now :)
<ompaul> @login
<jussi01> hrm
<stdin> INFO 2008-05-05T22:03:15 supybot Ignoring command from ompaul!n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul. :/
<ompaul> it don't like me at all 
<jussi01> no, it doesnt like anyone... except stdin and I
<ompaul> you guys better not log out :)
<Myrtti> @unidentify
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> woo
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubottu> ompaul: ompaul
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> Myrtti: myrtti
<ompaul> it werkz
<gnomefreak> ompaul: X2 ut oh
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> can the bot ping once?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ompaul 
<ompaul> !ompaul
<gnomefreak> times 2
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<Myrtti> I assume it's nick and ident
<gnomefreak> oh
<ompaul> gnomefreak, gotcha Myrtti may be right there
<Myrtti> since it tells me Myrtti: myrtti
<gnomefreak> i didnt think of ident
<Myrtti> or nick and the bot handle
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<stdin> it's nick: username
<Myrtti> so the latter was right
<gnomefreak> nick as in its talking to you
<Myrtti> ahihi
<Myrtti> of course
 * gnomefreak would have thought "you are @nick"
<stdin> if I did /nick SomeSillyNick it would say SomeSillyNick: stdin
<Myrtti> /me facepalms
<gnomefreak> :)
<ompaul>  /nick somesillynick would that be nickspam ;-)
<stdin> that's a reason I didn't actually /nick, but said "if I..." :)
<gnomefreak> what time zone is berlin? +200?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> +1 on that
<ompaul> 21:09
<ompaul> @now berlin
<gnomefreak> i figured as much the bot didnt know it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, anyway berlin is +1 on my tz so I can tell ya it is 8pm here and will be 9 there
<stdin> don't think webcal is loaded
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> ompaul: thanks
<gnomefreak> @load webcal
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<gnomefreak> ah worth a shot :)
<stdin> that's why I didn't do it :p
<gnomefreak> jussi08 owns this bot?
<gnomefreak> well 9pm is a good excuse to not answer my ping maybe ill catch him in morning
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker`: I don't recognize you.
<ompaul> Seeker`,  do @login
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Seeker`: The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker`: seeker`
<Seeker`> woo!
<jussi01> gnomefreak: i own the bot... yes...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i used the * so it didnt highlight you
<gnomefreak> on no i forgot it on that one
<gnomefreak> sorry i retyped it because someone else was asking me ?'s
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 05 2008, 22:19:14
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> stdin: you rock :)
<stdin> yes, yes, I know :p
<stdin> just don't blame me if it explodes sometime  (no guarantees)
<jussi01> heh
<gnomefreak> i hate when channels close and open :(
<Myrtti> woo
<Myrtti> I don't think I'll ditch my /time though
<Myrtti> tis too nice
<Myrtti> if I start to swear on the days the Finns are playing ice hockey, feel free to kick me
<Myrtti> I can give you a link to the most common curse words in Finnish if you'd like
<ompaul> mneptok, pm
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (newbie   spam link:)
<jussi01> Pici: tag team... :P
<jpatrick> ompaul: did you say something about a bug or was it for jussi?
<ompaul> jpatrick, I was passing comment in general about where to look for staff 
<jpatrick> ompaul: yes, someone did point out afterwards that it should of been a bug..
<ompaul> jpatrick, and someone else pointed out it was already known about 
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: test is Working
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: no, ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nalioth> hi dav7 can we help you with something?
<dav7> nalioth: no... this channel is on my autojoin :P
<nalioth> dav7: /msg ubottu idle
<dav7> oh ok
<Seeker`> nalioth: PM?
<nalioth> Seeker`: any time
<nalioth> ubottu: tell dav7 about idle
<dav7> nalioth: idle doesn't work
<dav7> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<dav7> oh...
<dav7> :( okay then
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-06
<Hobbsee> another missing feature of ubotu
<Hobbsee> the meeting stuff
<Seeker`> the @now thing?
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes
<Pici> yes
<Pici> its in the webcal plugin
<axod3> Hi, the mibbit client from mibbit.com seems to be banned from entering the channel #ubuntu . , Can this behavior be changed ?
<axod3> As it is possible now within the client to ban users from ident.
<axod3> Attention to this matter would be very aprciative .
<axod3> If the mibbit client could be unbaned from #ubuntu and afiliations , do to new identify structure and LP that is now inplace i would be greatful for any consideration in this matter.
<tonyyarusso> axod3: the bots automatically grant an exeption to any users that follow the instructions given by said bots in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<axod3> Hi Tony, mibbit is not an ordinary web 2.0 application as it has full ident support as of april 1st. , A channel operator need only ban by identify for any user should they need to.
<axod3> User's IP and Hostname are clearly visible within there perninent information.
<tonyyarusso> The point is that there are more abusive users than legitimate ones, so it makes more sense to start with the ban and grant exceptions, rather than the other way around.  Given that the exceptions are automated, this shouldn't be a problem.
<axod3> There are also flood controll in place that are very strict.
<axod3> Tony, Given ubuntu's large user base however it may deter the applications new users from using said service.
<axod3> Although I do not disagree with you on the matter .
<tonyyarusso> Flood control doesn't stop a single user...
<axod3> ..
<axod3> There are also other backend refineries being implimented that stops users from spaming and becoming beligerant .
<Hobbsee> axod3: btw, do you work for / contribute to mibbit?
<axod3> Please take into account your channels popularity at the time being.
<axod3> Hobbsee, Yes both . Thank you for asking.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> axod3: what are the backend refineries being implemented?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: they can only abuse with mibbit once, i suspec.t
<axod3> We are working on vulgarity and link controll constructs for new users and constructs of the same for newly registered members and non registered members.
<axod3> All brewing in the fire so to speak.
<Hobbsee> do you also do flood control?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: with static IP at least.
<axod3> Yes. we have server end flood controll.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: well, yeah.
 * Hobbsee nods
<axod3> We also have no cloaking of any kind , not even for myself.
<Hobbsee> axod3: so mibbit could be censoring the content that goes through.  interesting.
<axod3> Hobbsee, only for non registrations
<axod3> ATM.
<Hobbsee> very interesting.
<axod3> As mentioned earlier all these features are brewing in the fire . , Non have been implemented yet.  Mibbit is a entry level web 2.0 project build on java neo.
<Hobbsee> axod3: how long until they are implemented?
<Hobbsee> (estimate)
<axod3> Testing is still perninant , If i where to make a rough guess I would says within mid to early summer.
<axod3> say* scuse me
<Hobbsee> axod3: are you in the northern or southern hemisphere?
<Hobbsee> giving an answer as a season is annoying, and is ignoring half the planet.
<axod3> Northern  , Servers are located in washington DC as well
<Hobbsee> give an answer as a set of months, to avoid ambiguity :)
<Hobbsee> right, so that's my winter.  a few months.
<axod3> :) With regards to ambiguity .
<axod3> May i ask who is the seniour operator in this channel ?
<Hobbsee> there are multiple
<axod3> And the seniour among them ?
<Hobbsee> the actual council is made up of LjL, nalioth, elkbuntu and PriceChild 
<Hobbsee> that being said, i can't imagine allowing it until you've implemented the aforementioend features.
<axod3> If i may make a suposition , PriceChild  is the seniour operator ?
<tonyyarusso> There is no single person.
<Hobbsee> there is no singular senior operator.
<Axod4> There is also no idling allowed as my server is still in beta and I have a strict 24 hour idle policy.
<Axod4> Sqaters are booted so to speak
<Axod4> Squaters*
<Axod4> I would apreciate any aprehension in these matters . , Thanks for the time.
<Axod4> Take care.
 * tonyyarusso didn't understand the usage of half those words
<ScottK> Someone named flyback is being insulting and difficult in #ubuntu-server.  I'd appreciate it if someone would kick him.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: nobody here has access.
<ScottK> Odd.
<Hobbsee> call staff?
<ScottK> We don't get a lot of trouble in #ubuntu-server.
<ScottK> I guess.
<ScottK> Maybe it just hasn't come up before.
<tonyyarusso> likely.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: staff isn't on the list either.
<tonyyarusso> Only infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz, and thom.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> See you later then.
<bazhang> is tr0gdor a bot? !uptime made him respond with something about windows vista
<mneptok> looks like an uptime script
<mneptok> Host 'snowwhite', running Linux 2.6.20-16-server - Cpu0: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu1: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu2: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu3: Intel 2660 MHz; Up: 79d+12:53; Users: 12; Load: 0.58; Free: [Mem: 6247/16241 Mio] [Swap: 1901/1906 Mio] [: / Mio] [/boot: 173/236 Mio]; Vpenis: 688.3 cm;
<mneptok> like so :)
<bazhang> wow; should k him/it?
<mneptok> warnif he does it again, kicka nd ban after?
<mneptok> *warn if
<bazhang> okay thanks
<mneptok> blah. me and <spacebar> are fighting
<mneptok> and we used to be so close
<mneptok> well, as close as space gets.
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> he turned it off 
<bazhang> mneptok, you around?
<bazhang> or others using chanserv.py :)
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> look at ot
<Myrtti> I'm reaaaaallly starting to think fujisan and piero are the same person
<bazhang> dont think I have operatpr in there
<Myrtti> you probably don't
<bazhang> or operator ;(
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !vista is ~= s/the the/the/
<ubottu> But vista already means something else!
<Myrtti> !vista ~= s/the the/the/
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> does anyone remember how that was done?
<bazhang> thought it was !no such and such is blah
<Myrtti> !no vista ~= s/the the/the/
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL
<Myrtti> he plays with the bot in pm with useless factoids?
<bazhang> my mistake sorry
<bazhang> do you use chanserv.py Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> I'm an irssi girl
<bazhang> aha :)
<Myrtti> [09:41] Irssi uptime: 67d 23h 59m 33s
<bazhang> wow :)
<Myrtti> that's peanuts
<Myrtti> irssi is on as long as the server is
<Myrtti> and the server is in a server hotel in Espoo with UPS's, carbon dioxide extinguishing etc.
<Myrtti> /me huggles ssh, screen and irssi
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> every hardcore irc user should give irssi a shot
<bazhang> I just switched to xchat from konv
<Myrtti> it's magnificent on it's own, but running on a server connectable with ssh, inside screen that keeps it on all the time...
<Myrtti> <3
 * jussi01 huggles quassel
<bazhang> using the python script chanserv.py to do stuff; a kick is just a kick right? not a ban, i.e. users can then rejoin?
<jussi01> Myrtti: you forgot is...
<Myrtti> !no vista is ~= s/the the/the/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> thanks jussi01 
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !vista
<ubottu> vista is ~= s/the the/the/
<jussi01> hrm
<Myrtti> danghhhh
<Myrtti> goddammit
<jussi01> *cry*
<Myrtti> /me fixes
<Myrtti> !no vista is <answer> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !vista
<ubottu> vista is <answer> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Myrtti> GGGGGRRRAAA
<Myrtti> !no vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Myrtti> /me takes a few steps back
<bazhang> convered
<Myrtti> !Vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Myrtti> !-Vista
<ubottu> vista aliases: windowsvista - added by Seveas on 2007-01-30 21:00:06
<Myrtti> !no Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jussi01> having fun Myrtti?
<Myrtti> jussi01: not exactly, as there's something broken
<jussi01> Myrtti: what do you want it to say?
<Myrtti> it now says what it should
<jussi01> ok
<bazhang> except for the spelling error convered :)
<Myrtti> but the replacement and the <answer> thing worked just few days ago
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<jussi01> Myrtti: <reply> only works after a !no
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> I'll get me coffee
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia_> zcz in ubuntu
<ikonia_> spamming
<ikonia_> bad
<tonyyarusso> bahaha
<jussi01> heh
<bazhang> he can rejoin though correct? absent a ban?
<ikonia_> thanks
<tonyyarusso> yes, but not anymore.
<bazhang> apparently so :)
<Myrtti> [10:02] <zCz> Myr††i
<Myrtti> [10:02] *** zCz [n=~zCz@88.227.78.135]
<Myrtti> [10:02] ***  ircname  : øne †urk Agains† †he WørLd ! ! !
<Myrtti> [10:02] <zCz> yøu †røJan
<Myrtti> [10:02] <zCz> I wiLL send
<Myrtti> [10:02] <zCz> AScûg¢SAcÛÐASc¢sa
<Myrtti> he's asking for a k-train
 * jussi01 sighs
<Myrtti> anyone else got that?
<jussi01> not I
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !no officialdocs is "Before doing anythin you don't know about in ubuntu check the official ubuntu document reposority and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the ubuntu community for the ubuntu OS, This will give you a tried and tested and most importantly, SUPPORTED way to resolve your issue and move forward
<ikonia> s/anythin/anything
<bazhang> tried, tested and most importantly
<ikonia> better
<bazhang> perhaps also eliminate 'about in'
<ikonia> yes, thats bad english
<bazhang> and repository :)
<ikonia> community for Ubuntu. This will give you atried, tested and most importantly SUPPORTED way to resolve your issue and move forward
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !no officialdocs is "Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly SUPPORTED way to resolve your issue and move forward
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !no officialdocs is "Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly SUPPORTED way to resolve your issue and move forward
<ikonia> nice one bazhang 
<ikonia> much better
<bazhang> thanks ikonia :)
<Myrtti> !officialdocs
<ubottu> Factoid officialdocs not found
<Myrtti> !officialdocs is <reply> officialdocs is Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: only after a no... add it first with out the <reply>
<Myrtti> DAMNIT
<jussi01> Myrtti: may I?
<Myrtti> !officialdocs
<ubottu> officialdocs is Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<Myrtti> *colabwurp*
<Myrtti> sure, go ahead ;-)
<jussi01> !no, officialdocs is <reply>Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !officialdocs
<ubottu> Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<jussi01> how sdoes that look?
<bazhang> nice :)
<Myrtti> now where was I
<ikonia> thats good for me
<ikonia> thank you
 * elkbuntu sighs at piero trolling -offtopic with the vista factoid *again*
<ikonia> what is the problem with !visa factoid, I thought it was quite good now ?
<Myrtti> there was double the
<ikonia> is that troll worthy ?
<Myrtti> which is why I tried s/the the/the/
<ikonia> it looked ok when we put it in, did ubotu bork ?
<Myrtti> probably not
<ikonia> just something we missed 
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yes... but the whole "1. join, 2. ask if there's ops or mods around, 3. !vista" thing is getting old
<ikonia> elkbuntu: no no, I understand that, but the content of it now is not worth trolling
<ikonia> eg: there is no argument
<ikonia> it's polite, factual, helpful
<ikonia> eg: !vista.....errr errrr, oh its good
<elkbuntu> yes, but he does it because it gets reactions from the mere mention of 'vista' in a linux channel
<ikonia> ahhhhhha
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> yes, that is a pain "don't mention microsux in a linux channel" etc
<elkbuntu> he's using it to stir
<ikonia> I don't understand why people bash it
<Myrtti> he could do it in a) pm to the bot b) pm to an op he's done business with before c) here
<Myrtti> but no
<Myrtti> he does it in -ot
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's not after the information at all
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> just trolling
<elkbuntu> he's after the reaction
<ikonia> whats the status of the mediaubuntu repo's are they supported ?
<elkbuntu> not sure, you'd have to ask cluey people such a -motu
<jpatrick> ikonia: supported by the Ubuntu team?
<ikonia> jpatrick: in any aspect
<ikonia> I was under the impression it was dropped
<jpatrick> Hmm, as I understand only the Medibuntu developers (https://launchpad.net/~medibuntu-maintainers) has rights there
<bazhang> the exiztens guy is back :)
<jpatrick> bazhang: don't you just love it when they come back for more
<Myrtti> whut where
<bazhang> main channel 
<Myrtti> oh
<bazhang> jpatrick, :)
<ikonia> jpatrick: thank you, thats as I understood it also
<jpatrick> ikonia: by the look of their LP announcements, they've prepared packages for Hardy
<ikonia> yes they have
<ikonia> I've seen mixed results from people, hence my question
<ikonia> jpatrick: too many people pointing at it as an easy fix
<jpatrick> -> http://lists.medibuntu.org/pipermail/announce/2008-April/000001.html - they do have interesting highlights
<ikonia> I like what they are trying to do 
<ikonia> not calling them for it
<Myrtti> heads up Xcell
<elkbuntu> ugh
<elkbuntu> where?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he might be a different person though
<Myrtti> just noticed the nick
<bazhang> no its him
<ikonia> Daviey: do you have some sort of issue with me asking a quesiton about a bot in -uk ?
<ikonia> Daviey: I'm asking here as I don't want to ask / make an issue in channel
<ikonia> Daviey: please enlighten me as to what was wrong with asking about the bot ?
<Seeker`> AIUI, bots are allowed in channels as long as the channel owners agree
<ikonia> I didn't say they didn't
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> I didn't say they where not
<ikonia> I've never seen the bot do it, and it was spewing out content from a site I've just had to spend time fixing with someone, so I asked if it was meant to advertise non-ubuntu links as solutions
<Daviey> ikonia: This is OT for this channel.  #ubuntu-irc is the correct place, or pm
<ikonia> fine, I'll join #ubuntu-irc or a pm, your choice? 
<Nafallo> hi. seems I have joined to many channels. can I get that extended?
<Daviey> Nafallo: you need to speak to a freenode stafer, #freenode might be better
<Daviey> staffer*
<Nafallo> oh. thought they where here and due to my ubuntu-cloak I would go through here not to bother upstream as much.
<Nafallo> also, I can't join #freenode :-P
<Daviey>  /wc THEN /j #freenode :)
<Daviey> oh, these noobs :)
<Nafallo> have no channel I want to quit ;-)
<Nafallo> actually. there is one.
<elkbuntu> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Mez> n00b != acronymn
<Seeker`> n00b = statement
<stdin> Myrtti/jussi01: for sed like replacement it's =~ not ~= (I know, why?), or you can use <sed>
<jussi01> stdin: thanks! was wondering that
<Myrtti> oh, I had it the other way around then
<stdin> I do ~= a lot too, I may even edit the code to allow ~= sometime
<jussi01> stdin: can you give me an example?
<stdin> !test =~ /Failed/Failed!/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<jussi01> ahh, thank you very much :)
<Mez> and (carrying on conversation from earlier) - noob is allowed dependant on the context
<Myrtti> I still have the ongoing promise that a person giving rtfm as a sole answer is kicked
<Myrtti> it applies atleast on the -fi channels when I visit them
<Myrtti> rtfm is the reason I'm using ubuntu
<Myrtti> and the reason I'm not using debian
<nalioth> Hobbsee: tonyyarusso: axod is the owner of mibbit, so next time he arrives here, ask him to identify when making requests  ;)
<nalioth> he has been very open to our suggestions in the past
<jussi01> Ok peoples, we now have functional the intrepid package search :)
<jussi01> !info waon intrepid
<ubottu> waon: A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Myrtti> !info waon
<ubottu> waon: A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Myrtti> jussi01: oh puhLEEZE
<Myrtti> /me larts jussi01 
<stdin> Myrtti: I think ~= should work now too
<Myrtti> stdin: cool
<stdin> !test ~= /Failed!/Failed/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: thats my package, of course Im going to use that one :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: you did intrepid before you made gutsy the default.
<Myrtti> -_____-
<jussi01> huh?
<jussi01> hardy is the default...
<Myrtti> oh damn
<Myrtti> I'm still living on a pre hardy time zone
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I'll get me coffee
 * jussi01 hands Myrttia strong coffe
<jussi01> I got to run. see you all later
<lucent> I've been advised to show up here and apologize for my behavior in #ubuntu
<bazhang> lucent you have an issue?
<lucent> not really, I don't get paid to help out in #ubuntu, I would do it on my own time
<lucent> it's fine with me if I don't fit in there
<Pici> We're all volunteers there.
<bazhang> lucent, none get paid
<lucent> the way I was ejected from the channel a few minutes ago was unsavvy 
<bazhang> lucent you were not banned; you may rejoin
<lucent> why would I return?  I was not made aware of what I did wrong
<nalioth> lucent: #ubuntu is a support channel for the Ubuntu OS
<nalioth> non support discussion should take place in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<lucent> so I've been told a dozen times already
<lucent> it really says nothing to do with me
<lucent> what I've joined here to say, is that it really bothers me a person would be treated this way, especially on the "main" IRC channel resource for Ubuntu
<nalioth> lucent: don't feel singled out, we ask that all off topic chatters take their topics to #ubuntu-offtopic 
<lucent> no one addressed the guy who was asking about Ubuntu being slow and crashing, I offered some advice
<lucent> I've been asking about P+Q writing because it's something I want my OS to be able to do
<lucent> and hard disks might be off topic but I'm only addressing a reply to an existing topic of discussion
<lucent> I worked for 9 months in a datacenter and know a thing or two about failure rates of hard disks, so I'm offering a valuable contribution to a discussion in place
<lucent> if you think that's worthy of kicking a person out of the channel, while the oper responsible is talking about unlocking iPhones and other dubious matters?
<lucent> it doesn't add up.
<bazhang> lucent that was directly related to getting a smartphone to work with ubuntu; another op said you were offtopic to which you responded to him 'you got a problem'?
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> well did he?
<lucent> I don't know who's reading into this too much
<lucent> I'm asking what am I doing wrong
<lucent> someone tells me to "calm down"
<lucent> I wasn't upset then, I was very confused why I'm being bot'ed with the rules
<nalioth> because you were seen to be off topic
<jrib> lucent: the durability of seagate hard drives is offtopic, it's not a support issue.  I asked that you move this to #ubuntu-offtopic.  For some reason, you are taking this as a personal attack.  It's not.  We're just trying to make sure that people get help with ubuntu issues in #ubuntu
<lucent> that's fine, I wish I'd known that it was my remark about seagate drives before I was kicked from the channel
<lucent> which is a topic of discussion from someone else
<lucent> but whatever
<lucent> I got singled out.
<jrib> sometimes we miss things, that doesn't mean that you weren't offtopic
<bazhang> lucent it was the abuse you offered subsequent to that
<lucent> abuse?
<jrib> "what the hell?"  "jrib: got a problem?"  seems more aggressive than "What exactly was offtopic?".  Maybe you didn't mean it to be aggressive, but that's how it seems
<lucent> I don't know, you take that personally?   It's just text on a screen to me
<jrib> Nope, I don't take it personally
<lucent> I should hope not, it was only intended as stated.
<jrib> which can be interpreted differently than what you intended.
<bazhang> indeed
<lucent> I'm not nice to people who spam me, okay? Sorry your being offended.
<bazhang> best to ask for clarification then to immediately move to confrontation lucent
<PriceChild> lucent: we ask that everyone in the very busy channel #ubuntu tries to stay on topic - ubuntu support. I hope we can move on?
<Pici> Its bad etiquette otherwise.
<lucent> yeah I don't consider this worth the time it's taking
<jrib> agreed
<Pici> alrighty
<bazhang> too hasty?
<ikonia> odd that someone is offended by getting text from ubotu, but then says "its no big deal it's just text to me"
<Hobbsee> unsolicited text, probably
<Pici> Some people dont like listening to bots.
<ikonia> ubottu is getting better
<LjL> uh what?
<jrib> he's evolving
<LjL> my drive says it's got 685 hours usage
<Hobbsee> i'ts not permanent, though.
<LjL> but that's not even a month on
<jrib> LjL: integer overflow?
<LjL> jrib: dunno, the raw attribute is "233"
<LjL> sorry no that's the normalized attribute maybe
<LjL> well so maybe overflow, but why do they make something that counts time able to overflow in a drive's lifetime? >:
<LjL> they didn't make my car's mileage counter overflow
<nalioth> LjL: did you have a meeting time and date preference ( to discuss bots and bantrackers )?
<LjL> 25:00, february 29
<Hobbsee> hah
<jrib> LjL: I hope that's not the case, it was more of a joke :)
<Myrtti> I'm getting tired over that one feller at ot
<Myrtti> the joke is getting old
<bazhang> vista?
<Myrtti> no, Xcell
<bazhang> wow I had to have a chat with him earlier too
<Hobbsee> he's still banned in #ubuntu, afaik
<bazhang> he was there earlier today
<Hobbsee> hmm, i thought he was supposed to only come back in a week
<Hobbsee> ompaul and LjL did it, iirc
<bazhang> unless there are two xcell's
<LjL> i don't remember the nick
<Myrtti> Xce11 != Xcell
<nalioth> no, they are the same
<Myrtti> I know
<nalioth> xceII and xcell
<Hobbsee> jussi01: can you add ubottu to #ubuntu-x please?
<Myrtti> but banwise they're not the same
<tjaalton> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Pici> x?
<bazhang> the one from ubuntu seemed the same when I talked to him today via PM
<Hobbsee> Pici: yes, the one that draws pictures on hte screen.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Ahh.. I thought it was some country code that I wasn't familiar with.
<Hobbsee> Pici: :)  Xantarctica.
<bazhang> serious 040 in offtopic
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-x
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ^
<Hobbsee> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<tjaalton> thanks :)
<bazhang> xcell ;[
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: sure :)
<jdavies> jussi01: could we get the bot in #ubuntu-meeting and the Webcal calendar on?
<jdavies> jussi01: Webcal plugin that is
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 06 2008, 18:07:22
<jussi01> hrm
<nalioth> jdavies: as you know, the bots are not up to spec yet
<jussi01> oh, just a bit slow
<jdavies> nalioth: doesn't it have the old plugins?
<nalioth> jdavies: depends on who's running it
<jussi01> @list
<ubottu> jussi01: Admin, Alias, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Geekquote, Lart, Misc, Owner, Reply, Services, User, Utilities, and Webcal
<jussi01> webcal is loaded...
<jdavies> @search Webcal
<ubottu> jdavies: supybot.plugins.Webcal, supybot.plugins.Webcal.public, supybot.plugins.Webcal.url, supybot.plugins.Webcal.filter, supybot.plugins.Webcal.topic, supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic, and supybot.plugins.Webcal.defaultChannel
<jdavies> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.url
<ubottu> jdavies:  
<jdavies> jussi01: should be http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical I think ^
<jussi01> 1 sec
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<jdavies> and supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic = True
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 06 2008, 18:10:57 - Next meeting: Community Council in 5 hours 49 minutes
<jussi01> :)
<jdavies> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic True
<jdavies> It hates me :(
<Hobbsee> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic
<bazhang> wow jono is in the channel :)
<Hobbsee> ubottu: whoami
<jdavies> bazhang: he has been since ages...
<Hobbsee> methinks it went silent.
<bazhang> jdavies, first time xchat user-->the jono has joined was a first for me :)
<jussi01> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.url True
<jussi01> :/
<jdavies> jussi01: not the .url the .doTopic
<jussi01> :/
<Hobbsee> @help
<jussi01> ok, leave it for a min
<jdavies> hi JonathanS or... D
<ubottu> jdavies: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Hobbsee: False
<ubottu> Hobbsee: hobbsee
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Hobbsee: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<jdavies> errrr
<Hobbsee> there we are...
<Hobbsee> laggy bot
<jussi01> bleh
<jdavies> jussi01: @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.url http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<jussi01> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic True
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
 * jussi01 waits...
<jussi01> jdavies: done already...
<jdavies> jussi01: it's back in business in -meeting
<jdavies> OH DAMN
<Hobbsee> hey, it just did it in every channel.
<Myrtti> someone is flooding it badly
<jussi01> :/
<Pici> someone?
<jdavies> damn, we forget:  supybot.plugins.Webcal.defaultChannel
<LjL> are the flooding it, or is it just trying to join too many channels now?
 * Hobbsee suspect it trying to change topics in every channel wouldn't have helped.
<Hobbsee> didn't manage -motu though
<jdavies> LjL: it changed every channel without +t
<Pici> Hobbsee: That was probably it
<Myrtti> well for instance, Piero_Scaruffi showed a screenshot him using ubottu to get !love !hate and whatnot
<LjL> nice
 * jussi01 sighs :/
<Hobbsee> gah, piero.
<Myrtti> I expect there might be some other users that just abuse it
<jdavies> jussi01: best do @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.defaultChannel #ubuntu-meeting
<Pici> the bot might need a real reset
<jdavies> or just edit the config by hand
<bazhang> ubottu :(
<Pici> ...
<jussi01> ok, Ill kill it and restart it
<Pici> jussi01: You may want to clear the set topic config from the config file after you kill it so
<jussi01> sure
<Myrtti> poor ubottu
<jussi01> should be coming back up now... :(
<jussi01> ok, leave it for a moment while it syncs
<Myrtti> /me waits
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<jussi01> ok then.
<stdin> jussi01: did you set the ical URL?
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 06 2008, 18:35:10 - Next meeting: Community Council in 5 hours 24 minutes
<Pici> woo
<jussi01> yep
<jdavies> and the .defaultChannel?
<jussi01> no, havent touched that yet... taking it slow...
<jussi01> :D
<stdin> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.defaultChannel
<ubottu> stdin: #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.defaultChannel #ubuntu-meeting
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> :)
<jdavies> OK
<Pici> dotopic is a channel specific value, so you need to either specify ubuntu meeting or do the command there
<Pici> @config list plugins.webcal
<ubottu> Pici: #doTopic, #filter, #topic, #url, defaultChannel, and public
<Pici> @config channel #ubuntu-meeting dotopic
<ubottu> Pici: Error: 'supybot.dotopic' is not a valid configuration variable.
<Pici> I think you just need: @config channel #ubuntu-meeting plugins.webcal.dotopic true
<jussi01> @config channel #ubuntu-meeting supybot.plugins.Webcal.doTopic True
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> seems ok... :)
<stdin> jussi01: you should run ntpdate once in a while
<stdin> 6 May 18:42:26 ntpdate[993]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -126.290227 sec
<jdavies> ...
<Hobbsee> Calendar: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event | Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ | 
<Hobbsee> is still missing
<Pici> I suspect thats the topic fields
<Pici> s/fields/field/
<stdin> maybe that's something to do with supybot.plugins.Webcal.topic
<Pici> stdin: Thats what I was trying to refer to
<stdin> try settings it to, 'Calendar: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event | Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ | %s'
<jussi01> @config supybot.plugins.Webcal.topic 'Calendar: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event | Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ | %s'
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> there it goes
<jussi01> ok, Im heading out for abit. hopefully ubottu behaves herself
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> so ubottu's a girl and ubotu was a boy
<Myrtti> good to know
<stdin> it's temperamental, of course it's a girl
 * stdin ducks
<Myrtti> schmuck
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #kubuntu (kurt)
<mneptok> uh.
<Pici> mneptok: uh?
<mneptok> nick above
<Myrtti> mneptok: don't scare us like that
<Pici> kurt?
<mneptok> aye
<mneptok>  /w mneptok
<mneptok> read that Daviey call and then read it again.
<mneptok> that was merely the ocular processing. the brain worked on it 4-5 times before it sank in.
 * jdavies hugs mneptok 
<Myrtti> I need better glasses
<Myrtti> I scrolled up and down #ubuntu and couldn't see Daviey calling ops at all
<Myrtti> >____<
<jdavies> Myrtti: #kubuntu
<Myrtti> jdavies: well, d'oh
<Myrtti> I said I need better glasses
<mneptok> Myrtti: my groping in blindness seems to be communicable.
<Pici> Perhaps someone needs better ears
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jdavies> Myrtti: odd, did I /remove him before I +o?
<Myrtti> yes you did
<stdin> I see you op, /remove and deop
<Myrtti> [20:20] < sortudo_78> <><> Please! Why Ubuntu 8.4 does not detect my PCMCIA  modem, when i type lsusb     ?
<Myrtti> LOL
<Pici> lspcmcia
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<Myrtti> getting bad wibes of -ot
<Pici> jussi01: ping
<Nafallo> because there is not 8.4, 8.04 though :-)
<jussi01> Pici: pong
<Pici> jussi01: Is http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi okay to give out to a user to search within ubottu's factoid?
<Pici> jussi01: or would you rather that stay private until we figure out whats going on with the bots?
<jussi01> Pici: yes, however after some thought, its not something we want to put on the bot yet
<Pici> jussi01: so... yes?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> Pici: if it starts to get too hammered, Ill be taking it down
<Pici> jussi01: Understood
<Pici> fde: How can we help you?
<fde> Could someone please change the topic in #ubuntu to reflect issues with the main server? Also, could you suggest a factoid for further information, or advise what should be said?
<jussi01> !slow
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ompaul> is it something like this ?  http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<fde> jussi01: thanks! 
<ompaul> main server? please choose a mirror or some such that is closer
<fde> ompaul: it's effecting many people... even <countrycode>.archive.ubuntu.com is having issues...
<ompaul> or has more bandwidth -- for example choose the Irish Mirror ie
<ompaul> that has so much bandwidth it shifts more per day than kernel.org
<jussi01> funet is good here
<fde> ompaul: I have been advising to use a mirror, but I don't know if that's advisable, and I've typed it around 5 times in the last 20 mins... heh
<ompaul> heanet.ie
<ompaul> fde, it is most certainly advisable
<Nafallo> fde: what mirror are you using at the moment?
<ompaul> fde, that is how we get the internet not to stop ;-)
<jdong> *sigh* Dear Interwebs: Planet Ubuntu, IMO, is not an appropriate place for wanted placards.
<fde> ompaul: Can you create a factoid for the issue that I can use for people in the channel advising System > Administration > Software Sources method for that?
<fde> Nafallo: I'm using osu's mirror, but I didn't know if I should be advising others to use another mirror...
<ompaul> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Myrtti> system - administration - software sources - ubuntu software ... download from Other ... Select Best Server
<Nafallo> ah. us. no diea then.
<Nafallo> idea even
<ompaul> hmm
<Myrtti> jdong: I was thinking about the same, though, the only gripe I've got is the cusswords
<fde> Myrtti: Can you make that into a polite factoid for ubotu and friends please? 
<ompaul> !chrepo is <reply> system - administration - software sources - ubuntu software ... download from Other ... Select Best Server
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> I think there already is a factoid for it
 * ompaul looks at the bot
<Myrtti> I just can't remember which
<ompaul> !search  best
<ubottu> Found: good, vnc, nickfork-#ubuntu-offtopic, synergy-#ubuntuforums, manuals, polls, favorite, repomirror, better, favourite
<Myrtti> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<Myrtti> there you go
<fde> Myrtti: thank you  :)
<Pici> !enablesources
<ubottu> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<ompaul> Pici, chrepo short for change repo one alias please
<fde> Myrtti: Care to add that to the topic also, so some people can catch it before asking?
<fde> (not that most actually read the topic, but some might... heh)
<Pici> ompaul: I didnt add anything, enablesources has been there since january
<Myrtti> Pici: since you did the previous topic change...
<Myrtti> ah, the repomirror still has that error
<Myrtti> !repomirror ~= /closest mirror to/fastest mirror for/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !repomirror ~= /closest mirror to/fastest mirror for/
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !repomirror ~= /closest mirror to/fastest mirror for/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Myrtti> as silly as it sounds, when I was using HDSPA, the fastest mirror was in Estonia
<ompaul> Pici, na 
<Myrtti> when in contrast the closest was in Finland
<ompaul> what I meant was 
<ompaul> add a chrepo factoid as an alais 
<ompaul> alias even
 * ompaul desk heads cos that is all his head is useful for today 
<Myrtti> ompaul: have a cookie
<ompaul> back to mucking with 3g modems
<ompaul> thanks
<Myrtti> /me pours ompaul a mug of chamomille infusion
<Pici> !chrepo is <alias> enablesources
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ..
<ompaul> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ompaul> :-(   /cs m ubottu arrr shutup then  
<Myrtti> !chrepo <alias> enablesources
<Myrtti> nothing?
<Myrtti> !chrepo
<ubottu> Factoid chrepo not found
<Myrtti> !chrepo is <alias> enablesources
<ompaul> and I did not do any magic 
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ubottu: don't worry, no one thinks that
 * ompaul goes back to a huawei E220
<ompaul> game set and match to Pici 
<Seeker`> ubottu: chrepo is <alias> enablesources
<stdin> !chrepo is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<stdin> !no chrepo is <alias> enablesources
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> stupid bot
<ompaul> stdin, understatement 
<ompaul> :)
<stdin> I'll try to fix that, as soon as I figure out what's happening, what's not happening and what I want to happen :/
<ompaul> stdin, the last is more important :)
<ompaul> right there goes half an fsckin CD download horray 
 * ompaul apologises - today is not happy bunny day for ompaul - you might have guessed
 * ompaul goes to play some real loud music 
<ompaul> :)
<jdavies> Kraftwerk!
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> today it is the 80s
<ompaul>  Marillion
<ompaul> woops this is not -ot
<jussi01> hehe
<jrib> what the heck is floodbot doing?
<jdavies> living up to its name
<jdavies> LjL: please take a look into http://paste.ubuntu.com/10592/ (what jrib refers to... I think)
<Pici> jdavies, jrib, LjL: just ban whatever hostname that that user is coming from (announced in #ubuntu-ops-monitor) if they are abusing mibbit
<jrib> how do I get voiced there :)
<jdavies> have a ubuntu/member/* cloak :)
<Pici> jrib: poke nal I suppose, he has access
<jrib> k
<Mez> temporary voice :D
<jdavies> Mez: ? in -monitor he means
<Mez> ah, jrib you need an ubuntu cloak
<jrib> erm
<jdavies> jrib: /cycle
<jrib> thanks
<Myrtti> how can one make aliases for another channel?
<ompaul> tere is -channel iirc 
<ompaul> there even
<Myrtti> xubuntu needs altered one
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ompaul> Pici, ^^
<Myrtti> my chamomille infusion  hasn't yet cooled
<Myrtti> applications - system - software sources
 * ompaul needs someting
<ompaul> I think some mint tea
 * ompaul goes to watch a kettle boil
<ompaul> :-)
<Myrtti> I'll have to go buy more orange juice from lidl in glass bottles
<Myrtti> their necks are wide enough to stuff two teabags in the bottle and even getting them out
<Myrtti> and since the bottle tops are normal metal ones, I could even vacuumize the tea
<Myrtti> I could have gazillion bottles of cool mint or chamomille infusion ready
<ompaul> * ubuntuser (n=ubuntuse@ubuntu/member/ubuntuser) has joined #ubuntu-meeting /me thinks there is a self referential comment in there somewhere
<ikonia> do you think he uses ubuntu ?
<ompaul> ikonia, got to be a gentoo user has to be
 * ompaul chuckles
<Myrtti> see -ot
<ikonia> yes, certainly gentoo
<Myrtti> notice Winkies ident and host?
<ikonia> is that the right nick ?
<Myrtti> there's something fishy
<ikonia> mega fisy
<ikonia> unless he' making a personal statment
<ikonia> ask him to change it
<ikonia> see how he responds
<ompaul> the domain
<ikonia> it could be an inocent thing
<Myrtti> there's something fishy that all those channel newbs became vocal all of a sudden
<ikonia> there is a uk domain regisered in the camen isleands
<ikonia> island
<ikonia> that works at as "trashbat.co.ck"
<ompaul> uk ?
<ikonia> so it could be something as inocent as a teenage fan
<ikonia> ompaul: camen islands
<Myrtti> cayman?
<ikonia> thats the one
<ompaul> ahh
<ikonia> .co.ck
<ompaul> ohh
<ikonia> now you see it
 * ompaul blind
<ompaul> hahahaahaha
<ikonia> what I mean is it could be something as inoccent as that
<ikonia> not appropriate, but the same idea
<ikonia> I guess how he reponds to "could you change it" would guage that
<ikonia> Myrtti: did you mean for caps ?
<Daviey> cook islands
<Myrtti> yes
<ikonia> Daviey: is it cook, I thought it was caymen ?
<ikonia> could be cook
<stdin> hmm, bunny in -meeting
<ikonia> I'll take questions afeter the meeting starts ?
<gnomefreak> why do i have a feeeling i didnt read ageda that closely after someone removed him from here :(
<ikonia> who is bunny ?
<ompaul> I did
<Daviey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ck
<ompaul> and he tried trolling me
<ompaul> in #gnewsense
<ikonia> Daviey: nice find, thats the one
<jdong> hands on *what*?
<jdong> crap wrong channel
<gnomefreak> his logs are not complete
<gnomefreak> that cant be good for him
<ikonia> I'm very dissapointed with bunny's topic
<ikonia> I think this will be an interesting discussio
<gnomefreak> +1
<ikonia> discussion
<ikonia> it's almost like it was written by someone else......
<ikonia> somneones gone to a reasonable level of effort to register tatterdmoons.org anonymously
<gnomefreak> is bunny paladine?
<gnomefreak> or is he just spamming the meeting?
<gnomefreak> should this be brought up to mdke prior to meeting?
<ikonia> a lot of the information on the page carries no eveidence
<ikonia> such as the use of bad language
<ikonia> eg: 12:55 bum bum bum
<ikonia> see I can falsly put that into a html doc
<nalioth> i find it very amusing
<gnomefreak> they are all taken out of context in his "logs"
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> I could put a page up saying "X is a known troll 12:55 blah blah"
<ikonia> but it doesn't ammount to anything
<ikonia> or get anyone anything
<gnomefreak> im wondering if i shouldnt ping one of the members and say he didnt add his point to ageda i would like all of it ignored
<gnomefreak> until he puts it on ageda
<nalioth> we do not know who, exactly, bunnyrevolution is, gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he spammed -meeting with his page
<gnomefreak> staff can ID him?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: let us watch our language.  just because _you_ may not like it, it's not spam
<nalioth> i think the sabdfl and crew can properly parse it for what it is
 * gnomefreak goes back to watching :(
<ompaul> mneptok, ping on the side pm please
<gnomefreak> his name is supybot that is why we removed him personally :)
<ompaul> and as a side comment - seen in burges - I live in the city that farrell is from and we do talk like that ;-) it is the vernacular as they say 
<stdin> the page says the author is unknown and the logs have clearly been edited, their fore, worthless
<gnomefreak> he is someone we know well just need to ID him because he went out of his way very out of his way to protect his ID
<ompaul> a bunny revolution - spin a bunny on a spit over an open fire - after you used your knife and shotgun ;-)
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Sypher)
<stdin> and what's *eenode? how many are there?
<tonyyarusso> gleenode:  For all of you barbershop quartet discussion.
<tonyyarusso> *your
<gnomefreak> who is cristal
<Seeker`> what page are poeple talking about?
<gnomefreak> crystel
<gnomefreak> sxehe doesnt have one anymore he stated hobbsee removed his comments
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: ^^^
<nalioth> gnomefreak: head of freenode staff
<ikonia> how do you interupt politly within the meeting, eg: what is the polite thing ?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> ah i remember her now 
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: put it in parenthesis maybe?  Or, if you can figure out who's keeping things on schedule, PM it to them to bring up at a more appropriate time.
<ikonia> a tad late, but noted 
<ikonia> thank you
<gnomefreak> ah wgrant new nick :)
<wgrant> gnomefreak: I've had this for over a week now.
<gnomefreak> last i saw your old name was over 3 months ago :)
<wgrant> I guess it would have been.
<Myrtti> /me rolls eyes
 * gnomefreak still scrolling to find where i lefft off
<Seeker`> I dont think this meeting can achieve anything
<Myrtti> I honestly feel sick.
<gnomefreak> its not going to its just a bunch of this that this that
 * gnomefreak hands Myrtti  a barf bag
<juliux> in ubuntu-de we learned just ignore them;)
<Myrtti> FCOL
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: I highly doubt it as well.
<wgrant> We'll see - don't lose all faith just yet.
<Myrtti> I've given up already
<tonyyarusso> true enough
<Myrtti> I'm too emotional and stuff for this
<Myrtti> makes my heart break
<Myrtti> come hell or high water, I don't want to be there anymoe
<fde> I'm trying to add a factoid to ubottu "chmirror is If your current mirror is slow, please try going go System > Administration > Software Sources, in the "Ubuntu Software" tab, towards the middle, you will find "Download from:" and a drop down list, select "Other" and browse to a mirror near you or simply click "Select Best Server". Thank you."
<wgrant> What good is the meeting if all the ops leave? :(
<jrib> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<fde> However I'm not on its list of allowed editors or whatever, so could someone that does have permission add that?
<jrib> fde: already there I think?
<fde> I'm dumb, thanks jrib 
<Myrtti> !no chmirror is <alias> repomirror
<ubottu> I know nothing about chmirror yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !chmirror is <answer> temp
<jrib> fde: no problem, thanks all the same :)
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !chmirror is temp
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !no chmirror is <alias> repomirror
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !chmirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> wgrant: I just couldn't be there anymore
<ikonia> Hobbsee: are you here please 
<LjL> hardly at this time i'm afraid
<ikonia> dblast
<Myrtti> didn't someone just break their system using ubuntugeek tutorials?
<juliux> LjL, don't worries
<juliux> LjL, we hade a smiliar issue in the german channels
<LjL> i'm not worrying
<LjL> i was worrying before i left
<juliux> LjL, drink a beer and read the log
<juliux> ;)
<LjL> the logs won't be updated for some hours i think
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes
<ikonia> I request ubuntu-uk's bot stop advertising it
<Myrtti> since doug_ just linked to it
<juliux> LjL, do you know the story about neoxan?
<Pici> I'd appeciate some more ops being in meeting, I really don't have enough information to answer some of these questions. 
<LjL> juliux: sort of
<LjL> Pici,
<juliux> LjL, so cool down;)
<LjL> if i'm in a position to answer questions,
<Pici> LjL: I know you were there, I saw you leave
<LjL> then i'll join and answer questions.
<LjL> otherwise,
<LjL> i won't join or answer questions.
<stdin> ikonia: the -uk bot just posts links to blogs from planet ubuntu-uk, so you'd need to get them removed from the planet
<ikonia> stdin: yes, I've made that request
<ikonia> that it's considered as a tool about what/how it outputs
<ikonia> I only saw it today for the first time, but it's a know bot and gives out good content normally
<Seeker`> afaik, he has been removed from the uk planet
<ikonia> oh, I didn't want that to happen
<ikonia> I wasn't asking for him to be removed
<Seeker`> ikonia: it was popeys decision
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> it's his channel
<ikonia> that wasn't my intention though
<Seeker`> its not permanent - he'll be readded if he cleans up his tutorials
<gnomefreak> ikonia: watch it dont go overboard in there
<ikonia> I'm out
<LjL> i'd say "overboard" is the very definition of it all
<gnomefreak> just a freindly warning thats all
<Pici> I'm glad that we're getting back to a more civilized discussion
<Pici> Rather than the free for all before
<gnomefreak> LjL: i agree i wasnt here for all of this i caught the backend of emma in -party and she went at hobbsee but thats the first and almost las t i heard about it 
<LjL> for almost all
<popey> 23:19:06 < ikonia> it's his channel
<popey> it isnt
<gnomefreak> but honestly most of the complaints against emma have been documented in !commands for a long time example pm
<popey> i just removed it from the planet and asked him to clean up his how-tos
<popey> he said he would
<popey> so the community is working with gogs to clean up his how tos
<popey> i see this as the best way forward
<Seeker`> popey++
<ikonia> popey: I didn't mean your personal channel
<popey> ok
<popey> i just wanted to clarify that it wasnt my opinion that it _was_ my channel, thats all
<ikonia> popey: bad choice of words
<ikonia> "your one of the main points of contact" would have probably been more factually correct
<jrib> ha, ubuntu-sucks.com goes to launchpad :)
<tonyyarusso> used to go to ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> brb smoke again
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: put the fire out?
<gnomefreak> that would mean quiting :(
<Pici> jrib: I think it should forward to bugs.ubuntu.com. :P
<tonyyarusso> haha, that works
<Pici> That was sarcasm.
 * juliux feels with all other irc ops
 * Pici gives Mez some buckets and a bilge pump
<jdong> a WHAT?
<jdong> oh *bilge*
<Myrtti> what on earth is going on at -ot
<Pici> Myrtti: dunno, watching -meeting still
<PriceChild> Well I think that went well?
<tonyyarusso> Seems to.
<tonyyarusso> Gotta run to class though, more thoughts later perhaps.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-07
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: for the most part
<Bodsda> hi, i help with the #ubuntuforums-beginners team and during our meeting the issue of security was brought up, and also the lack of knowledgge of security in #ubuntu -- i was wondering if i could get a !security factoid with this link in it plz -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 -- what do you think?
<LjL> !security
<ubottu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<LjL> forum threads in bot links should be avoided IMHO, if at all possible
<LjL> relevant information should rather be added to the wiki
<LjL> that's the actual documentation, after all
<Bodsda> LjL, -- ok, il get a link added to the wiki from those links ty
<LjL> goodnight everyone, reach me by email if you need me, i'm still unlikely to be on irc often right now
<gnomefreak> night LjL 
<ikonia> *sigh*
<Myrtti> nightey luv
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !no mirror-info is "details on your Ubuntu repository mirrors can be found in /etc/apt/sources.list. Remember you must edit these with root privileges and run "sudo apt-get update" after wards to pickup the changes
<PriceChild> There wasn't any discussion on irseek on the Ml was there, just the decision on it?
<PriceChild> I'm going through the irclogs. for the discussions we had on it
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i thought i read something about it when i got home after leave
<gnomefreak> or i was away when i saw it
<PriceChild> the main discussion is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/12/20/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<PriceChild> I think there was some before that, and a lot in PM.
 * gnomefreak not even sure who, why, what, and how IRSeek came about and what interest does a commercial company have in our logs?
<mneptok> seeing that any company anywhere on the planet can recursively wget the logs from our own logging bots, what's the problem with IRSeek, anyway?
<gnomefreak> my main concern on it is what interest is it for company i dont really see any need to have a company log our channels
<gnomefreak> different to grep search logs than log it for whatever reason
<gnomefreak> damn that was fast
<PriceChild> I'm writing a page for the wiki, you can add viewpoints i miss in a minute
<stdin> afaik irseek are just like a google for IRC
 * mneptok tootles off for dinnah
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<stdin> bazhang: best to just let staff deal with it, not much we cab do
<bazhang> stdin, okay thanks--could not enter them as users at any rate (no tab complete)
<Seeker`> bazhang: what client do you use?
<bazhang> xchat Seeker` 
<Seeker`> any decent client should have tab complete
 * mneptok makes the obligatory "CLI clients are superior" unhelpful comment
<bazhang> not for those bots Seeker` 
<Seeker`> mneptok: irssi ftw
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IRSeekDiscussion
<PriceChild> please add points
<mneptok> Seeker`: i'm so irssi biased i use a GUI client with a "make it look like irssi" script :)
<mneptok> (when i use a GUI client)
<stdin> bazhang: bots are just uses too, they were probably k-lined before you could tab them
 * Seeker` notes the irony of the "No discussion" comment just below the huge title saying "IRSeekDiscussion"
<bazhang> stdin, that is what I had suspected thanks :)
<PriceChild> meh
<PriceChild> I'll reword it... I know what I want to write, I just don't know how to write it.
<nalioth> bazhang: staff is sometimes quicker than the bots ( on very rare occasions )
<bazhang> thanks nalioth  :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: "This page is for the summary of any IRSeek discussion" or something similar
<Seeker`> sleep time
<mneptok> PriceChild: could you just name it "man wget?" :P
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Battlefrank)
<stdin> 03:15, time to stop working on the bot and sleep probably
<nalioth> sleeep.
<stdin> btw, a bzr branch with my changes is at https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak if you like them grab them ;)
<jdong> bot-grabbing in public is illegal in some countries you know ;-)
<stdin> I live in a freedom loving country, we can grab all the bots we want :p
<jdong> stdin: well I can too but my lawyer says I should shut up
<jdong> stdin: it's the pushing and merging that'll get you into trouble though.
<mneptok> jdong: who will protect you when the metal ones come for *you*? and they will ...
<mneptok> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1435090770451224720
<Amaranth> mneptok: you're going to be in prague?
<mneptok> Amaranth: eye yam
<mneptok> (sorry, commute-lag)
 * Amaranth cancels flight
<mneptok> Amaranth: Prague polar bear Internet surveillance whores some night?
<mneptok> http://www.boingboing.net/2008/04/30/big-brothel-internet.html
<Amaranth> whoa
 * Amaranth uncancels flight
<Amaranth> ;)
<mneptok> you can't make a phrase like "Prague polar bear Internet surveillance whores" up.
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> good morning
<mynetdude> anybody in here interested in some action?
<mynetdude> well if you are head over to ##windows
<tonyyarusso> mynetdude: why are you bring up other parts of the network here?
<Myrtti> /me yawns
<mynetdude> lolz... they've been feeding a troll for nearly 4hrs now
<Myrtti> "have fun"
<mynetdude> I've only been there for the last 20 mins
<mynetdude> yeah I know it :D
<mynetdude> dang lots of plusses here
<tonyyarusso> mynetdude: but what does that have to do with the Ubuntu channels?
<ompaul> !idle | mynetdude 
<ubottu> mynetdude: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> mynetdude, so how can we help you?
<mynetdude> tonyyarusso, cpudan80 told me to come here if help from an op was needed
<mynetdude> ah ok well he didn't tell me that either
<ompaul> mynetdude, for ubuntu channel 
<mynetdude> ##windows
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu ops, oddly enough, do not op for Windows.
<ompaul> wrong place head on over to #freenode and look for a staffer
<Myrtti> that's not an ubuntu channel
<ompaul> have a nice day
<mynetdude> well I understand that, obviously no ircops here either?
<mynetdude> alright if thats how you want to shoulder it... peace
<ompaul> for this channel everyone with a voice
<Myrtti> maybe, maybe not
<tonyyarusso> how odd...
<ompaul> na - someone having fun
<Myrtti> cpudan has some misunderstanding about the governance of the network
<ompaul> wow
<tonyyarusso> buh?
<Myrtti> hmm?
<ompaul> there is no cpudan
<ompaul> wanted to invite to prevent further misconceptions
<Myrtti> /wii cpudan80
<ompaul> ack
<tonyyarusso> /wii golf
<ompaul> so I just cleared out my mailq of spammerz
<tonyyarusso> closely followed by some /wii tennis
 * ompaul goes to work 
<ompaul> cheers
<Myrtti> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Myrtti> is everyone having a "after meeting" hangover?
<mneptok> Myrtti: yes, the rope is hanging over the rafter.
<Myrtti> how did it go?
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> I just started to cry after the first 20 minutes and had to leave
<jussi01> what happened at the meeting?
<Myrtti> I started to think that I'm not emotionally cabable of handling such ... slander is the first word that comes to mind
<Myrtti> and once again considered resigning as an op
<Myrtti> it's my weak point
<mneptok> steady on, dear.
<nalioth> Myrtti: you should have stayed, it got more circular
<nalioth> Myrtti: you could have left there dizzy
<Myrtti> I felt seasick already
 * mneptok twirls nalioth lightly around the floor
<Myrtti> getting more dizzy would not have helped
 * nalioth pirouttes mneptok off the side of the ship   
<mneptok> *thud* dinghy
 * jussi01 throws mneptok a rope
<nalioth> be more kind to yourself, mneptok, you're not dinghy ( no matter what anyone says )
<mneptok> i think the term jono likes is "fucking batshit"
<Myrtti> /me sighs
<Myrtti> talking of jono
<nalioth> mneptok: haven't we spoken about taht before?
<mneptok> nalioth: hmm wha'?
<Myrtti> has the language in lug radio cleaned up at all?
<nalioth> mneptok: let us watch our language  :|
<mneptok> nalioth: this channel is now "family friendly" at all times?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> it was one of the things discussed yesterday before I left, I believe
<mneptok> really? when did that take effect?
<Myrtti> I've cussed here only once
<Myrtti> after S left
<mneptok> i saw references to not using epithets in reference to others.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> mneptok: after the CC meeting.
 * Hobbsee ponders if emma really will reform, after being told to stop by sabdfl, and will actually behave like a good ubuntu user.
<tonyyarusso> perhaps
 * Daviey wonders if certain ubuntu ops will reform, after being told by sabdfl to stop
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> as it is, a lot of the comments have been apologised for.
<Hobbsee> and i've not seen them again.
<Hobbsee> i think there's useful stuff that will come of the further discussions, including about channels that allow suboptimal things, like personal attacks and stalking.
<ikonia> kuahara in #ubuntu ops trolling about installing XP SP2 to random people. Asked multiple times to stop
<Myrtti> /me observes
<ikonia> ahh your awake
<ubottu> tech0007 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> !search angry
<ubottu> Found: 
<Mez> !search feed
<ubottu> Found: don't feed the troll, feedthetroll, launch-feedback, feeding the troll
 * Mez gets killed
<Mez> !search ops
<ubottu> Found: desktops, opabuse, laptop, ops-#ubuntu-mozillateam, ops-#kubuntu, desktopsearch, exploit, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, ops-#ubuntu-nl, kerry
<Mez> thats the one
<Myrtti> kerry?
<Myrtti> !kerry
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Mez> !opabuse.
<ubottu> Factoid opabuse. not found
<Mez> was what I was looking for... 
<Mez> but it isnt the same old factoid
<Myrtti> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Myrtti> oh
<elkbuntu> Daviey, there is no #*ubuntu* ban on miss E. if there was she would not be in -uk, -meeting and all the other #*ubuntu* channels she's in. In the future, please be factual and avoid twisting things to vilify us
<Daviey> "us"
<Daviey> ?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I got the impression there was a #*ubuntu* ban on her
<Daviey> -!- emma [n=emma@unaffiliated/emma] has left #ubuntu-bugs [requested by Hobbsee: " you are not welcome here, nor in any other #*ubuntu* channel."]
<Daviey> I think the fact that the -uk ops were also questioned if they were going to ban emma agrees with my statement.
<Daviey> but hey, if i'm wrong - elkbuntu, are you suggesting each ban on emma stands on it's own merit for incidents that have happend within tjose chabbels?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, the -uk ops have been asked due to concerns expressed by one of your longer-term users.
<Daviey> *spell
<Daviey> nooo, it was asked way before that
<elkbuntu> the -us ops to my knowledge have not been approached.
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, saying one is not welcome does not constitute a ban
<Daviey> semantics
<gnomefreak> anyone running intrepid in here yet? chroot or system?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, the user's issue has been around as long as she's been in -uk
<Daviey> I can't see where you point is going, but if you want to continue it - i'll be free later
<gnomefreak> .win 13
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i think you're refusing to see, as you've refused to help your fellow loco'er
<Daviey> elkbuntu: can you define who "us" is, please?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, err... you mean where i said -us? as in -US as in the United States version of -uk aka -UK?
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> please be factual and avoid  twisting things to vilify us
<Daviey> ^ that "us"
<elkbuntu> Daviey, the main channel ops.
<Daviey> i don't think i was.
<elkbuntu> then why were you petitioning in the meeting?
<popey> elkbuntu: i note that neither you nor anyone else on the irc ops team approached me about emma being in -uk
<Daviey> because the fact remains, she is banned from most of the #*ubuntu* channels.. if she enters another one - such as #ubuntu-bugs, she is banned very quickly
<elkbuntu> popey, i was informed that you were approached.
<popey> by Hobbsee 
<popey> who AIUI isn't on the irc council
<elkbuntu> i was informed that pricechild had too
<popey> sorry, i said irc ops team, meant irc council
<popey> at no point was I approached by anyone _saying_ that this had been escalated to the irc council
<elkbuntu> popey, one has to be on the council to bring an issue to you? you're close to 'choosing who to respect' here
<popey> no
<popey> I didn't say that
<elkbuntu> why should it have to be escalated before something gets done?
<popey> because the irc ops are involved in the issue
<popey> AIUI if the irc ops are involved in the issue it should be escaled higher
<elkbuntu> how are the irc ops involved in one user stalking another?
<popey> irc council being one step
<popey> cc the next
<elkbuntu> which irc op is involved?
<popey> the conflict has been between emma and the irc ops IMO
<popey> maybe I'm wrong on that
<popey> that's my interpretation
<elkbuntu> um... the person who is being stalked is not an op.
<elkbuntu> emma is not an op.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: If you stalk a user, especially cross network - how can you be deemed suitable to deal with it?
<popey> i didn't say she was
<elkbuntu> where does 'the ops are involved' fit into one non-op stalking another non-op?
<popey> i said the irc ops are _involved_
<elkbuntu> i asked _how_
<popey> thats yet _another_ issue
<popey> i see two issues here, 1) between emma and the irc ops, 2) between one non-op and another non-op
<popey> the fact that Hobbsee came to talk to me about issue 2) is related to issue 1) of course
<elkbuntu> Daviey, who is stalking who now?
<Daviey> elkbuntu: Did you join another network where emma was on to call her a Liar and make accusations?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, she is showing up on servers hobbsee and i have been on for over a year
<Daviey> That statement is irrelevant
<elkbuntu> that statement is not irrelevent. i did not join anything to do anything to her
<Daviey> so you happend to fall into a channel where only she and another user were talking?
<elkbuntu> i followed up a report
<ikonia> all, allow me to clear up something, just so elkbuntu isn't referencing something 3rd hand that may get her into difficulty
<ikonia> I've had incidents in multiple channels where some of my peers on other projects have been "queried" about me, the projects I work on and some personal information (nothing of any warrent)
<ikonia> Some of that information has been referenced against me in public ubuntu channels
<ikonia> (against is the wrong word)
<ikonia> this information is dropped into conversations by emma at random times
<ikonia> I have made a complaint to the -uk staff about this topic
<ikonia> the issue was delt with in house as I'm told, so I've not progressed it any futher
<popey> who did you complain to?
<Daviey> ikonia: I never recieved this complaint from you
<ikonia> well, I complained to Seeker` directly, and then progressed it futher to popey that I wasn't happy with the outcome
<ikonia> Daviey: I've not complained to you direclty that I can remember
<Daviey> ok
<popey> ikonia: _I_ approached _you_ about the spat with emma
<ikonia> popey: no
<ikonia> popey: you never responded
<popey> I did, on april 18th at 11:18
<popey> ditto :)
<ikonia> have you got a log of that conversation (not pulling on logs) I remember prompting you 2 - 3 times about it
<popey> yes, looking at it now
<ikonia> I also spoke to Hobbsee about it as she was the only available op around at the time and I believe she also took it up
<ikonia> took it up with you, I should say 
<popey> she did, she approached me directly
<popey> and based on reading a few lines of one day of logs of -uk
<popey> she pretty much said I was unfit to op
<ikonia> thats not the issue I raised
<popey> i would make the log public if Hobbsee gives her permission
<Daviey> popey: Join the witchhunt, and all this will go away.
<ikonia> Daviey: I'm not doing a witch hunt, I'm just making it clear so that someone referencing third hand doesn't get things wrong/blamed
<ikonia> actually blamed is a wrong word, my mistake
<ikonia> does get any issue for getting a fact wrong
<popey> thats appreciated ikonia 
<ikonia> popey: however the fact that a complaint is called a witchhunt, because the bigger and on going issues are not seen or aware is why I took it futher
<ikonia> Daviey: sorry to use your moment phrase as an example  it is an EXAMPLE only
<ikonia> that was not a complaint/moan about Daviey's comment, just an easy example as it was on screen at this moment
<popey> i feel it's a witchhunt, yes, because in the same way Hobbsee thinks I'm reacting differently because the issue was with emma in -uk, I believe the ops are acting differently as a result of the people involved
<popey> however, this is all going over well trodden ground
<elkbuntu> Many of the op team are scared to do something about wrongdoings such as someone being stalked, because we'll be accused of harrassment, vendettas and witchhunts not just by the wrongdoers, but by people who argue someone's case for the sake of arguing to feel big.
<popey> is that aimed at me?
<Pici> I've had it with the mud-slinging in here, on both sides.  
 * Hobbsee has no great problem with the log being given to those who are in here and talking, but does if it gets published somewhere for an eternity.
<Hobbsee> Last i checked, it was not required that i be on the IRC council to take up something that had been brought up with me, but not another member of the IRC council, as they were not at their computer screens.
<Hobbsee> If that is a requirement, I would ask that I be pointed to wherever all these rules and protocols are listed.
<popey> again, i didn't say that
<Daviey> well this is another timesink.  Thanks elkbuntu for raising this.
<Daviey> At least we clarified that emma isn't banned #*ubuntu* channels.. I think we've all learn't something there
<Daviey> Hobbsee: can you explain why she was banned from #ubuntu-bugs as an example?
<Hobbsee> Daviey: because it's an #ubuntu-wide, non-loco channel (as we do not circumvent you guys) channel ban.
<Hobbsee> obviously, she needed to stay allowed in -meeting, with the CC stuff.
<Daviey> hmm.. that is inverse to what wlkhas stated.. or have i missunderstood
<Hobbsee> and she's only been allowed here again recently.
<Daviey> s/wlkhas/elkbuntu/
<elkbuntu> um... Daviey how does a main channel-wide ban equal an #*ubuntu* ban?
<elkbuntu> since there are #*buntu* channels that are not main
<Daviey> Well considering Hobbsee made reference to it in a ban/remove, i think it's wholly equal
<elkbuntu> Daviey, "not welcome" does not equate "banned from"
<Hobbsee> it's unfeasible to ban her in every loco channel, particularly as we are not the ops there.  That much, is up to you people.  I believe she's also in #ubuntuforums for the same reason.
<Pici> Daviey: I think you're reading too much into it.
<Daviey> it does, when it's the remove statement.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, no, it does not.
<Daviey> our opinions differ
<elkbuntu> invariably.
<Hobbsee> however, an #*ubuntu*-wide channel ban for all channels that have the ubuntuirccouncil as the contact is probably more correct.
<Hobbsee> which, last i checked, should include -bugs, unless it hasn't changed over.
<gnomefreak> it seeems i took leave at a great time that way i didnt have to deal with her pms and whatever else happened
<Daviey> So my statement to the CC last night was justified.
<Pici> gnomefreak: I envy you 
<Daviey> Anyway, i honestly don't have time right now if you wish to carry on with this.. I'll be avaliable later if you so wish :/
<gnomefreak> :) im sure ill end up in something simular at some point again
<elkbuntu> Daviey, asking once was fine, asking repeatedly was rude, especially since the answer was given.
 * Hobbsee is starting to suspect that Daviey has a personal vendetta against her.
<Hobbsee> it's bad enough that emma does, and is attempting to harass me in multiple networks and channels which have no relation to ubuntu, but Daviey is an op, so should be above such things.
 * Hobbsee also is starting to suspect that a subset of the -uk ops are on a witchhunt over a small subset of the ubuntu ops group, too.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, according to sabdfl, yes, as an op he should not have a vendetta on you.
<Hobbsee> asking [18:42] <Daviey> Hobbsee: why can't you just stop it? 8 minutes after anyone had last said anything, seems to just be wanting to incite trouble.
<Hobbsee> and the things in this log...very revealing.
<popey> not true Hobbsee 
 * Mez sighs
<PriceChild> odd scorllback
<Mez> PriceChild, My thoughts too
<PriceChild> Mez: I fear the day we think the same.
<Mez> PriceChild, ?
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild...
<PriceChild> nuthin :P
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> PriceChild, that wasn't very nice :(
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> xcell :(
 * PriceChild huggles Mez 
<PriceChild> I will save my sarcasm for lrl :P
<jdavies> PriceChild: you kill him and the floodbot1...
<PriceChild> jdavies: hmm?
<jdavies> PriceChild: lrl == ljl?
<jdavies> oh, wait, come back (bot2)
<jdavies> -1*
<jdavies> wb LjL 
<PriceChild> jdavies: I meant lugradio live
<jdavies> aaah, right
<ikonia> AlphaOmega in #ubuntu going to be a pain
<jdavies> ikonia: watching
<ikonia> thank you
<jdavies> and the desktop effects got stucked on zoom, thus, very closly
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> he's gone all quiet, no problem. thank you
<jdavies> no problem
<Amaranth> eep there is a CC meeting scheduled during UDS
<Myrtti> gr8
<Amaranth> Also, why didn't anyone mention the bit about emma PM'ing people we ban?
<stdin> didn't seem there was a point
<PriceChild> You guys around atm, add points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IRSeekDiscussion !! :)
<Amaranth> PriceChild: I have no opinion either way
<Amaranth> Let it me, get rid of it, whatever
<Amaranth> s/me/be/
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you got mine in there but im sure i can think of more if i try hard enough
<gnomefreak> btw ubuntulog is still around so why would we need to replace it? i thought the point of it was to replace ubuntulog cause it was gone
<gnomefreak> i did like thte interface to IRSeek logs
<PriceChild> i think the main decision in allowing irseek in my mind is... "yeah it doesn't add much, but it doesn't hinder us and it seems petty to stop"
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: probably because most people weren't there, and it suited the -uk guys not to say stuff like that, to shake more dirt on us.
<Amaranth> I didn't even know about the meeting :/
<Amaranth> That was, what, 14 hours ago?
<Hobbsee> was at 7am local time.  it's 1am nwo.
<Hobbsee> so, 18, iirc
<Amaranth> So I was around
<gnomefreak> the 7 years bothers me asa to why so long but its petty at this time since they had already stated they wont change that 
<Hobbsee> i spoke to ariel more about that, with christel.  They were talking about changing it to 2-3 years.
<gnomefreak> well atleast from the reply to emmas email
<Hobbsee> Of course, I didn't bother to tell emma to that, because i didn't want to start a few hours worth of query.
<Hobbsee> and of course, anywhere new that she is, where i turn up, she then starts defaming me
<Hobbsee> so i figured she could just live in ignorance.
<stdin> honestly, I don't get the opposition. there most likely are unknown log-bots in #ubuntu anyway so what's so bad about letting the one we *do* know about log?
<gnomefreak> after the way she went at you in -party when i got home i didnt expect you to say much of anything to her
<Hobbsee> stdin: because it's israeli.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i don't remeber the -party stuff, for some reason.
<bazhang> military
<Myrtti> yeah, put on your tin foil hats
<Hobbsee> i remember her being annoyed at her getting banned for telling us how to do our jobs, and expressing her distaste at the other guy not being banned before she was.
<gnomefreak> my problem is because only bots ran by staff/ops in official channels the bots were official and no other bots now we are letting a non official bot in others will want to bring thier bots in
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: there are still requirements on whether they can talk.
<Hobbsee> or set modes, etc.
<Hobbsee> ie, only some of the official bots can talk, adn no others
<Hobbsee> bots which are properly lobotomized are of little consequence.
<gnomefreak> the IRCC will need to ammend the guidelines to state that
<Hobbsee> i thought they did somewaht, but it would be nice if they did, yes.
 * gnomefreak not really for or against it but i am trying to catch up on it since this all happened on my leave
<Hobbsee> there's certianly an on join message now
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> stdin: the main problems are that it's israeli, and may end up using the logs for profit, as it's a side project done by a company.
<gnomefreak> IRSeek has used questionable methods in the past to log channels without permission
<gnomefreak> that kind of bothers me without knowing what they did
<Pici> I'm curious to hear why emma is now okay with Irseek
<stdin> most clients log by default, so anyone could do whatever they wanted with the logs they have of just being in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Pici: due to the email between her and ariel
<Hobbsee> Pici: because it doesn't log forever.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it wasn't an email.
<gnomefreak> oh i thought it was
<Hobbsee> Pici: the fact that it can still use logs for profit, etc, emma has either forgotten about, or appears not to care about.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nah, was in #irseek-victims - i was lurking in those channels for a while
<gnomefreak> oh he stated he didnt get to her email but they talked on irc (i dont have link anymore)
<Hobbsee> was interesting, particularly as i had questions of my own to ask.
<gnomefreak> how does ariel fit into IRC or ubuntu other than logging?
<stdin> Hobbsee: in what way could a company (any company, not just IRSeek specifically) use the logs for profit?
<gnomefreak> i might be misspelling his/her name sorry if i am
<Pici> stdin: datamining perhaps?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ariel == cohead of irseek
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i always get it confused too
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (kami)
<gnomefreak> so he has no ties to irc or ubuntu other than to log channels?
<Hobbsee> stdin: unsure.  i'm sure that there's probably some way, if you could sift through and find useful information in it, for  any given problem.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he has an interest in logging irc to produce informatoin in a searchable way, and to let people tap into that resource, pretty much
<stdin> they could do the same with the logs kept by ubuntulog 
<Hobbsee> stdin: oh, of course.  but it's a 'slimey israeli company' and therefore shoudl not be encouraged.  So the argument goes.
<gnomefreak> well thats kind of what i mean why change what works? what do we (community) get out of IRSeek seeing as they are getting maybe getting something out of it
<Hobbsee> stdin: the argument never did make sense, although emma's essay covers some of the finer points
<stdin> I think sabdfl made it clear that the discussion should not include the origin of the company
<Hobbsee> sure he did.
<stdin> so, their argument on that is mute
<gnomefreak> the company being based out of anywhere should never be the issue
<Pici> Indeed.
<Hobbsee> i'm going on their old information that they used to give in here, and in emmaland.
<Hobbsee> I presume it hasn't changed
<gnomefreak> its kind of against the ubuntu definition
<stdin> Hobbsee: I think that's probably the basis of some peoples objection (IMO)
<Hobbsee> interestingly, she's deleted her old blogposts.
<Hobbsee> stdin: which, that it's israeli?
<stdin> yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<Hobbsee> likely.
<gnomefreak> someone at meeting made a comment about that (dont remmeber) but not important who
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: many did, iirc.
<stdin> from what I have seen, for some that seems to be the predominantly cited reason
<bazhang> hmm /cs m is not mute but who is
<gnomefreak> are we willing to do this with other companies that decide he did it i want to do it too
<gnomefreak> bazhang: lol
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: assuming the bots are silent, then, yes, i would assume so
<bazhang> sorry to interrupt :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: as stdin rightly pointed out, if they want to copy the logs off of irclogs.ubuntu.com, then we really can't stop them from doing that either.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: welcome to any time 
<bazhang> gnomefreak, :)
<gnomefreak> i agree
<gnomefreak> bazhang: mine is /at for mute :)
<bazhang> :)
<gnomefreak> well 10 minutes i think or 155
<gnomefreak> 15 minutes
<Hobbsee> stdin: i *presume* that when they do the IRseek wiki page, they'll find actual reasons why it shouldn't be there, and why they don't like it, apart from it's country of origin.
<gnomefreak> i guess it wouldnt really matter from the stand point of google since people get our email addresses from chat anyway
<stdin> Hobbsee: well, I hope so
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt get that far if they are gonna have 2nd thoughts
<Hobbsee> stdin: well, because otherwise mark and the CC would be likely to tell them to go fishing, if htey can't manage to write an objective thing on why something is bad.
<Hobbsee> particularly if they happen to make a slur against...say....africans.
<Hobbsee> in the process
<gnomefreak> out of the 4 points in the lets do IRSeek 1 of them is no guessing or hoping
<stdin> I have no doubt of that
<Hobbsee> stdin: if they prove, in their writing, that they cannot be objective, then i'd expect them to lose all their credibility with the CC.
<Hobbsee> on any given issue
<bazhang> IRSeek is like Tivo :)
 * gnomefreak wants tivo i dont care too much about IRSeek
<gnomefreak> ;)
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> Are our irclogs published under a paricular license?
<Hobbsee> Pici: 'public domain' afaik.
<gnomefreak> but the more i look at this wiki im even rethinking my on the fence part
<Hobbsee> Pici: there's no real way to enforce it, so....
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh?
<gnomefreak> the first part "For IRSeek logging" half of them is "they claim" or "as far as we are aware" those are not knowns
<gnomefreak> they are kind of " we really dont know enough about this"
<Amaranth> http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/gdu-luks-easy.png <--look it's OS X
<gnomefreak> and the practices in the past with them
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, 1 certainly seems to be true, for what i've tried
<gnomefreak> it kind of makes me wonder if we really know enough about this and maybe we need to find hard questions for them
<Hobbsee> although it's very hard to search it, just given the amount of data
<gnomefreak> thier interface is nice in certain ways
<gnomefreak> you click on Ubuntu and all i saw was #ubuntu logs im sure it was in otehr channels no?
<jrib> what's the difference if irseek logs the channel or just uses the logs ubuntu makes?
<Hobbsee> i also think that these guys are relative pioneers, so aren't going to have the years of research as to whether people find it useful.
<gnomefreak> jrib: not much of anything
<Hobbsee> jrib: zomg, there's an israeli thing in the room!
<stdin> Hobbsee: you can search the entire logs with google already
<Hobbsee> jrib: apart from that, nothing at all.  maybe a different timezone.
<Hobbsee> stdin: likely, yes
<gnomefreak> personally i think our interface is easier to navigate through "its simple"
<stdin> google has a site filter feature, you can tell it to search only one site, so you just tell it to only search ircligs.u.c
<Hobbsee>  gnomefreak there are certainly obstacles to overcome to make irc logs useful, to search through.
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's still a heck of a lot of content.
<Hobbsee> stdin: i presume that irseek is getting better at determining useful content, somehow.
<stdin> they probably are
<jrib> pairing questions with answers and cataloging this info would actually help users
<nalioth> gnomefreak: bottom line: google has all our logs in its DB, the irclogs.ubuntu.com site is publically scrapable, so there is really 0 that we can do one way or the other
 * stdin happens to agree with nalioth there
<Hobbsee> +1 nalioth 
<nalioth> gnomefreak: irseek originally sent its log bots in under anonymous nick!ident and tor
<bazhang> they should make the logs into an audiobook
<jrib> what's the policy though?  "anyone can log #ubuntu" or "anyone that irc ops approve can log #ubuntu"?
<Hobbsee> jrib: try stoping joerandom logging ubuntu.  his client does it by default
<gnomefreak> agreed im more so questioning the company and if they are still using "questionable methods" than us acking that might change how people percieve us
<nalioth> jrib: the only folks "authorized" for public logging are ubuntulog and irseek
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they say they aren't.
<jrib> Hobbsee: I understand that
<gnomefreak> i say i dont drinks either
<gnomefreak> but i had one today
<Hobbsee> jrib: as to logs that are regarded as official....that'd be ubuntulog and irseek.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: they got klined within hours of their arrival back then
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ah ok
<nalioth> gnomefreak: this is all on the freenode blog    blog.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> didnt know there was one :(
<gnomefreak> thanks ill be back in a bit im gonna read this and maybe eat something
 * mneptok yawns
<Daviey> 13:12 <+elkbuntu> Daviey, asking once was fine, asking repeatedly was rude, <-- A member of the CC said i should re-raise the issue in pm
<mneptok> Daviey: what issue?
<Daviey> mneptok: The issue elkbuntu accused me of being rude by raising.. I really don't want to get into this again.
<mneptok> Daviey: alright, you should raise it with her, then. if i'm still curious later, i'll find it in logs.
 * mneptok runs to the commute routine
 * ompaul pokes mneptok in the commute
<ompaul> ;-)
<bascule> just alittle piece of fedback re lastnights meeting of the CC
<bascule> < mdke> issues will always arise in any area of the community, the key is to deal with them in a mature and conciliatory way to ensure that they do not become polarised
<bascule> using words like stalking and vendetta do not help any situations at all
 * PriceChild wonders why irssi detected that as a netsplit join
<bascule> witch hunt is worse
<bascule> my join?
<bascule> no idea
<bascule> please don't fuel things that are already very difficult for all concerned by posying such things where they can be easily read
<bascule> posting*
 * PriceChild PMs
<mneptok> if this keeps up, there are going to be a lot of back-channel ... channels ... set up.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<nalioth> you mean like #ubuntu-back-channel?
<nalioth> ooops
<PriceChild> secret is out!
<Amaranth> aww, i wanted to join the secret cabal
<Amaranth> yes, i know that is redundant :P
<nealmcb> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Amaranth> ?
<nealmcb> ubottu coc is <reply> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu community members to adhere, can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nealmcb> I'm just thinking that the coc doesn't apply itself to users, but to community members
<nealmcb> probably some problems with the GPL among other things :-O
<nealmcb> and inserting some commas
<stdin> see the word "ask" in the previous definition
<nealmcb> stdin: I'm a big fan of the coc, but just think it will be best to use it as it is written.  i.e. who is doing the asking?  ubuntu-ops?  ubottu?  If the coc itself were to ask that it would make more sense.  But users aren't asked to do anything in it
<nealmcb> or "ask all users of ubuntu-related irc channels" perhaps?
<mneptok> nealmcb: the CoC is not confined to IRC
<nealmcb> sure - I'm just thinking of how the factoid will be used.  the coc speaks for itself
<mneptok> nealmcb: anyone participating anywhere within the Ubuntu community of users and members is asked to abide by the CoC.
<stdin> signing it is just confirming that you will
<bascule> is it fair to place and end user lifestyle agreement on an operating system?
<mneptok> bascule: there is no compulsory agreement, so yes.
<PriceChild> I think the factoid is referring to people's conduct whilst participating in the ubuntu community... these channels.
<mneptok> bascule: it's perfectly fair to ask you to exhibit certain behavior when interacting with the community. you may choose not to. there may or may not be consequences to that based on the reaction of the community, members, and leaders.
<bascule> as in all walks of life, actions have consequnces
<nealmcb> I noticed this while seeing how it was used recently in #ubuntu-server to refer to a guy mouthing off over the last few days.  I really don't want to have to have this argument with someone who is already hot and belligerant, so having the factoid clarify that it is irc ops asking irc users would help.  Actually, more than "asking" in this case, no?
<PriceChild> "to which we ask all channel participants to adhere"?
 * nealmcb nods
<nealmcb> expect?
<nealmcb> or perhaps a reference to the coc text and to the ircguidelines would be better
<PriceChild> guidelines are in a seperate factoid, which also references the coc
<nealmcb> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Hey there Jackult[AFK], how can I help?
<nealmcb> PriceChild: the language in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat is  "When participating in Ubuntu IRC channels, please abide by the  Code of Conduct."   That sounds better to me for the factoid.  I would think that help page should also link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> Lots of nicks I don't recognize
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: in here?
<PriceChild> nealmcb: i have added the ircguidelines link to the help. page
<nealmcb> PriceChild: Thanks!
<Myrtti> Yup
<ompaul> what is that -back-channel?
<PriceChild> nealmcb: will see if there is any other thoughts on the coc factoid, will change it soon if not
 * PriceChild resists sarcy answers
<ompaul> ahh
 * ompaul makes a guess
 * jussi01 tries to resist...
<PriceChild> Oh wait no I won't... jussi01 could I have editors access please?
<Myrtti> Back to a pint -->
<jussi01> PriceChild: do @login
<gnomefreak> ompaul: were you at meeting yesterday?
<PriceChild> @login
<ubottu> PriceChild: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> may i pm you?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you may, and john you know you don't have to ask ;-) alright buddy!
 * ompaul puts on his best dublin accent
<ompaul> alrightbudzo?
<gnomefreak> yep :)
 * ompaul restores normal service
<nealmcb> PriceChild: much appreciated.
<PriceChild> bascule: I think it has been hilighted lately how we should be much more careful of the contents of this quite public channel. I feel the CC expressed that well.
<bascule> yeah it did, my concern was more to do with the overall attitude that some comments suggest are being harboured
<bascule> I am well aware that people are imperfect, and that times are often stressful in main chans
<bascule> but things said here are known in wider circles, and some of them are easily jumped on to further resentment and ill feeling
<PriceChild> Lost you there, 'some comments suggest'... comments since the meeting?
<bascule> there were things said by Hobsee earlier today that I felt were further polarising difficulties
<PriceChild> ok
<bascule> mainly in the semantic content of the words being used
<bascule> I am aware of the situation, and can try my best to see both sides, but I felt such things need to be discussed with different emotional tones
<elkbuntu> bascule, pray tell, how does one describe in one or two words the act of what the definition of stalking is, without mentioning stalking?
<Seeker`> malicious following
<bascule> yes that is a fair 2 words
<bascule> but what would constitute stalking, as you have used that word
<bascule> and it is the use of that and other terms that I am reacting too
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, how is 'malicious following' any less polarising than 'stalking'?
<PriceChild> I think there's a slight difference... stalking doesn't need to be malicious in intent?
<Seeker`> I dont know, I just answered the question
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i agree there
<PriceChild> I think this is a little petty.
<bascule> well to me it does, I mean stalking is a designated crime in many countries
<Nafallo> ehrm. someone stalked someone now?
<elkbuntu> bascule, then please give me an alternative accurate non-accusive descriptor to use to describe the act, which will make you happy
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, a few occurances, yes
<bascule> this isn't about making me happpy
<bascule> this is about trying to prevent ab already diffcult situation from becoming worse
<elkbuntu> bascule, then if you cannot offer a sensible alternative, do not complain about the descriptors being used.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I don't think that's fair.
<bascule> it isn't
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, how is it not fair. how am i supposed to say that someone is being ...... without saying ......
<elkbuntu> i think the expectation to not use a perfectly valid word is unfair
<mneptok> bascule: let's be fair. i'm sure a lot of things have been said about ops and policies in means and tones that are non-CoC. however, these happen in non-logged channels and private messages.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I think it is unfair to ask someone not to complain if they don't have a solution. That's why we have a team and council, to solve these problems and help make things run smoothly.
<bascule> the expectation placed on leaders is higher
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i think it's quite fair to expect constructive criticism rather than dismissive criticism
<mneptok> bascule: no one here has ever complained about the "tone" used in ##ubuntu-uncensored, ##club-ubuntu, or any other such channels. if these channels are logged, we don't go looking.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i offer alternatives when i reprimand people for using the g or n words.
<Myrtti> I feel like a curse word might just soon slip out of my keyboard
<Myrtti> this is plain silly
<mneptok> bascule: i can almost guarantee that the outcome here will be ops using private, secret channels to say these same things.
<gnomefreak> the word stalker is not an insult nor against CoC why should it be part od censorship? this is just a question nothing more
<bascule> mneptok: and this is what I fear
<mneptok> bascule: is this what's you want?
<Myrtti> FCOL
<bascule> of course not
<LjL> bascule: and this is what you ("you" generically, you know who you are) have been looking for.
<mneptok> bascule: so then i suggest removing the micrscope from -ops
<Pici> mneptok: +1
<bascule> I am here giving feedback on how things are affecting people
<Pici> er, Myrtti +1 too
<bascule> things said
<LjL> bascule, no
<LjL> i appreciate your feedback but
<bascule> I am
<LjL> there is a fine point here
<bascule> ok
<LjL> things can be said that "affect people".
 * gnomefreak thinks censoring what ops say or type is gonna lead to itchy trigger fingers in the long run because the stress will build up
<LjL> things can be said that "affect trolls".
<bascule> I am not trolling, in any way shape or form
<LjL> just as mneptok can almost guarantee that a private channel will end up existing,
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, or, a lack of willingness to act at all for anything. have fun with GNAA
<PriceChild> If someone says stalking, they mean stalking. Not really two ways about it and different wording doesn't help. If they shouldn't be accusing of that in the first place.. that's a different issue.
<LjL> i can almost guarantee that a good troll will always find a way to claim we're saying things we shouldn't be saying here
<LjL> bascule, it's not you that i'm talking about.
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: true
<LjL> bascule, so the question is
<Pici> Also, this channel is for discussion, not for taking one line out of context.
<LjL> should we refrain from saying *anything* that *some people* (the ones which i subjectively tend to call trolls) might get upsettely about
<gnomefreak> IMHO if you censor what ops say example we cant say the word shit than we will hold EVERYONE to that standard at some point due to fairness im not at all saying this will happen this is what i perseve is going to happen
<LjL> or should we rather use this channel as this channel was intended, a place for ops to exchange opinions in a semi-informal way?
<elkbuntu> LjL, the requirement to wear a tie and carry a namebadge to the computer is at the next CC ;)
<gnomefreak> semi-formal == oh that guy is a real <insert your opinion here>?
<bascule> I perhaps ned to make this clearer, what I am really getting at here is the following: a situation between some -ops and a user has escalated to the point of it using over an hour off CC meeting time, this was difficult enough
<LjL> gnomefreak: semi-INformal
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> oops
<LjL> bascule, i know what you're saying, and while i sound confrontational here, i'm not really being - this time.
<bascule> to compound that situation with stalking and withch hunc accusations is bad news
<Pici> Oh. /me puts the cumberbun away
<LjL> but see
<LjL> can i give an example?
<elkbuntu> bascule, it's not something we wanted, but that user has taken way more than an hour individually of all of our individual time. if i calculated my PM logs with this user, it would add up to an extraordinary number
<LjL> elkbuntu: that's true
<LjL> that *does* mean we didn't handle the situation very well, however
<bascule> and I am trying to help stop it from getting worse
<LjL> i'm not saying that i know what the good way to deal with it was
<LjL> bascule, one example
<elkbuntu> LjL, not entirely, she chose to make it difficult, she practically admitted that to the CC
<LjL> i'll pretend this is just a random example
<LjL> it's not random, but what the heck, those who know, know
<elkbuntu> she intentionally disregarded what most of us said, so she didnt have to take the requests on board
<LjL> someone in this channel says that someone else is "homophobic"
<gnomefreak> bascule: what was your answer to how to not let it get worse (imight have been having a smoke at the time)
<LjL> the one being called homophobic gets pretty upset about it
<LjL> he explains that he dislikes homosexual behavior, and speaks against it
<LjL> but that doesn't give us the right to label him homophobic
<LjL> (mind, that wasn't in his presence)
<LjL> so
<LjL> this is the kind of thing that i find UTTER NONSENSE
<LjL> if we are expected to refrain from saying such things
<bascule> gnomefreak: people need to stop posting inflammtory descriptions of others actions, such as witch hunting and stalking
<LjL> just because people like that get upset
<LjL> well, i'm not in
<elkbuntu> LjL, it's random enough that there's a parallel incident where s/homophobic/racist/ and s/homosexual behaviour/someone being a certain race/
<LjL> elkbuntu: well, it's random enough that there's the exact incident i'm describing, too
<PriceChild> bascule: what if they are stalking?
<elkbuntu> LjL, yes
<bascule> PriceChild: surely this is a k-line offence?
<bascule> this/that
<Pici> Unlike the rest of the Ubuntu channels, the job of the operators is to talk about people, not packages.  These are people's OPINIONS that we are talking about here.  I'm not sure what us as ops can do if we can't voice our opinions here.
<bascule> I am not saying opinions shouldn't be voiced
<gnomefreak> bascule: i didnt see anyone doing that but something people dont understand every user is held to the same standard that we are in the sense of language and actions now ops have more rules we have to follow. I saw you talking to someone about using the word stalker now if we cant use this does that make it right for us to kick or ban a user that uses it?
<PriceChild> bascule: how can we voice the opinion if we can't say that then?
<LjL> so bascule, my point here is, i understand your concerns, but gagging ourselves in order to avoid saying anything that loonies might get pissed off about is not on my agenda. which DOES NOT mean that perhaps we shouldn't have refrained from saying *certain* things, however, i want it to be very clear that we can't, and won't, watch every single word we say
<bascule> I am not trying to silence people
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, basically we're not allowed opinions
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, and the *users* complain about censorship...
<LjL> bascule, k-line offence?
<stdin> we can say we have an opinion, but we can't actually say the opinion we have
<LjL> those exist still?
<bascule> LjL: stalking
<LjL> bascule: sarcasm
<bascule> sorry
<jussi01> elkbuntu: if we are not allowed opinions, lets program ubottu to do our job and all go home!
<Seeker`> Someone needs to implement Sarcasm-Over-Ip
<bascule> who said you weren't allowed opinions
 * gnomefreak is home can i go to the islands instead?
<LjL> bascule, nobody
<stdin> seems people want a bunch of robots to do the job anyway
<mc44> Sarcasm isn't allowed, also.
<Pici> /nick floodbot25
<elkbuntu> i'm off to be a robot at work. bye.
<LjL> bascule: but what i'm saying is that *any* opinion that's not about the weather is going to be interpreted as an "unacceptable" attack by some
<bascule> there has been a larger reaction to this than I expected I have to say
<PriceChild> bascule: the k-line is always the last resort.
<bascule> LjL: would it really? I mean if it is then this is a sad situation
<LjL> bascule, well, what do you think of the example i gave?
<gnomefreak> do we have the Talk wiki up yet?
<Pici> The weather is offtopic for this channel, please take the discussion elsewhere.
<bascule> PriceChild: I know and appreciate that, but would actuall cyber stalking cause K-line?
<LjL> bascule: that's an opinion that's been confirmed factually correct by the person opinionated about, too...
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: for irseek?
<PriceChild> bascule: as a last resort... there are other options first
<gnomefreak> no for ops vs users
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: pardon?
<bascule> LjL: was that entirely in-house and not a user?
<LjL> bascule: sorry?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: wasnt emma and us supposed to make a talk page about the actions of ops from the meeting or on how we can improve?
<Pici> I think that sabdfl may have been confusing my comment about sarcasm with the 'death threat-like' comment that was made here.
<bascule> the example you gave of homophobia, was it an op or a user
<bascule> LjL: ^
<LjL> bascule: the person being called homophobic was a user, the person making the statement was an op (sort of)
<bascule> OK, and the user was OK with this or not?
<stdin> I can't imagine they would be fine with it, true or not
<LjL> bascule: no he wasn't. he claimed that, while he dislikes homosexual behavior and speaks out against it, people have not the right to call him homophobic.
<Pici> bascule: No, they were not, but the user was not present in the channel when the comment was madew.
<LjL> bascule: except in my book that's the very definition of the word
<Pici> -w
<gnomefreak> bascule: users will never be happy with actions of ops because if they get out of line most cant agree that they were out of line but that is always gonna be there
<bascule> LjL: I see what you are saying
<LjL> bascule: and as Pici says, it wasn't directed to them, it wasn't like "you homophobic bastard" - they weren't here at all, and it was an exchange of opinions with someone else.
<bascule> unfortunately for you lot, you are going to be held to higher standards than others, I am sorry about that, but it is the way it is
<LjL> bascule, but the problem is, if the "higher standards" are so high that we cannot express honest opinions about people when asked...
<gnomefreak> bascule: make a rule for one person everyone than needs to abide by it
<LjL> then we're gagged.
 * gnomefreak goes to look for dinner
<Pici> gnomefreak: good hunting
<ompaul> and persons expressing hatred of other persons or parts of society need to be aware that such behaviour is not sanctioned
<bascule> i would hope not
<stdin> if my opinion is someone is trolling, and I remove them from the channel based on that, am I not living up to these "higher standards" because I express my opinion by removing them?
<LjL> bascule, at the end of the day
<bascule> stdin: no you remove them for the good of the channel, not the good of yourself
<LjL> if someone comes here - say, an op of an international channel
<stdin> bascule: same difference if I'm in the channel
<bascule> no
<LjL> and asks me "i'd like your plain opinion about person x, because i'm dealing with them and i'd like to know"
<LjL> if i think person x is an idiot
<LjL> i'll say that i think that person x is an idiot
<LjL> because that's what i call honest feedback
<Pici> There are sligh differences between what ops will *action* for, but most of it is based on pre-defined rules, not opinions.
<bascule> Pici: is the way I se it too
<Pici> Although most of our opinions coincide with the rules/guidelines.
<LjL> unsurprisingly.
<bascule> LjL: well it is honest, but be prepared for backlashes
<bascule> that is not a threat ^
<Myrtti> you know what folks? I'm too piss drunk and too frustrated
<ompaul> it reads like one
<mneptok> bascule: if Emma had followed the spirit of the CoC and listened to and followed the prescribed actions of the leaders of the volunteer community, we would not be here today.
<stdin> bascule: it kind of is (not from you, but in general)
<bascule> I am sorry Myrtti, I was honestly just trying to diffuse something
<LjL> ompaul, it doesn't read like one, he's simply stating what he fears happens.
<mneptok> bascule: the first step over the edge of CoC conduct was hers, and she admitted it to Mark yesterday.
<LjL> and he's probably even too right.
<Myrtti> if you all could only get past this, pardon moi, SHIT and do something productive that would actually BENEFIT us instead of wallowing in the past too much
<stdin> saying "only speak when you have considered the possible repercussions of anything you say"
<LjL> which means that, since i'm unlikely to stop expressing opinions like that, mneptok prophecy comes true.
<Pici> Myrtti: I'm impressed at your typing for a drunk ;)
<mneptok> bascule: i suggest you spend your time dealing with the actions of the person that first pushed the relationship over that edge.
 * LjL proposes everyone in this channel drinks
<LjL> actually
<Myrtti> Pici: just about to get my fingers greasy and popping open a crowmoore
 * jussi01 thanks LjL
<ompaul> LjL, gimewater
<LjL> what about "you may only speak in this channel if you're drunk"
<LjL> ompaul: no, we need an !ontopic-drinks factoid, and water isn't in it
<bascule> :)
 * jussi01 goes to change the /topic...
<bascule> ompaul: It really was not a threat, LjL intrpreted it correctly
<mneptok> bascule: this does not condone blatant ad hominem attack. but c'mon, we have been more than patient. and inifinite patience is not a requirement to be a chanop.
<ompaul> we reserve the right to remove sober peolplesz 
<ompaul> hmm
<bascule> it's not, I know and I have never asked for it
<ompaul> na I don't think that works
<bascule> mneptok: ^^
<Myrtti> /me gives ompaul the other crowmoore in the fridge
<mneptok> bascule: but you have.
<bascule> well, have I?
<mneptok> bascule: you want to sanction our speech on our personal opinions and frustrations.
<bascule> for the greater good mneptok 
<bascule> as best as I can see it
<LjL> bascule, that's where i disagree
<bascule> ok
<mneptok> bascule: i'm sure most totalitarian regimes begin with similar high-minded ideas
<LjL> bascule: given the current situation, it's easy for you to think things would go smoother if we "shut up"
<LjL> but
<LjL> in the long term
<bascule> not shut up!
<LjL> bascule: i used quotes, come on, you know what i mean
<bascule> no, I am not trying to silence anybody
<stdin> if we can't express ourselfs, then we may as well shut up
<bascule> OK, sorry
<LjL> bascule: "speech on our personal opinions and frustrations"
<LjL> take this away
<ompaul> in which case how do we interact
<LjL> and things may go smoother in the short-middle term
<LjL> i'm sure they would
<LjL> but in the long term, what would we become?
<LjL> a bunch of people who actually do act like robots
<mneptok> bascule: here's a question. instead of changing the nature and tone of this longstanding channel, why don't people that don't like the content of logfiles *just stop reading them*?
<ompaul> but build up a pile of trouble - if there is no plain speaking about issues
<LjL> we're asked for an opinion, being trusted as channel ops
<stdin> mneptok: a question I've asked many, many times
<LjL> and we reply with some useless babble
<stdin> people actively seek out these things, then complain
<bascule> automatons, not a good prospect
<mneptok> bascule: i really think you need to stop chatting, go take a long, long look at the chessboard, and rethink your endgame.
<mneptok> one man's opinion
<LjL> bascule: right. so if we're to preserve a human-looking face, and i think it would ultimately benefit the community if we do, then i think we NEED to sometimes "speak on our personal opinions and frustrations", even if that causes "backlash" from some people
<ompaul> mneptok, ehh is it available under the gpl? I would not mind using it
<LjL> (who don't have any better way to spend time than checking our logs, yes)
<bascule> mneptok: the analogy is unclear to me
<ompaul> bascule, you are suggesting that ops have no conversational rights in public 
<mneptok> bascule: "you are pushing things in a direction that does not lead anywhere you want to be."
<bascule> I am?
<ompaul> this leads to them being automatons 
<stdin> we can't speak our minds, so yes
<ompaul> this means that they will act in silence
<ompaul> and then where will you be
<bascule> carrying on I guess
<ompaul> - this is not going to be the endgame unless we play it your way -
<mneptok> bascule: i'm starting the secret ops channel where we can say whatever we want now. nothing will be logged. no one can join. it's a secret club without transparency. but at least we can speak our minds.
<ompaul> and we are not going to be silent
<bascule> I am not trying to get my own way
<mneptok> bascule: sound good?
<ompaul> bascule, mark used a phrase last night - now think about this
<ompaul> "leadership in a fish bowl" -- I hope I got it right
<bascule> mneptok: no, but I really hope that doesn't seem like the best idea
<bascule> ompaul: yes I heard it
<mneptok> bascule: it's what will happen if you keep pushing for superhuman emotional responses from ops.
<LjL> ompaul: do i get the water plants and other furniture?
<ompaul> well think about what you are saying - silence no consultation about issues - no consultation about opinion
<ompaul> LjL, ;-)
<ompaul> no casual I am off to work now - have a nice day
<bascule> ompaul: when did I say that? I didn;t
<ompaul> that is the end implication of your thinking - from what I see
<ompaul> bascule, and you have not done anything to make me think otherwise
<LjL> bascule, you're "merely" saying we should tone very much down on the ways we say thing
<LjL> but we might as well use morse code
<Pici> hawaiian shirt day?
<LjL> if we're to use newspeak for everything we say
<mneptok> --. --- --- -..   .. -.. . .- 
<bascule> I was asking for more carefulness in what was said, and the impact it may have
<LjL> just in order to avoid using words like "staking"
 * Pici steaks LjL 
<ompaul> Pici, I always knew he was a vampire ;-)
<Pici> LjL: Try garlic next time
<LjL> mneptok: .-- . .-.. .-..  -.-- . ...    ..   -.- .. -. -..   --- ..-.   .- --. .-. . .
<bascule> perhaps my expectations have been to high
<bascule> perhaps many peoples are
<ompaul> bascule, we are as entitled as anyone else on the network to have opinions, we are as entitled to express them
<mneptok> LjL: lets get it on an agenda
<ompaul> we do keep in mind the CoC
<mneptok> -. . -..- -   .. .-. -.-.   -.-. --- ..- -. -.-. .. .-..   -- . . - .. -. --. 
<LjL> mneptok: i'm almost forgetting it too so it would make for some practice
 * bascule needs a bot to decipher that
<Seeker`> If someone does something to annoy you IRL, you talk to your friends and say "that person is a ....", it helps vent frustration etc. - It may give the wrong impression if ops do it in a public channel, but they still need to do it
<mneptok> bascule: welcome to the brave new world you helped to forge
<bascule> troll!! :)
<LjL> mneptok: .-- --- ..- .-..   -.-. ..- -   -.. --- .-- -.   .-   .-.. --- -   --- -.   --- -. - ... .. -.. . .-. ...    -.-. .... .. .-. .--. .. -. --.   .. -.   - --- ---
<mneptok> bascule: trust me, now that i know LjL knows Morse code, i'll be using it to discuss any thorny issues.
<stdin> - · ·  · ·  - · ·  - ·  · - - - - ·  -      · · -  - ·  - · ·  ·  · - ·  · · ·  -  · -  - ·  - · ·      -  · · · ·  · -  -
<LjL> mneptok: ... .... --- ..- .-.. -..   ... ..- --. --. . ... -   - ---   CC - --- ---
<bascule> well thanks for your time people, and for helping me realise you are more human than I actually thought
<Myrtti> I just had the best pizza ever
<mneptok> -. ---   -.- .. -.. -.. .. -. --.   .. -   .... .- ...   -- ..- .-.. - .. .--. .-.. .   -... . -. . ..-. .. - ... 
<Nafallo> ehrm
<ompaul> bascule, ehh we were what --- automatons? ;-) we are people we have beliefs ideas ideals 
<Pici> The Ops were created by humans, there are many copies, and they have a plan.
<ompaul> we will continue to have them - we frame them 
<Nafallo> encryption is actually a fair bit to far I would say.
<bascule> I know and knew that, I am just more aware of it than I was if that makes sense
<Myrtti> rot13
<bascule> re my own comment about perhaps having overly high expectations
<Pici> rot26
<mneptok> gung'f n tbbq vqrn, gbb  
<LjL> Nafallo: well, finnish might do
<bascule> finnish morse code
<Myrtti> nå men nej
<mneptok> LjL: Finnish is just ROT13 Hungarian, plus all the vowels missing from Serbian
<Myrtti> kanske bara svenska?
<LjL> Myrtti: svenska är inte så oförstårbar som finnska olyckligen
 * Nafallo just thinks things are getting more and more silly at the moment.
<Myrtti> no puhutaan sitten suomea, sopii mulle
<Pici> There is no silliness in this channel.
<mneptok> Nafallo: discussions of issues surrounding this subset of users usually do after a time.
<Myrtti> kunhan ette käytä mitään ihme automaattisia käännössivustoja
<ompaul> Pici, and now for something completely different
<Myrtti> *röyh*
<Myrtti> namnam pitsaa
<Myrtti> ja KOLAA
<Pici> omnomonom
<Seeker`> 3Wi nøt trei a høliday in Sweden this yer?
<Nafallo> mneptok: then maybe the operators would like to convince me they are actually not as silly? doing encryption in various ways are not convincing...
<Seeker`> See the løveli lakes
<Seeker`>   The wonderful telephøne system
<Seeker`>   And mani interesting furry animals
<mneptok> Nafallo: why is it important to convince you of that, exactly?
<LjL> Nafallo: i don't think i want to convince you i'm not silly
<Myrtti> we're ALL BONKERS
<Myrtti> /me gives LjL a cookie
<LjL> jdong too
 * stdin fgbcf orvat fvyyl
<mneptok> Nafallo: i don't see "sense of humor" as being a disqualification for being a chanop
<Seeker`> Convincing you that people here aren't silly would be silly
<Seeker`> and a blatant lie
<Myrtti> THE CAKE IS A LIE!
<bascule> mneptok: I do  :P
<jussi01> ok, night all!
<Nafallo> mneptok: didn't say it was, but I do believe this team might want to start thinking about the message they send out :-). not anything personal about anyone and something I would tell any team doing this.
<mneptok> bascule: then you want EFnet
<Myrtti> jussi01: <3 nightey
<bascule> bye
<mneptok> Nafallo: you'll lose friends quickly, from my experience.
<stdin> avtug whffv01
<mneptok> Nafallo: take the humor out of a project and guess what? it's no fun any more.
<Pici> Nafallo: Just curious, are you an op somewhere? or just hanging out in here for kicks?
<LjL> -se
<Nafallo> LjL is to fast for me :-)
<Myrtti> Ok, I'm quitting this whole ubuntu junk, move over to spend my time with WoW and irc in quakenet.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: anything but wow!!!
<Nafallo> Pici: -se and actively involved in Ubuntu since pre-Warty :-)
<Pici> Myrtti: nooooooo
<Myrtti> Nafallo: du har knackkorvar för fingrarna
<Myrtti> WoW or LOTRO
<Pici> WoW is more of a timesink than this channel
<TheSheep> Myrtti: wackamole online
<mneptok> Pici: not for me. i'm trying to level up my gnome priestess in ##windows
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> aurgh my head
<Pici> I didnt think gnomes could be priests.
<mneptok> Pici: that statement violates the spirit of the CoC. please refrain.
<Myrtti> I want to play with the mouse fairy
<TheSheep> Pici: that's specieism!
<stdin> or priestism
<ompaul> (-؛ ɹǝısɐǝ sı sıɥʇ ǝsɹoɯ ʇnoqɐ ʇǝƃɹoɟ 'ʞoʇdǝuɯ
<stdin> depends how you look at it
<ompaul> hehee
<mneptok> ompaul: you need my morse script. ;)
<ompaul> how you look at it /me rofl
<LjL> Nafallo, thing is, this channel isn't really intended to "send out a message"... nor for that matter as a place to harvest logs to nitpick us with, which was the point
<PriceChild> stdin: :D
<mneptok> LjL+1
<bascule> LjL: does it really seem that that is what I did tonight?
<mneptok> the only message this channel sends out is "operators for official Ubuntu channels are available to users."
<ompaul> bascule, read the logs in 24 hours and then you choose
<LjL> bascule, you are getting this habit of thinking that everything i say is directed against you, now?
<bascule> well it seemed very much in context with the discussion
<LjL> bascule, it's what *we were discussing*, that doesn't mean it's what *you have done*
<bascule> OK
 * bascule feels considerably better than 2 hours ago
 * TheSheep tickles bascule 
<Nafallo> LjL: the channel is publically logged. if you don't want to send out a message I would suggest you refrain from doing that. from my perspective this is a role channel.
<LjL> Nafallo, yeah, perhaps we should stop logging it.
<ompaul> I wonder if John Von Newmann ever thought his "hard maths and logic" would ever turn into IRC 
<PriceChild> Its TheSheep!
<LjL> or as mneptok say, move to somewhere else for our internal discussion.
<bascule> Neumann*
<Nafallo> I'm not intending to start any fights btw. I'm trying to get a grip on the situation, cause it's really not good :-/
<Myrtti> mass lagged logs
<Myrtti> logs are available with 24h lag
<LjL> Nafallo, i've said it yesterday, i reiterate it now: the reason we decided to log this channel was for transparency, but not to get some self-inflicted pain in the arse regarding the world being looking at us
<LjL> i'm *really* starting to think it's not worth the hassle
<ompaul> Nafallo, leadership in a fish bowl - it was a great phrase - and perhaps speaks to the logging being dropped
<Nafallo> LjL: well. with the messages I saw pasted in the meeting log I really think you don't want public logging :-)
<stdin> Nafallo: many things can look bad when they are *completely out of context*
<tonyyarusso> Nah, I'm fine with a fish bowl.  Just stop worrying about people who want to jump in and go for a swim whenever the fish starts eating the wrong color rocks.  Fish bowls should be view only.
<Seeker`> Nafallo: Are you referring to logs pasted in to the meeting, or BunnyRevolutions webpage?
<Myrtti> what I think is really missing from this converation is that this emma thing is such a small part of the everyday work we ops do
<Pici> Seeker`: what webpage?
<mneptok> Nafallo: is the correct response to that to stop logging, or to tell certain users that are hell-bent on finding ammunition to take offense at to stop it?
<Nafallo> Seeker`: I only had a look at the meeting log today.
<Seeker`> Pici: He posted a link to a webpage with various out of context quotes from various ops
<bascule> Myrtti: I think so too
<Seeker`> Pici: Dont have the URL any more
<stdin> ^* massively edited log
<LjL> Myrtti: well... that's not strictly true for a few ops anymore
<mneptok> Nafallo: as a community member, i want transparency. and if that means telling a deliberate offense-seeker to stop seeking, so be it.,
<Myrtti> LjL: *shrug*
<stdin> the page was dumb, oh wait, that's an opinion and I can't say that in here, sorry
<Myrtti> the time in Myrtti-landia is... ermm...
<Myrtti> 2008-05-08 01:44:35
<PriceChild> bunny pulled the content of the page
<Nafallo> mneptok: I would agree with transparency, but that doesn't give anyone the rights to ask for bullets put into anyones head. if you don't agree with that, fine. it's just the way I feel about messages like that.
<Myrtti> I think it's about time for me to go nighteynight and sleep this starting hangover away, this convo is not worth the headache it's causing
<TheSheep> Myrtti: sweet dreams
<mneptok> Nafallo: when one person in a group says something disagreeable, you do not carve out the voicebox of every member of that group.
<LjL> well, the debate with bascule was kind of interesting, on the other hand going over the meeting etc is really something i've very uninterested in, so /me waves goodnight
<bascule> night LjL 
<bascule> thanks for the time and honesty
<Nafallo> mneptok: I did not. but you should know how things work. one message from an official of a group gets the message going if no action is taken.
<mneptok> Nafallo: what you are saying to me is, "you did not exhibit poor behavior or judgment, but we're censoring your speech anyway." uncool.
<mneptok> Nafallo: if you have a problem with an individual's speech, take it up with them. but this is not a channel-wide administrative issue.
<Nafallo> mneptok: not what I said. in that case you misunderstood me. so lets touch grounds on one thing... would you say a message like the one I refer to is suitable on a logged channel adhering to CoC in an official role in the project?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> next question.
<Nafallo> good. then I can't see why you defend the action?
<mneptok> Nafallo: where di di do that?
<mneptok> *did i
<mneptok> don;t bother scrolling, i didn't.
<Seeker`> Nafallo: what message are you referring to?
<mneptok> Nafallo: you are holding the entire group and its channel policies responsible for the words of a single user.
<Nafallo> mneptok: it's just that you seem to argue about it. not explicitely saying that you agree :-)
<mneptok> Nafallo: i argue about you wanting *me* to change *my* behavior because of something i *didn't do*.
<tonyyarusso> I would like to make a proposal.
<Nafallo> mneptok: you're putting words in my mouth that does not belong there. I'd rather say I hope the group and it's channel reacted right away to the single person in that role :-)
<tonyyarusso> Take all further discussion to the mailing list so that this channel can get back to work.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: Yes! of course I will marry you!
<tonyyarusso> lol
<mneptok> Nafallo: what evidence do you have that we haven't?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Are you a citizen of a country with socialized health care?
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: You mean the NHS?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: UK?  All righty then.
<TheSheep> aww
<nalioth> Seeker`: can we help you?
<Seeker`> nalioth: that better?
<bascule> i think I am finished here, thank you and good night
<nalioth> Seeker`: thank you, sir
<Seeker`> nalioth: not a problem :) Can I catch you at some point tomorrow to discuss mootbot?
<nalioth> Seeker`: no.
<nalioth> i am going out of town on the morrow
<Seeker`> when will you be back?
<nalioth> perhaps after this time tomorrow
<nalioth> maybe a couple hours later
<Seeker`> Its midnight here now
<Seeker`> well, almost
<nalioth> mneptok: you are an Agateophobe (or maybe the opposit)
<Seeker`> nalioth: Some point on saturday evening BST?
<nalioth> the fact that people object to be descibed is TOTAL and COMPLETE bullcrackers
<nalioth> Seeker`: YOU ARE HUMAN!
<nalioth> eeek! i've described him factually
<ompaul> nalioth, shame on you, have a peppermint tea
<mneptok> nalioth: a huhwhaphobe?
<Seeker`> nalioth: I really cant believe you just said that...I mean...how could you?!
 * mneptok googles
<nalioth> the example person admitted he hated gays.  the word for a person of his convictions is homophobe, not "bouncy furry eathter bunny"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-08
<mneptok> nalioth: no reason to fear what has already come to pass
<nalioth> that's like taking offense at someone being called bipedal (except for mneptok)
<ompaul> nalioth, I resemble that remark
<nalioth> ompaul: you have a very large epidermis
<nalioth> EEEEK! another fact!!!
<nalioth> Seeker` is mammalian (and is covered in follicles) 
<nalioth> EEEK
<nalioth> FOLLICLES! I say!
 * PriceChild grins
<Seeker`> :(
<nalioth> and you've all got phalanges that you need to keep to yourselves
<ompaul> and the bot is covered in factoids
<nalioth> Seeker`: i will be available after 0200  BST saturday morning
 * ompaul disappears 
<Seeker`> nalioth: what timezone are you in?
<nalioth> Seeker`: US Central time
<Seeker`> ah, that explains it :P
<Seeker`> I will have to see if I can catch you are a sensible time at some point then - by midnight my brain is usually fried
<nalioth> i am leaving at around 6am my time thursday morning to go and pick up a new truck
<nalioth> it will be a 350 mile round trip
<nalioth> it will not be 'there and back', as we'll have to inspect it, drive it, etc
<Seeker`> fun
<Seeker`> it is not incredibly urgent that mootbot is set up, so if I can find you at some point over the weekend or something, that would be fine for me
<nalioth> anyway, i dont' expect to be back until after 2000 friday night
<Seeker`> ok
<nalioth> i might be back sooner, but . . . 
<nalioth> er
<nalioth> 2000 thursday night
 * nalioth doesn't need 48 hours to drive 350 miles
 * Seeker` just did a ~200 mile round trip to see his family for ~24 hours
<PriceChild> Seeker`: wasn't worth it was it....? :P
<PriceChild> joking!!
 * PriceChild wonders how far away he is
<Seeker`> PriceChild: it was actually - got to see someone I haven't seen in 5 years
<PriceChild> funky :)
<Seeker`> yup
<Seeker`> got to spend the afternoon sitting on the patio chatting
<Seeker`> nalioth: like I said, if you'll be around at the weekend, i'll try and catch you then
<nalioth> i should be back to normal schedule friday and beyond
<Seeker`> 3cool
<Seeker`> nalioth: if you dont mind me asking - if you are picking up a new truck, how will you get whatever you drove to the destination in back home?
<nalioth> my brother is taking me out there
<Seeker`> ah, that makes more sense
<emma> Hello.
<nalioth> hello, emma.  What can we do for you today?
<emma> Hi nalioth - I would like to have all of the bans placed on me lifted. 
<mneptok> emma: personally, i'd like to see a period of you abiding by Mark's requests and contributing in constructive ways before that olive branch is extended.
<mneptok> emma: it is not constructive to spend time going through logs of other Freenode channels looking for things with shich to take offense.
<mneptok> *which
<mneptok> emma: that is, in fact, divisive, and only serves to spread ill-will and fracture the community.
<mneptok> these are my opinions
<tomaw> Could you clarify how a person can contribute in a constructive way whilst being banned?
<emma> I have had a long period already where I have done exactly that. I have quietly and cooperatively worked with Ubuntu leadership even while many antagonistic things were said about me the entire time. On several occasions I have taken it on the chin in order to serve the greater interest in creating peace.
<Pici> Perhaps a probationary period is warranted.
<mneptok> tomaw: they can actively discourage users from /join'ing channels merely to collect information.
<PriceChild> mneptok: could you reword that, I don't understand?
<mneptok> emma: you have not had a long period of not reviewing channel logs for things with which you might take offense.
<tomaw> Hmm
<mneptok> PriceChild: i'd like to see less drive-by behavior in this channel from ##ubuntu-uncensored users
<tomaw> You object to users reviewing your own published logs for things that may relate to them?
<mneptok> (e.g. BunnyRevolution)
<Pici> I'm tired of all this, maybe I'm just giving up: why not just unban in a few channels, keep an eye on it and then the rest.
<PriceChild> right
<mneptok> tomaw: no, i object to users /join'ing channels that clearly discourage non-official use for the mere purpose of ammunition gathering
<mneptok> it's petty
<Nafallo> mneptok: that is hardly emma's fault. now you are the one taking the piss on another user from a specific channel :-).
<tomaw> That's opinion
 * jdong agrees with Pici for what it's worth
<Nafallo> mneptok: same thing you asked me not to do when we misunderstood each other.
<emma> Pici -- Because that has already been what has effectively been done. And therefore I have already had a long "probationary period" with no trouble. 
<mneptok> Nafallo: not sanctioning and active discouragement are not the same thing in my mind
<gnomefreak> everything about it is opinion example it was emma's opinion op was too hard on her. ops opinion that emma was spamming (without a definiton of spamming)
<Nafallo> mneptok: what are you asking emma to do about users from the other channel then?
<tomaw> (fwiw I am comment a personal opinion, not as a member of freenode staff)
<emma> mneptok, let me clarify this with you -- Are you suggesting that my status should depend upon me speaking to other users about unrelated conduct that you do not approve of?
<gnomefreak> in #ubuntu yes in #ubuntu-offtopic i dont see hard unless you are insulting someone at the same time example dude lets go to #whereever because of the unfair ops (bad example but fits)
<mneptok> emma: i am saying that an antagonistic tone exists, and you apparently are doing little to mediate it.
<Seeker`> I think that mneptok believes that ##club-ubuntu has become something of a breeding ground for dislike of the ops, and that, as creator of the channel, you should do something to discourage the users there from what may be considered undesirable behaviour
<mneptok> Seeker`+1
<jdong> Seeker`: agreed on the later part of the sentence.
<mneptok> emma: you do not enter the Ubuntu community on your terms. you enter on the community's terms. i think this is something you should give a lot of thought.
<mneptok> emma: this means that you either contribute in positive ways, or do not contribute at all.
<mneptok> emma: fomenting dissent is not positive.
<emma> I have not done anything like that. And I am only responsible for my own words and actions. I am sure that you do not want to be held responsible for the words of actions of everyone in this channel.
<mneptok> emma: you failure to understand this point led to you choosing to ignore some ops, and listen to others. this is clearly unacceptable behavior from a community member
<emma> That is not an accurate portrayl of things. I believe you are referencing something we spoke about in -meeting.  The channel was simply scrolling so fast at that point that I did not see all of the comments. 
<mneptok> emma: /join'ing this channel under an asumed nick, or sending others to spy for you, is not productive, straightforward, adult, or in keeping with the spirit of the CoC.
<tomaw> mneptok: May I point out that his channel is publically logged.  No sneaky client is required to see what happens here.
<emma> I have never joined this channel under an assumed nick. And I believe that you were the one who referenced an 'antagonistic tone' what is this you are saying here if not an antagonistic tone?
<mneptok> tomaw: i'm aware of that.
<gnomefreak> productiveness isnt is overrated (yes sarcastic)
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: huh?
<Pici> gnomefreak: grammar too
<Seeker`> **** grammar, we're in a hurry ((c) Jimmy Carr)
<mneptok> emma: if you did not join under an assumed nick, then you either recruited others to watch for you, or accepted their offer of acting as a proxy.
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: this is a never ending topic because neither side is gonna give in its been 24hours or longer now
<mneptok> emma: this is unproductive behavior.
<emma> mneptok - That is also a false accusation. On what basis are you saying that?
<Pici> mneptok: tbh, I havent seen any of that lately, except for whatever bunnyrevolution was doing here, but I'm not sure what was up wit that.
<Nafallo> mneptok: have you got proof of those accusations?
<Seeker`> emma: do you agree that there is a substantial subset of users in ##club-ubuntu that dislike the op team for various reasons?
<mneptok> emma: the fact that *during* a conversation between a nick (not yours) and ops in this channel, you PM'ed me referencing the content of that discussion.
<mneptok> Nafallo: i do. i have complete IRC logs.
<Seeker`> Nafallo: I have seen instances where people not in the channel have referenced comments made in the channel before they appear in the logs
<emma> mneptok - Could you please be specific? I do not know what you are talking about.
<Nafallo> mneptok, Seeker`: fair enough *continues following the discussion*
<Pici> I'd like to know how recent we are talking about too
<gnomefreak> time+date+channel==!logs
<Pici> I remember people showing up here out of the blue asking about logging, but that was in the beginning of this whole situation.
<mneptok> emma: if you are asking me to make logs of your private messages to me public, i will. be aware that if you force me to do this, i will also share this past behavior with the Community Council.
<mneptok> emma: i am happy to let the issue lie dormant.
<mneptok> emma: frankly, if i were you, so would i.
<Seeker`> Pici: I cant remember exact dates, but within the month or so I would guess
<emma> I would like to know what I pmed you about that was going on in this channel.
<emma> This channel is publicly logged and available for everyone to read. I was under the impression that was intentional so that there was some level of accountability for ops as well.
<emma> mneptok, as I read our PM history it appears to me that my conversations with you were friendly and welcome, and even involved humor that you responded to in kind.
<mneptok> emma: i try to keep things light when i can. there's no reason to be unfriendly. if you'd like me to be stern and dismissive in the future, i can be. i can assure you i will be if you continue to throw my approachability and good humor back in my face when it is strategically convenient.
<emma> I have never done anything of the kind. I felt that your comment to me about showing our pm history made what I responded with very reasonable.
<emma> These are the facts as they appear to me:
<emma> There have been instances where I feel and others feel that I have been bullied by some ubuntu ops. I have enumerable times gone out of my way to insist that these are a tiny fraction of an other wise large and extremely talented team of individuals. 
<mneptok> emma: i am going to publicly post a private log between you and myself. is this waht you want?
<gnomefreak> this seems to have taken a turn away from ops and users to personal issues. might i suggest moving this to a mailing list as the logs are much easier to find and a little bit more private
<emma> I believe that my statement at the meeting is exactly the opposite of promoting an antagonistic tone.
<emma> mneptok - If you post a pm log I would like you to post our entire pm history so that there is full context and it can be seen we had a prior relationship and I was being jovial with you as well.
<emma> Which you responded to with laughter. 
<mneptok> emma: you were not "jokingz" about the fact that you knew about conversations in this channel that did not involve you.
<emma> mneptok - this channel is publicly logged. 
<mneptok> emma: as i said, i try to keep things light. if you'd rather i ban you from all Ubuntu channels and request Freenode k: you, i can. i don;t see that being productive.
<mneptok> emma: you PMed me *during* the conversation
<emma> mneptok - Unfortunately other Ubuntu operators have already done exactly what you said you could do.
<Seeker`> I dont see this conversation going anywhere particularly useful. Perhaps it should stop now.
<emma> mneptok - I am still not sure what you are referring to. I am looking at our entire pm history right now. Could you perhaps pm me to inform me on what the issue is so that I can better respond to it?
<mneptok> emma: there is no need to respond
<mneptok> emma: trust me, you want to forget about this.
<mneptok> emma: i am doing you a BIG favor by offering you a chance to walk away from this subject
<mneptok> take that chance
<emma> For several weeks I have been banned from this channel as well as all the others. That has meant that a vital means of recourse has been deprived of me. I feel that I am being asked to stop this dialog because I am raising articulate and coherent points.
<Seeker`> mneptok: emma: I dont see this conversation going anywhere particularly useful. Perhaps it should stop now.
<emma> I would like to make a few more comments for anyone else who may be listening.
<mneptok> emma: you will be unbanned when the ops team feels it is appropriate. not before.
<emma> This began when I felt (and others have felt) that an Ubuntu moderator was being bullying toward me. It is certainly true that I can be reprimanded for not responding to that feeling of being bullied in the best possible way. 
<emma> That is somewhat because at the time this all began I was completely new to IRC and was still entirely used to the way I treat and am treated by others off line.
<emma> When people are demeaned, disenfranchised, and disrespected they may respond in many ways. Some will respond by trying to stand taller in order to not feel they have lost their dignity.
<emma> In many ways the decision to create another channel was an attempt to stand taller and not feel so powerless. 
<PriceChild> Right, can we stop and take a breather for a second please.
<emma> I have since disbanded that channel as a gesture of cooperation and friendship with the larger Ubuntu community. I am fully willing to abide by the wishes of all Ubuntu leadership, even those who I feel have lost sight of their Ubuntu mandate, and have are seeking me out as a target. 
<PriceChild> ahem
<emma> Yes. 
<Seeker`> emma: s/disbanded/renamed
<mneptok> emma: please do *NOT* talk about "disbanding" that channel again. it insults our intelligence. you "re-named" it.
<Pici> ahem
<PriceChild> mneptok: you too please.
<PriceChild> The Council has decided to lift the ban on emma in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> PriceChild: meeting minutes?
<nalioth> +1
<PriceChild> nalioth: what is that a +1 to?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Just #ubuntu?
<nalioth> +1 to lifting the ban on emma in #ubuntu 
<PriceChild> Seeker`: just #ubuntu for now yes.
<nalioth> just for now
<PriceChild> We're hoping that emma will take this chance to contribute to Ubuntu, supporting a user or two.
<mneptok> PriceChild: was there a Council meeting i missed?
<PriceChild> mneptok: no, we just had a quick private discussion.
<emma> I am more than happy to seize that opportunity. Thank you.
<mneptok> PriceChild: "we" who?
<PriceChild> mneptok: me, nalioth and elkbuntu.
<nalioth> mneptok: the IRC council
<mneptok> PriceChild: private conversations directing policy is pretty antithetical to the open nature of Ubuntu Councils.
<PriceChild> mneptok: I suggest we then propose a motion to publicise the irc-council & community-council ML list archives also?
<mneptok> PriceChild: i'll understandbly abide by decisions, but IMO, this is the type of issue the Council should address in an open manner.
<mneptok> PriceChild: excellent :)
 * Seeker` thought that IRC council "meetings" were supposed to be open to the public anyway
<PriceChild> We have read the discussion here, and are up to date. This was proposed, and agreed to.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: they are.
<emma> Assuming that my experience in #ubuntu reflects the person that I say that I am, is it reasonable to expect that the namespace wide ban would be lifted after a reasonable amount of time?
<mneptok> emma: please stop asking for promises of future actions
<PriceChild> emma: Lets see how things go. We're all constantly (re)assessing things.
<emma> Okay. 
<emma> Is there anything else that you would like to tell me or that I can or should say?
<mneptok> emma: i would ask that you actively discourage users of your channels from fomenting divisiveness and dissent.
<Seeker`> mneptok: "fomenting"?
<mneptok> Seeker`: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=foment
 * Seeker` thinks that "fostering" is a much better word :P
<Pici> Was foment the word-of-the-day?
<emma> I actively encourage every single human being on earth to be kind to one another and conscientious about how our words and actions affect those around us. Especially when we are in a position of power.
<emma> PriceChild, is there anything else that you would like me to know, or that I should respond to, or say?
<mneptok> emma: personally, i fail to see how sending people in here to gather information and poring through old logs for ammunition matches your stated ethos.
<PriceChild> emma: not that I know of
<emma> I have already told you that I have never done that. -- mneptok.
<emma> PriceChild, okay thank you then. Would it be seen as abrupt if I left now then?
<nalioth> emma: have a nice evening  ;)
<emma> You too nalioth. ;)
<mneptok> i really, really, really, don't want to start grep-ing logs.
<Seeker`> mneptok: dont then
<mneptok> Seeker`: i won't unless the hand is forced. saying "i never did that" when i have clear evidence you did is not a great way to let the sleeping dog lie. :)
<nalioth> <ahem>
 * Pici hands nalioth a glass of water
<Amaranth> I can't think of a situation offhand that is rather recent
<Amaranth> Release time, guy talking to Canonical support about us banning people for posting links
<Pici> can't?
<Amaranth> err, can :P
<bazhang> oroshi
<Amaranth> emma was PMing the guy and feeding him info from this channel long before it went in the logs
<Amaranth> and PMing everyone else
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840/
<Amaranth> That's a little too recent for me to think about allowing emma in ubuntu channels again
<PriceChild> What are we hoping for with this discussion?
<Pici> I dont know
<Pici> I'd rather not waste any more time on this
<Amaranth> To not give in just because we got our hand slapped by the CC
<Pici> *sigh*
<Amaranth> I mean, come on, that was 2 weeks ago
<Pici> Uh.
<Amaranth> We have people banned longer than that for much smaller things
<PriceChild> Amaranth: do you think those bans worked?
<Pici> Amaranth: Why dont we focus on the future, and not the past.  
<Pici> I'm sure we all want this thing to just go away so we can get back to real work
<Amaranth> PriceChild: I think they got rid of the person
<PriceChild> Amaranth: do you think the same bans work in this case?
<Amaranth> I think removing the ban because the person keeps causing problems is a bad precedent
<PriceChild> I agree, so its a good thing that isn't the reasoning.
<Amaranth> emma was disruptive in a major way just two weeks ago
<Amaranth> I think the ban should have stayed longer
<PriceChild> Do you think the ban was working? / Do you think a longer ban would have more positive results?
<Amaranth> I don't think anything positive will come out of this either way.
<nalioth> Amaranth: i don't think she's gonna be whooping it up in #ubuntu 
<PriceChild> 'more positive'
<Amaranth> I doubt she'll even talk in #ubuntu
<Pici> I think this is a unique situation where extending the ban isnt going to yield better results.
<PriceChild> Amaranth: I don't see the point in a longer ban then after that statement.
<Amaranth> To prove a point, I guess.
<PriceChild> Understood.
<Amaranth> I mean, now it looks like if you complain to the CC we'll bend over for you
<nalioth> i'd hardly call unbanning in #ubuntu only "bending over"
<mneptok> PriceChild: i think the existing ban served as a cuationary tale. removing it creates a recipe for getting your ban lifted.
<Seeker`> Amaranth: "Cause trouble, you'll get a ban. Cause some more trouble you'll get a longer ban. cause even more trouble you get unbanned again"?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Right
<mneptok> 'zackly
<Seeker`> I think that the only useful thing that could happen now is to work out how to avoid this siutation in future
<Pici> Seeker`: +1
<Amaranth> Go right ahead
<ubottu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> This situation is why I've been ignoring all this stuff and just responding to !ops calls
<PriceChild> did that guy just join because it was -J at the split, so bots in emergency mode and wouldn't be muted?
<PriceChild> i notice they're still -zb'ing
<Pici> PriceChild: I'm not entirely sure
<Pici> I was noticing it at asll
<Pici> as well
<Amaranth> arg
<Amaranth> amazon is so annoying and all the php libraries to use it are GPL
<Amaranth> I need LGPL or lower :P
<Seeker`> I believe that things should be dealt with before it gets to the point where *everyone* is involved, at which point noone can give an impartial view of the situation
<PriceChild> bots not in sync?
<Seeker`> I believe this is what PriceChild's conflict resolution team aimed to achieve
<no0tic> PriceChild, floodbot does the same on #ubuntu-it and it is only one
<Amaranth> Any of you going to be at UDS?
<no0tic> PriceChild, it keepd -J'ing the channel and -zb'ing users but never mutes them
<popey> o/
<Amaranth> Other than mneptok, me and him seem to have the same viewpoints here
<PriceChild> no0tic: it probably didn't mute because of the split
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I'm not - stupid exams. And popey wont buy me a ticket :P
<Amaranth> popey: \o/
<popey> \o/
<Amaranth> Ok, I'll argue with popey about it at UDS then :)
<PriceChild> no0tic: you would have to check with the author though :)
<stdin> PriceChild: he was one of the people that split
<popey> hurrah
<popey> cant wait
<no0tic> PriceChild, status tells it is not in emergency mode, I don't know, I'll try to force it
<stdin> also, he seems to have a dynamic IP
<popey> bed
<popey> dreaming of Amaranth 
<no0tic> PriceChild, yes, I tried, he complained about his bad connection
 * Amaranth is scared
<popey> be afraid
<PriceChild> no0tic: i took them out as they disagreed
<Amaranth> sorry, i meant scarred
<Seeker`> Amaranth: you will be
 * Seeker` has met popey before
 * Amaranth too
<Pici> Seeker`: pope-like?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: I think I'm bigger, can't remember :)
<Seeker`> to be fair, he has given me 1 computer for every 5 minutes we've spent together in person
<Pici> PriceChild: the factoids page isn't in a factoid anymore iirc
<PriceChild> yeah, just realised it might not be public anymore
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What happened to the conflict resolution stuff
<Pici> PriceChild: its at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi iirc
<PriceChild> Pici: hmm the factoid database is web accessible, but not sure whether to publicise it
<Pici> PriceChild: jussi said that its okay to tell people about it, but that if theres too much traffic, he'll remove it
<PriceChild> nevermind 8-)
<PriceChild> Seeker`: nothing more than what you heard afaik
<Amaranth> Seeker`: wait, did he give you a classmate?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: No, a 400MHz P2 Dell
<stdin> you mentioned it here so it's been logged, and everyone under the sun will know about it in 20 mins
<Amaranth> ah
<Pici> fancy
<Pici> stdin: I asked jussi about it the other day, in here
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Perhaps it could do with some more development etc.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: the conflict resolution process is obviously under scrutiny lately and is going to be reviewed and discussed I'm sure. We've got to fix things :)
<stdin> Pici: it's already been mentioned in other channels too, including #ubuntu ;)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: The system you suggested was a very good idea imo - but it actually needs to be implemented - although it would take ops realising when a situation has gone beyond a normal "troll" into something bigger
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I don't think it was my idea.
<Seeker`> s/you suggested/were trying to get going/
<PriceChild> I also don't entirely agree with everything that was proposed.
<Seeker`> what do you disagree with?
<PriceChild> I'd rather we wait until we start dicussions properly about it.
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Pici> 21:31:14 <FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> 21:31:14 <FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PriceChild> Plus its late.
<Pici> indeed
<mneptok> Amaranth: seen a Classmate?
<Amaranth> yeah
<mneptok> k, otherwise i'd offer to bring ours to UDS
<bazhang> what if ubottu learned to actually paste?
<tonyyarusso> buh?
<Amaranth> mneptok: ogra let me play with his in seville and boston
<Amaranth> says compiz takes a year to start
<mneptok> Amaranth: maybe in tortoise years ;)
<Amaranth> well it has terrible IO performance
<Amaranth> compiz doesn't do a _lot_ of IO but apparently enough
<Amaranth> and it has to do the whole texture_from_pixmap thing for every window on start
<Amaranth> actually, bring it, i want to profile it :)
<mneptok> Amaranth: i'll try. shouldn;t be a problem, but it may be in use here and unavailable.
<mneptok> Amaranth: i'll see if Oli will have one with him ,too
<Amaranth> he uses his though
<Amaranth> in boston it was his main laptop
<mneptok> k
<mneptok> i'll see if i can abduct ours for a week
<PriceChild> ubuntu-irc archive seems to be back btw (hobbsee)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (nildo)
 * PriceChild wonders why the floodbots aren't muting on pastes
<mneptok> PriceChild: yeah, same here
<no0tic> is ubottu replying to bug requests?
<Amaranth> bug 67435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67435 in xterm "xterm gives strang warning." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67435
<Amaranth> no0tic: Yes
<no0tic> uhm
<no0tic> Amaranth, not in ubuntu-bugs, it seems
<no0tic> bug 478135
<no0tic> probably it is not in LP
<Amaranth> definitely not
<Amaranth> we're up to 210000 or so
<no0tic> strange then, apt-listsbugs lists a bug with that number on util-linux
<Amaranth> in debian
<Amaranth> debian 478135
<ubottu> Debian bug 478135 in util-linux "util-linux: CVE-2008-1926 argument injection passed to audit" [Grave,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/478135
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh good!  thanks.
 * Hobbsee is amused.  comments talking about the difficulties are unwelcome, yet the difficulties themselves are quite welcome, and no one looks into.
<Hobbsee> a lot of the terminology was from popey himself.
<Hobbsee> last i checked, it wasn't a requirement in the CoC that we're politically correct, all the time, either
<Hobbsee> Oh, you're kidding.
 * Hobbsee waits for the reports of more spam, seeing as she's only agreed to stop doing what she claims she never does in the first place.
<Hobbsee> oddly enough, that probably *won't* lead to a change in behaviour.  That's like me saying that I won't murder elkbuntu - seeing as i wasn't planning on doing it anyway, the point is moot.
<Hobbsee> OTOH, she may actually have a change of heart.
<Hobbsee> as in, a permanent one, not one to just get what she wants, then change back.
<tonyyarusso> Say, is there a particular need for -classroom-chat to be open outside of open week?
<Myrtti> ohcrapadoola what a headache
<Myrtti> kill me, kill me now
<Myrtti> morning
 * mneptok reattaches
 * Hobbsee reattaches mneptok to the wall
<Myrtti> I shall never ever drink... until the next time
<ompaul> Myrtti, MORNING ;-) have a bottle of water
<Myrtti> sipping Chamomille as we speak
<Myrtti> and please don't shout
<ompaul> water cures 83.7% of all known misadventures
<Myrtti> hurts my eyes
<ompaul> I love stats and how they are meaningless without the raw data
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (juliu-saraiva_)
<slytherin> Can someone help me with reinsertion of ubottu in #ubuntu-in
<Myrtti> slytherin: ubottu is a temporary bot with less resources than ubotu did
<slytherin> Myrtti: so ubotu is offline? Any idea when will it be back?
<Myrtti> slytherin: as such, it will not be available to all loco channels that used to have ubotu
<Myrtti> slytherin: it's offline and it will not be back, so there's no idea when it will be back
<Myrtti> there's ongoing discussion with relevant groups about who will take care of the bot in the future, ie. who's going to host it, keep the software updated etc
<slytherin> Myrtti: Ok. Thanks for info.
<Myrtti> there isn't any definitive answer yet from that front, so we've got no exact time when *a* "ubotu" will be available
<Myrtti> btw, if you could join on #ubuntu-irc and have representation of -in there
<Myrtti> a permanent preferably
<slytherin> Myrtti: can you then add ubottu to the channel? The channel only uses the bot for usual '!term' use.
<Myrtti> basically anyone of the -in ops would do nicely in -irc
<Myrtti> slytherin: erm, then?
<Myrtti> it's not "if you join -irc, I will then join ubottu to -in"
<Myrtti> it's "would you please have some of the ops of -in join -irc since that's the channel where the general Ubuntu IRC effort is co-ordinated"
<slytherin> Myrtti: I will join the channel now and make sure that we have a permanent representation there.
<Myrtti> thanks
<slytherin> ﻿/join #ubuntu-irc
<slytherin> ﻿﻿/join #ubuntu-irc
<jussi01> afternoon all
<ikonia> jussi01: for once it is
<ikonia> I've had the best morning in #ubuntu for ages
<ikonia> no trouble at all :)
<jussi01> right... [13:52:55] <xintron> is it possible to crack WPA keys or do you have to bruteforce?
<jdavies> bazhang: what did the redhat guy/lady do?
<bazhang> he came in said the f word then quit
<bazhang> the whois said whowas 
<elkbuntu> what channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> and what nick?
<bazhang> rajesh
<jdavies> I can only see: [!] rajesh [n=rajesh@ns.cmi.ac.in] has quit [Client Quit]
<elkbuntu> jdavies, the nat cloak is the banned one
<jdavies> elkbuntu: yes, I saw that
<bazhang> rajesh hemant chitnis
<wgrant> jussi01: One doesn't have to bruteforce WEP.
<PriceChild> bazhang: Haven't looked at the reasons for the ban, but the ban itself is near useless
<PriceChild> bazhang: big corporations like canonical, redhat, google, hp etc. legitimately have lots of people appearing to irc from the same ip. So among other reasons, to stop one person being treated as the rest, they get a cloak like nat/group/x-98u9087492384
<bazhang> PriceChild, okay; just seemed odd that someone would do that and as he had already left a kick was a bit late
<PriceChild> bazhang: the bit on the end, after the x is random for each connection.
<PriceChild> bazhang: if you really wanted to place a ban, it would ahve to be on some other part of his hostmask
<bazhang> PriceChild, okay thanks; so just put up with it for a bit then contact red hat or whoever?
<PriceChild> bazhang: and if you would have only kicked, not banned if he was still there, i'm interested as to why a straight ban is the way to go after.
<bazhang> PriceChild, well would have kicked but he was already gone
<PriceChild> bazhang: there are more ways to ban than the hostname. Also, maybe he just joined the wrong channel, or realised his problem and didn't need to be there anymore.
<bazhang> PriceChild, that seems unlikely in the extreme 
<PriceChild> just reviewed logs...
<PriceChild> are you sure you got the right guy?
<bazhang> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> rajesh [n=rajesh@ns.cmi.ac.in] ?
<bazhang> I got the nat one PriceChild 
 * PriceChild looks for that one
<Daviey> 12:23 -!- rajesh [n=rajesh@ns.cmi.ac.in] has joined #ubuntu
<Daviey> 12:23 < rajesh> heya
<Daviey> 12:23 < rajesh> fuck u man
<Daviey> 12:23 -!- rajesh [n=rajesh@ns.cmi.ac.in] has quit [Client Quit]
<bazhang> will avoid banning in the future PriceChild unless completely unavoidable--though not clear when that would be--seemed warranted at the time but I have a lot to learn still
<PriceChild> I don't see any parts or joins in my lastlog.
<PriceChild> *redhat parts or joins
<PriceChild> Unless my grep foo is low, I don't see any joins/parts of that mask in my logs either.
<PriceChild> bazhang: With time you'll make your own mind up of when to use access, please don't take this as a telling off and "next time do it this way", its not meant to be. I'm just trying to help and figure out what just happenned.
<bazhang> PriceChild, of course I would never take it that way :) I appreciate your pointing out the finer points to me very much.
<bazhang> oops too many points
<PriceChild> I'm not sure who that ban was placed on... going through your command history by pressing the up key on the dpad would help.
<Mez> [rajesh] (n=rajesh@ns.cmi.ac.in): Rajesh Hemant Chitnis
<Mez> * [rajesh] irc.freenode.net :Thu May  8 13:23:15 2008
<Mez> * [rajesh] (n=rranjan@nat/redhat-in/x-69ccd0ca5f41cc8b): Rajesh Ranjan
<Mez> * [rajesh] irc.freenode.net :Thu May  8 13:05:52 2008
<Mez> (/whowas rajesh 0)
<bazhang> n=rranjan@nat/redhat-in/x-69ccd0ca5f41cc8b
<PriceChild> aha
<bazhang> arg
<Mez> There was more than one "rajesh" in the whowas list
<PriceChild> bazhang: xchat and chanserv.py?
<bazhang> PriceChild, aye
<PriceChild> BUG!!! :)
<bazhang> back to konv then
<PriceChild> :O
<bazhang> harder to ban though so an upside :)
 * PriceChild misses chanserv.py sometimes
<bazhang> havent figured out how to un-ban though--> /cs u rajesh ?
<PriceChild> be careful
<PriceChild> whoops i just unbanned it myself, should have let you :)
<bazhang> hehe thanks :)
<PriceChild> try using "/cs bans nick" first
<PriceChild> that will show all the bans currently affecting that user
<PriceChild> using "/cs u nick" will undo *all* of them
<bazhang> great thanks :)
<bazhang> with the chanserv.py can one /cs o u nick in one step? or is it two step-->/cs o then /cs u nick
<elkbuntu> and if you undo all of them, you'll make baby tux cry.
<bazhang> thanks elkbuntu :) just the ones *I* banned using konv the first day on the job
<nalioth> bazhang: if the person is not causing a problem ( because they quit ), there is no need for a ban.  however all situations are different, but try to start out with 'catalyse" in mind instead of 'ban'
<elkbuntu> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:uG_-7zbFQiEJ:www.loria.fr/~rougier/pub/Artwork/BabyTux.png <-- dont make him cry :(
<elkbuntu> nalioth, depending on the type of problem they did cause of course
<bazhang> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: of course
<Daviey> There is of course a ban+forward to here, so the person isn't completely locked out and we can find out what happend.
<elkbuntu> not always useful for botnets etc
<cgentry72> why am I muted from #ubuntu
<Pici> cgentry72: Looks like a combination of lag, the floodobots and perhaps a netsplit kept you muted after you pasted something
<Pici> s/floodobots/floodbots/
<Pici> cgentry72: I've removed the mute
<cgentry72> Pici, yea i made a mistake of pasting something large
<Pici> white_eagle: How can we help you today?
<white_eagle> hello, why am I still banned on #ubuntu-offtopic after 3 months or so
<white_eagle> .?
<Pici> I dont have logs back that far on this computer, anyone else awake?
<white_eagle> it was a /ping related issue as I remember
<white_eagle> I pinged the whole channel unintentionally, let me say stupidly
<bazhang> toored is seriously offtopic
<white_eagle> toored?
<Pici> white_eagle: Nothing to do with your issue, we actually use this channel for operator discussion ;)
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> sorry
<Hobbsee> ah yes, guess you got caught be seveas' script.
<Pici> I remember something about multiple 'accidental' pings, but I'm not sure this is the same situation
<white_eagle> no, i went to irssi from xchat and I used the /ping command there and i forgot (yeah, 3 times) that it pings the whole channel instead of just myself
 * Hobbsee mutters about irssi's evilness
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: What is wrong with irssi?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: it's handling of /ping
<Pici> white_eagle: I'm going to remove the ban, please be careful in the future with irc commands that affect the entire channel.
<white_eagle> thank you
<Pici> white_eagle: all set
<white_eagle> i promise it won't happen again
<white_eagle> bye
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (zaggy-nl|cpts600 explit !!!)
<ikonia> trying to run shell exploits in channel
<Mez> IT's more of a fork bomb
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> Did anyone talk to him?
 * Mez didnt
<elkbuntu> i did, but got distracted
<elkbuntu> ok... this is alot of joins
<elkbuntu> it wasnt like a mass join, just a high incidence of joins for a few minutes
<Pici> How does chanserv.py search the channel's bans? 
<Pici> Is it if $arg is anywhere within $ban or ?
<PriceChild> Pici: it does a whois/whowas and ban list, then sees which effect
<Pici> PriceChild: ooh, fancy.
<PriceChild> i used xchat on a proxy, and it was annoying as there was a bug somewhere meaning i'd need to manually load the ban list
<elkbuntu> chanserv can search the channel bans?
<ikonia> eyes on XchatKicker please in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> er .py*
<ikonia> already started "whois'ing" people
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (XchatKicker)
<stdin> elkbuntu: you can do /cs bans <user|mask> it it'll show if there's a ban
<elkbuntu> :-/
<elkbuntu> i never knew :(
<stdin> doesn't show who set it and when though, so the bantracker is probably more useful
<stdin> it's good to see if a ban exist in the first place though, and what type (it includes mutes)
<Hobbsee> stdin: er?
<Hobbsee>  /cs bans #ubuntu kah
<Hobbsee> [00:35] [Notice] -ChanServ- Unknown command [bans]
<stdin> Hobbsee: chanserv.py
<Hobbsee> or does that actually require chanserv.py?
<Hobbsee> bah.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: maybe look into the alias' irssi alias is /kb for kick ban
<elkbuntu> most chanserv.py stuff is just shortcuts for other ways to do thing
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i already have all that aliased.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, i'm wondering what the long form is.
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/code/irssi/banmatch will search within current channel's bans for a nick or full hostmask, I'm working on improving it to better match chanserv.py's search method
<gnomefreak> the pinning wiki is out of date and fails to work even atleast one link on that wiki is no good i think changing !pinning to something else might be best
<PriceChild> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gnomefreak> intrepid has a bad packge that im working on locking/pinning but that guide fails to work 
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few hours hopfully
<PriceChild> I think fixing the wiki page is a better solution?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: right now ther eisnt a way around it. i pinged mvo about this and waiting for a reply. if you know of a nother way please let me know :)
<gnomefreak> typing is really bad the past 2 days :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: as to how to pin?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yes pin a version of a package
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections
<gnomefreak> synaptic pinning isnt global
<Hobbsee> you're right.
<Hobbsee> hence, you need to do it at dpkg level.
<Hobbsee> to reverse that, you need to do an 'echo packagename install | dpkg --set-selections'
<Hobbsee> i don't remmeber if dpkg --clear-selections also works
<gnomefreak> holding it is failing
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ sudo echo libxfont1 hold | dpkg --set-selections
<gnomefreak> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<Hobbsee> sudo -s first
<Hobbsee> or quote it
<gnomefreak> sudo -s didnt work either
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork | gnomefreak 
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: same error
<gnomefreak> for most part
<Hobbsee> what exact command did you use?
<gnomefreak> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<gnomefreak> /bin/echo: /bin/echo: cannot execute binary file
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ sudo -s echo libxfont1 hold | dpkg --set-selections
<Hobbsee> s/echo/cat/ sorry.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> wait, no, it is echo.
<gnomefreak> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<gnomefreak> /bin/cat: /bin/cat: cannot execute binary file
<Hobbsee> sudo -s first
<Hobbsee> then use the echo .... stuff
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> 11:12 <      gnomefreak+> gnomefreak@Development:~$ sudo -s echo libxfont1 hold  | dpkg --set-selections
<gnomefreak> gives errors as above
<Hobbsee> no, you didn't.
<Hobbsee> one command, hit enter, then the next.
<gnomefreak> sudo -s <enter
<gnomefreak> ah
<stdin> erm, echo "..." | sudo dpkg --set-selections ?
<gnomefreak> that might have worked ill let you know
<Hobbsee> stdin: i didn't think you had to quote it
<Hobbsee> stdin: although you may well have had to sudo "
<Hobbsee> quote"
<gnomefreak> it worked like a charm thanks Hobbsee :)
<stdin> Hobbsee: you don't, but the position is sudo is important
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i dont think those 2 commands are needed on a wii
<Hobbsee> stdin: ohhh.  i missed that.
<Hobbsee> stdin: you're probably right, actually
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: hmm?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: y/w
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: sudo -s <enter> than run echo libxfont1 hold | dpkg --set-selections
<gnomefreak> replace libxfont with package name
<PriceChild> lost you
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: the 2 commands to pin a pakcage does it really need a wiki?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: well there already is one
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: probably best not to break links, and keep it up to date?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: it needs to be fullky eraqsed and started over i just figured haivn command in !pinning would have been easier
<Hobbsee> except for the fact that it looks wrong...
<gnomefreak> fully erased
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what looks wrong?
<Hobbsee> the pinning wiki
<gnomefreak> nothing on it works at all
<gnomefreak> people have been saying that since dapper
<Pici> yep
<gnomefreak> i will be glad to rewrite the wiki to add 2 lines to it and erase everything else but makes more sense to me to be output of !pinning
<Hobbsee> yeah
<gnomefreak> let me know ill be back a bit later things around her eto do
<Hobbsee> although other docs may reference it
<Hobbsee> check with mvo, but i'd be reasonably sure that the majority of that wiki stuff, in regards to pinning at least, is deprecated.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it is as i have tried them over hardy and intrepid
<Pici> Does the documentation team routinely go through the wiki and mark pages as depreciated or only for <=$release ?
<gnomefreak> im gone for now when i figure out how to reverse search wiki links ill work on that
<Hobbsee> Pici: wiki is kinda big for that
<gnomefreak> Pici: not by the looks of it
 * gnomefreak gone
<Pici> Hobbsee: I know, but theres a lot of old information there.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<tonyyarusso> say, anyone have squid or other proxy experience?
<Pici> I saw a squid once
<PriceChild> I still think it would be worth wiping and updating with your working solution, to help prevent broken links.
<jdavies> tonyyarusso: help.u.c has some good stuff on it, I however only know how to use it with DansGuardian
<tonyyarusso> jdavies: yeah, reading up now.  Is DansGuardian complicated?  I'm setting this up for another school (apparently a particular department needs more lacks rules than the rest, so is going to have a proxy through us instead - complicated)
<jdavies> tonyyarusso: no, it's actually quite simply to set up really, I just need to find a way to make stuff from the squid port to go to 80
<tonyyarusso> what do you mean?'
<jdavies> tonyyarusso: another option (that I use right now) is tinyproxy
<Myrtti> WP-Gast@217-162-110-20.dclient.hispeed.ch
<Myrtti> if he starts the convo with "poor $nick" ...
<no0tic> nice, now our italian council wants -it-ops to be publicly logged
<Myrtti> why on earth? errr I mean cool
<Amaranth> we can always hide out in the bots' channel :P
<PriceChild> Ohhh bascule is an op from ##club-ubuntu, blanked last night trying to figure out where I knew him from.
<Pici> PriceChild: duh?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah, i *thought* that nick was familar.
<PriceChild> Its been bugging me for ages.
<Myrtti> well that figures
<Hobbsee> er, why is that channel being given publicity?
<Pici> What which who where?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild's statement.
<PriceChild> I don't think its anything to be overly worried about.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do you really have an issue with someone mentioning it in passing?  
<Hobbsee> Pici: depends what the contents of the channel are :)
<Hobbsee> Pici: if, it turns out, that it regresses to it's previous state, then yes, i see no reason as to why they should possibly get more users to corrupt.
<Hobbsee> we still appear to be getting representatives from there coming in, which is interesting.  (bunny and bascule)
<Pici> Hobbsee: Theres no one here that doesnt already know about it, and the people who currently are perusing the logs here are members of that channel already
<Hobbsee> Pici: fair enough.  i guess no one will randomly read this channel, short of the CC or something.
<Hobbsee> who may also know about it
<mneptok> anyone bored enough to go through old IRC logs deserves the hell that is #ubuntu-ops or ##club-u
<tonyyarusso> speaking of folks here, is there anyone is /names that nobody recognizes?  (and if not, could you fill me in on who they are?)
<Pici> I'm not sure of a few of them myself
<Pici> I'm guessing some loco ops, but I thought that thats what #ubuntu-irc was for
<tonyyarusso> Precisely.
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I think even some of the voiced ones fall into that category.  Perhaps they should be moved over there.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: evan-d, jan-c, Nafall-o, nealmc-b, ryanakc-a,  (- added to prevent hilights)
<Myrtti> e f jc neal pr ry
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> Pici: well, I know evan-d was a presenter during open week, but don't know much else.  ryan is from -ca, but I don't think an op there - involved with -classroom though.
 * tonyyarusso is going away from the computer for a bit
<Pici> ompaul usually is good at sorting these people out
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, o/ I fall into that category
<no0tic> I will part if you prefer
<Pici> no0tic: I personally dont have an issue with you being here
<Amaranth> boot that jcastro guy out, no idea who he is
 * Amaranth hides
<Pici> Jan-c has been here forever but I've never seen them talk
<Myrtti> she from -wimmen
<Pici> Ah
<Myrtti> and other places too I guess
<Pici> Myrtti: Shes in a bajillion channels
<Amaranth> "My involvement in Ubuntu until now includes sitting in several (too many ;) ) Ubuntu IRC-channels"
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> guess she is a loco person
<Myrtti> that's like from my keyboard
<Pici> :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: Hobbsee https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gnomefreak> please fix if you see something wrong
<gnomefreak> sorry if you got edit error you can get in now
<Pici> Cleaned up some spelling
<ubottu> Vlet called the ops in #ubuntu (kripton1x)
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<gnomefreak> i have to add one more part and i think its a go for now
<gnomefreak> how do you make a note in wikis?
<Pici> gnomefreak: prefix the line with ## I believe
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it
<gnomefreak> Pici: no adding ## makes it hidden
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'm sorry, I thought that was what you were looking for
<gnomefreak> Pici: no i want a shown note
<gnomefreak> i think i knew how and i cant do it now
<Pici> ugh
<gnomefreak> there cleaned up a bit
<gnomefreak> Pici: sorry if i wasnt clear and thanks for the help (can yuse ## on my wiki :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: np
<gnomefreak> At the time of the making of this Wiki
<gnomefreak> there fixed that to make more sense
<nealmcb> tonyyarusso, pici, Myrtti, I'm an op in u-us-co, and came by from u-server with a suggestion about the coc factoid that PriceChild is (still?) looking at.  Also, after wading thru the cc meeting I thought I wouldn't leave hastily so I could get some more insight and empathy about your trying jobs :-)  I'd love to say hi at UDS to anyone here who is there....
<Myrtti> ah, now I remember
<nealmcb> I've been dealing with the ups and downs of virtual community for over 30 years - netnews, mailing lists, muds, moos, irc, jabber, web, etc.
<gnomefreak> damn jabber thanks for reminding me
<Myrtti> discussion boards are fun. not.
<nealmcb> picture etc at http://mcburnett.org/neal/
 * gnomefreak goes to play with songbird+mp3s maybe when im done it will work :)
<Myrtti> there was this discussion on one of the ones I used to frequent about the most remembable threads
<Myrtti> after five years, there's still people who remember the thread that waded thru my relationship ending with one of the regulars and starting with another
<no0tic> naciye PMs from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> mmm the kettle whistles, tea time
<ompaul> no0tic, ? on join or something?
<no0tic> ompaul, already D-lined
<ompaul> no0tic, ahh nice one
<no0tic> they were at least 4 bots from the same IP
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<gnomefreak> what is -monitor?
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: Where the floodbots report status and mingle with ubottu 
<gnomefreak> Pici: they were kilines
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> k-lined
<gnomefreak> maybe ill work with mvo in morning and see if smart has a pin feature and add that to page
<ompaul> Gepep, you are not entitled to pm users
<ompaul> in particular in that kind of a fashion 
<ompaul> !staff ^^ 
<ubottu> Factoid staff ^^ not found
<ompaul> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Gepep> i didnt understand
<Gepep> my german is bad
<ompaul> pm for no reason spamming a channel if it exists no idea
<ompaul> hah
<Gepep> love you :)
<ompaul> <Gepep> i love you
<ompaul> <ompaul> ?
<ompaul> <ompaul> test
<ompaul> <Gepep> just love you :)
<ompaul> <ompaul> please prove you are not a bot
<ompaul> <Gepep> Please click here #Just_kiddin
<ompaul> <Gepep> You have won 1.000.000$
<ompaul> <Gepep> Click here to deliver the prize #Just_kiddin
<Gepep> lol
<ompaul> <Gepep> just love you :)
<ompaul> <Gepep> hi!
<ompaul> don't know about the rest of ye but not interested in that
<ompaul> been removed from #ubuntu
<ompaul> that is a bot 
<ompaul> !staff | it just did the same again
<ubottu> it just did the same again: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> tomaw, ^^ 
<ompaul> vorian, ^^
<tomaw> hrm
<ompaul> tomaw, it started to repeat itself
<ompaul> tomaw, mind if I add you to the staff factoid?
<tomaw> not at all
<ompaul> vorian, mind if I add you to the staff factoid?
<ompaul> hehe when you have a good idea run it to death
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> ohh 
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> <ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> done! 
 * ompaul wonders if he should work on openvpn this evening early or late
<Daviey> Why do today, what you can put off until 3am
 * tonyyarusso cringes at lack of final comma in !staff.... :(
<Pici> tonyyarusso: fixed
<tonyyarusso> Pici: yay :)
<ompaul> Pici, get out of the factoid factory and get some air ;-)
<ompaul> Daviey, point, but maybe I will be asleep then
<Pici> ompaul: can't, trapped
<ompaul> Pici, ;-)
<Myrtti> Pici: we love you
<Pici> \o/
<ompaul> Myrtti, surprised I would have such a question in -irc?
<Myrtti> no
<ompaul> I am more surprised that no one answered ;-)
<GrimReefer> can someone help me
<Myrtti> it's your ident
<Pici> GrimReefer: Fix your ident 
<Myrtti> change it and you'll get access to the channel
<GrimReefer> no i need someone to launch a DOS attack on me
<GrimReefer> or something nasty
<Pici> Oh, how pleasant.
<GrimReefer> whatever you can do
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> can't do that
<GrimReefer> know anyone that can?
<jdong> no
<Pici> GrimReefer: No, and you arent going to find that 'help' in #ubuntu or on Freenode
<GrimReefer> know a good server?
<Pici> GrimReefer: no
<GrimReefer> actually tell me where comstud hangs out
<jdong> we don't do or refer to people who do that kind of stuff
<GrimReefer> alright ill see what i can do elsewhere
<GrimReefer> thanks anyway
<ompaul> strange
<Pici> indeedy.
<ompaul> !staff |^^ you might be interested in 
<ubottu> ^^ you might be interested in: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> scroll back for the win
<Pici> He quit, but who knows when he'll be back
<ompaul> well there are ways means etc ;-)
<ubottu> In ubottu, StevenTyler said: what is my name?
<ompaul> !bot > StevenTyler 
<PriceChild> A lot of staff calls.
<Pici> PriceChild: Some of them were factoid edits
<ompaul> PriceChild, a network remove for a spam bot gepep
<ompaul> and a have a look at grimreefer it might be interesting
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: wiki is fixed for now
<gnomefreak> im gonna add a few things after speaking to mvo tomorrow
<PriceChild> funky
<Pici> ompaul: ^
<ompaul> Pici, aye just noticed
<ompaul> thanks whoever took care of it 
<ompaul> ;-0
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> persistant ain't he
<Pici> Yeah... we probably dont need that mute any longer though.
<ompaul> aye
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember getting an answer to this earlier - is there a reason for -classroom-chat to be open outside of open week?
<PriceChild> Is there a reason for it to be closed?
<tonyyarusso> Other than that nobody would be particularly watching it, no.  Not sure if that matters or not.
<ompaul> tony look at the bunch who have it on auto join ....
<ompaul> it is being watched ;-)
<tonyyarusso> well, all righty then
<tonyyarusso> ehhhhhh, jono needs to come back to his computer
<Myrtti> sometimes, just sometimes I feel like we're the little hobbits trying to save the world
<Myrtti> guardians and safekeepers of too much and too important stuff
<tonyyarusso> hahaha, sounds about right
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: has there been any activity of note there recently?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: rather, activity in any way related to the channel name?
<Myrtti> /me compiles the same latex documents over and over again, searching for a bug
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: don't think there's been anything at all
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: please op yourself and set it +sm. i'll let jono know.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: you're right, there's no need for activity on that channel if the classrrom isn't running.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: or, close it however you think best. +sm seemed like an idea.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<ompaul> +m makes sense 
<ompaul> if there are people in -classroom and they see a need for it I guess it will be done
 * ompaul can do -classroom but not -chat ;-) no access hehe
<ompaul> night all
<gnomefreak> is there a way to just change the blog address in planet-ubuntu config file and update it?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: what do you mean by "just"?
<tonyyarusso> should be the same as any other edit.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: instead of going through all the set up for a new one
 * gnomefreak not sure how to update the edit after its made
<gnomefreak> the wiki tells you how to set up a new account
<gnomefreak> oh i see it i think
<tonyyarusso> eh, read the bzr docs rather than the wiki.
<tonyyarusso> I know I've done it, but don't remember offhand.
<gnomefreak> bzr commit -m "Added yourusername to Planet Ubuntu"
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, one of my coworkers seems to be having some trouble grasping the CMS concept - still thinking in terms of static HTML, manual SQL calls, and individual PHP files.
<gnomefreak> i hate bzr
<tonyyarusso> I'm not particularly fond of anything more complex than cp or drag and drop.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> really should add a section for updating/editing planet
<gnomefreak> ive done my 2 wikis a year today :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-09
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: thanks i think it worked
<vorian> mneptok: that's fine with me
<mneptok> gnomefreak: what is bzr doing to/at/adjoining you?
<tonyyarusso> irssi does not handle /away well with bip when you connect multiple clients...
<ubottu> In ubottu, bbyever said: !foo is foo
<eboyjr> The quizbuntu bot has a glitch... if an anser has 5 letters, and you type !hint, !hint has 5 letters so it counts it
<tonyyarusso> ryanakca: ^^  (that's still yours, no?)
<elkbuntu> as in 'so it counts it' is displayed by the bot?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: No, as in it thinks you've made your guess, and you're therefore prevented from making another.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: it counts as an aswer
<elkbuntu> oh
<eboyjr>  Duh!! You really want me to ignore yah eboyjr?
<eboyjr> is what is says after !hint and the right answer
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> um, doesnt ubottu need voice in -proxy-users? for the factoids the channel tells people to check?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<elkbuntu> he's set
<elkbuntu> i only just noticed
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<emma> notice user jose there..
<tonyyarusso> uh, what was that?
<tonyyarusso> ah, I see.  Neglected to give the full nick.
<tonyyarusso> (quit)
<Myrtti> wth
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're wanted at -irc :->
<jussi01> Myrtti: I saw... havent got time to deal with it now
<Myrtti> okies
<elkbuntu> i'm trying to figure if this guy in -offtopic is a $non_accusatory_thing_that_means_the_same_as_troll
<ikonia> could use someone in #ubuntu please
<ikonia> student is trying to break password / cracking help
<ikonia> totally fibbing
<elkbuntu> looking
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> may want to do a quick last
<ikonia> just to get perspective as it looks quite innocent as a simple question
<elkbuntu> i dont use irssi
<ikonia> gone anyway
<Myrtti> well handled
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i would have gotten in trouble for removing him, no doubt.
<bazhang> hehe
<elkbuntu> "Hello, Unregistered you are browsing the ARCHIVE section at Ubuntu Forums. You are able to reply/post to threads that are ALREADY created, however you cannot create NEW threads in the archive."
<elkbuntu> cute...
<wgrant> elkbuntu: I like the LOVELY caps which aren't even on CONSISTENT parts of SPEECH.
<elkbuntu> it's just great ISNT it
<elkbuntu> at least it's on whOLE WORds
<bazhang> heHe
<bazhang> wicks quit message is less than family friendly
<elkbuntu> where?
<bazhang> main channel 
<elkbuntu> finally found it. i need to tweak my colours
 * wgrant paints elkbuntu purple.
<elkbuntu> that one is better than the 'by queer' one that bitchx iirc has
<bazhang> urg
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> but bitchx is urg anyway
<wgrant> Can we convince Freenode to use the vulnerability in BitchX to remove BitchX? Probably not.
 * gnomefreak was sad to see it go from archives
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Why??
<wgrant> It's an insecure piece of $non_offense.
<gnomefreak> i used to use it and still did sometime if i didnt feel like using irssi
<gnomefreak> i didnt know about the insecurities at the time
<Myrtti> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ryanakca> tonyyarusso: yes, thanks, I'll look into it
<ryanakca> tonyyarusso: not entirely sure what he means, but I'm sure it can be figured out :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: your forums permissions should be fixed, can you check for me?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !pulse is <reply> foo
<ubottu> But pulse already means something else!
<Myrtti> !pulse
<ubottu> pulse is foo
<Myrtti> ehr
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> !no pulse is <alias> pulseaudio
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Myrtti> !-pulse
<ubottu> pulse has no aliases - added by stdin on 2008-05-09 14:30:01 - last edited by stdin on 2008-05-09 14:31:22
<Myrtti> !-pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-02-19 03:58:10
<Myrtti> WTH
<stdin> couldn't add the <alias> for some reason, so gave up
<stdin> !no pulse is <alias> pulseaudio
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Myrtti> stdin: there's something wwwwwwrong with ubotu, you have to give it foo first
<Myrtti> then it can add an alias
<stdin> Myrtti: I know, I'm trying to fix it, but it's an odd one
<Myrtti> well, atleast we know how to circumvent it
<stdin> do you like the - last edited by ... part? ;)
<Pici> stdin: Could it be part of the tweaks? I've not seen it do that in other Encyclopedia configs
<stdin> Pici: I haven't really toughed that part of the plugin, and it was happening before I started changing the code with ubottu 
<Pici> stdin: weird
<stdin> yep
<Myrtti> !-pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio aliases: pulse - added by LjL on 2008-02-19 03:58:10
<Myrtti> !-pulse
<ubottu> pulse is <alias> pulseaudio - added by stdin on 2008-05-09 14:30:01 - last edited by stdin on 2008-05-09 14:33:05
<Myrtti> this goes weirder by the minute
 * stdin grabs a mallet and heads in ubottu's direction
<stdin> time to whack
<stdin> er, hack ;)
 * Hobbsee rofl's.
<Hobbsee> [21:37] <wgrant> 19:05:31> It's an insecure piece of $non_offense.
<Hobbsee> so this is how we now refer to things.  got it.
<Myrtti> lollercoaster
<PriceChild> adding before alias was a bug on the original ubotu too
<Pici> Yeesh, trying to replicate Chanserv.py's ban searching is going to be tougher than I thought.
<Myrtti> to irssi?
<Pici> Yes
<Myrtti> Pici: I LOVE YOU
<Myrtti> Let's get married
<Pici> \o\    
<Pici> /o/
<Seeker`> \o\
<Pici> xchat.EAT_ALL
<Pici> I dont know what that is
<Pici> It makes me kinda hungry and confused
<stdin> I think that just tells xchat to process it, when it's not a chanserv.py command
 * stdin thinks anyway
<Pici> Ah
<jussi01> PriceChild: yes, its fine :)
 * stdin thinks he's fixed <alias> too
<stdin> jussi01: reload :)
<jussi01> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> stdin: how do I give you access to do that?
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> Factoid myrtti not found
<stdin> jussi01: I'd have to have owner capabilities
<Myrtti> !women
<Myrtti> aaaaannnnd it does...
<Myrtti> nothing
<Pici> !women
<Pici> hm
<Myrtti> /me kicks ubottu
<stdin> ok, hold on...
<Pici> It told me in pm a moment ago
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> Factoid myrtti not found
<Myrtti> !pulse
<Myrtti> !bot
<Myrtti> YOUVE BROKEN IT
<Myrtti> /me kicks stdin
<stdin> !test
<jussi01> !test
<Pici> !test
<stdin> hmm
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<stdin> backups ftw!
<elkbuntu> !myrtti
<ubottu> Factoid myrtti not found
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
<elkbuntu> :D
<stdin> now, I just need to find out why it worked for my but bot not for ubottu :/
<Myrtti> whut
<stdin> with my bot, '!something is <alias> something else' works, but ubottu does the python equivalent of segfault
<jussi01> Hrm, were we not eliminating all the personal factoids?
<Pici> no?
<Pici> Some of them are restricted to -offtopic
<Pici> !wurst
<ubottu> Factoid wurst not found
<Pici> !wurst-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !worst-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> This factoid is supposed to be pretty terrible. Please contact rodserling if you find a factoid worse than this, in order to improve, I mean pejorate, this useless conglomerate of words, thank you, well not really. Worst is also the dutch word for sausage.
<Pici> !-worst
<ubottu> Factoid worst not found
<Myrtti> !-rtfm
<ubottu> rtfm is <alias> noob - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:59
<Myrtti> !-noob
<ubottu> noob aliases: stfu, jfgi, rtfm, newb, acronym, n00b - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:47 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-09-08 21:32:31
<Myrtti> !myrtti is <alias> noob
<ubottu> I know nothing about myrtti is <alias> noo yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> Factoid myrtti not found
<Pici> noo
<Myrtti> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pici> !myrtti is honored that I'm reading her blog
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Myrtti> !myrtti is <alias> noob
<ubottu> I know nothing about myrtti is <alias> noo yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti is honored that I'm reading her blog
<Pici> Myrtti: its !no Myrtti is <alias> something else
<Myrtti> !no myrtti is <alias> noob
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !myrtti
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Myrtti> just as you said it, I remembered it
<Myrtti> EXCUSE ME WHILE I CURSE
<Myrtti> FUCK
<Myrtti> my laptop just fell on the floor
<Myrtti> gave me a good scary experience
<Seeker`> Myrtti: is it ok?
<Myrtti> since I'm using it to type this...
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: you cannot curse like that in channel.  You must use a non-offensive form.  It would be suggested that you use something like lorium ipsum text, and change the cases of things to show  your mnood.
<Hobbsee> -n
<Myrtti> I know
<Pici> LOREM IPSUM!>!?
<Pici> :P
<Hobbsee> 'xactly.
<Seeker`> I'll lorem your ipsum
<Pici> :O
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: you could also (ab)use the CoC for that, or something.  after all, it's just text.
 * Hobbsee hides her ipsum
<Myrtti> then again, IRL there was three 13-y-o's present and I said the v-word (the finnish f-word) multiple times over than I said it here
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: this is a channel where you must be perfect, though.  NO EXCUSES!
<Myrtti> I just got this laptop at hardy release party >___<
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I'm sowwy
<Myrtti> (ö_____ö)
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: you'll need to say that somewhere where it sticks around forever, publically, otherwise multiple people may hold it against you, forever, indefinetly.
<Pici> Why the long face?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: tis the ubuntu way, apparently.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: Isn't that here, in the logs?
 * Pici pats Seeker` 
<Myrtti> Pici: it's not a long face, it's an ascii "big eyes with long lashes, face trying to look cute"
<Myrtti> puppy eyes, if you will
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: only if people actually look at it.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: and you can be sure that those who will use it against people won't look up the logs, nor will they quote the apology.
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #kubuntu (prateekjain ASUS-tek)
<Pici> jeez, no need for everyone to come running
<Myrtti> I don't have the op powah :-(
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, prateekjain said: ubottu: whot is this
<Pici> Aye, neither do I
<Myrtti> I could come in and lart them to kingdom come though?
<bazhang> may we help you prateekjain 
<PriceChild> bazhang: #kubuntu just
<prateekjain> bazhang: what happened to kubuntu channel
<prateekjain> yes
<prateekjain> see i have a nTFS parttion
<prateekjain> and there are some folders whose owner is ROOT..i wanna chage it to prateek
<prateekjain> how?
<prateekjain> actually all folders are root
<prateekjain> woner
<PriceChild> prateekjain: This channel is not for support.
<Myrtti> I wish I had #kubuntu logs
<prateekjain> PriceChild: ok
<stdin> Myrtti: bt is up
<jdavies> prateekjain: so what's "< ~prateekjain> hindi hamari rashtrabhasha hia..in goro ko kya pata"?
<Myrtti> it is?
<Myrtti> jolly good
<stdin> Myrtti: has been for a couple days now
<prateekjain> jdavies: i means i love my mothertounge
<Pici> prateekjain: Tell me about offtopic conversations in #kubuntu
<jdavies> !english | prateekjain 
<ubottu> prateekjain: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<prateekjain> ok
<prateekjain> see i want to tell one thing to all u friends
<prateekjain> see as soon as i break a law
<prateekjain> i get warnings from all over the place
<prateekjain> but when i ask a query,,i am shown the door
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ prateekjain  please read this thanks
<prateekjain> i mean i dont get answer..though i should thank eagles and scorpoin
<prateekjain> i dont think i have broken any conduct
<prateekjain> bazhang: plz help me
<Myrtti> let me explain why all the main channels are english only
<Myrtti> for one, if we'd all speak our native languages there, there would be too much traffic. That's why there's channel for each loco and each language
<Myrtti> and you can freely use hindi, arabic, finnish, you name it, in a one dedicated to it
<prateekjain> Myrtti: i dont have any prob with eng
<prateekjain> i ahve a prob WITH MY kubuntu
<prateekjain> HELP
<Pici> prateekjain: Answers are not always available, you need to be patient.
<Hobbsee> prateekjain: if the topic is in english, and other people speak in english in the channel, then you should probably speak english.  If you can't, or prefer not to, the suggested alternative is to find a support place in your language of choice - not to try to change the language of an existing channel.
<bazhang> prateekjain, you need to read that coc and take it to heart; please become a valued member of this community thanks
<Myrtti> for the second, we've got strict rules about the conduct that we expect every user to have
 * Pici quiets up, thinks too many people are talking
<Hobbsee> bazhang: do you honestly think he'd undersatnd that, if he seems not to understand that this is a support channel?
<prateekjain> bazhang: hey
<prateekjain> i got it
<Myrtti> if you speak a language we don't understand, we assume the wors
<prateekjain> sorry
<Myrtti> t
<prateekjain> my fault
<bazhang> okay Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i'm sure there's a better way of putting it, but the point still stands :)
<Myrtti> you were asked, I believe, not to speak hindi in #kubuntu, n'est pas, prateekjain?
<prateekjain> bazhang: the #kubuntu channel is not working and this channel opened so i came here...i a am sorry
<Pici> Myrtti: The first issue was offtopic conversation actually.
<prateekjain> Myrtti; so i stopped it
<Myrtti> so, here we are then
<prateekjain> Pici: how do i gain access there
<prateekjain> oh i cant ask questions here since its not as support channel..
<Pici> prateekjain: You were muted because you insisted on continuing an offtopic (and non english) conversation even after multiple warnings.
<prateekjain> Pici: oh.
<prateekjain> well
<prateekjain> how can i be unmuted
<Myrtti> so you need to show us that you understand the rules
<Myrtti> that there's a place for offtopic discussion, and a place for discussion in hindi
<prateekjain> Myrtti: and how can i show you i understand and respect the rules
<Myrtti> and neither is #kubuntu
<prateekjain> OK!
<prateekjain> i wont speak hindi or offtopic again
<prateekjain> Myrtti: thats not cool..seriously
<Myrtti> goaah, I hate these brightlite whatever laptop screen
<Myrtti> I'm typing blindly, can't see a thing
<Pici> prateekjain: Well, those are the rules, so you can either respect them, or go elsewhere for support, its your choice.
<bazhang> prateekjain, your tone will only prolong this
<prateekjain> Pici: i said before...i respect them
<Myrtti> !guidelines | prateekjain 
<ubottu> prateekjain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prateekjain> what should i do to be unmuted
<Myrtti> please read that
<prateekjain> i read them
<prateekjain> ok
<Myrtti> /me thinks we need a quiz module with pop quiz about the irc guidelines
<Myrtti> :->
<prateekjain> ok
<prateekjain> i read them thanks
<prateekjain> red
<prateekjain> ubottu: u r a bot?
<ubottu> Factoid u r a bot? not found
<prateekjain> ubottu: u are alive?
<ubottu> Factoid u are alive? not found
<Myrtti> prateekjain: yes, she is a bot
<PriceChild> prateekjain: it is a bot
<prateekjain> ok
<PriceChild> sorry, she
<prateekjain> wow
<prateekjain> how how do they make it
<PriceChild> hamsters
<Hobbsee> magic
<PriceChild> magic hamsters
<Hobbsee> very
<prateekjain> how..java
<prateekjain> or c
<Myrtti> python
<stdin> and pixie dust
<Myrtti> eggdrops are tcl
<prateekjain> they add thousands of IF THEN ELSE
<prateekjain> if query='how to install ubuntu'
<prateekjain> then {'get a cd')
<prateekjain> like this
<Myrtti> so, if someone with an oppage at #kubuntu would say the final word
<Myrtti> since I'm still typing blindly and i don't have oppage there
<prateekjain> Myrtti: i dont understand the meaning of oppage
<prateekjain> Myrtti: u cant see!
<Myrtti> prateekjain: you don't need to
<PriceChild> jdavies: still around?
<Myrtti> prateekjain: very badly
<Pici> prateekjain: It means that she cannot remove the mute
<prateekjain> Pici: but why
<PriceChild> prateekjain: I'm not sure it was mentioned before, but #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic are the general chatter channels. Please keep the others primarily on support. :)
<prateekjain> i have read the guidlines
<Pici> prateekjain: Because she was is not as all powerful as we all think she is
<PriceChild> prateekjain: the mute is removed
<prateekjain> i am not chatting offtopic or non-english now
<jdavies> PriceChild: yeah
<prateekjain> oh thanks
<prateekjain> <deep breath>
<PriceChild> jdavies: I removed the mute, thought you'd disappeared and hope its ok :)
<Myrtti> I'm not omnipotent ;___;
<jdavies> PriceChild: sure thing :)
<prateekjain> after all this can you tel me how can i PM ppl here
<PriceChild> prateekjain: /msg nickname message
<prateekjain> so that others are never disturbed
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<prateekjain> ubottu: I like you bot
<ubottu> Factoid i like you bot not found
<PriceChild> prateekjain: anything else we can help you with?
<prateekjain>  /msg prateekjain test
<prateekjain> PriceChild: i typed it...but it doesnt seem to work
<Myrtti> /msg prateekjain test
<prateekjain> Myrtti: thanks
<prateekjain> Myrtti: i have a query can u help?
<bazhang> n=ei04090@aulas-i-p2.fe.up.pt raca in main channel (now gone)
<Pici> bazhang: jrib took care of it?
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (kompi03)
<jdavies> woo
<bazhang> Pici, j davies did
<bazhang> anyone else used chanserv.py? what is the abbrev for mute? m is whois
<Pici> bazhang: m should be mute according to the source.
<Pici> if comm in ['m','mute']:
<bazhang> Pici, so /cs m nick?
<Pici> bazhang: That should work
<bazhang> thanks Pici :)
<bazhang> n=nospam@pontiacil-244.illinois.prairieinet.net quasarrichter
<jussi01> jdavies: had a comment a week or 2 back that the spanish factoid was slightly wrong (grammatically) - did you see that?
<jdavies> jussi01: L.L last changed it, will check later
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> !-es
<ubottu> es aliases: spanish, espanol - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:12 - last edited by LjL on 2008-03-26 15:54:26
<Amaranth> yay it shows last edit now
<Amaranth> !-love
<ubottu> love has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-10-14 07:45:34
<Amaranth> guess that never got changed
<jdavies> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jussi01> Amaranth: because its one of the best factoids we have...
<Amaranth> hehe
<bazhang> not better than the because....satan one though ;]
<Amaranth> hmm, 07:45 UTC
<Amaranth> i may have been drinking
<jussi01> bazhang: which one?
<bazhang> ubottu why you do this to me?
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<ubottu> bazhang: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> heh
<Amaranth> yay broken english
<jussi01> !why do you do this to me?
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> !why you do this to me?
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> hrm...
<Amaranth> weird
<jussi01> might be a plugin... Joejaxx fault I guess...
<bazhang> anything with why and ?
<jussi01> @why 
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<jussi01> @why bazhang
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> I might have to do somerthing about that one...
<bazhang> oh noes!
<jdavies> ....
<jdong> @why
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<jdong> ok...
<jdong> @why | jdong
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<jdong> aww.
<Amaranth> ubottu: why?
<ubottu> Factoid why? not found
<jdavies> @when
<Pici> @list alias
<ubottu> Pici: add, lock, newcouch, remove, satan, slap, unlock, and why
<Pici> @newcouch jdavies 
<ubottu> because jdavies can buy another one
<jdavies> @satan
 * ubottu invokes.............Satan.
<Amaranth> hehehe
<bazhang> @slap
 * ubottu slaps with Joe Jaxx's Large Swedish Fish Candy
<Amaranth> well that tells you who did it :P
<jdavies> @unlock a door
<ubottu> jdavies: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang: bazhang
<bazhang> ;]
<jussi01> @slap Amaranth
 * ubottu slaps Amaranth with Joe Jaxx's Large Swedish Fish Candy
<jdavies> @42
<Pici> @jeffk [ newcouch [ why ] ]
 * ubottu becuase becuase...............................Satan. can buy anothar one
<jdavies> hahaha
<Amaranth> we once crashed ubotu with these things
<Pici> Yes
<jussi01> ok, youve had your fun...
<Amaranth> we were making combos of like 20 commands
<jussi01> @unload Alias
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> jussi01: filter too
<Amaranth> @list filter
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: 'filter' is not a valid plugin.
<Amaranth> @list Filter
<ubottu> Amaranth: Error: 'Filter' is not a valid plugin.
<Amaranth> @filter
<jussi01> i unloaded it already
 * Amaranth confused
<Pici> Amaranth: filter is rainbow, gnu, jeffk, etc
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> what is jeffk?
<Pici> Amaranth: Something Awful editor, makes the text pretty much unintelligible 
<Amaranth> oh, neat
<Pici> Hello Amaranth I like cheese and crackers returns Hellllo Amaratnh, I lliek cheese adn crackesr
<Amaranth> and gnu?
<Pici> Gnu/Hello Gnu/Amaranth Gnu/I etc
<Amaranth> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
 * Amaranth Gnu/Shuts Gnu/Up
<mneptok> god that humor stinks. someone open the GNU/Windows.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, no, burn is CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), brasero, gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> burn
<Pici> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> !burners =~ s/gnomebaker/gnomebaker, brasero/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Amaranth> xcdroast is not GNOME :P
<Amaranth> oh, it seems to use gtk2 now instead of tk
<Amaranth> same stupid app though
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bigtimer121 said: ubottu: how is it going
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, llll said: !Myrtti  here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11162/
<Myrtti> lol
<Pici> Always causing trouble....
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: fps is To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<Pici> ....
<Pici> To run irssi, run irssi in a terminal.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: glxgears is To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, o0Chris0o said: !foo is bar or @foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: foo is bar
<Pici> Whats the difference between ccsm and simple-ccsm?
<Myrtti> I've go no idea
<Myrtti> other than they apparently come in different packages?
<Pici> Some_Person: ^
<Myrtti> !info compizconfig-manager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-manager does not exist in hardy
<Myrtti> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 594 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<Some_Person> simple-ccsm is the package that allows the "Custom" desktop effects in the Appearance manager in Hardy
<Some_Person> The other no longer does that
<Myrtti> oh?
<Pici> !no ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<stdin> ^ <reply>
<Pici> !no ccsm is <reply> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> stdin: Thanks
<Pici> Some_Person: I dont really see the point of !glxgears
<Some_Person> glxgears -printfps is an invalid command
<Some_Person> glxgears is often used to make sure that the video card is properly set up because it tells you the FPS in a terminal
<Pici> Some_Person: ah
<Pici> I didnt even realize we already had that factoid.
<Pici> !glxgears =~ s/ -printfps//
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !glxgears =~ s/ \-printfps//
<Myrtti> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Pici> !fps =~ s/ -printfps//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> !-glxgears
<ubottu> glxgears is <alias> fps - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 21:55:05
<Myrtti> !fps
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<Pici> stdin: Heres a good feature the bot should have: if you try to apply a regex to an alias, have it edit the original factoid
<stdin> maybe, but that's harder than it sounds ;) but possible I guess
<Pici> stdin: I dont know if you're going to be doing new features, or only fixing the bugs so it 'works'
<stdin> Pici: I plan on doing both
<jussi01> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> I've already added @sync for the lazy and cron-impaired :p
<Myrtti>  @hug jussi01 
<stdin> but that was just to see if I could
<stdin> and lost of @help stuff
<jdavies> and where is my cookie?
<jussi01> and the last edited
<jussi01> jdavies: you dont deserve one :P
<jdavies> :-(
<jdavies> ok..
<stdin> I think I fixed the addressing thing too
<stdin> ubottu: foo
<ubottu> bar
<stdin> yep
<jussi01> :D
<stdin> the code to do that assumed the bots nick was always 5 chars, so it wasn't too hard to fix
 * jussi01 sighs at the holyhandgrenade botabuse in -bots
<jdavies> long live Monty Python
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ufw is Uncomplicated Firewall is included, but by default disabled, in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy). To enable, type 'sudo ufw enable'. For more information, see 'man ufw'.
<Myrtti> !ufw
<ubottu> Factoid ufw not found
<Myrtti> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jdavies> !search ufw
<Some_Person> ufw is a frontend for iptables
<ubottu> Found: 
<Myrtti> isn't ufw a frontend to iptables?
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> as is firestarter and so on
<Some_Person> but ufw is included in ubuntu
<Myrtti> yes...
<Some_Person> I think it at least deserves mention, as it's purpose is to make iptables easier to manage, which it accomplishes in my opinion, and it is included in ubuntu, which is why I submitted it.
<Myrtti> Pici: ^
<ompaul> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Seeker`> can we get ubottu in -uk?
<jdavies> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> Factoid join #ubuntu-uk not found
<jussi01> stdin: ^
<stdin> jussi01: yeah, it still does it though
<stdin> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> stdin: stdin
<ubottu> Factoid whoami not found
<stdin> jussi01: like that
<Seeker`> does ubottu not have a cloak?
<stdin> nope
<Seeker`> :(
<stdin> it must be cold without one
<nalioth> stdin: there is much going on now with bots and such ( and some other ubot* don't have Ubuntu cloaks, either )
<stdin> nalioth: I was thinking more of a @unaffiliated/jussi01/bot/ubottu cloak for now
<stdin> but that's up to jussi
<nalioth> stdin: such as ubot3 has?
<stdin> yeah
<Pici> Myrtti: What am I, the official factoid editor?
<Amaranth> Why can't it just get an ubuntu/bot/ubottu cloak?
<ompaul> Pici, yes
<Myrtti> Pici: a) you do it so magnificently, dear, b) we love you, I love you, let's get married? c) please \(ö_ö)/
<Myrtti> Amaranth: because we don't want it to be official bot, dear
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Err
<Myrtti> Amaranth: yes, I know
<Amaranth> What one _do_ we want to be an official bot?
<Myrtti> it is de facto official
<nalioth> we are working on the bot situation
<Myrtti> Amaranth: the one $higher_power_with_better_resources runs
<Amaranth> nalioth is going to setup a bot?
<Pici> Myrtti: Fine ;)
<nalioth> Amaranth: i've had ubot3 running for a long time now
<Amaranth> At this point any 'official' bot is going to have to use ubottu's database
<Myrtti> as they should
<ompaul> Amaranth, it is not official until it is official - let's sit back and watch the floor show
<ompaul> Amaranth, there are comments during the last while about not having an official bot in the hands of a person - it has to be on "common hardware"
<ompaul> perhaps from the ultimate answer, in some canonical format
<ompaul> or some such
<ompaul> - is it obvious I am a little tired ;-)
<Myrtti> ompaul: hush, you said the magic word
<Myrtti> s/canonical/$higher_power_with_better_resources/
<Myrtti> though, of course, the default value for that variable is the beforementioned one ;-)
<ompaul> the truth lies here
<ompaul> hehehe
<Myrtti> the problem with the default value is that although now it basically rolls in money, I'd like to see the bot on Ubuntu space, not C space
<ompaul> it could
<Myrtti> companies come and go, people with passions for a certain thing forming a community don't
<Myrtti> they last forevah!
<ompaul> Myrtti, a bit of both tbh
<ompaul> Myrtti, when you hear someone say "rebranding" say "I got three letters for ya, IBM"
<Myrtti> +1
<stdin> well, the bot is oss, anyone can host it, but it'd be more reliable if it was hosted on some uber-computer somewhere
 * mneptok would strongly suggest not doing any bot movement planning anytime soon
<mneptok> Myrtti: the problem is that communites never run anything. motivated individuals inside that community do. which means another Seveas situation.
<Myrtti> /me looks around, doesn't see any boxes or u-hauls around
<mneptok> Myrtti: look above my neck. there's yer box.
<Seeker`> so if canonical wont host it, you need hosting that is paid for by the group, with multiple people with access
<ompaul> Seeker`, or a nominated group of more than one
<Myrtti> such as... can you guess?
<Myrtti> tadah
<Myrtti> irc council
<Myrtti> or irc team
<Myrtti> /me rolls
<ompaul> Myrtti, no no beware of the rick
<Myrtti> /me drops on the floor, whinces
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-10
<mneptok> Seeker`: where are you getting "Canonical won't host it?"
<Pici> emma: Whats up?
<Seeker`> mneptok: look at the word before canonical - "if"
<Pici> mneptok will host it on his work computer
<mneptok> Seeker`: mighty big if, especially from my chair. 'nuff said.
<Seeker`> mneptok: I was just trying to get a better idea of the situation, not making any statements about how likely each outcome would be
<mneptok> Pici: the only personal machine i have with a 24/7 connection to Canonical infrastructure is a Mac Quadra 605 (68K) running OpenBSD :P
<mneptok> Seeker`: and i'm trying to give you one. without losing my job.
<mneptok> ;)
<Seeker`> :P
<Pici> Emma said she was confused, no need for alarm of her idling or whatnot.
<mneptok> i'm still male.
<ompaul> mneptok, so you keep telling us
<Seeker`> mneptok: likely story
<Myrtti> I want that heart too!
<mneptok> grrrr ... stupid sabdfl.
<mneptok> "no, kurt, you may not eat our customers."
<mneptok> wtf?
<ompaul> hahahaha
 * mneptok is having a tough day
<ompaul> mneptok, fried easy over :)
<Myrtti> mwahahaha
<Myrtti> /completion -auto <3 ♥
<jrib> what in the...
<Myrtti> kekekekkekek
<jrib> but that doesn't look like an icecream cone
<Myrtti> ♥
<jrib> I think I could fill up ~/ubuntu_quotes pretty quickly if I just wrote a script to add every other line mneptok says
<mneptok> i ♥  my IRC
<mneptok> i ♠  my dog
<mneptok> i ♣ my wife
<Myrtti> awww, what a cute name
<gnomefre1k> you club your wife?
<mc44> any clue how much bandwidth ubotu uses?
<Seeker`> ☣
<mneptok> gnomefreak: only when she's been good.
<mneptok> but i have probably said too much
<gnomefreak> ;)
<PriceChild> Yay for cleanly reconnecting irssi.
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Allo Seeker` 
<Seeker`> how are you? coping well with the hot weather?
<PriceChild> I'm good, just had a bbq.
<PriceChild> Today was a little cloudier here.
<Seeker`> oooh, sounds good. I need to have one of them
<Seeker`> same here - we had thunder and lightning
<Seeker`> It got close enough that I disconnected the phone / tv aerial / non-surge protected power
<PriceChild> I would never think to do that.
<Seeker`> all of my computer equipment uses wired networking, and my mythtv box is also connected to the aerial
<Seeker`> so if the tv aerial got hit, it is (theoretically) connected to all of my other computers
<Seeker`> same goes for the phone lone
<Seeker`> *line
<PriceChild> I need to fix my theme to put the clock on a different line to the status.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: why?
<PriceChild> because the list of active windows covers up the clock
<Seeker`> :/
<mneptok> omg! OMG! ETHIOPIAN RESTO NEXT DOOR TO THE OFFICE!
 * mneptok swoons
<emma> Hi. My understanding is that the preferred place to disagree with someone is here.
<mneptok> go ahead
<nalioth> depends on "someone" and the subject of the disagreement
<mneptok> i asked him to run "ps aux"
<emma> I was not typoing what you said. Several other people had been giving him the command ps ax | grep wine
<mneptok> you kept telling him "ps ax"
<mneptok> emma: do they work for Canonical earning a living supporting Ubuntu?
<mneptok> since i don;t know them, no, they don't.
<emma> Is that relevant to whether I was typoing you or not?
<nalioth> emma: just want seems to be the issue?
<mneptok> please do not give Ubuntu users instructions that contradict the instructions from Canonical employees
<emma> I did not do that.
<mneptok> you just dsaid you did!
<mneptok> do i need to paste it?
<nalioth> mneptok: a moment please?
<mneptok> 'course
<emma> I request that another op please take a look at their scroll back to see for themselves that I have been helping Ubuntu users for hours and was only repeating what other people had been saying, when mneptok started something with me for no apparent reason.
<nalioth> mneptok: your logic is faulty.  I don't believe i would want the Canonical janitor to be giving me OS instructions
<mneptok> O:)
<nalioth> emma: you were repeating some other users wrong commands
<nalioth> emma: they were given two different times with the wrong format, and you picked up on the more repeated one
<nalioth> it happens.
<mneptok> emma: the important thing is that when an op tells you to do/not do something, you stop.
<mneptok> and again, you didn't, and began arguing with me on-channel
<mneptok> emma: was Mark not clear about this?
<emma> I did not do that. I came in here exactly in order to handle it the right way. Why are you being like this?
<mneptok> 22:50 < mneptok> emma: please stop repeating commands i have given and typo'ing them
<mneptok> 22:50 < emma> I'm not.
<mneptok> 22:50 < mneptok> emma: i suggest you look again
<mneptok> 22:50 < emma> No.
<emma> I learned about the ps ax | grep wine command from two other informed Ubuntu helpers in there. I thought it was cool so I was repeating it. It worked for me on my own computer. And when I saw that matthew was pasteing ps ax - grep wine (not using the pipe) I was trying to be helpful since I thought perhaps he was using the - instead of the |
<nalioth> mneptok: emma: can we drop this?  it was a mistake by a well meaning emma
 * nalioth headdesks
<emma> Then you *jumped* on me and said I was typoing you. But I was not typoing you.
<emma> Yes I can drop it. 
<mneptok> nalioth: the mistake, IMO, was that i asked her to stop, to read backscroll, and the answer was "no."
<mneptok> *that's* what i object to
<mneptok> Mark specifically asked that the ops requests be respected.
<mneptok> the biggest point he tried to make, out the window.
<nalioth> emma: please do as the ops request  :)  we are only trying to keep the channel running smoothly
<emma> I have been very respectful. Why do you over look the other things that Mark asked for?
<mneptok> such as>
<emma> Such as the ops being respectful to users.
<mneptok> excuse me?
<emma> You are excused.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<mneptok> i rest my case.
<mneptok> and *that* little logfile gem will be under sabdfl's nose at UDS.
<Amaranth> I can't help but laugh at the end there
<bazhang> this should just go away
<wgrant> bazhang: Your best bet is probably to just gouge out your eyes, I'm afraid :(
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
<elkbuntu> so 'being respectful' now means acting refusing reasonable requests, and acting like a $non-insulting-word-for-spoiled-child.
<elkbuntu> s/acting//
<bazhang> both sides are wrong
<elkbuntu> how pray tell
<bazhang> there should only be one side
<elkbuntu> there is never only one side, ever.
<elkbuntu> and you're a fool if you think you can form one.
<tonyyarusso> mc44: afaik it's more an issue of memory & processor than bandwidth.  However, if you want an estimate, set up an irssi instance joined to every Ubuntu channel and measure that - I'd imagine that'd be about the same, no?
<bazhang> that I am a fool is well-established
<elkbuntu> i dont know you well enough to make such assumptions.
<bazhang> naturally there will never be a borg-like hive mind
<bazhang> windows has that cornered :)
<elkbuntu> if the only comments you can make are 'it should go away' and 'both sides are wrong because there should only be one', then you're not going to last.
<bazhang> I shall comment no further on this then
<mneptok> bazhang: if you close your eyes hard enough, stick your finders in your ears and scream LALALALALLALA, "it should go away."  ;)
<mneptok> *fingers
<elkbuntu> but be warned, whilst you're doing that, the trolls and spammers have a field day.
<elkbuntu> sorry, $non_accusatory_descriptor_for_troll and $non_accusatory_word_for_spammer
<mneptok> *patpat*
<mneptok> :)
<Seeker`> From this point on, there is a system of renaming in effect, where all instances of words that sound accusatory / offensive are replaced with $non_(accustatory | offensive)_word_for_<word>
<mneptok> or GNU/Troll
<Seeker`> seeing as if someone has all the properties of X, they are an "instance" of X, therefore you are not accusing anyone of anything, you are meerly stating fact
<emma> Hello
<emma> mneptok - I thought it would be best if I took a break from the conversation we were having. Some of the things you were saying were upsetting. 
<emma> mneptok - I came into -ops however because I'm certain that it is the only appropriate place to have a difference of opinion with you. I certainly would not criticize you in #ubuntu or any other of your channels.
<mneptok> they are not "mine"
<mneptok> just as they are not "yours"
<mneptok> they are "ours"
<emma> mneptok -- In any event, and I mean this quite sincerely, I feel that a little different approach could have prevented your stress level from rising and mine as well. 
<mneptok> some people have spent years of their life honing skills and learning tricks. some of them have invested a huge amount of time and effort, often without pay, to create something for everybody.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, haha
<bazhang> have to add that to my chanserv.py
<mneptok> when people like that ask you to read backscroll before continuing a conversation, the correct answer is not "no."
<mneptok> is that perfectly clear?
<emma> Yes it certainly is. 
<mneptok> wonderful. enjoy your weekend.
<Seeker`> Is there anything else we can help you with emma?
<emma> Yes I wasn't quite finished. Thank you for asking.
<Seeker`> Well, nalio th asked that this conversation was dropped, and mneptok's comment certainly looks like he is no longer interested in this conversation
<mneptok> i do not know what more needs be said.
<bazhang> mneptok, is a *he*?
<nalioth> Seeker`: nalio who?
<mneptok> emma is aware of the ops wishes, anything further is a matter for the IRC Council.
<mneptok> and i hardly think this rises to the level of a Council issue.
<Seeker`> nalioth: was trying not to highlight you
<Seeker`> bazhang: I dont know, but statistically, he is more likely to be correct than she
<emma> mneptok - Well the part I came in here for was to ask you to consider that the way you speak to people can make a huge difference in how effective you are as a communicator and as a leader of this community.
<bazhang> Seeker`, ;]
<mneptok> emma: please consider that i always consider my audience.
<elkbuntu> emma, you do not know mneptok, so you dont know how altered his discussion with you was.
<elkbuntu> i however do know mneptok, and i do know that his discussion was altered.
<elkbuntu> now, if that is all, i request that you respect our 'no idling' rules for this channel.
<emma> Certainly, thanks for giving me a moment to say what I had to say there.
<mneptok> any time
 * elkbuntu waits
<emma> One more thing..
<mneptok> of course there is.
<emma> You can be sure that no matter how I am treated I will respect your wishes and do as you say. Thank you.
<emma> I will just have to come in here when I feel hurt so that I can articulate what just happened and give you my perspective and a bit of input on how it could have been done better. That way we might all learn.
<elkbuntu> given your behaviour in #ubuntu this morning, i am not convinced.
<emma> Goodnight. Thanks again.
 * Seeker` wonders if elkbuntu is holding their breath
<elkbuntu> not any more
<bazhang> there's more than one of her?
<emma> Well elkbuntu I have been in Ubuntu for hours and have helped many many people. And you can scroll up to see where nalioth says I was being well meaning. 
<emma> I think that's significant. Goodnight friends.
<elkbuntu> emma, that's not the behaviour i was referring to
<Seeker`> bazhang: Quite possibly. I was trying to use a gender neutral phrase until I could /whois :P
<bazhang> Seeker`, hehe
<elkbuntu> i obviously need to shower less, i'm gathering friends i dont want.
 * mneptok perks up
<Seeker`> bazhang: Its 5am here, I'm not totally awake :P
<elkbuntu> no, you're wanted compared to others.
<mneptok> less showering? yoo-mon fee-males?
<elkbuntu> heh
<Seeker`> actually, I think it may be bedtime. Goodnight.
<bazhang> ;]
<mneptok> UNBATHED YOO-MON FEE-MALE BEDTIME?!??!
 * mneptok hisses
<elkbuntu> no
<mneptok> :(
<mneptok> you ruin EVERYTHING! I HATE YOU!
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<mneptok> *ahem*
<elkbuntu> indeed
<mneptok> well, that hissy fit didn't help. maybe nictotine and a violent video game is the recipe.
<Amaranth> GTA4 is the answer to everything
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Amaranth> Screw it, I'm just going to ignore people that don't put my nick in their line in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> If they don't want to take the effort to make it easier for me to help them then I won't
<elkbuntu> fair enough
<elkbuntu> however do remember that many of the people in there are new to irc
<Amaranth> Right, which is why I told them what to do
<Amaranth> But if they can't follow that simple direction I don't expect them to be able to use any other help I could give either
<elkbuntu> right, so you're going to ignore people that dont put your nick in their line... even after being asked.
<bazhang> new to computers even
<elkbuntu> i was just clarifying
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, most days I don't look too hard for my lines either.
<emma> Hi, <rgravener> posted a link in #ubuntu that I'm sure no one likes. Thought you may want a heads up.
<tonyyarusso> Funny how she knows how to use !ops incorrectly to annoy us all but can't manage to use it for its purpose.
<bazhang> not really opworthy
<elkbuntu> shes been abusing !ops?
<bazhang> if he becomes a problem will mute him
<elkbuntu> bazhang, what was the link he posted?
<bazhang> nothing especially bad elkbuntu  that I could see
<bazhang> didnt watch it all the way though
<elkbuntu> i was askign for the link
<bazhang> http://ustream.tv/channel/sleep-time
<bazhang> elkbuntu, see above
<elkbuntu> he's being generally offtopic that i can see, asking for the name of squirting toilets.. etc
<bazhang> kick him?
<nalioth> bazhang: catalyse
<elkbuntu> bazhang, spend an hour or two in PM with him
<bazhang> he seems to have reigned it in after being warned
<bazhang> elkbuntu, you serious?
<nalioth> lots of folks are not aware that #ubuntu is a strict support channel
<elkbuntu> bazhang, certain someone bumped up te 'average time'
<elkbuntu> um, this isnt a video, it's someone's webcam, they're trying to get people to 'join'
<elkbuntu> the guy just started bitching about how it wasnt working and nobody had joined
<elkbuntu> (read, it was $non_offensive_word_for_the_guy_is_a_spammer)
<bazhang> so /cs o kb rgravener ? :)
<Amaranth> see if he does anything else
<bazhang> will do thanks Amaranth  :)
<elkbuntu> he will when he feels like we've given up
<bazhang> though I do have to go to lunch soon..
<ompaul> bazhang, ?
<ompaul> LjL, are you here this time of day?
<jussi01> nalioth: good morning
<jussi01> nalioth: If you could loak ubottu that would be great, something like @unaffiliated/ubottu would be nice
<ompaul> jussi01, loaking is forbidden
<jussi01> haha
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> cloak then :P
<jussi01> stupid typos
<ompaul> stpidu ingfers
<jussi01> ompaul: funny how that works so well sometimes...
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> okay I am out of here think food :-)
<Myrtti> I'm really getting bored with that ASUS-tek fellow
<jussi01> Myrtti: still being annoying?
<Myrtti> he has pm'd me 5am
<jussi01> heh...
<Myrtti> not that early where he's from
<Myrtti> but still
<Myrtti> [05:19] <ASUS-tek> hi dude 
<Myrtti> [05:19] *** ASUS-tek [n=iamjerk@221.128.205.67]
<Myrtti> [05:19] ***  ircname  : Super star
<Myrtti> re:ident "you think so?"
<Myrtti> notice the PC attitude I'm having
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul pours tea for Myrtti 
<ikonia> PriceChild: you here/awake ?
<PriceChild> he's been odd before and informed of the offtopic rules
<PriceChild> i'm not here
<jussi01> Just FYI I have parted ubottu form #ubuntu-bots, as it only gets abused in there. 
<ubottu> fde called the ops in #ubuntu (pa)
<Myrtti> taking care of it
<jussi01> !staff | [12:39:41] <desen> m's'n de bekliyorum seni yeIda_tonya
<jussi01> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
 * Hobbsee glances at the previous log, and is amused.
<Hobbsee> ahhh, it helps to give packages back in the right release.  I'm really seeing the merits of a sid-type thing, now.
<Hobbsee> [20:31] --> Xtreme_Great has joined this channel (n=xtreme@122.168.90.253).
<Hobbsee> [20:32] <Xtreme_Great> I wanted some help regarding kernel module programming
<Hobbsee> [20:32] <Xtreme_Great> The compiler can't find module.h
<Hobbsee> [20:32] <Xtreme_Great> can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> [20:32] --> mok0 has joined this channel (n=mok@563413c5.rev.stofanet.dk).
<Myrtti> huh
<Hobbsee> [20:32] <Xtreme_Great> I wanted some help regarding kernel module programming
<Hobbsee> [20:32] <Xtreme_Great> anyone?
<Hobbsee> [20:33] <-- alex-weej has left this server ("Ex-Chat").
<Hobbsee> [20:35] <-- Xtreme_Great has left this channel ("I thout ubuntu means the spirit to help").
<Hobbsee> fail.  on multiple accounts.
<Hobbsee> has he been doing this elsewhere?
<Hobbsee> a) he doesn't read the topic, so doesn't think it's a support channel, or b) doesn't think that it applies to him, and c) doesn't understand the concept of a weekend.
<Myrtti> d) doesn't understand the concept of waiting patiently for more than five minutes
<Hobbsee> ah, he's back now, asking exactly the same thing.
<jussi01> where?
<Hobbsee> -devel
<jussi01> ahh, I see
<Hobbsee> of course, logic might have suggested to him that the linux kernel headers would have been a good place to start, if he was looking into kernel programming, but there you go.
<Myrtti> /me is too tired to check /who
<Myrtti> who is M. Spruell?
<jussi01> nalioth: 
<jussi01> oops, sorry for the hilight
<ompaul> jussi01, I think he highlights on "n"
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, kernel newbies would be the best place for someone would it not?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: probably.
<ompaul> I have to go again argh
<Hobbsee> ompaul: it is a distro level question, to some degree - involves using the distro tools
<ompaul> back in an hour or so
<Myrtti> how come intresting people don't use del.icio.us??
<Hobbsee> why would htey?
<Myrtti> *shrug* to let other people leach on their intresting links? :-P
<jussi01> someone hilight me please?
<Seeker`> jussi01: no
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no highlights for you.  not yours!
<Seeker`> noone should say jussi01 in case it highlights him
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: you can't discuss anything involving jussi01, no.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: sheesh, that sounds like emma logic :(
<jussi01> hahah
<jussi01> one more time?
<jdavies> jussi01: you don't deserve it
<Seeker`> jussi01: ok, if you insist
 * Hobbsee recalls emma telling her off for responding to the meeting, as it involved highlighting her.
<jussi01> heh
 * Hobbsee ponders.
<Hobbsee> s/emma/$she_who_proclaims_she_doesn't_spam/ ?  doesn't trigger highlights
<Hobbsee> ah well.  must be sleep time
<Myrtti> /me buys Hobbsee a punching bag for venting out frustrations
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: now, i could have used that earlier.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: unfortunately I vented out my frustrations with /part
<Myrtti> wasn't here to buy you one when you needed it the most
<Hobbsee> awww
<Myrtti> I think I'll go now to my moms to a) act carnivore with grilled sausages b) see my guinea pig c) eat mint chocolate ice cream d) sleep
<Hobbsee> enjoy
<Jucato> !whoami
<ubottu> Factoid whoami not found
<Jucato> hm..
<jussi01> @whoami
<ubottu> jussi01: jussi01
<Jucato> yep. I jsut realized that :)
<jussi01> hehe
<Jucato> just updated !qt
<ompaul> @howami
<ompaul> full of fun :)
<ompaul> ban list in -offtopic about to be attacked please check out your own stuff I am getting some from ballard and so forth and other ones that don't make some 
<ompaul> *sense
<ompaul> jussi01, can I have the bot in #ubuntu-ie
<ompaul> please
<ompaul> pretty please
<ompaul> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-ie
<ubottu> Factoid join #ubuntu-ie not found
<jussi01> ompaul: there you are ;)
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks
<bazhang> someone banned from ubuntu-pl would go where to get that adjudicated?
<jussi01> bazhang: #ubuntu-irc
<jdavies> #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> thanks jdavies jussi01 :)
<jdavies> bazhang: elektronik123456 is now in -irc
<bazhang> jdavies, that is the right place yes?
<jdavies> yes
<bazhang> thanks :)
<jdavies> just noticed you weren't there ;-)
<bazhang> I should be?
<bazhang> oopps my bad
<nalioth> there is now #ubuntu-ircbots-team for everyone who is running or hosting an Ubuntu irc bot to collaborate in
 * ompaul thinks about lurking there
<ompaul> and pici needs to to be there to link the factories of factoids
<ompaul> ehh did someone op that person?
<ompaul> just pm me
<ompaul> or else I am concerned
 * ompaul is not concerned
<bazhang> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to pmcg_ worst foulup in irc history
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> I have seen worse ;-)
<bazhang> that has to rank top three though
<ompaul> na
<jdong> * jdong has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jdong> there's your worst
<ompaul> now that is number 4
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<ompaul> that is number 15 and bazhang that one was number 22
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> bazhang, you learned a lot in 5 minutes today 
<bazhang> still monumentally bone-headed though
<Seeker`> what channel was that in?
<ompaul> maybe it was just as well I was standing 
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<ompaul> there
<ompaul> anyway now it is all sorted and you a huge education in 5 mins
<ompaul> you will _never_ make that mistake again
<ompaul> and that is life
<bazhang> indeed not
<ompaul> bazhang, the person who never made a mistake never made anything
<bazhang> thanks for saving my bacon ompaul 
<ompaul> bazhang, np
<jdavies> hmm, bacon
 * Seeker` gnaws on bazhang, "mmm....bacony"
<bazhang> Seeker`, :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, not chicken ?
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubottu> Stabbity stab
<ompaul> Amaranth, what you think - don't act just what you think about that party in -offtopic
<ompaul> the one whos ident I was looking at
<Amaranth> eh
<Amaranth> maybe he _is_ a jerk :P
<ompaul> that wavine person
<ompaul> Amaranth, perhaps
<Myrtti> hellooo
<Myrtti> anything I should be worried about happened?
<Myrtti> I've not taken my meds in two days and I feel like hell
<Pici> Myrtti: :( Thats not good
<Myrtti> I feel dizzy and I start to cry from the littlest reasons
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> I know the feeling, I feel ill just thinking about it.
<Myrtti> then again, I did know this was coming
<Myrtti> I feel like an idiot forgetting my meds at home
<Pici> Better than me letting them run out and then the pharmacy being out
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: flashsound is <reply>To get sound out of the flash plugin in ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 you have to install libflashsupport package («sudo apt-get install libflashsupport»)
<Myrtti> as of now the symptoms are about exactly the same as when I started taking these pills + all the symptoms of the condition cured came back. If this goes on as it did in the start, tomorrow will be nausea day.
<Myrtti> which is not cool since it's mothers day and I should be functional
<Pici> I find it helpful to keep myself distracted, but thats just me.
<Myrtti> yeah, I'll have to think something
<Myrtti> haha *snork*
<Myrtti> I don't know how to respond to juliux in  -irc :-D
<Myrtti> haha, got it
<jrib>   !xmms
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jrib> ubottu: no, xmms is <reply> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<nalioth> ubot3`: info xmms hardy
<ubot3`> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1build2 (hardy), package size 2194 kB, installed size 6412 kB
 * nalioth is confuzzled
<Seeker`> nalioth: why so?
<mc44> well, xmms isn't in hardy, for one ;p
<nalioth> wonder why the bot says it is?
<tritium> Hi nalioth.  I will attempt to be at the meeting on Wed., depending on how my work schedule works out.
<nalioth> tritium: there will be logs
<tritium> nalioth: yep
<tritium> I'll still try.  That's close to lunch, so hopefully I can support it.
<Seeker`> does anyone know what "europium.canoncial.com" is?
<Myrtti> canoncial?
<Myrtti> scary
<Seeker`> modulo typos :P
<Seeker`> canonical
<Myrtti> don't do that
<Myrtti> I almost managed to coax myself into panic considering what evil stuff that kind of url would ...
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> I wont dwell into details
<Myrtti> because of you know what
<Seeker`> O.o
<Myrtti> mneptok: ^
<Myrtti> I really need my medication
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: take it then?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I forgot them at home on Thursday when I left to housesit my sisters place
<Seeker`> :/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-05-11
<Wubi_Nubi> hi
<PriceChild> Hey there Wubi_Nubi 
<Wubi_Nubi> can anyone please guide me to the right place to ask this question.  Wubi creates a file on ntfs disk, which it then reads as a file system.  This file exists on ntfs partition.  Does wubi/ubuntu in that boot setup go through some sort of ntfs kernel driver?
<Wubi_Nubi> wouldn't that make it slow, since you have another driver layer in the middle?
<Wubi_Nubi> where can I ask this question, #ubuntu main channel is too fast 
<Wubi_Nubi> I can't read anything :(
<Wubi_Nubi> PriceChild hi to you
<Wubi_Nubi> you seem active atm, could you please advise
<Seeker`> Wubi_Nubi: #ubuntu is the official support channel
<Wubi_Nubi> i asked there many times but no answer, and its too busy and fast and its very hard for me to read 
<Wubi_Nubi> is there a wubi/ubuntu developers channel that I can ask in
<Wubi_Nubi> a smaller channel?
<PriceChild> Wubi_Nubi: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<nalioth> Wubi_Nubi: /msg chanserv list *wubi*
<PriceChild> Wubi_Nubi: I believe that will answer your question.
<Wubi_Nubi> PriceChild I read it, and the forums and the wiki, and I was unable to find the answer
<Wubi_Nubi> thank you very much, nalioth oh you can msg too
<Wubi_Nubi> oh wow
<PriceChild> Wubi_Nubi: there is a "What is the performance?" heading
<Wubi_Nubi> PriceChild it must have escaped me
<PriceChild> basically says "yes, there's a performance hit, and make sure to keep defragmented"
<Wubi_Nubi> thanks buddy
<Wubi_Nubi> have a good night fellas
<Wubi_Nubi> bye bye :)
<elkbuntu> i think the floodbots might not be doing the mibbit unbanning properly
<gnomefreak> anyone knwo fo a good mutt or procmail guide?
<gnomefreak> !info gotmail
<ubottu> gotmail (source: gotmail): utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> nice part message from Flip2405
<elkbuntu> bazhang, you are allowed to paste them to here to save us having to find the needle in the haystack
<bazhang> okay elkbuntu it is very graphic though
<gnomefreak> Bad: new password is too simple << when the hell did this happen :(
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, with what?
<gnomefreak> passwd
<elkbuntu> ...
<elkbuntu> that's not going to go well
<gnomefreak> i was playing in alpine and changed password ( i thought was my email password) now i cant make my system password anymore it keeps telling me that
<elkbuntu> mind you, i scare people with my passwords
<bazhang> * Flip2405 has quit ("Kage is a fucking retard im outtie")
<bazhang> elkbuntu, see above
<elkbuntu> i see. was cage someone else in the channel?
<elkbuntu> err, kage
<bazhang> not that I saw
<elkbuntu> might have been from another channel
<elkbuntu> hmm...not likely
<elkbuntu> you could banforward them here to warn them, but without the bantracker, nobody would be able to check it
<bazhang> will mention to him next time he is in channel-->catalzye for an hour or two ;]
<elkbuntu> im glad you have such a good memory
<bazhang> not too good with the chanzerv.py commands though :(
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bazhang> tried to combine op and mute in one command
<bazhang> hi Tm_T  :)
<DrDerek> just wanting to say, you guys might wanna stop by offtopic.
<theLichKing> yes?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, yes?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: was that you?
<Hobbsee> theLichKing: who sent you here?
<bazhang> elkbunt-u Hobbsee 
<theLichKing> elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> what the hell were you doing?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i sent him here because he was flooding -offtopic
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<theLichKing> offtopic was quite anyway
<theLichKing> quiet
<elkbuntu> that's no excuse
<theLichKing> you need to chill out
<theLichKing> it wasn't just me drawing with text
<Hobbsee> theLichKing: you need to listen to her, methinks.
<elkbuntu> theLichKing, you were the one who did it repeatedly
<elkbuntu> please do not do it again.
<theLichKing> yeah.. what's the point.. it's pointless to argue with an op.. s/he's always right.. i'm wrong
<theLichKing> peace out
<mneptok> the man is always laying the smack down.
<Hobbsee> if xtreme_great shows up again, can someone read him the riot act?  (about asking in single channels only, and actually bothering to read what he gets as an answer)
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, which channels?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i saw him do it in -devel again earlier.
<mneptok> http://theinternetisterrible.com/wp-content/things/figure.PNG
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: he's done it elsewhere, but unsure where (others commented)
<Amaranth> mneptok: hahahahahahahahaha
<bazhang> Hobbsee, he was in #ubuntu yesterday and behaved--should I mute him next time and send him here?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: either way, i nuked him from -devel.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: ubuntu is the correct place to ask
<Hobbsee> bazhang: depends if he asks the same questions over and over again
<bazhang> okay Hobbsee thanks
 * ompaul looks on mneptok on my Sunday morning, now I am askered
<ompaul> so askered I can't spell scared
 * ompaul wonders :)
<ompaul> mneptok, what exactly were you looking for when you found that, on second thoughts I don't want to know ;-)
<bazhang> Hobbsee, he did like twice then when getting somewhat of an answer piped down
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hmmm.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, of course om-paul was around so no telling :)
 * ompaul looks on 
<ompaul> bazhang, how?
<ompaul> who even?
<bazhang> oops 
 * ompaul recompiles internal spellchecker
<bazhang> xtremely_grating or some such name ompaul 
 * ompaul goes for the scroll back of yesterday to read 
<bazhang> xtreme_great is the correct spelling iirc
<ompaul> yeap
<Hobbsee> ompaul: the i_can't_read_topics_or_they_don't_apply_to_me user.
<mneptok> ompaul: just my usual staurday might google image search for "male dumpster 'no collar'"
<ompaul> hahaha
<mneptok> *saturday night
 * mneptok turns up the lighting
 * ompaul hands mneptok a cup of tea 
<ompaul> Hobbsee, that kind of a user - yeap 
<mneptok> please no. saturday night, mate.
 * ompaul hands mneptok another cup of tea with whiskey in it
<mneptok> ompaul: had dinner tonight at a nice new Ethiopian place above one of Montreal's best Irish pubs
<ompaul> that is what they call a surprise
<mneptok> gotta love north america
<ompaul> mneptok, you live there ;-)
<mneptok> please don't make the whole continet take the fall ...
<ompaul> mneptok, I am stuck in "(this space is intentionally left blank)             Dublin"
<ompaul> started in b and ended in n
<ompaul> refers to what happens if you cut yourself you are  ....
<mneptok> oh, i fallah
 * ompaul thinks lets do crosswords with ompaul --- "the picture beside the word anger in the dictionary, clue Ubuntu developer's irc nick"   ;-)
<Amaranth> angry dpl!
<mneptok> ok, naptime
<ompaul> mneptok, nap well
<ompaul> Amaranth, na they just think they are angry
<Amaranth> no, _the_ angry dpl
 * ompaul sets ian on Amaranth 
<ompaul> and not the first one
<ompaul> he protect me from you ;-(
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> :-)
<Amaranth> ian is cool
<Amaranth> i met him when he was supposed to be our firefox maintainer
<ompaul> after a side discussion it was discovered we both were talking about the same people 
<ompaul> strange :)
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: without the bantracker ;-)
<Myrtti> ?
 * jussi01 wakes up
<ompaul> Myrtti, asus_tek is the cause of a the last few bans in -ot
<ompaul> it was only a matter of time
<Myrtti> ompaul: jolly good
 * jussi01 wants to confirm that everyone knows we have a bantracker?
<Myrtti> YOU PEEPS WE HAZ A BANTRACKEH
<jussi01> hahah
<Myrtti> !ops ^
<ubottu> Factoid ops ^ not found
 * jrib knows now.  Thanks jussi01
<jussi01> just the normal @btlogin will do it
<Myrtti> !ops | EVERYONE, WE HAS BANTRACKER
<ubottu> EVERYONE, WE HAS BANTRACKER: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ubottu> Myrtti called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (EVERYONE, WE HAS BANTRACKER)
<Myrtti> there we go
<jussi01> haha
<Myrtti> :->
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ompaul> hehehe
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<jussi01> dont kill it!
<tonyyarusso> my god, and it actually LOADS!
<ompaul> we has lovely 
<Myrtti> jussi01: WE LURVZ YOO
 * ompaul breaths air not fire
<jussi01> Myrtti: you love stdin also :)
<Myrtti> /me smooches stdin with pb'n'jam smelly kisses on the cheak
<elkbuntu> when did we get bantracker?
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<jussi01> elkbuntu: bout a week back. 
<ompaul> jussi01, you could have told us :)
<ompaul> but you kep it a sekret
<ompaul> awwww
<jussi01> ompaul: I did... you just didnt listen...
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> doh!
<elkbuntu> jussi01, some of us have been too busy to grep the logs each night for the word
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah, I know, but I still have to give ompaul crap ;)
<elkbuntu> indeed
<ompaul> jussi01, and for this I thank you :P
 * ompaul chuckles
<jussi01> :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zyx386 said: ubottu, your wiki is empty :)
<zyx386> who is unixtime on hardy?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, btw... !botabuse needs fixing
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<elkbuntu> unless you've coded self-referencing in
<jussi01> elkbuntu: do @login and change whatever you feel needs changing. 
<jussi01> :)
<elkbuntu> meh :Þ
<elkbuntu> i wasnt sure if you'd dealt with the self-referencing issue on a code level yet?
<jussi01> no
<zyx386> can every one tell me, why the unixtime format is removed under hardy???
<jussi01> zyx386: please see the channel you are in?
<zyx386> the #ubuntu send me to her
<jussi01> !botabuse =~ s/ ubotu Bot/ ubottu Bot/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ^
<elkbuntu> :)
<jussi01> zyx386: when you join #ubuntu it automatically sent you here?
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zyx386> no, i ask about Unixtimeformat
<zyx386> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<zyx386> that is mesagge from bot in #ubuntu
<jussi01> zyx386: if you ask ubottu about something, then it tells you that, because we edit the factoids here, as you just saw.
<jussi01> please return to #ubuntu and ask your question there. 
<zyx386> also, add unixtime format in boot :)
<zyx386> ok
<zyx386> thanx
<jussi01> !idle | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<zyx386> ok thanx
<Hobbsee> ahhh, so macow is to blame.
 * Hobbsee just discovered where some of the torrenters came from
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<elkbuntu> what torrenters?
 * Hobbsee was looking at referrers, for the torrents.
<Hobbsee> er, s/for the torrents/
<Hobbsee> found that macow directed them at the /tmp/*.torrents 
<elkbuntu> ah
<PriceChild> btw, unixtime is not removed from hardy, just the gui option to select it is. You can get it back using gconf
<Seeker`> sneaky
<elkbuntu> i'd assume that's a generic gnome change then
<elkbuntu> ?
<PriceChild> pardon?
<elkbuntu> unixtime hardy gconf
<PriceChild> right click the clock and press preferences, you only get 12/24 in hardy.
<elkbuntu> right. and is this an ubuntu specific change, or a gnome change?
<PriceChild> oh sorry
<PriceChild> no idea
<PriceChild> i assume gnome
<Seeker`> can someone run iftop and see if they have a connection to *.canonical.com (in my case, europium.canonical.com)
<Myrtti> checking
<PriceChild> nope..
<Seeker`> PriceChild: leave it running for a min or so and keep and eye on it?
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> I think its ntp Seeker` 
<Seeker`> hmm
<PriceChild> Seeker`: dig ntp.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> Seeker`: dig europium.canonical.com
<PriceChild> Both go to 91.189.94.4
<Seeker`> I dont have ntp enabled :/
<PriceChild> I guess it just likes to be called by the latter.
<Seeker`> I have ntp enabled on my ipcop box, but that uses pool.ntp.org
<elkbuntu> you're probably not going to find the answer from the people here
<jdavies> Seeker`: what's iftop?
<Seeker`> jdavies: try running it and see :)
<Seeker`> It shows current connections
<jdavies> Seeker`: command not found
<jdavies> Seeker`: Ah, I use: "lsof +M -i" for that
<Seeker`> hmm, its my mythtvbox that is connecting to that canonical.com address
<jdavies> Seeker`: do that command and see what's doing it^
<Seeker`> found it - my mythtv computer was set to use the wrong ntp server :/
<Seeker`> if anyone hasn't discovered it - "terminator" is a great idea
 * PriceChild eyes Nick Ali's 3rd link on planet
<elkbuntu> in a good way?
 * elkbuntu suspects probably not
<elkbuntu> rofl
<PriceChild> I'm sure your jaw will drop
<PriceChild> its even better if you read the context
<elkbuntu> i read the thread earlier
<elkbuntu> just about wet myself laughing at arnie's comments about Matthew.
<PriceChild> !tmi | elkbuntu 
<ubottu> elkbuntu: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<elkbuntu> :Þ
<PriceChild> your own factoid used against you, the irony!
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> if i'd been a bad op and used the p word, you probably would not have responded that way, the irony!
 * Seeker` was only vaguely aware of Automatix
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, keep it that way
<Seeker`> Well, if it is no longer in development, there isn't much point in learning more
<Seeker`> I find the claims that they made ubuntu as popular as it is dubious at best
<elkbuntu> rightly so.
<PriceChild> we did
 * PriceChild grins
<elkbuntu> we did what?
<wgrant> Damn that beginner mjg59.
<wgrant> Such a noob.
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> he's loving this whole saga, i'll guarantee it.
<wgrant> Hah.
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: why?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, because.
<elkbuntu> (by he, i mean mjg59)
<wgrant> arnie is so sane.
<wgrant> I suppose we have to be nice to him.
 * ompaul hands wgrant the word disorientated to use in some future sentence
<elkbuntu> haha
<wgrant> ompaul: Hm?
 * jdavies notices mjg59 having activity in -devel
<elkbuntu> wgrant, im not entirely convinced anyone of consequence know would hang us for speaking ill of him.
<PriceChild> jdavies: erm... that's not unusual?
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Right.
<jdavies> PriceChild: nop
<Myrtti> be nice to arnieboy
<Myrtti> you can bash Automatix and it's design all you want, anyway ;-)
<Myrtti> judge a man by his actions ;-)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we are.
<bazhang> a user was repeatedly using the enter key and warned many times--currently muted; but no response--best to unmute now?
<bazhang> started with 'I cannot install ubuntu' to where is bash scripting and lots more
<ompaul> bazhang, if they disrupt then you /cs kb $user
<ompaul> bazhang, give the mute a minute to work
<ompaul> then do that
<bazhang> ompaul, he seemed to be $non_offense equivalent of t-rolling
<bazhang> okay thanks ompaul he quit finally
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<bazhang> that was bad
<bazhang> svchost a minute ago
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> seemed like immediate kb was warranted
<Amaranth> Should the bantracker include FloodBot?
<ompaul> Amaranth, if it catchs us it should catch the floodbot
<Amaranth> It does now, I'm saying maybe it shouldn't
<Pici> Yes, it should pick up floodbot bans
<ompaul> Amaranth, if someone says I am banned I want to know why 
<ompaul> I should not have to search the bans and the tracker to work it out
<Amaranth> but floodbot doesn't really ban
<Amaranth> it mutes flooders and forwards exploit victims
<Pici> And bans exploiters
<stdin> it bans if you /notice the channel
<ompaul> one place for results (echo data_normalisation > Amaranth) 
<Pici> And mutes are concidered bans.
<Amaranth> i thought exploiters got k-lined
<Pici> Plus, if person X keeps getting muted by the floodbot, wouldnt you like to know that?
<ompaul> they do but that can lag
<ompaul> auto kline is not always the way
<ompaul> Amaranth, I guess this one you lose ;-)
<ompaul> here have a cup of tea 
<Pici> The other day a netsplit caused chanserv to reinstate a floodbot mute, I had to scour my logs for the reason.
<Pici> s/the other day/before ubottu/
<nalioth> anyone see this?  http://www.linux.com/feature/134683
<Pici> nalioth: Neat
<Pici> bazhang: Whats dongery?
<bazhang> Pici, a foulness
<Pici> :/
<Pici> Maybe we should do a 'behind the scenes' of irc for one of the ubuntu newsletters, after we get the bots back up and running.
<jrib> was a decision ever made on when the next irc council meeting would be?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (thyko)
<jussi01> Hello thyko
<jussi01> thyko: Do you realise why you are here?
<thyko> you have got to be kidding
<Myrtti> funny
<nalioth> we are really banning far far far too much
<nalioth> on first offenses
<nalioth> catalyse first 
<nalioth> if the behaviour continues, /remove is available ( with more catalyzation )
<Myrtti> nalioth: I agree
<nalioth> and so forth up the ladder of responses
<nalioth> i have seen what appears to be "automated" kickbans just because someone uses !ops {NICK}
<Myrtti> that was my main gripe a while back
<nalioth> i gripe about this often
 * Seeker` doesn't like the word catalyze
<nalioth> Seeker`: than use whatever synonym you prefer
<Seeker`> I think something like mediate sounds better
<nalioth> we are all Ubunteros, and acting like any other efnet thug just isn't cool
<Myrtti> is it just me, or has the conversational quality of -ot passersby lowerd recently?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I dont ever remember it being particularly high quality
<Myrtti> because I get this feeling that I'm dealing with jerks and dense people with no idea whatsoever about netiquette there
<Myrtti> Seeker`: even still, quality has gone south like duck in winter
<Mez> Myrtti, I dont know about that - I've always thuoght it was scraping the bottom of the barrel
<Myrtti> no, there has really been good moments
<Myrtti> but I note that I've had to complain to the users more about !language, !offtopic and also (*snifffff* smells funny here...) advise them to behave better
<Myrtti> I'm getting troll wibes at u
<Pici> me?
<ompaul> Myrtti, it is not you
<Myrtti> Now I remember what smells funny
<Myrtti> I put the oven on for making a pizza
<jrib> I've never seen a /remove or /kick work better than just a final warning
<ompaul> jrib, cut that out :P
<Mez> jrib, Ive seen it stop people and work well
<Myrtti> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<jrib> Mez: key word is "better"
<Mez> jrib, it either works or it doesnt. Whats the harm in trying it to start
<Mez> other than lazyness?
<jrib> it's an unnecessary display of power
<nalioth> jrib: which is why we should catalyze first
<jrib> "hey, I've warned you that the rule in this channel is X.  You haven't stopped.  If you continue, I will have to ban you from the channel.  Please stop now." works better imo
<Myrtti> I'm starting to think busta5000 in u is trolling
<ompaul> jrib, really nice way to say that
<ompaul> "hey, I've informed you that the rule in this channel is X.  You haven't stopped.  If you continue, I will have to ban you from the channel.  Please stop now." 
<ompaul> it takes it down a notch
<Myrtti> /me makes an alias for that
<ompaul> jrib, to not labour it you might make it shorter and more generic
<ompaul> "hey, I've informed you that you were infringing channel rules. You haven't stopped.  If you continue, I will have to ban you from the channel.  Please stop now." 
<Myrtti> "hey, I've informed you that your previous behaviour isn't excepted and is against the rules.
<jrib> ompaul: yes, I prefer "informed" as well, thanks
<ompaul> Myrtti, na don't like excepted accepted might be better
<Myrtti> informed sounds a bit stuck up
<ompaul> Myrtti, much less grief than warned
<Myrtti> "I've told you"
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I wish my brain chemistry was in balance
<ompaul> Myrtti, you had that up your sleeve hadn't you :)
<Myrtti> I feel like falling all the time now
<Myrtti> I should probably just go lie down on floor
<Myrtti> boot time -->
<ompaul> most interesting to see the klines - someone wasting a lot of time and staff doing good work
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (Kifer)
<Mez> thats cause the staff always do a good job
<ompaul> lovely people
<Myrtti> [23:37] <+FloodBot1> Kifer sent 1.5 messages while muted
<Myrtti> HUHHHH?!!1
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> 1.5 ? How can someone send 1.5 messages?
<Myrtti> *blink*
<ompaul> half a repeat?
<jussi01> umm, im off to bed, but emmet in #u ?
<jussi01> [23:44:34] -*- emmet makes sweet love to a goat behind the ostrich barn on a full moon
<ompaul> ldsdsds, check your ident
<vorian> (and Real Name)
<ldsdsds> give 1 bnc pls
<ldsdsds> ?
<ompaul> ldsdsds, you are in #ubuntu-ops
<ldsdsds>  INVITERS ---> OUT <--- ompaul !
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ldsdsds>  INVITERS ---> OUT <--- ubottu !
<ubottu> xtfusion called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ldsdsds>  INVITERS ---> OUT <--- ubottu !
<Amaranth> wtf was that?
<ompaul> can you read it?
<ompaul> someone being a smart alec for about 3 seconds
<Amaranth> I just banned emmet from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> I had "an incident" with asus_tek eariler trying to ban evade
<ompaul> whoever it is it just dropped into #ubuntu-classroom and called my nick I told them to come here
<ASUS-tek> am here ompaul 
<ompaul> ehh so why call me in -classroom?
<ASUS-tek> because i am banned in ubuntu-offtopic
<ASUS-tek> plz unband me 
<ompaul> not for a while yet
<ompaul> firstly I want you to read this
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ASUS-tek> ok how manay days i will have to wit for that 
<ASUS-tek> wait *
<ompaul> and then we will have a chat and the result of that determines the duration
<ASUS-tek> humm.. let me see 
<ompaul> and then if it goes bad we check it again
<ompaul> a bit later etc
<ASUS-tek> ??
<ompaul> there is an expected standard of behaviour
<ompaul> when that line is crossed we are forced to remove people
<ompaul> when that happens and they ban evade several times
<ompaul> well it just builds a whole lot of grief 
<ASUS-tek> humm.. ok 
<ASUS-tek> what u wnat me to do now 
<ompaul> read the guidelines
<ompaul> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> that too
<ASUS-tek> u all are very stric i guess 
<ASUS-tek> strict *
<ompaul> no they are just very civil
<ASUS-tek> ya sure .. 
<ompaul> they demand we be civil to you, and you also are civil to us
<ASUS-tek> what is SABDFL
<ompaul> the project leader
<ompaul> Mark Shuttleworth
<ASUS-tek> humm.. ok 
<ASUS-tek> and who are u by the way 
<ompaul> just a community member 
<ASUS-tek> what is this https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1
<ompaul> read it
<ASUS-tek> humm.. 
<ASUS-tek> ok 
<ASUS-tek> plz unband me now 
<ompaul> we kind of take the behaviour of ourselves and others seriously - you can have fun but not be abusive
<ASUS-tek> okey dear plz do the need full 
<ompaul> so I would like you to come back and get unbanned about this time tomorrow
<ASUS-tek> am feeling very slepy now its all ready 1.30 AM
<ASUS-tek> okey thx 
<ompaul> all the better for you to come back tomorrow
<ASUS-tek> okey by the way what do u do 
<ASUS-tek> like developer promoter 
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> just another user
<ASUS-tek> then ?? like here very few of use have internet connection and those who have interent conenction they have limited bandwith or limit connection like there are lots of updatds of ubuntu what do u say about that 
<ompaul> that we can talk about tomorrow
<ASUS-tek> like compardeed to others distros like can u all ocme up with some thing which is very stable with less updates like what we have for pclinuxos or puppylinux they release the new version only when its very stable 
<ASUS-tek> i wont be in the mode u just here it and then use it or do the needfull when u fee its the best time 
<ompaul> ASUS-tek, you are not here for a conversation 
<ASUS-tek> okey an off bye 
<Seeker`> Who runs the bot that logs to ubuntu-eu.org
<ompaul> * [locobot_5] (n=UbuntuLo@eshu.ubuntu-eu.org): Logging server. See http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<ompaul> no idea
<ompaul> does the log page say?
<Seeker`> not that I can see
<Mez> admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, bascule said: !ntfs =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-04
<LjL> PROject-Emerald, i suspect the op who banned you is currently away, they will likely be around in an hour or a couple, so perhaps best to come back then
<genii> Was elky
<PROject-Emerald> ccccombobreaker.
<genii> !idle | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> *weed* out the idlers, uh genii?
<genii> Hehe
<genii> Why the hell he started with the factoids beats me. Probably the same substances he's trying to feed his computer is my best guess though
<Seeker`> staff are weeeeeeeeeeeeird
<genii> Hm. Frooty Loop curnels
<genii> That gent_first guy is extremely annoying!
<genii> LjL: "excess flood" ?
<LjL> genii: it means i spent too much time fiddling with the floodbots according to the freenode useless bot detector
<genii> Heh!
<genii> Well, some good hockey is on, so I'm out for now. Night.
<LjL> good idea
<ubottu> spawnery called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DBO> hey, is anyone in here going to UDS?
<Myrtti> hello
<popey> morning
<bolt_> ikonia:  are you there
<BOLT___> is ikonia here???
<elky> BOLT___, ikonia is not the one who banned you.
<BOLT___> elky: oh was it you then
<elky> i banned you because you are unable to follow instructions, including but not limited to 'do not spam our channels with invitations to your channel'
<BOLT___> elky: you said a week didn't you 
<elky> that was before you spammed #ubuntu-offtopic
<BOLT___> elky; which  was an accident 
<elky> no it was not.
<BOLT___> elky: oh yeah, so when am i unband 
<elky> BOLT___, two weeks from now providing you do not do anything else stupid.
<BOLT___> elky: your just trying to make me udnerstand what i did 
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-ops BOLT___ bolt is not to be unbanned for two weeks. even then it must be with a full two weeks of exemplary behaviour. any more misbehaviour will result in an extention of the ban.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> BOLT___, no, i'm trying to reinforce to you that when you do Wrong Things, you lose privileges such as channel participation.
<BOLT___> elky like when your stuipid on youtube comments the user bans you
<elky> yes.
<elky> BOLT___, how old are you?
<BOLT___> elky12
<BOLT___> elky: 12
<elky> i would like it if you asked your mum and dad tonight to explain the differences between rights and responsibilities are, and why people get punished for doing the wrong thing.
<elky> because it seems to me that you've missed those vital pieces of social education.
<BOLT___> elky: they've told me that over 100 times allready , i'm alwas online, playing videogames, at school. thats all i ever do
<elky> BOLT___, do your parents know that it's all you ever do?
<BOLT___> elky: yeah
<elky> BOLT___, and they dont mind that you're not learning maths or spelling or science?
<BOLT___> elky: i only do that at school 
<elky> that's not what you said. you said you're always playing computer games. if you're always playing computer games, you cannot also be learning maths or spelling or science.
<BOLT___> elky: i ment wen i'm at home
<elky> well, it's quite clear that you need to do more spelling homework. consider this ban an opportunity to get your grades up.
<BOLT___> elky: i get own work , whitch i only do at school , yes i'm rubbish at spelling
<elky> you need to do more studying. this conversation is over
<BOLT___> elky: indeed it is
<elky> this means it's time for you to leave here until your two weeks is up.
<BOLT___> elky: ok see you then , bye
<elky> the real owner of the bolt nicks has been informed of bolt's nick squatting, and has battened down his hatches. bolt will likely reappear under a new nick next time he comes on
<elky> someone want to remind me how i see the creation date for factoids?
<elky> nevermind
<gnomefreak> it seems bot doesnt know bugs
<gnomefreak> bug 368497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368497
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<gnomefreak> what the hell
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work in #kubuntu-offtopic
<elky> it needs to be enabled for channels
<elky> otherwise it goes nuts and chokes on load, or something
<elky> !botmasters
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botmasters
<elky> hrm, we need that trigger
<gnomefreak> what is the @ to login? i knew it yesterday but not today :(
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> logging in to which the bot or the bantracker?
<gnomefreak> elky: the bot i already did with @login
<elky> btlogin is for the bantracker
<Pici> Good morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !zingify is <reply> Zingify is an XMPP relayer. It can be found on http://zingify.org/ It can, amongst other things, relay your IRC highlights to XMPP accounts.
<ikonia> afternoon
<elky> seems project_emerald isnt coming back in my non-work waking hours. you'll have to deal with him yourselves. if he decides to acknowledge the guidelines, then let him back in
<ikonia> what did he do ?
<ikonia> was this the pot in the motherboard guy ?
<LjL> yeah i think so :)
<ikonia> looks like you had a few crazies in last night
<LjL> sorry, i meant, yes, i believe unfortunately it is.
<elky> yeah, crazies all round last night
<ikonia> had a chuckle at some of the backlog
<elky> including the fde stuff?
<ikonia> yes, wow, 
<elky> also, keep an eye out for bolt with a guest1224344333114145551 nick or another altogether. his speling is the idenfying feeture
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> bolt_'s done as far as I'm concerned
<ikonia> hopefully he'll find somewhere else to play, it's too much effort to feed his attention craving
<elky> sure, but you gotta keep him out somehow
<elky> bolt_* is not going to work for guest347380108148103013
<ikonia> I've not seen him back in #ubuntu or #kubuntu since the ban
<ikonia> una momento 
<elky> not for lack of trying
<Pici> He was in -ot yesterday.
<ikonia> yes, I requested the ban be put in place on that also 
<ikonia> due to his behaviour following into -ot
<ikonia> "I'm a robot"
<ikonia> "I speak dog language" etc etc
<ikonia> elky: I updated the bans beyind bolt_ so I was hopeful it would keep him out
<elky> i dont think he's actually banned from -ot
<ikonia> beyond even
<ikonia> he's not banned from -ot - I request it be applied
<elky> ikonia, that's fine, except it's a nick that actually belongs to an active person in the debian channels
<LjL> so don't ban by nickname?
<ikonia> elky: ban not nickbased anymore
<elky> LjL, bb.sky.net give a different hash each time
 * genii wanders in and brews a fresh pot of coffee
<LjL> elky: so ban by nickname as bolt?*!*@*
<elky> LjL, he'll be nick-enforced off bolt* now though
<LjL> elky: err, i guess he'll be enforced off bolt and bolt_, but not bolt__ etc, which i do think i've seen him using
<LjL> what about the ident?
<Pici> ikonia suggested *!?=bolt*@*.sky.com
<LjL> wfm
<ikonia> I've got that in place on the other channels, but I didn't post it in here due to him reading the logs the other day
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL> Pici: although, i don't believe ikonia could actually suggest a banmask with proper syntax like that. i think you massaged it :P
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for the vote of confidence
<LjL> yw
<ikonia> that was some of my best work ;)
<LjL> uh oh
<LjL>  /whois bolt-work
<elky> LjL, actually, Real Bolt went up to "bolt_____"
<ikonia> thats the other guy
<LjL> yeah, but he's got a bolt ident, contrary to what he usually has (r00t)
<ikonia> the cloaked guy is the debian chap
<ikonia> oh yes
<ikonia> but he's not on sky - so should be fine
<LjL> true
 * ikonia swells with pirde
<ikonia> pride
 * Pici pops ikonia 
 * ikonia deflates
 * LjL makes it a mission to find something wrong with that banmask
<ikonia> hey lunatic has just become active in ##linux 
<ikonia> LjL: you will fail !
<LjL> lunitik you mean?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> when last we met, I was but the learner, now I am the master </vader> 
<LjL> well he's a good chap, it was very nice of him to confirm that fde was him
<ikonia> bit silly really
<LjL> well not that i had many doubts about it anyway
<elky> wow, the year-long hiatus has ended?
<LjL> yep elky, very shortly after leaving here yesterday
<LjL> he had said here he'd go to fedora
<LjL> and he did that
<LjL> and resurrected the old nickname in the process
<elky> what a terrible loss.
<LjL> i'd leave the fedora ops a note but i suppose it's more fair to let them find out
<elky> yeah, wouldnt want to ruin their fun
<tomaw> what has this user done?
<elky> well, this user has been banned in #u and #u-ot at least as long as I can remember because of harassment kind of stuff against seveas.
<LjL> tomaw: probably the longest permban ever, also part of the ultimate reason why seveas left the boat. now he was back with another account
<LjL> unaffiliated/fde, which he stopped using shortly after we found out
<Pici> That was the same person?
<LjL> Pici: as lunitik? yes, he is
<elky> Pici, how many people with that real name do you know?
<Pici> :[
<LjL> elky: there's more than the real name to prove it
<elky> LjL, i was just summarising
<tomaw> then fyi: http://rafb.net/p/g1WT3u98.html
<elky> tomaw, we're not asking for a kline per se. we just want to know definitively we're right
<tomaw> he confirms it in that log
<tomaw> and he confirms that I can share that log with you :)
<elky> then may he be happy patronising fedora's users.
<ikonia> surley there is ramications on that
<ikonia> why would either of them be allowed to have a cloak as he is admiting to ban dodging and telling lies
<LjL> tomaw: well, to be completely fair i wasn't around when seveas originally banned him, so i don't know what the reason for that was, and if it was too valid
<LjL> tomaw: on the other hand, i didn't investigate him (fde) yesterday out of idle curiosity, but because he was annoying, so there has to be something in it
<elky> the whole 'i've been coding for debian longer than you've been alive' kind of attitude was quite toxic. if fedora wants him, they can have him.
<ikonia> tomaw: what's freenodes stance on that ?
<ikonia> a user bandodging - tellinging lies about it and miss-leading channel staff on purpose ?
<tomaw> that it's handled case by case.
<ikonia> ok - why is lunatki allowed to have a cloak ?
<ikonia> based on the conversations you've just pasted?
<LjL> ikonia, you know i'm not particularly fond of the way staff sometimes do things, but then again with people like this, i suspect they know how to ban evade and stuff well enough that just using the hammer would just result in their giving the GNAA a ping or something.
<tomaw> it's an ongoing issue, I am still looking
<ikonia> LjL: I'm just asking
<ikonia> tomaw: thanks, that wasn't a prod, that was a genuine question
<LjL> and i'm answering with my own opinion :)
<elky> ikonia, he didnt really use the cloak to evade, since my discussions with tomaw last night had no actual link between the accounts until he decided to blow his own cover in terms of host.
<tomaw> It's sometimes also worth considering that remove a cloak of a slightly troublesome user can unban them from channels
<LjL> tomaw: not that they couldn't join those without the cloak to begin with
<tomaw> true
<LjL> now my *other* opinion is that a user misusing cloaks like this would deserve having their IPs given out for channels to ban properly
<LjL> elky: he didn't? he was in the ubuntu channels to begin with
<elky> LjL, under a different nick from a different host, just conveniently also cloaked.
<elky> the only link aside from the real name was the creation and idle times.
<LjL> elky: look at some more likely lies
<genii> Bleh. Allergies this morning here making my head feel like a football. Waiting for Allegra to kick in
<elky> LjL, he lied to us and tomaw because he was cornered. It wasnt an ongoing campaign or malicious beyond selfishness.
<LjL> elky: http://pastebin.ca/1412150
<LjL> i meant these lies
<LjL> i'm slow to do stuff because i'm using the mouse with the wrong hand =)
<elky> oh, i had not seen those lies. those are irrelevent to our particular issue though. he could just as easily have registered another and achieved the same.
<LjL> oh yeah, just making a point he seems to be a pathologic liar
<LjL> not that saying "someone has stolen my password" changes anything as far as #freenode goes to begin with, you know
<elky> i understand where you're coming from, but if we were to get rid of all the pathological liars on freenode, half of -ot would g.... hmm... now that's an idea :P
<LjL> you imply things i'm not saying
<LjL> i'm giving information indication he's a pathologic liar because i believe this channel should have information about the trolls on our channels
<LjL> not because i want to get rid of anything - especially someone who is already banned in the first place
<Arkenklo> uh
<ikonia> hello
<LjL> hi
<Pici> Aloha
<LjL> bonjour
<Arkenklo> why does #ubuntu forwards here?
<LjL> it doesn't for everyone
<LjL> it does for you, probably because you upset me somehow
<Arkenklo> or perhaps because someone on my domain did
<LjL> no, no
<LjL> the good news is that since it was a forward and not a ban, you probably didn't upset me *so* much
<Arkenklo> I've never even been to #ubuntu
<LjL> i would dispute that fact
<Arkenklo> oh hang on, yeah right
<Arkenklo> I posted some links I think
<Arkenklo> With a huge disclaimer
<LjL> err... yes
<genii> @btlogin
<LjL> then after you were warned not to, you did it again
<LjL> is that not right?
<Arkenklo> I must have missed that
<LjL> no, no you haven't
<Arkenklo> Oh well then crap, I'll have to change my nick to something else
<LjL> i see, but you know that is called "ban evading" and is not considered appropriate on this network
<Arkenklo> uh-huh
<ikonia> is this done now ?
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> Arkenklo: is there anything else you want to discuss with us ?
<Arkenklo> ikonia: huh ?
<ikonia> Arkenklo: do you need anything from us at this time 
<Arkenklo> Why would'nt I let you know if I did?
<ikonia> Arkenklo: I don't know, I'm just asking to see if you need anything from us at this time, if not I request you leave the channel and come back when you do want something
<Arkenklo> why are you 41 people if you don't want anyone in the channel?
<ikonia> Arkenklo: these are the people who administrate the ubuntu channels, so that is why they are here
<Arkenklo> what about the rest
<ikonia> Arkenklo: I've told you why the people are in this channel, I'm asking you directly, do you want anything from us ? if not, could you please leave the channel and come back when you do have something you want from us
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Arkenklo> I want to join #ubuntu
<ikonia> Arkenklo: ok, then do you want to explain why you where banned ?
<Arkenklo> I did'nt ban myself
<Arkenklo> ask LjL 
<ikonia> Arkenklo: you don't know why you where banned ?
<ikonia> one moment please
<Arkenklo> ikonia: Enlighten me
<ikonia> I believe you where calling some one a faggot
<ikonia> and from what I've read in the logs above you where also posting links
<Arkenklo> give me a link to a dump of the log
<ikonia> no
<Arkenklo> why not
<ikonia> because I'm just discussing this with you at the moment, is any of that true ?
<ikonia> !logs 
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Arkenklo> ikonia: I'll have to check the logs
<ikonia> Arkenklo: ok, so you don't recall any of that 
<Arkenklo> you got a date and time?
<Arkenklo> ikonia: I call a lot of people faggots
<Arkenklo> But I don't think I have on ubuntu
<ikonia> Arkenklo: I can see you doing it the ubuntu channel
<Arkenklo> *when*
<ikonia> 06-04-2009
<ikonia> <Arkenklo> nejni faggots, tänkardags nu
<Arkenklo> jesus 
<ikonia> but as I understand it reading this channel logs above from your conversation with ljl you where also pasting links
<Arkenklo> That is possible
<ikonia> ok, what where the links ?
<Arkenklo> one sec
<ikonia> ok
<Arkenklo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/13/ is missing some logs
<ikonia> why are you looking on the 13 ?
<Arkenklo> I'm looking through them all
<ikonia> why - this has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> you where banned for your conduct on 06/04/2009
<Arkenklo> I was banned with the only reason of saying the word "faggot"?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you where not
<Pici> I suspect that was the straw that broke the camel's back.
<ikonia> you where banned for posting links 
<ikonia> as I'm reading now you've done it before, the final comment as Pici said was the last straw
<ikonia> so if you could explain why you feel the need to post these links, and make comments like faggot - that would be a good start to helping resolve this
<Arkenklo> I can't find any links posted by me in the logs
<ikonia> Arkenklo: http://10chan.org
<ikonia> Arkenklo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo
<ikonia> for example
<Arkenklo> a youtube-link?
<ikonia> no - two links
<ikonia> and you posted the top one multiple times across the evening
<Arkenklo> I don't think youtube is inappropriet
<Arkenklo> yes, multiple times, two
<Arkenklo> that is indeed more then one
<ikonia> youtuve is inappropriet as it is offtopic for a support channel, and the other links are not appropriate, but as I said you where asked to stop and continued
<ikonia> you then came up with rude phrases such as the faggot one that finally got your removed
<Arkenklo> "phrase" is incorrect
<ikonia> I'm not arguing grammar with you - 
<ikonia> if you'd like to explain your behaviour we can move on 
<Arkenklo> the only offensive in that meaning is the word "faggot", it is'nt offensive in the context
<ikonia> that may well be, hence why I'm asking you to exaplin 
<ikonia> explain even
<Arkenklo> translate?
<ikonia> well if you could explain why you feel the need to post these links after being asked not to, and then the faggot comment, yes that would be helpful 
<Arkenklo> regarding "the faggot comment", it was a announcement to all channels I was in that I was going to sleep
<ikonia> really ? how does faggot translate to sleep ?
<Arkenklo> well hidden sarkasm
<Arkenklo> sarcasm
<ikonia> could you explain it ?
<Pici> banlist full again :/
<genii> So #k ops know ... I'm /away for about an hour
<ikonia> on it
<ikonia> Arkenklo: anything ?
<Pici> ikonia: Please fix your latest bolt ban. *|?=bold@*.sky.*!#ubuntu-o*@*
<Myrtti> Arkenklo: hello, how can we help you?
<Pici> I removed it (it was messing up the floodbots)
<Myrtti> Arkenklo: if you can't produce an answer, I'll remove you from the channel and you may join when you've got something to say
<ikonia> Pici: no sweat, thanks
<ikonia> I think I replaced the wrong one
<Myrtti> blinkenshell... lol.
<ikonia> Pici: thank you 
<Pici> ikonia: all he said was 'boo', once.
<ikonia> Pici: yeah, I thought he was also "seth" 
<ikonia> reading the scroll back now
<ikonia> seith sorry 
<Pici> To be honest discussing this in #ubuntu is causing a lot of noise too.
<ikonia> I'm pm'ing him to explain, but he keeps taling in the channel
<Pici> I think it should be brouight to a pm or to here.
<ikonia> I am doing
<ikonia> I have been doing
 * LjL never saw anything wrong with taking people here even without trying PM first
<ikonia> he just won't shut up
<LjL> you have the means to make him :)
<ikonia> no the mistake was mine
 * Pici sighs
<LjL> so mute yourself *and* him
<LjL> or shall i highlight all of you and tell you to stop?
<ikonia> he's not reading his pm's, he seems happy to be quiet now he's had the last word
<ikonia> I'll leave it ther
<ikonia> there
<Myrtti> pr0nstradamus: can we help you?
<pr0nstradamus> oh, not really, I was just checking it out
<Myrtti> KB1JWQ: can we help you?
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks for helping out
<Myrtti> pr0nstradamus, KB1JWQ: see topic
<pr0nstradamus> Yeah, thats what I was reading ;)
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: I was hoping someone could point me to the list of "acceptible behavior" for #ubuntu.
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Myrtti> Pici: I'm shorttempered tonight, so I'm not tolarating that there
<Pici> Myrtti: Its fine with me
<ikonia> he'd have got it sooner if auto_bleh hadn't unloaded it'sself
<LjL> ha
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Seeker`: ohai
<Seeker`> howbe?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: surprised how little I know of Tampere, need to find places to see and visit
<Seeker`> fair enogh
<Pici> LjL is funny. he makes me laugh.
<LjL> only because i tickle you.
<ikonia> he is good
<Mez> LjL is a bad boy
<Myrtti> no u
<Myrtti> ICE HOCKEY!
<LjL> hohohohohockeyfrillor
 * Pici awaits the factoids 
 * LjL feels Pici's homicidal look
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !ext4 is The new file system for Ubuntu,faster and somewhat more reliable.Not for use on production systems.It will be made default for Karmic Koala(Ubuntu 9.10)
<Pici> heh
<LjL> don't hate me because i teach the ignorant masses!
<LjL> although their factoid creations show they've remained ignorant
<Pici> ext4 is great, but don't use it.
<ikonia> ha ha
<LjL> it's more reliable too, sure
<Pici> Except when it breaks
<ikonia> what is the context for somewhat more reliable ?
<LjL> it's somewhat more reliable than most of my C64 tapes
<LjL> especially the ones i wrote over dozens of times various versions of the same silly BASIC program
<LjL> how come i get the feeling axod has killed the mibbit server
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !ext4 is The new file system for Ubuntu,faster and somewhat more reliable.Not for use on production systems.It will be made default for Karmic Koala(Ubuntu 9.10).Convert from ext3 to ext4 : http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto .More information can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 or http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> i should have specified to him *which* wiki i meant.
 * LjL makes a note
<Pici> LjL: He got all the wikis except for the one that counted
<ikonia> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<ikonia> oh, there isn't anything already, that's surprising
<LjL> Pici: well admittedly the only page on *that* wiki that really mentions ext4 does the same thing... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailingListFAQs/fileSystemLinks
<Pici> LjL: Perhaps shadeslayer should write a new ext4 page on the wiki for us
<ikonia> please don't
<Pici> ikonia: He actually seems to have gotten better.. although I haven't watched for that long.
<ikonia> oh yes, no question, but he still just makes stuff up
<Pici> Ugh. I need a break.
<Pici> back to real work.
 * genii wanders in and heads for the coffeepot
<genii> Bleh some Quassel weirdnesses again today. Back in a bit
<Pici> k
<genii> Restarting the client seems to have fixed it (hopefully)
<Seeker`> is discussion of 4chan allowed in -offtopic?
<Pici> I've asked myself that question many times
<genii> If 4chan isn't illegal and they aren't posting to pornographic links on it, what could the issue be?
<Pici> Its a troll hotbed
<Seeker`> genii: it certainly isn't a site i would describe as "family friendly" in any way
<genii> I think if it's just being mentioned in passing...bleh. It's when someone starts in with linking to it or so on. Anyhow, thats my take. If policy is we don't put up with it, of course I'll enforce that.
<Seeker`> I'm questing whether the current policy is the correct one
<Pici> I'd like to hear some other opinions on it
<genii> Me too, would be nice to have a definite policy one way or the other
<jussi01> *wave*
<Seeker`> hi jussi01 
<jussi01> hi
<Seeker`> do you have an opinion?
<Seeker`> it would be eve more useful if you had an opinion on what we were just discussing
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
 * jussi01 is not certain of what 4chan is, but IMHO its simple - if a link posted has inappropriate content then the poster needs to be spoken to. 
<jussi01> If the link itself is ok, then we move on.
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4chan
<Seeker`> half of it is pictures of anime
<Seeker`> the rest is porn, or worse
<jussi01> I still dont believe we should be censoring stuff that in itself is fine, again, if the linked content page is ok, then move on. (unless someone can come up with a good reason otherwise). 
<Pici> Its akin to discussing Playboy for the articles.
<jussi01> hrm, I actually just changed my mind as I started to browse it - simply because anything I click I get the following warning:
<jussi01> # The content of this website is for mature viewers only and may not be suitable for minors. If you are a minor or it is illegal for you to view nudity or mature images and language, do not proceed.
<jussi01> so that, makes it a different kettle of fish...
<Seeker`> jussi01: not a suitable topic for discussion then?
<genii> When aubade and ikanobori were discussing something like: they're ddossing img.4chan       ... orz.4chan.org is up and so is zip .... etc    It verged on giving an inappropriate link.
<jussi01> Seeker`: imho, no
<jussi01> genii: if they are talking about ddos'ing then thats inappropriate IMHO anyway
<genii> Hehe, good point
<Seeker`> it was "they are ddosing it" rather than discussing doing it themselves
<genii> Although I think it was more like some other entity was doing the ddos and they were merely suffering from porn-lack
<Seeker`> genii: I think thats what the situation was
<genii> Work requires me... /away maybe 15 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy genii.. what is the best cr ripper we have
<ubottu> coleys called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> @bansearch hermpie
<ubottu> Match: hermpie!n=chatzill@g131232.upc-g.chello.nl by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on May 04 2009 19:05:13 (ID: 13141)
<tsimpson> should !ghost mention the RELEASE command?
<Seeker`> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Seeker`> probably
<Seeker`> !release3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release3
<Seeker`> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tsimpson> !no ghost is <reply> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv RELEASE <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no ghost is <reply> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<tsimpson> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<tsimpson> not nice for someone's connection to be killed because someone owns the nick
 * genii ponders "cr ripper"
<jussi01> r is above d....
<jussi01> maybe?
<genii> jussi01: Thats my best guess too
<jussi01> ok, Im off to bed...
<genii> jussi01: Night :)
<jussi01> nini
<genii> Work is over. See you later from home.
<Seeker`> seeya
<LjL> Pici and genii: are you going mad? 4chan links are generally to innocuous pictures. then if someone wants to go up the hierarchy to the top site, it's their issue. i had actually whitelisted 4chan in WatchBot (which i've ditched anyway since everyone hates it, meh) because people complained about the warnings
<LjL> let's stop them from giving links to google because you can find all sort of awful things on google?
<LjL> or let's make another, "better" bot, like the #ubuntu-it ops have done, and everybody "loves"
<LjL> it warns you shouldn't post *any* link aside from official ones. nice eh?
<Seeker`> they weren't posting innocuous pictures
<Seeker`> they were just talking about "4chan.org
<Seeker`> "
<nickrud> hi all
<Seeker`> which if someone decided to visit, would automagically take them to the top level of the site
<LjL> Seeker`: really? oh damn, how deplorable, talking about one of the most popular sites on the internet
<Seeker`> yeah, because discussion about Windows, one of the most popular operating systems in the world is allowed in -ot?
<LjL> next they'll be discussing foxnews.com
<LjL> Seeker`: it ought to be, yes, i complained pretty loudly when Apple and ##mac was added to that
<LjL> and it usually is, HOPEFULLY that part of o4o is only really used for pretty bad trolls, ever
<LjL> i think esmeralda is still typing random stuff in #u...
<nickrud> do the bot's permanently ban flooders now?
<LjL> only if they don't stop flooding, nickrud
<LjL> which is what is making me think that.
<LjL> op up and see?
<LjL> or not, as she left
<nickrud> yeah, that's what I thought. Hell, I've been gone so long op is an honorific right now
<LjL> nickrud: you were gone the whole 2007, we're used to that. now shut up and back to answer questions.
 * LjL jokes, you know that
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> yeah, you put a smile on my face
<topyli> got to go to bed, but -ot is going to get political and flamy soon
<topyli> if someone has time for the entertainment, feel free to check it out :)
<bazhang> nice to see there are some new operators to back you up now
<topyli> bazhang: we have new ops? good! who has joined?
<bazhang> genii and Seeker` I thought topyli 
<topyli> ah yes
<topyli> i thought even more fresh :)
<bazhang> well deserved and long overdue imo
<topyli> good people both, they don't deserve the penance of opping -ot really :(
<topyli> anyway, nini now
<bazhang> and they are now #u as well :)
<bazhang> night
<bazhang> yuck
<Seeker`> yuck?
<Seeker`> at what point do you autoban people instead of kicking them?
<LjL> you'll find out by yourself what works for you
<bazhang> congrats btw Seeker` , long overdue
<Seeker`> I know what works for me; I want to know what fits in with the rest of the team? 
<Seeker`> bazhang: thanks :)
<LjL> Seeker`: everyone has their opinion.
<Seeker`> LjL: fair enough
<LjL> Seeker`: my opinion is if it's clear enough to me they don't want to contribute anything to the channel or ask for any actual help, they go for good. no reason to play around.
<mneptok> greetings from New Mexico, USA. home of tritium's NEW BABY GIRL!
<elky> so you get to announce it's conception and birth?
<mneptok> "its" >:P
<mneptok> and yeah, i guess so, since no one else has.
<mneptok> i don't think we'll be seeing much of tritium on IRC the next few weeks. at least not if he values his marriage. ;)
<Seeker`> hehe
<Seeker`> irc > *
<mneptok> (and sorry for Pedant Mode(tm). i'm in full Bastard Mode(r) today. don't ask.)
<Seeker`> anyone seen a stdin around recently? I understand he is writing a new ubottu in ruby and I want to pick his brain
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !stracciatella is <reply> To remove the Jaunty notification system and re-enable GNOME's, install gnome-stracciatella-session, log out, and select it from the "Sessions" menu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !silly-gelato-name is <alias> stracciatella
<elky> Seeker`, the same stdin as tsimpson?
<Seeker`> they are the same person?
<Seeker`> slow Seeker` is slow
<elky> Seeker`, unless tsimpson stole stdin's cloak.
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> hmm, true
<Seeker`> gah, marked away as "sleep"
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-05
<Seeker`> elky: hi, btw :)
<elky> short hi
 * LjL thinks "icecream" is a perfectly valid word for "gelato" in english
<elky> if you dont mind that gelato is not like conventional icecream
<LjL> is it not?
<elky> nope. ask your sister how icecream differs from gelato.
<bazhang> not the same at all.
<bazhang> gelato is yuck for starters.
<elky> gelato is way sweeter and less creamy
<LjL> elky, the "ice cream" article on wikipedia seems to describe gelato.
<LjL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelato basically says "it's gelato with a different name that is used in italy"
<elky> read the second paragraph of the icecream page
<mneptok> LjL: "sorbet" is more an English equivalent
<mneptok> *shrug*
<LjL> there is a word "sorbetto" in italian
<LjL> and it's not the same as gelato at all
<LjL> "sorbetto" has no milky components, "gelato" does
<mneptok> LjL: there is the word "food" in English, and Italians find it to be heresy ;)
<LjL> "cibo"?
<LjL> substance apt or adaptable to be eaten?
<mneptok> "Big Mac? FOOD?! Cosa tu fai?"
<LjL> that something is "food" doesn't automatically make it a good idea to put it in your body.
<LjL> unless you have no other choices.
<Seeker`> @bansearch willie__
<ubottu> No matches found for willie__!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-gaming is an official channel ?
<LjL> nevertheless, it is food
<LjL> bazhang: i remember something about it.
<LjL> in other words, we probably were at some time aware of its existence, and didn't kill it.
<bazhang> LjL, someone is asking about it in -irc
<LjL> i know
<elky> well, off to work i go
<Seeker`> have fnu
<maco> mr_bo_jangles just pasted some long string of escape sequences in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> setreuid(geteuid, geteuid) + execve(/bin/sh)
<Seeker`> any idea what that would do?
<maco> manpages...lets see...
<Seeker`> (I was just looking in to it)
<LjL> hah
<maco> what? manpages-dev is a useful package
<LjL> no, i was just laughing about the string itself
<Seeker`> 'm guessing that it opens a "root" shell
<maco> that's what i would guess too
<maco> but it looks like it's C so just executing it on the cli shouldn't do anything....right?
<LjL> yeah i'm also guessing it doesn't unless you actually compile it, though
<LjL> probably taken from some buffer exploit
<LjL> not very useful by itself
<maco> geteuid is the UID of the calling process
<Seeker`> http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/6272
<maco> sets the real user id to match the effective user id
<maco> Linux: If the real user ID is set or the effective user ID is set to  a
<maco>        value  not  equal  to  the previous real user ID, the saved set-user-ID
<maco>        will be set to the new effective user ID.
<maco> so i dont *think* it can change the uid that way
<Seeker`> xray7224 complained to mr_bo_jangles when I kicked him
<Seeker`> (kicked xray7224)
<LjL> oh lord sebsebseb made his own channel
<LjL> should have expected it
<Seeker`> billisnice: how can we hlep you?
<billisnice> is this ubuntu?
<LjL> what does the name suggest?
<billisnice> not sure, i been lost for a few days  lol
<LjL> have you followed the instructions to fix the router issue?
<billisnice> how do i set up chatzilla to get ubuntu? i get it says =-= YOU are now known as billisnice2  but there is no one in the room buy me
<LjL> if so, have you asked the bots for a test?
<billisnice> i did and keep getting [error]
<LjL> [error]?
<LjL> care to try again please?
<billisnice> 	Connection to irc://irc.example.org/ (irc://irc.example.org/) timed out. [Help] Reconnecting in 8 minutes. [Cancel]
<billisnice> still no go
<billisnice> i use to connect for yrs without server errors
<billisnice> only recently i got errors
<LjL> i meant, care to try again *asking for a test* on the bots channel?
<LjL> ah dear watson
<bazhang> wonder if sebsebseb will tell people to /j #mychan while he is in #ubuntu
<LjL> billisnice: you really need to change the port you connect to to 8001
<bazhang> he did that before with #megworld or somesuch
<Seeker`> aha, mr_bo_jangles was in #megworld
<billisnice> how do i change the port?
<billisnice> what command do i type in?
<billisnice> chatzilla
<LjL> i don't know in chatzilla
<LjL> how about a real client?
<billisnice> what works with windows? I have windows for work at home
<LjL> ah, windows, tricky.
<LjL> billisnice: try /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<billisnice> does not work, i get *NickServ*	This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.	=-=	User mode for Administrator_ is now +
<LjL> that doesn't mean it didn't work.
<LjL> it simply means it's complaining that the nickname "billisnice" is already taken, and it is, by yourself.
<billisnice> when i change my name to billisnice 2, it is only me in the room
<LjL> in *what* room
<LjL> billisnice2 doesn't appear to be in any "room".
<LjL> billisnice why don't you try asking in #freenode or ##windows, perhaps someone is using chatzilla there
<maco> billisnice: you can get XChat for Windows from http://silverex.org
<maco> (for the record, it was the "rejecting keyboard input"  reason from my Quit message)
<maco> LjL: i think he means he wants to be billisnice but keeps being told it's registered to someone else and so he's being kicked to billisnice2
<billisnice> i am saving xchat
<billisnice> i will run the exe when it downloads
<LjL> maco: at any rate, /server is only a temporary solution that isn't really ideal.
<maco> Chatzilla probably has somewhere to put the port in the preferences
<maco> he just hasn't found it yet
<LjL> well i can't help, i've never even seen chatzilla's interface
<bazhang> its bad
<billisnice> x chat, what do i add?
<maco> in the xchat preferences, wherever its says 6667 with Freenode, change the 6667 to 8001
<billisnice> where do i start with x chat to get to ubuntu?
<bazhang> settings -->preferences
<maco> ....or update your router's firmware because running outdated firmware with no security patches isn't really the smartest thing to do
<billisnice> what network do i use?
<maco> irc.freenode.net port 8001
<LjL> maco, most of those routers don't have updated firmware that fixes this issue to begin with
<maco> or ipv6.freenode.net if you've got that :P
<maco> LjL: really? i thought it only affected firmwares that were a few years old
<LjL> i don't think so
<LjL> or at least - yes, but either there's no updates for them, or the updates fix other things but not this
<maco> yuck
<billisnice> i give up for now
<billisnice> i can not get x chat to work
<maco> huh?
<billisnice> i am to dumb for x chat
<billisnice> unless you have good examples of how to use it somewhere
<maco> http://www.linuxchix.org/connecting-linuxchix-irc-using-xchat.html
<maco> where the directions say irc.linuxchix.org/6667 use irc.freenode.net/8001
<billisnice> maybe we can try another time
<billisnice> i am so confused
<Seeker`> billisnice: if there is nothing else we can do to help, please don't idle in here
<LjL> aaand now, sebsebseb joined the other channel too :)
<Seeker`> "the other channel"?
<LjL> the one that i normally refrain from have the name of logged.
<Pici> The one I used to have on hilight
<LjL> part of the reason why i don't mention the name of it.
<LjL> i mean - wait, not that i would mention a chance to gratuitously highlight people
<LjL> that's not what i meant
<LjL> s/mention/miss/
<maco> does it have anything to do with a club?
<Pici> Indeed
<bazhang> ##trollpit ?
<LjL> it's kinda past the trollpit stage to be honest
<Panarchy> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<Panarchy> I wasn't banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, yet Pici banned me from it, giving reason as 'Evading ban'
<Panarchy> Please allow me to connect back to it
<Pici> I see a valid ban for you there
<Panarchy> Nope
<Panarchy> Just the 1 you did
<Panarchy> I can't connect to #ubuntu
<Panarchy> I tried, then I remembered I was banned
<Panarchy> But I was never banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I disagree. There is a ban for you there.
<Seeker`> I can see an active ban in that channel for Panarchy 
<Panarchy> Really? Well no one ever told me I was banned
<Seeker`> Panarchy: you were there when you were kicked
<Panarchy> Seeker`: Probably because Pici just banned me
<Panarchy> Yes, but I was banned from evading a ban that didn't exist!
<Seeker`> Panarchy: Set by someone other than Pici
<Seeker`> It was set a month ago
<Panarchy> o?
<Panarchy> Who by?
<Pici> Panarchy: I see enough notes for you to know that this ban is valid
<Panarchy> nup
<Panarchy> I have a valid ban for #ubuntu
<Panarchy> But not for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I'm sorry you feel that way, but I will not be removing the ban that I have set.
<Panarchy> dickhead
<Seeker`> :/
<Pici> Thats not helping your chances either
<Seeker`> bedtime for me
<bazhang> night
<Pici> goodnight
<jussi01> hiya maco, Did you need something?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: What's this waffling about FLOSS involvement somehoworother I'm hearing about?  (140 chars doesn't explain much)
<nixternal> looking to possibly get involved in a new free software project elsewhere
<tonyyarusso> such as?
<maco> jussi01: no sorry...quassel just rejoined when i got back on the computer, sorry
<phix> hey, I still seem to be banned, it isn't 2 days yet?
<phix> LjL: <3
<mneptok> @btlogin
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> phix: the removal of bans is dependent on attitude and a sense that behavior will not be repeated, not time.
 * mneptok prods phix 
<mneptok> well, since you you're not listening ...
<Chr|s> hey folks, anyone here use irssi?
<Chr|s> how do you op yourselves? I am trying to op/deop myself in my channel, but I am unable to use the /op and /deop command
<jussi01> Chr|s: /msg chanserv op #channel nickname
<jussi01> you alias it...
<evilGary> Chr|s: I have a alias - op quote cs op $C
<jussi01> evilGary: oh hai 
<evilGary> and cs is also alias'd to msg chanserv
<evilGary> if you do not put a nickname, it tries to op you, this way my alias can op others via /op nick
<Chr|s> I just binded  two buttongs that I can't type in here now lol
<Chr|s> how do I do an alias
<evilGary> Chr|s: /alias op quote chanserv op $C
<Chr|s> ahh ok :) 
<Chr|s> will that deop as well?
<evilGary> this will add that /alias deop quote chanserv op $C -$N
<topyli> i'm lazy, so i just use auto_bleh.pl, or chanserv.py in xchat
<evilGary> I prefer to know what I am doing, even if it is all wrong
<topyli> ignorance is bliss!
<evilGary> stupidity is better
<topyli> true true
<Chr|s> :)
<ikonia> morning 
<Chr|s> one more question, I binded the number one and two keys to op and deop, now I can't use them whatsoever, how do I delete the binds without being able to actually press number one or two :(
<ikonia> Chr|s: try #irrsi 
<Chr|s> alright just thought id ask here since I had a question how ops op and deop using irssi
<Myrtti> Chr|s: http://myrtti.fi/temp/irssialias.txt
<ikonia> #irssi is the best place for irssi support
<Myrtti> also...
<Myrtti> http://koti.phnet.fi/~laxstrom/page/eng/irssi
<Chr|s> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> anything else?
<ikonia> LjL: ping
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<zhxk> hello, may i ask in #ubuntu now?
<zhxk> hello, may i ask in #ubuntu now? anybody help me taggle off the targ?
<elky> let me refresh my memory
<zhxk> thanks, ok now?
<elky> no, i'm still looking up what you did
<zhxk> well, trivial joke
<Myrtti> in the totally wrong place
<ikonia> the ban dodging is my issue
<ikonia> persistntly may I add
<elky> yes, i'm seeing that too
<ikonia> I have pm history that shows ths "I didn't know I was doing it" is a lies 
<ikonia> that is my main issue
<elky> ikonia, he's even dodged your current #u ban twice
<zhxk> well, you've said come here in a week, i think it's time now
<elky> zhxk, no, you broke rules *yesterday*
<ikonia> elky: I was aware of once, 
<ikonia> really, 
<zhxk> what rules?
<zhxk> it must be a mistake
<elky> zhxk, 'no ban dodging' is a rule. you broke that repeatedly.
<zhxk> how would cause a ban dodging?
<elky> when you use a different internet connection
<zhxk> en, so in a week again?
<elky> no, two weeks this time.
<elky> you must not even try to join #ubuntu until two weeks from now.
<zhxk> well, do me a favor to band that connections too, so that a unconsciously mistake wont happen
<elky> zhxk, are you even using ubuntu? your screenshot posted yesterday does not look like it.
<zhxk> i have many distro on the pc, i'll give you the screenshot to ubuntu immediately
<elky> zhxk, stop asking for support for the other distros in ubuntu channels.
<elky> http://imagebin.ca/view/uyvPo7.html <-- this is not ubuntu. it is *not* appropriate to ask for a fix in #ubuntu. at all.
<zhxk> http://imagebin.ca/view/H0xe2TmC.html
<elky> zhxk, i did not ask for a screenshot.
<elky> zhxk, i want you to understand that #ubuntu is not the right place to ask for help with Other distros.
<zhxk> well, someguy says that that tool is made for ubuntu as there is a red circle beside the "help"
<elky> zhxk, just because applications exist in both Ubuntu and Debian does not mean we support Debian's version of them. Debian is not Ubuntu. We do not support software they distribute.
<zhxk> i had been asking that question in it's own distro channel. but someguy said that probably it's made by a member of ubuntu team, so i have to do that
<ikonia> there is a whole web of miss-communication here as the last questions you where asking about was building an arm-tools chain for cross-lfs 
<elky> zhxk, that guy was lying.
<ikonia> again - that is nothing to do with ubuntu 
<zhxk> well, ubuntu have the same problem
<ikonia> I think you may not have a clear definition of what IS ubuntu and what isn't part of ubuntu
<ikonia> zhxk: ubuntu doesn't have a problem with it
<zhxk> welldone, someone just fixed it
<elky> zhxk, when you boot into debian, it will not be fixed.
<zhxk> well, before to mail, i've checked it on ubuntu, that problem really exists
<zhxk> maybe it was fixed by a mindless update 
<zhxk> well, there is another problem that i want to ask, sshd stops as soon as i left gnome to gdm
<Flannel> zhxk: This is not an appropriate place for support questions.
<ikonia> zhxk: I will spell this out for you - did you try to get into #ubuntu the other day - get an error that you "cannot join the channel because you are banned" ?
<zhxk> Flannel:i can't join #ubuntu
<Flannel> zhxk: That doesn't mean you can be offtopic in other channels.
<ikonia> actually, I'll not step on elky's toes and back away 
<elky> ikonia, no, please continue
<zhxk> ikonia:even that casual try should be punished also?
<ikonia> zhxk: answer the question
<ikonia> zhxk: did you get a message that says "cannot join channel you are banned" 
<zhxk> yup
<ikonia> zhxk: did you then try to get into the channel changing your nicname and ip address ?
<zhxk> well, i havn't intently evade the ban since our last talk
<ikonia> zhxk: yes or no - did you change your nickname and IP address to join #ubuntu 
<elky> zhxk, when you were banned, did you use a different computer to connect?
<zhxk> well, i always use this nick name eversince, though today get another nick so called zhxk` cause i didn't mentioned that another client app is running
<ikonia> zhxk: did myself / stew not explain to you that trying to join a channel you are banned from is called "ban evading" and is bad 
<elky> zhxk, how often do you restart your modem?
<zhxk> well, once uncautiously noticed that it's ok to join #ubuntu on ubuntu, but quite immediately as our assumpsit
<elky> zhxk, how do you connect to the internet?
<ikonia> actually I'm going to put an end to this now
<zhxk> adsl
<ikonia> 1.) you have been banned - yet you still keep trying to connect
<ikonia> 2.) stew / myself has explained what ban dodging is 
<ikonia> 3.) your IP range is all over the place - so you are not connecting from one place you are trying multiple networks to get around bans
<ikonia> 4.) you change your nickname bush/george/zhxk' zhxk_ to get around bans
<ikonia> you %100 know what you are doing - as you are talking about advanced topics like arm cross compiling
<zhxk> I quit immediately after realised that, really
<ikonia> so therefore I can only assume you are doing this on purpose
<ikonia> I have nothing more to say on the matter as I am confident your behavioru is intentional 
<ikonia> behaviour
<elky> i agree. we've given him enough chances, yet he still misuses the channels as recently as yesterday
<zhxk> well, it's undeserved
<zhxk> zhxk_ may bcause the client atuto choosed for try while zhxk is unsuccessful
<elky> zhxk, that does not excuse the ip change.
<zhxk> ip change is just because anoter dial to adsl
<elky> why did it need another dial?
<zhxk> dunno the serious result yet before your explaination
<elky> what explanation?
<zhxk> it's not good to evade a ban
<elky> you've already had that explained to you many times.
<Myrtti> is this getting anywhere?
<Myrtti> I think it's not
<Myrtti> zhxk: welcome back in two weeks.
<zhxk> Myrtti:okay, it's deserved
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (gast)
<jussi01> heh
<elky> zhxk, you should not stay in this channel for the two weeks.
<zhxk> before that i may have solved the just-found problem elsewhere
<Myrtti> schule.bremen...
<Myrtti> zhxk: good for you
<zhxk> okay, good for you also
<Myrtti> zhxk: again, welcome back in two weeks
<zhxk> thanks you
<Myrtti> until then, please leave the channel
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/164815/
<Myrtti> feel free to clear out any bans you consider unneeded
<ikonia> lindbohm.freenode.net /mode -b [c0re]!*@*
<ikonia> didn't want that to go
<elky> ikonia, reinstate it then
<ikonia> I think I must have been in a coma, as there are modes of me remocing panarchy/curtis and others
<ikonia> and fujisan
<Myrtti> ikonia: lolwhut?
<elky> that's panarchy's name?
<Myrtti> ikonia: that list is just bans from #ubuntu
<evilGary> there is my one
<Myrtti> it's made so that if you want to, you can easily check which bans are yours and remove them after you've checked them
<ikonia> 67 ikonia /mode -b panarchy!*@*
<ikonia> did I do that ?/?
<Myrtti> ikonia: no?
<ikonia> ooh wait
<ikonia> I see what you've done
<Myrtti> as I said...
<ikonia> I'm not in a coma - just stupid
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice formatting
<Myrtti> not stupid, just a bit slow
<evilGary> I'm stupid
<evilGary> nice pastebin Myrtti 
<Myrtti> evilGary: takes only two aliases in irssi and one sed/awk script in bash ;-)
<Myrtti> if you want that in plaintext, then add plain after the UID
<ikonia> should we just clean up the floodbot ones in genera l?
<ikonia> I can see a fair few that can be cleaned down from floodbots
<Myrtti> ikonia: I think someone would need to check how old they are
<Myrtti> and also clear the bans with -monitor
<ikonia> yup 
<ikonia> seems sensible
<Myrtti> I don't know what's the best way of doing that so I've never done it
<elky> hrm... i am lacking drinkable things here... and icecream
<elky> more importantly, icecream
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll see if a bit of sed and bc magic will work it out from the ban list
<Myrtti> ikonia: or date -d
<Myrtti> myrtti@reipas:~$ date -d "8 months ago"
<Myrtti> Fri Sep  5 13:10:32 EEST 2008
<ikonia> slicker
<Myrtti> (learnt that today)
<ikonia> adding _ to the end of the nick doesn't get you around your ban ;)
<bullgard5> In #ubuntu-de steht im Topic: " News: Jaunty/9.04 ist draussen." Bitte ändern in "Die neueste freigegebene Ubuntu-Version ist Jaunty/9.04."
<ikonia> bullgard5: ?
<ikonia> bullgard5: what's up?
<bullgard5> ikonia: For German eyes only. :-)
<ikonia> bullgard5: ok - but what is the problem you need help with ?
<bullgard5> ikonia: I cannot change the topic of the channel #ubuntu-de myself. The topic is outdated.
<ikonia> bullgard5: ok, so speak to one of the operators of that channel , or ask in #ubuntu-irc if one of the operators is available
<bullgard5> Did I not speak to the operators of that channel by placing a message here?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> #ubuntu-irc is for loco operators
<bullgard5> Well, I see. I will turn to #ubuntu-irc.
<ikonia> thanks
<bullgard5> But there is none German speaking name listet at the moment.
<ikonia> bullgard5: how do you know there are no german operators in that channel ?
<bullgard5> I looked up the name list.
<ikonia> where ?
<bullgard5> in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> so how do you know none of them are ubuntu-de operators ?
<bullgard5> By matching the entries in that list with those active in #ubuntu-de.
<ikonia> bullgard5: the opertors don't have to be active in channels, check the access list from chanserve with "access #ubuntu-de list" 
<ikonia> bullgard5: everything sorted ?
<Myrtti> bullgard5: hello?
<bullgard5> hello
<Myrtti> bullgard5: did you need help with anything else?
<bullgard5> no
<Myrtti> !idle | bullgard5 
<ubottu> bullgard5: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> he never asked in #ubuntu-irc
<elky> i think the de ops have their own channel.. not sure
<ikonia> oh really, I didn't know that
<elky> hrm, no. unless 'verein' is something like that
<elky> 'verein' means 'organisation' or 'joint' so i suspect it's appropriate
<elky> i'm surprised we havent seen much cinco de mayo trouble this year
<elky> i suspect those'll hit later in the mexican day
<Pici> ola
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> LjL: is MIA today 
<Pici> ikonia: panarchy returned last night
<Pici> Was in -offtopic on a mibbit login, refused to acknowledge that he was evading a ban. Too bad for him.
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I wanted to talk to ljl about how/why the floodbots excepted him
<ikonia> excempted even 
<ikonia> he got into ubuntu using mibbit with the nick panarchy which I thought the floodbots would see in the db and not let him in 
<ikonia> hopefully ljl will give me a bot lesson when he's next free
<popey> no bots?
<popey> hittt is giving duff advice
<ikonia> looking now
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<popey> getting a bit of sillyness from hitt with rm
<ikonia> yeah, I'mn on it
<ikonia> Pricey: who was that you did ?
<Pricey> aq RedMachineD 
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (TheZanke)
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> on it
<Pricey> Wonder where they're from.
<ikonia> dunno, but it's a tag team effort
<elky> ikonia, he returned quick... did you get him in PM?
<Pricey> mrefg is suspect... i think he's just playing it slow?
<ikonia> elky: who ?
<ikonia> Pricey: concur, 
<popey> agreed
 * Pricey resists jokes about australia's internet & dialup
<ikonia> ha
<popey> i smell troll
<Pici> Ugh. I go away for a few minutes...
<Pricey> popey: i'm sorry i didn't mean it!
 * popey wafts
<Pici> elky jinxed us.
<Pricey> hmm !support has changed lately?
<Pricey> or am i just slow on that one
<ikonia> ok - normality is back I think
<popey> heh
<Pricey> indus: is next on my list
<ikonia> get in the queue 
<ikonia> I had him at the top of mine
<ikonia> hackoidz ...any bets ?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> Pricey: check out nirc
<Pricey> ikonia: hmm?
<ikonia> nirc = posting porn links
<ikonia> multiple channels by th elook
<Pricey> I only have 5 minutes.
<ikonia> can't be certain, hence check it out
<ikonia> rubbish !
<ikonia> no problem
<Pricey> Quit.
<ikonia> gone anyway, he was on the aussie network too, looks like there is an aussie troll pit somewhere
 * ikonia suggests #panarchy ?
<ikonia> ;)
<Pricey> bah really?
<ikonia> nah, #panarchy was me kidding
<ikonia> but it does look like aussie's are having a play day 
<Pricey> I'm off. Good luck, staffers are about though hopefully they've moved on now.
<ikonia> looks better now
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> another aussie gone
<bazhang> long time arch troll
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> I wonder if they are all in arch
<popey> not in archlinux-offtopic
<popey> first place I looked
<bazhang> I would set a ban next time jellygen starts up 
<ikonia> he's banned now
<popey> ahh, jelly is
<ikonia> problem solved
<ikonia> #archlinux-offtopic
<ikonia> they are discussing it now
<bazhang> he has an odd way of showing up right when trolls attack
<ikonia> they are chatting about it in #archlinux-offtopic
<bazhang> wonder if mrefg was MrElendig
<ikonia> @bansearch TheZanke
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-69-245-202-107.hsd1.in.comcast.net by Pricey in #ubuntu on May 05 2009 12:41:31 (ID: 13171)
 * genii sips
<genii> I see there was more talk about the 4chan thing.
<elky> dear 4chan, please die. preferably painfully. no love, elky.
<Pici> +1
<genii-konv> My Quassel seem on the fritz again today, apologies
 * genii-konv pokes at jussi01_
<genii-konv> OK I'll try my usual nick again and see if stable yet....
 * genii sips
<genii> Hm. Trying to sort out my buffer views (my channel lists aren't showing properly). May be bouncing from /away and /back for a bit
<genii-konv> Gah.
<genii-konv> @time helsinki
<genii-konv> Ah, right, doesn't work here
<genii-konv> Back shortly
<topyli> genii decided to fly to helsinki, see what time it is
<Pici> tsimpson: Looks like ubottu has been having trouble grabbing bug info from Launchpad as of late.  Is this a bot issue or something with launchpad?
<ikonia> Pici: I think it's had dbopen() function problems in general 
<ikonia> Pici: I'm wondering if that's why it missed panarchy and a few others
<Pici> ikonia: ubottu, not floodbot
<tsimpson> Pici: it's launchpad timing out as far as I can tell, I haven't changed the code for Bugtracker in months
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh
<Pici> ikonia: And it didn't miss panarchy, he was in -offtopic, there are no floodbots there.
<ikonia> Pici: he joined ubuntu too
<ikonia> 03:42 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+e panarchy!i=cb37e1fe@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-1b222d53c10995f0] by FloodBot2
<Pici> ikonia: If cb37e1fe doesnt corrispond to the ip that was banned, the floodbot doesn't know any better.
<ikonia> Pici: what about the name ban
<ikonia> as in nick ban
<Pici> ikonia: I wan't aware one was in place.
<topyli> genii: 17:30
<ikonia> 03:42 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+e panarchy!i=cb37e1fe@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-1b222d53c10995f0] by FloodBot2
<genii-around> topyli: ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> #ubuntu panarchy!*@*  
<ikonia> that's in place
<topyli> 17:20 < genii-kon> @time helsinki
<Pici> Thats a bug then
<genii-around> topyli: Ah, thanks. Trying to deduce when jussi might be awake/here/working on current prob with server. 
<genii-around> Is other stuff down like BT too?
<tsimpson> fwiw, there is a +viewstatus for bugs in LP which is often quicker to load, but it's HTML only, currently it uses +text
<tsimpson> genii-around: only jussi01.com is down
<genii-around> tsimpson: OK, thanks
<tsimpson> and I haven't gotten around to making @time work for non-identified users yet
<tsimpson> @time helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 05 2009, 17:35:37
<Pici> supybot can be annoying sometimes
<tsimpson> s/can be/is/ ; s/ sometimes//
<topyli> hehe
<tsimpson> it's just not complex enough, which is probably a good thing for 99% of use cases
<tsimpson> but we are in that 1%
<Pici> I was just trying to get it to store the last requested query for a weather plugin, and it doesn't support storing user registry values if the user isn't registered
<genii-around> I have to /away probably 20-25 minutes (work)
<MenZa> What's with ubottu? :(
<LjL> MenZa: it doesn't like your face
<Pici> I told it to restart
<Pici> But then it saw MenZa :/
<tsimpson> there was (for some reason) 4 instances of it running...
<Pici> er
 * LjL eyes pici
<Pici> The restart page said that it couldnt find a running process.
<Pici> LjL: I only started it once
<tsimpson> because I killed them all (MU-HA-HA-HA)
<Pici> I know better then to mash on a button to make something start
<Pici> Thats only a last resort <.<
<LjL> Pici: do you?
<LjL> ah, i say
<LjL> although the actual last resort is mashing on the *keyboard*
<tsimpson> something was up with it and the CAPAB-IDENTIFY-MSG stuff
<Pici> odd
<tsimpson> I tried quitting it but it said "Not replying to +quit, not a command"
<MenZa> Pici→ :(
 * MenZa runs away crying.
<tsimpson> which, I know, means that it's not interpreting the +/- stuff right
<Pici> tsimpson: Thanks for restarting :)
<tsimpson> :)
<Pici> tsimpson: While you're at it, could you get ubottu out of -bugs?
<tsimpson> ubottu: part #ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Thanks again
<LjL> tsimpson: and while you're at it, could you get bugs out of ubottu as well?
 * tsimpson thinks about it...
<tsimpson> umm, no :)
<LjL> fair enough
<Pici> Those bugs are what give ubottu her character
<tsimpson> there actually aren't that many "bugs"
<tsimpson> mostly just things that are missing/wanted
 * genii-around prods jussi01 experimentally with a spoon
<jussi01> genii-around: had a few networkm probs today - up again now
<genii-around> jussi01: OK, I'll swap back to Quassel shortly....
 * genii sips experimentally
<genii> Much better :)
 * stew tries to figure out why joeyy is lighting up his /hilight
<Pici> ugh oh
<genii> Was anything aver decided on the 4chan subject?
<genii> *ever
<stew> do you guys know that chat.ubuntu.com no longer resolves?
<stew> lots of people asking about this in #freenode
<Pici> wfm
<stew> ** server can't find chat.ubuntu.com.: NXDOMAIN from all three of ns[123].cannonical.com
<stew> err
<stew> wait, am i on drugs
<stew> ignore me, these people have me confused
<Pici> stew: dig @ns1.canonical.com irc.ubuntu.com    reports that its a cname for chat.freenode.net
<stew> yes
<stew> i got confused there for a second
<stew> but we suddenly have 4 or 5 ubuntu users in #freenode not able to connect to irc.ubuntu.com, but chat.freenode.net is working for them
<Pricey> we're looking into it
<Pici> Pricey: We as in freenode? 
<Pricey> Pici: sorry, yep.
<Pricey> Pici: but yep, use chat.freenode.net, or things like chat.us.freenode.net or chat.eu.freenode.net
<genii-around> Thought so
<genii-around> Looks like the server issues still aren't resolved ..... 
<Seeker`> :/
<genii-around> Hm
<jussi01_> grumble!!!
<Pici> mumble?
<jussi01_> stupid issues...
<Seeker`> genii-around: I think all that was decided about 4chan was that jussi01 isn't impressed, LjL doesn't see a problem
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> Seeker`: Thats sort of the impression I was left with too. Also that Pici is confused
<Seeker`> genii-around: but then thats nothing new :P
<jussi01_> Pici: is always confused...
<jussi01_> :P
<genii-around> Hehe
<Pici> I'm not denying it.
<genii-around> jussi01_: So should I bother back to Quassel yet, or give it a while ? (while i see you here)
<jussi01_> genii-around: wait till you see jussi01 again...
<genii-around> Will do, thanks
<Pici> Or jussi07
<jussi01_> who the heck is jussi07?
<genii-around> I've never even seen jussis 02 through 06....
<Pici> Someone was talking to him in -ot
<jussi01_> hrm, someone remind me which script it is to show channel list in irssi?
<Pici> jussi01_: /window list    perhaps?
<jussi01_> Pici: no... theres one to make the list of numbers into a list of numbers and channel names...
<Pici> jussi01_: Oh. I don't know, sorry.
<Seeker`> adv_windowlist?
<jussi01_> ahh, yeah that one :D
<Pici> Too many numbers here to make into channel names anyway.
<genii-around> Seems like a lot of spanish speakers run Ubuntu 
<genii-around> Pici: That guy asking if there's a list of all the triggers ubottu accepts.... I hope no such list actually exists!
<tsimpson> genii-around: there is, and it's on the web too
<genii-around> AAAAAAAA
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> genii-around: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<tsimpson> ^ factoids.cgi :)
<genii-around> Hopefully we won't see him bot-abusing shortly after
<Pici> Hopefully.
<tsimpson> if you are looking at the factoids page, you don't need to trigger the bot
<genii-around> Thats good then.
<Pici> !staff ^^ what 
<ubottu> staff ^^ what is that crap? it's obstructive
<Pici> hah
<Pici> sorry, staff.
<genii-around> ?
<Pici> just looking at factoids never requested.
<Pici> forget 15:04:36 <genii-around> Thats good then.
<Pici> forget reply> the edubuntu handbook 
<Pici> oops
<Pici> Sorry guys, I thought this was my ubottu window.
<jussi01_> heh
 * tsimpson thinks jussi01_ is not having a good day
<jussi01_> tsimpson: if anyone gets in my way today...
<Seeker`> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> Seeker`: pong
<Seeker`> can I pick your brain about bot stuff?
<tsimpson> if there anything left to pick, sure
<genii-around> tsimpson: You should do some bot workshop in -classroom at some point
<genii-around> It's been extremely dead there since open week ended
<tsimpson> genii-around: maybe, but then more people will want their own bot. then more people will try to set one up, then more people will fail, then more people will ask me for help
<tsimpson> and that's not good
<genii-around> Too bad theres just no bot to ask about building bots, at that
<Pici> #supybot exists
<Pici> And #ubuntu-bots
<genii-around> Hm, looks like Quassel box is back up, I got a system notice about a second authorisation on my name just now
 * genii-around waits to see jussi01 before trying
<genii-around> tsimpson: And you are the moderator in #supybot and #ubuntu-bots ?   ;)
<tsimpson> just #ubuntu-bots
<tsimpson> I have nothing to do with #supybot, and with the amount of time's I've slammed the code, probably never will
<Seeker`> eggdrop is the only bot I've seen with a decent amount of documentation
<tsimpson> recently the supybot website went away, so now it has even less documentation
<Seeker`> supybot has really terrible docs, but i've at least seen python befroe so it wasn't too bad
<Seeker`> first time looking at ruby + rbot isn't great
<Pici> I don't know ruby at all, and my attempts to learn it have failed.  
<Pici> I keep the supybot source at hand when making my own bot plugins
<tsimpson> well, I learnt basic ruby in a couple days...
<genii-around> OK, time to try Quassel again :)
<tsimpson> Pici: have you tried the online ruby demo thing?
<Pici> tsimpson: I did once./
 * genii sips
<tsimpson> it's not too dissimilar to python
<tsimpson> well, are some big differences though
 * genii hugs jussi01
<ikonia> evening
<Pici> already?
<ikonia> it is for me
<jussi01> mrgh....
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> ugh huh
<ubottu> In ubottu, stefg said: !ext4 is Information about the ext4 filesystem can be found at http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<ikonia> I think I'll write an ext4 wiki page if that helps out as ext4 is coming up more and more
<ikonia> is lenin_cat known by any other nicks ?
<genii> commie_cary
<ikonia> anything else, 
<genii> Not that i know
<ompaul> <ryaxnbsuse> * holmes.freenode.net sets mode +n #ubuntu-offtopix   perhaps an abuse of name space (how would I know) 
<ompaul> cheers
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> no "hi"
<stew> hi
<ikonia> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> I should be in bed
<jussi01> but someone may want to check if this is actually correct...
<jussi01> [23:38:57] --> ryaxnb_ (n=ryaxnb@63.249.87.215) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> [23:39:00] <ryaxnb_> hi
<jussi01> [23:39:06] <ryaxnb_> i'm not banned anymore?
<Seeker`> jussi01: TurtlePie told ryaxnb that he was a nwe admin, and that he had just banned him
<Seeker`> that was my understanding anyway
<jussi01> oh... I just glanced
<Seeker`> cant see anything particularly meaningful on the BT
<ikonia> I think bazhang mentioned something about him
<Seeker`> 4 kicks over 4 months
<ikonia> LjL: you're active, got a moment
<LjL> saying i'm active is a very bold statement
<LjL> but.
<ikonia> it can wait it's no biggy, it was only my curiosity
<Seeker`> oooh
<bazhang> Seeker`, still opped in #u
<Seeker`> ty
<bazhang> np
<LjL> ikonia: what i was saying is i'm idly staring at the monitor. feel free to convey your data or request for information or opinion.
<ikonia> LjL: it was really a query about how/why a flood bot missed a ban, if it's a bug or a mistake with the ban
<ikonia> LjL: as you are the floodbot king....
<LjL> ikonia: timestamp or logs?
<ikonia> 03.42 am this morning in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-proxy-users
<LjL> BST i assume
<ikonia> yup
<LjL> ikonia: nickname involved?
<ikonia> panarchy
<bazhang> oof
<LjL> hm, i was just about to reach that conclusion, yes
<LjL> ikonia: bans by nickname are ignored by the bots
<LjL> they care about hosts.
<ikonia> so he was also connecting from a different host too
<ikonia> as his normal static IP is banned
<LjL> not sure
<ikonia> also - surly the "panarchy" nick ban should have picked up even if it's mibbiet ?
<ikonia> as his nick was panarchy still ?
<LjL> ikonia: not when a +e gets set on it
<ikonia> ahhh exempt of course
<ikonia> that makes sense now
<LjL> IP was cb37e1fe, i just need to convert that to decimal and match that against his normal static IP.
<ikonia> I always thought flood bots worked on nicks's too, good to know
<LjL> ikonia: if my calculator is right, that IP is 203.55.225.254, which doesn't appear to be banned
<LjL> although, erm, 254?
<LjL> still... yes, fe is 254
<ikonia> 220-244-120-169
<ikonia> different 
<LjL> not even related
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for explaining
<ikonia> that's been bugging me all day 
<LjL> ikonia: i don't think i'll fix this nickname thing in the floodbots as long as it remains an isolated case
<LjL> ikonia: easy workaround is, ban the offending nick from -proxy-users too
<tritium> Good afternoon!
<Seeker`> o/
<tritium> Hi Seeker`
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-06
<LjL> uhm bot is sleeping
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<tsimpson> he won't be happy when he wakes up...
<LjL> wahnfrieden keeps talking about farting in -ot, after being told not to
<LjL> is also in some known trollpits.
<LjL> no wait, the other current troll is in trollpits, he isn't
<Pici> LjL: removed.
<linnoob> hi, why am I banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> bansearch linnoob 
<Pici> er
<Pici> linnoob: one moment, let me check our logs
<linnoob> oh thanks
<Pici> linnoob: It looks like someone was being inappropriate under the nick h1tler on your ip.
<linnoob> what!?
<Pici> And it doesn't look like this was the first time either.
<linnoob> that can't be me, i just released a few days ago
<Pici> released?
<linnoob> dhcp released/renewed my ip
<Pici> From what I can see here, that doesn't seem to be the case. 
<linnoob> what do you see?
<Pici> I see multiple infractions with someone with very similar information as you.
<linnoob> eh?
<linnoob> what information, IP?
<linnoob> my ip changed. i got a troll's ip now
<Pici> linnoob: I'm not removing the ban.
<linnoob> I didn't ask you to
<linnoob> can we just chat about ubuntu here? since i can't get in chan
<Pici> No. This is not a support channel.
<linnoob> I need help to upgrade
<Pici> Then you will have to seek help elsewhere.
<linnoob> i thought ubuntu was about community. how come i can't be a part? this is so not fair
<Pici> linnoob: because you cannot act normal in our channels.
<linnoob> what are you talking about?
<linnoob> that was someone else. I just got this IP.
<Pici> one moment.
<Pici> linnoob: Further examination of our logs has not revealed anything different.  I am not removing this ban at this time so you will have to find support elsewhere.
<Pici> @mark linnoob
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> jussi01_: It's back down again, I see :/
 * genii-around sips
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Traveler (bot abuse, yet again, already been warned - ask Pici))
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> a called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (a)
<genii-around> @btlogin
 * genii-around hands Amaranth a coffee
 * genii-around watches his battery die
<ikonia> LjL: sorry didn't mean to run out on you last night but my laptop battery died
 * ikonia is getting a bit fed up with actonparsnip just telling people to compile stuff blindly and other poor advice
<jussi01> ikonia: usually a chat in PM with him helps
<ikonia> done it about 3 times in the last month
<ikonia> hence why I'm getting a bit frustrated
<jussi01> aye
<elky> hence why i'm doing it publicly now, since he'd only be rude if brought in here.
<elky> have either of you ever see him hand-hold, or does he just throw 'get dev files' kind of instructions?
<ikonia> just throws that out
<ikonia> I've spoke to him about 64bit flash, compiling etc etc
<ikonia> a few things, I even marked it in BT as it was getting more common
<ikonia> his heart is %101 in the right place and his commitment is too, he just bases everything he says of his own experiences of that moment in time, rather methodical
<ikonia> eg: it doesn't work for me - so it's broke
 * elky waits
<elky> Jack_Sparrow, he needs to stop, i knew he'd not come here, that's why i did not bother.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lets see if he does stop
<elky> Jack_Sparrow, he wont stop telling people to compile.
<Jack_Sparrow> LEts hope he at least stops the current chat on it
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with helping people to compile if they understand what they are doing
<ikonia> rather than first port of call
<elky> Jack_Sparrow, i initiated that conversation. he knows he's in the wrong. he's been told many times before. you just handed him a doorway out of the conversation. he's learned nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed and IF you walk them through all of the steps
<ikonia> I'm personally fed up of seeing "configure && make && make install" being blindly suggested as solutions, ./configure has many options for starters blindly selecting options and hitting make then install no matter the results is bad and in my view - needs to stop
<Jack_Sparrow> I agree
<ikonia> idiots like eagles who are testing using that blind method and submitting it to the developers are a prime example
<ikonia> it's a total waste of time and breaks systems
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl need to reinstall windows, take care
<ikonia> fyi: I've added another ban for panarchy, he's using a company he's working for's web server to access freenode, hence how he got around the ban with mibbit, so I've added the ip - it's a static one
<ikonia> I can remove it if someone adds a ban in -proxy-users for the nick panarchy
<elky> if it's someone's web server, it shouldnt be attaching to IRC anyway. if we ban the nick in -p-u, then we cant see when he's trying.
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> and yes, I agree, it looks like a web server in a cluster for these guys http://www.concorde.com.au/
<ikonia> that makes sense, I'll leave the ip ban on #ubuntu 
<Pricey> more aussies'?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> famous pain one this time
<elky> australia wide free call, eh?
<ikonia> elky: I'm sure he can get you a good deal ;)
<ikonia> elky: trade free calls for a ban removal ;)
<elky> ikonia, it's a travel company by the looks. i was more thinking a 'keep out, or i might accidentally dial a number'
<ikonia> to be honest, he may not be working for them - I am assuming he is because he said he's just started a job
<ikonia> http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/securityfocus/pen-test/2008-10/msg00010.html
<ikonia> meybe he's not working for them and better than we give him credit for 
<elky> either way, i doubt they want their web servers on irc
<ikonia> no, I'm sure they don't either
<ikonia> although if they can't police their own employee's especially one as dumb as him, thats not my issue
<Pici> Is it bad when you start recognizing random names on these mailing lists?
<ikonia> Pici: ?
<elky> Pici, yeah
<Pici> ikonia: First reply to that thread is from nja-n 
<ikonia> ahh
<elky> ok, so i'm a hardware dunce right.... what's the point in having 2 graphics cards. i take it that's different to dual-head, yeah?
<ikonia> more power 
<ikonia> that's it....
<ikonia> it has problems with xinerma and twin view though, both have up/down's
<elky> http://www.pioneercomputers.com.au/products/configure.asp?c1=4&c2=25&id=1245 <-- you should get a 'build your own' page
<elky> i'm giving my current desktop to my folks, and looking for a decently tricked out/futureproofed rig.
<Pici> elky: Ars techinca just released new guides for building systems.
<elky> with the options there, what's my best low-end option? :P
<Pici> http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/04/ars-technica-system-guide-april-2009-edition.ars
<elky> those kinds of guides tend to leave me more confused than before i read them
<elky> especially at 2230
<popey> 13:16:49 <+ikonia> more power
<popey> and more screens
<popey> I have 2x nvidia cards and could either chain them together to get "more power" as you say, or not, and have 4 screens running off them
<elky> http://www.pioneercomputers.com.au/products/info.asp?c1=98&c2=110&id=1775 <-- this can do dual head on it's own, yeah?
<elky> i dont speak GPUish
<elky> oh, and if you're wondering why those guys, scroll down to the OS section
<Pici> I saw ;)
<elky> i wanted to get my lappy with them, but just was not impressed with their options for the 13"
<elky> "NVIDIA nView Multi-Display Technology" does mean dualhead though, yeah?
 * Pici takes a deep breath
<elky> ?
<jussi01> uh oh...
<Pici> Nothing in particular
<jussi01> I think Ive lost tuhina...
<elky> jussi01, nooooooooooooo!
<ikonia> it will be wandering around, find food
<jussi01> Im cleaning his cage... and he isnt there any more...
<Pici> :O
<Pici> ohno
<elky> i thought tuhina was a girl
<ikonia> I did too
<jussi01> nope...
<jussi01> he will be around.... just now the fun is to find him...
<elky> wear shoes.
<jussi01> elky: hahahah
<Gary> whats tuhina?
<jussi01> Gary: http://jussi01.com/?p=9
<Gary> thats cute
<jussi01> :)
<Gary> make sure to check before putting on boots :p
<jussi01> hehe
 * genii sips, tentatively
<genii> Hiya jussi01
<jussi01> hi
<genii> jussi01: Should I keep Konv handy today? ;)
<jussi01> genii: should be fine now...
<genii> Whew!
<jussi01> Found Him!!
<genii> Heh ""Particular reason you compiled apache from source...?" "I'm no newbie to linux... I saw a tar file so I download"
<Pici> It was "no, I'm newbie I saw a tar file, so I download"
<LjL> yes, a lot of the exchanges in #ubuntu could be transliterated as "any particular reason why you did something a newbie should never ever do?" "well, it's because i'm a newbie"
<genii> Pici: Aaaah, OK. I must need more coffee yet :) I thought he was trying to get argumentative
<SportChick> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHRISTEL
<Pici> Again? Already?
<christel> thank you! :)
<jussi01> ooh... Happy Birthday christel!!! :)
<jussi01> ikonia: you around atm?
<christel> thank you jussi01 :)
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> tsimpson: Can you add karmic to the packageinfo plugin and set that as the default release in #ubuntu+1?
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ubot4`> ikonia: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ikonia> !info diveintopython
<ubottu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<ubot4`> ikonia: diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<Pici> !info test test
<ubot4`> Pici: test is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']
<ubottu> 'test' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ikonia> !info has just borked on me in pm with the bot
<ubot4`> ikonia: just is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']
<ubottu> 'just' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ikonia> thanks
<popey> ph_softnet is "no I'm not really trolling, honest"
<Pici> gag is what I feel likedoing
<popey> :)
<ikonia> ppa is the worst idea ever
<Pici> Its not, but people don't understand that the packages published may not be the best 
<ikonia> making it as easy as it is and as well published as it is - is the worst idea ever
<ikonia> the ppa concept is fine
<Pici> So it should be difficult to use?
<ikonia> no, it should just create less pain for me in supporting users
<ikonia> I'm being facisious, I actually like it
<jussi01> there shpould be a qulaification for signed ppas...
<genii> We should make the ppa owner support their packages.....
 * genii runs!
<mneptok> i'd like to see an "Official PPA" tag. i use the Deluge and GMPC/MPD PPAs, and in both cases the PPAs are maintained by the project's development leads. they work splendidly. but others ...
<Pici> mneptok: That would be nice
<LjL> making creating packages simple
<LjL> what a deplorable idea
<Pici> The problem is that some users think that all PPA packages are certified reliable
 * mneptok sticks a big, pink bow on LjL's head
<mneptok> now you're apt-ready, behbeh!
<genii> If package manager gave an option to enable "Official PPAs" or so that might be interesting.
<jussi01> meh... backports is in effect an official ppa...
<genii> If a PPA owner's LP homepage had some mechanism to reach them like "Contact us" or so, could just refer users which are using that particular package there
<LjL> jussi01: but backports by definition only contain stuff that is in +1
<jussi01> genii: dont they?
<genii> jussi01: Not really. You could get on a mailing list or so if they have one.
<genii> No real trouble ticket system or so
<genii> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4   for instance you have to be a team member to be on the list. There's no way off thyat page for instance for average Joe to reach anyone with questions about their packages
<jussi01> genii: I have a ppa, and if you go to my LP page there is a contact this user link...
 * ikonia is out for the day, I've had my fill of eagles dishing out CRAP to users because his system is "highlighy modified" 
<jussi01> genii: Contact details
<jussi01> mail kubuntu-members-kde4@lists.launchpad.net   email Contact this team 
<genii> jussi01: That only appears if you HAVE aLP account
<jussi01> genii: still... anyone can get an account...
<genii> jussi01: This is true. But if I'm a casual user who has some Q about a package should I have to bother getting an LP account to enquire?
<jussi01> genii: you need a lp account to to report a bug, so why not for questions... a LP account should be something for every ubuntu user - especially those using ppa packages...
<genii> jussi01: You make a compelling argument :)
<jussi01> genii: Score!! :P
<genii> This sort of has me wondering how many bug reports are actually on PPA packages actually
<genii> Sorry of the two "actually"
<genii> Weird, considering the talk here right now (from #k) "<jeiworth> reagleBRKLN: just add the ppa repo and do an aptitude update and aptitude full-uǵrade"
<LjL> at least he made him do an uǵrade and not an actual upgrade!
<genii> Hehe
 * LjL wonders just which language uses accented g
<LjL> wow
<LjL> i knew about c, ć and ç
<LjL> i didn't know about ḉ
<LjL> specifically i'd never have though i could compose it from my keyboard
 * genii ponders "PPA Ubuntu.... Pubuntu for short"
<genii> I figured everyone would start beating me there with baseball bats... or something
<tsimpson> karmic added, gutsy removed
<jussi01> tsimpson: super
<tsimpson> wow
<LjL-Grisham> so where *are* services
 * genii shakes his fist at Kornbluth
<LjL-Grisham> was it kornbluth? i'm not sure about that
<LjL-Kornbluth> no kornbluth is linked alright...
<LjL-Grisham> sigh
<genii> LjL-Grisham: What I saw from here was a crapload of /quits all from that box.
<LjL-Grisham> it was card...
<LjL-Grisham> genii: *from* that box?
<LjL-Grisham>  /whois genii
<LjL-Grisham> split or just-rejoined servers appear to be einstein, heinlein, hubbard, niven, zahn, zelazny
<genii-around> My regular nick just started ghosting, it's hostmask or so would resolve to jussi's machine
<LjL-Grisham> and to the best of my knowledge, card, although i don't see that listed
<genii> Test
<genii-around> OK it's back on
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> christel, aware that niven is still connected (with some 600 users)?
<LjL> i mean connected as in "up" not connected to the rest of the network
<Pici> Are my channels messed up?
<LjL-Grisham> in what sense?
<Pici> LjL: Thanks, I was just going to ask if I was in #gentoo instead of #ubuntu
<Pici> That was random.
<phix> mneptok: no I was listening, just read logs then, I just went AFK for a day :)
<mneptok> phix: do not go AFK while /join'ed to this channel
<phix> mneptok: oh it is just hte person who banned me said he would remove the ban in 2 days, that kind of made me think it was dependant on time
<phix> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> looking at your behavior and total lack of contrition, i would not remove the ban. but that's me.
<phix> indeed
<mneptok> so you agree that the ban should not be removed?
<phix> hmmm, looks like the ban is still in place
<phix> no I agree with your "but that's me" statement
<mneptok> do you understand why you were banned?
<mneptok> if so, care to share your opinions on that?
<phix> The ban should be removed, yes I understand, I believe I was talking off topic in the man channel but then when talking off topic in the off tooic channel I was also banned for being off topic, that confused me a bit, but I understand now
<phix> I am not AFK BTW
<mneptok> one moment, please
<phix> ok :)
<phix> I will continue watching Voyager for a bit then
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> 2009-05-03T14:27:05 <phix> yes lets not tell kids about the f?g word, I mean they might turn into one, we dont want that ay, we being a #ubuntu-offtopic channel especially, we dont want to encourage the kids to be gay
<mneptok> 2009-05-03T14:27:09 <phix> :)
<mneptok> that's why you were banned from -offtopic
<nickspoon> Augh.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, arvind_khadri said: !unforget ? tsimpson
<LjL> you were also banned in 2008 for being an idiot - in case that isn't on record, since servers were split at the time
<mneptok> not for being offtopic, as you believe, but for blatantly ignoring the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct
<mneptok> if your masculinity is threatened by homosexuality, i suggest you work out such issues in private. it is most unwelcome in Ubuntu IRC namespace.
<phix> mneptok: ;0
<phix> :) even
<mneptok> 2009-05-03T14:30:15 <phix> LjL: I have a problem with ubuntu, every time I type in irssi irc.freenode.org then type in /j #ubuntu I seem to always find a bunch of f*cktards in there, what is the solution to that?
<mneptok> and that's why you were banned from #ubuntu
<mneptok> i can ssure you, you are not half as clever and witty as you think you are. such comments do not come off as erudite and urbane, but rather puerile and somewhat sad.
<mneptok> they will also get you banned. quickly and definitively.
<phix> yep
<mneptok> so there it is.
<phix> it got the message across
<mneptok> and what message would that be?
<LjL> "i won't be unbanned"?
<phix> LjL: no
<phix> that I need to keep my opionions to my self
<phix> even in an offtopic channel affiliated with ubuntu
<LjL> yes you see
<tsimpson> if those opinions go against the code of conduct or are offensive, yes you do
<LjL> if *i* didn't keep much of my opinion about you to myself
<LjL> that would be most inconvenient
<phix> nickspoon: no my masculinty wasn't being threatened, I was actually attempting to be sycastic although that doesnt really work in text
<phix> mneptok: even, stopif nock complete
<phix> and keyboard :)
<phix> LjL: oh and I was holding my self back too by the way :) 
<phix> any way, it is late / early here, going to et some sleep, I will try to /j #ubuntu later
<phix> have a nice day / night
<phix> LjL: <3
<mneptok> please no BRB
<genii> Maybe he didn't understand "<mneptok> phix: do not go AFK while /join'ed to this channel"
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest68150)
<Seeker`> can we see if the silly people are still spamming if we go +o in #u?
<LjL> why aren't they getting banned already?
<LjL> yes you can, but you don't need to - they are
<LjL> stopped now.
<Seeker`> they left
<LjL> yeah, that's why they stopped.
<LjL> besides, am i the only one with the floodbots (or at least their flood message) on highlight...?
<Pici> Yes
<mneptok> LjL: the Guest* person was auto-banned by the floodbots
<LjL> then the day there's server desync and they ban a dozen innocent people, nobody will notice?
<LjL> mneptok: no they were not
<LjL> they were only temporarily muted
<LjL> which is how they managed to flood twice
<LjL> (well, that and the fact that "Guest" is an enforced nickname)
<mneptok> 12:21 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+zb %Guest69925!*@*] by FloodBot3
<LjL> mneptok, i know what the floodbots do, and saw that, as i have them on highlight.
<LjL> but you know, the floodbots were never meant to be an automatic banning machine for people flooding maliciously... they only mute until the person "appears" to have stopped flooding
<LjL> it's enough for someone to stop flooding for 10 seconds for the bots to unmute them.
<LjL> and now i said it in a logged channel, they probably will :)
<Seeker`> well, they are banned now
<Seeker`> o/
<ikonia> evening
<ikonia> whoi is wicope ?
<Seeker`> I dont know
<Seeker`> thats what I was just wondering
<tsimpson> they joined 1:20 ago and said nothing
<Seeker`> yeah
<Pici> Thats usario
<Pici> or however its spelt
<Pici> Er.. or at least I thought it was Ursinha
<Pici> I could be wrong.
<Seeker`> @Bansearch wicope
<Seeker`> @bansearch wicope
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch wicope
<ubottu> No matches found for wicope!n=usuario@87.235.179.14 in any channel
 * Pici shrugs
<genii> Pici: I'll slap supernix around some for you if you like
<genii> ;)
<LjL> chamillionaire2 keeps on the bot abuse in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> [22:02:56] <IdleOne> Chamillionaire2, I suggest you use /msg ubottu to play/learn how to use the bot. LjL is a nice person but will kick your arse soon
 * LjL blinks...
 * popey hugs the "arse" way of spelling.. well.. "arse"
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> Ljl: You will be pleased to know that I have the floodbots setting +zb on hilight now
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<Seeker`> fine, don't wave to me then
 * jussi01 hugs Seeker`
<Seeker`> :D
<genii> "work is over" alarm.... /away til at home.
<Seeker`> have a good journey
<jussi01> damn sore throat...
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> progamming language support doesn't really belong in #u does it
 * genii gargles down a coffee
<LjL> Seeker`: no - compiler/interpreter support might
<LjL> then again if someone wants to answer a quick programming question, meh
<genii> Better than sending them to #bash to fend for themselves
<LjL> bash is a bit of a corner case, since simple command lines clearly do belong in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> why does array[2] not return the second eleent in the array
<Seeker`> etc. etc.
<LjL> at any rate, if someone's not being particularly annoying, there's always the option of not caring about whether or not they're being slightly offtopic
<Seeker`> basically beginners guide to perl stuff
<LjL> in that case, yes, send them to #perl
<jussi01> genii: watch #k - that eagle lad is not really helping a lot... ill informed methinks....
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<genii> jussi01: Will do, thanks.
<tsimpson> Seeker`: array[2] is the 3rd element, 0-indexed
<Seeker`> I know that
<Seeker`> the guy in #u didn't :P
<tsimpson> those people need to think more like a computer *beep*
 * genii feeds tsimpson more punch cards
<ikonia> ha
<Seeker`> 1001001101101110100011011010110101110101000001101101111111111010101010100101111010101
<genii> Hehe... that reminds me of the Futurama robot prayer... lots of zeros and ones ended by a "two"
<ikonia> hedonism bot
<ikonia> idiot in -ot now
<Seeker`> @bansearch project-emerald
<ubottu> Match: *!*@pool-72-88-118-5.bflony.east.verizon.net by elky in #ubuntu on May 03 2009 14:05:01 (ID: 13092)
<ikonia> someone with +o in offtopc read
<ikonia> ready
<Seeker`> o/
<tsimpson> 001010100110001001100101011001010111000000101010
<ikonia> +b in offtopic please for part message
<ikonia> 23:05 -!- PROject-Emerald [n=mike@pool-72-88-118-5.bflony.east.verizon.net] has
<Seeker`> yeah, I saw
<ikonia> quit ["masturbating"
<Seeker`> shall I forward him here?
<ikonia> for the log, incase no-one with -ot has ops
<LjL> ikonia: i shall try, good advice
<ikonia> nah, just ban him
<ikonia> LjL: cheeky
<ikonia> ahhh Seeker` well done didn't know you had ot - or ubuntu 
<ikonia> I'm clearly out of the loop
<Seeker`> haven't been one for long
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +b *!*@pool-72-88-118-5.bflony.east.verison.net ?
<ikonia> nah, do the nick in my opiino
<ikonia> he's account is registered so he obviously likes to use it
<ikonia> opinion evne 
<genii> Seeker`: I think yer hats on in -ot
<ikonia> genii: he's doing my bidding
<Seeker`> genii: yes, because i'm about to set a ban
<Seeker`> /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +b project-Emerald!*@*.* ?
<ikonia> @*
<ikonia> I assume *.* would also work
 * ikonia looks to ljl approvingly 
<tsimpson> unless they get a cloak
<ikonia> tsimpson: ahh so * = better
<Seeker`> /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +b project-Emerald!*@*
<Seeker`> that then
<tsimpson> sure
<ikonia> looks good
<ikonia> Seeker`: thank you
<Seeker`> ikonia: I was made an op on either sunday or monday morning
<ikonia> I'm out of the loop
<tsimpson> there's a loop?
<ikonia> your out of the outside of the loop
<tsimpson> my loop loops your loop
<genii> billisnice: Is there something someone here could assist you with?
<billisnice> i wil leave
<billisnice> i think i go xchat to work
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-07
<genii> Pizza. /away
<genii> Hm
<genii> !utf8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8
<Seeker`> genii: probably isn't against the rules
<genii> Hehe, likely not. Just for me more annoying than "lol omfg wth" etc etc
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> tell them to stop then :P
<genii> It will pas in a bit
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (``mEnEkS)
<Pici> mattgyver is a regular, I doubt he messaged this guy.
<Pici> ugh
<genii> Yup
<Pici> I'm going to make some dinner (read: put pizza in the oven)
<Pici> Hopefully this doesnt get out of hand.
<Seeker`> I may ban ``mEnEks in a minute
<Pici> The irc stuff, not the pizza.  I think I can handle pizza.
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> I should hope so
<genii> Geez. Is it a full moon out or something?
<Pici> I was just thinking the same thing
<LjL> don't tell me.
<LjL> i have highlights.
<Pici> The random comments aren't helping
<genii> I agree
<Seeker`> me too
<genii> klownface is a troll
<genii> Seeker`: Thanks
<Seeker`> np
<Seeker`> genii: what client do you use?
<genii> Quassel
<Seeker`> you have something equivalent to irssi's auto_bleh?
<genii> Nope
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> jussi uses quassel doesn't he?
<genii> Yup
<Seeker`> ask him if he has any kick/ban scripts you can steal when he is around
<LjL> my bots are going down
<Seeker`> http://uop.pastebin.com/d3187d3c9
<Seeker`> genii: Pici ^
<genii> Yeah that guy is just an idiot
<Seeker`> genii: with a decent script, banning people is as simple as /abk <nick>
<genii> I had to recompile Quassel a lot lately and the scripts I had in it before get lost each time
<genii> If I'd known it was gonna be a full-moon evening I probably wouldn't have drank those 5 beers after work....
<Seeker`> hehe
<Seeker`> that was fun
<Seeker`> apparently "abgctf" would like to "joust" with me
<genii> That guy must be a pretty crappy programmer if his idea of logic is what he's currently doing
<Seeker`> sadly logic != social skills
<Seeker`> also, most people aren't as logical as they claim to be
<genii> You have somewhat of a point
<Seeker`> the number of people that you can have a logical argument /discussion with is rather disappointing actually
<Seeker`> most people make an attempt, start to fall back on logical fallacies to prove their point, then just resort to "I'm right, you're wrong"
<genii> Well, time for me to get out of here and get some rest. Night
<Seeker`> seeya
<Seeker`> monestri: how can we hlep you?
<Seeker`> monestri: please don't idle in here
<monestri> :(
<monestri> i wanted to feel spehcial
<Seeker`> I'm out
<Seeker`> nn
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, pokethesmot said: !smot is Simple Magnetic Overunity Toy
<phix> hey
<ikonia> phix: hello
<ikonia> phix: what's up?
<ikonia> phix: you've been asked not to idle here yet you've been sat here for over an hour and a half - do you want/need something ?
<ikonia> jussi01: Myrtti tsimpson Pici ^^ can you remove this guy when you get chance, it's getting an old routine now
<ikonia> nice service !
<ikonia> time to get ready for work then
 * jussi01 should go to work....
<ikonia> yes yes
<jussi01> ikonia: did you get time to make a vid yet?
<ikonia> still waiting for my "sony" firewire cable, I can't get anything off without it
<ikonia> why sony use their own connection.....I'll never know
<jussi01> heh
<ikonia> right, must get dressed, back on in an hour or so
<jussi01> later
 * ikonia returns
<jpds> ikonia: morning.
<ikonia> good morning
<Madpilot> OK, why is update-manager trying to run a dist-upgrade on my machine?
<ikonia> is it trying to update to 9.04 ?
<Madpilot> already running that - it's asking to do a partial upgrade
<ikonia> ooh
 * Madpilot is not impressed with the handling up updates in 9.04... 8.10 worked nicely, but the new treatment of update-notifier is silly
<Madpilot> s/up/of
<Madpilot> going to ignore it for now, see if it sorts itself out tomorrow...
<ikonia> I have been toying with taking my laptop up to 9.04 but 8.10 is just too solid to not use for work
<Madpilot> aside from the upgrade handling, 9.04 has actually been better here than 8.10 was. a few niggling little quirks have vanished
<ikonia> I have an intel card in my laptop so I'm sitting back waiting for core issues to be solidly fixed
<Madpilot> I've heard there's been a few Intel graphic card issues
<Madpilot> ironic that 9.04 finally saw my ATI card fully supported (finally!) by the FLOSS drivers :)
<ikonia> Madpilot: quite a lot of serious issues actually
<Madpilot> intel's always been the go-to graphics chipset for Linux goodness, up until now.
<Madpilot> I've spent whole releases (Dapper, dammit) with no working 3d accel on my ATI, but now it Just Works
<elky> Madpilot, my eeepc701 for example, especially considering UNR is either composite or nothing. of course, eeepc701s are rare and stuff ;)
<Madpilot> I thought unr used metacity?
<elky> not for the launcher
<Madpilot> ah
<elky> it has blingy little animations. which use clutter.
 * Madpilot had an opportunity to buy an as-new Dell Mini9 for only $300... but doesn't have a spare $300...
<elky> it's functional. but not usable.
<Madpilot> not cool
<elky> i'm ok for cash at the moment. just bought a really nice new laptop that should be fairly future-proofed.
<elky> dual core, 4gb ram, 9cell battery.
<Madpilot> sweet. I upped this desktop to near it's max last fall, but would like to get a netbook for work & coffee shops
<elky> i'm looking to upgrade to a future-safe desktop too. ya know, quad core, as much ram as i can, 2-4 screen capacity
<elky> now's the perfect time, while prices are low to try get people spending again.
<elky> i was going to start looking for a mortgage, but i think i might leave that another year.
<Madpilot> pity I'm the brokest I've been in a decade :(
<elky> aww
<Madpilot> this old 32bit desktop will do for another year or two. Brand-new 500GB HDD means I won't run out of space, anyway
<Madpilot> and 3GB of RAM + swap means the CPU is the chokepoint now, but it'll still run 6 desktops full of stuff w/o complaining
<Madpilot> yesterday I had Epiphany, XChat, Nautilus x2, Inkscape, GIMP & OOo Writer x2 all open, and it was still responsive. Go GNOME & aggressive Linux RAM use!
<elky> yeah. try that in That Other OS.
<elky> i mean, with it's common equivalents
<Madpilot> the XP machine at work starts to choke after about the 5th Firefox tab, with only two other apps running...
<elky> hell, try that with Photoshop/Illustrator on vista. I guarantee tears.
<Madpilot> and it's actually a much, much newer machine than mine. Except it sucks, and mine doesn't...
<elky> i had to upgrade my laptop because my old one was/is not healthy
<elky> i know someone with the same make, so i'll donate it to them for parts. they'll have a second half-hour battery.
<Madpilot> my brother's old lappy is down to about 12 minutes of battery life, apparently. When it wakes up at all.
<elky> yeah, the big bugbear for the old one was that it'd heat up bad and slow to a crawl. a reboot would fix it... but the reboot took an hour as it had to cool down before it'd come back up.
<Madpilot> and his new one has Vista and some oddball partitioning scheme he hasnt figured out yet. So it's UNR on liveUSB for him for now.
<ikonia> UNR.....spreading thing
<ikonia> thin
<ikonia> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ikonia> rats
<Madpilot> !arrrrr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arrrrr
<ikonia> ha
<Madpilot> when is Speak Like A Pirate Day, anyway? we need to get the bot trained up
<Madpilot> looking for an Arabic tell for the guy on #u?
<ikonia> please don't, I can see the botabuse now
<ikonia> Madpilot: got it
<elky> Madpilot, same day as software freedom day :-/
<Madpilot> Bonus!
<Madpilot> Speak Like A Free Software Pirate Day!
<Madpilot> or something
<Madpilot> the concept might need some work
<elky> the president of SFI thinks it's a great that it's on the same day and wants to incorporate the two somehow. i dont predict a happy ending
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> nice way to give something credability - mess around
<Madpilot> "Use Linux! Make Windows Walk The Plank!"
<Pici> Talk like a pirate day is September 17th
<elky> you sure?
<elky> http://www.talklikeapirateday.com/
<Pici> oh
<Pici> I was close :)
<Pici> Its correct on my calendar, I was just guessing.
<elky> :P
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: hello
<KZKG^Gaara> Hi
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<KZKG^Gaara> "You were redirected here because a lot of spam comes from your ISP"
<KZKG^Gaara> What this all about?
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: you where directed to this channel or #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<KZKG^Gaara> To #ubuntu-graylist
<ikonia> ahh ok, 
<ikonia> so basiclly the ISP you're using is famous as a spam host ISP - so it's banned from the channels you have to have an exception put in place to use #ubuntu
<ikonia> what channel do you want to gain access to ?
<KZKG^Gaara> Yeah I understand that but... this is not my foul; somebody can help me?
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: yes, we are here to help, what channel do you want to get into ?
<KZKG^Gaara> #ubuntu-es & #ubuntu-es-offtopic (if i was banned in this second too)
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: one moment
<KZKG^Gaara> ok no problem
<ikonia> just trying to get hold of one of the ubuntu-es ops for you now, if you join #ubuntu-irc you'll be able to see when one of them comes on line
<KZKG^Gaara> the problem is that I don´t remember the nicks of the ops of ubuntu-es
<ikonia> if you join #ubuntu-irc you'll see me asking
<KZKG^Gaara> ooh yeah see you now xD
<ikonia> KZKG^Gaara: ok, so if you leave here and work it through in #ubuntu-irc you'll be fine
<KZKG^Gaara> Ok thanks for all
<KZKG^Gaara> By the way... sorry for my english
<ikonia> no problem
<KZKG^Gaara> Bye and thanks again
 * genii brews a fresh pot of coffee for everyone
<genii> @time helsinki
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<jussi01> hrm... is that still turned off...
<jussi01> thought tsimpson fixed it
<tsimpson> ubottu: load Stuff
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load Stuff
<tsimpson> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 07 2009, 14:14:13
<tsimpson> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 07 2009, 17:14:26
<bazhang> @now Taipei
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @now Taipei
<ubottu> Current time in Asia/Taipei: May 07 2009, 22:15:18
<genii> Weird that ubottu says "the operation succeeded", then right after knows nothing about "Stuff"
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> Handled
<bazhang> he logged into two accounts
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning..  Here anyhow
<bazhang> hi :)
<genii> /away for a bit
<Pici> ikonia/everyone: Please make sure that your bans do not have pipes in them.  They are not escaped by the floodbots when it does ban checking and treats them as regex ORs.
<ikonia> Pici: did I hit a | 
<Pici> i.e: *!*|?=uk@121* 
<ikonia> yeah, just seen Jack_Sparrow corrected it
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks also 
<bazhang> pronoy, hi
<ikonia> no he didn't, I'll fix now
<Pici> pronoy: Whats up, how can we help you today?
<Pici> ikonia: I removed it.
<pronoy> Pici: oh man.....wrong channel...sorry
<pronoy> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, did I do something.. wrong
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: no, I thought you had fixed something I did wrong
<ikonia> Pici: corrected now
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ikonia> pronoy: what's going on ?
<pronoy> sorry to bother i do have a question
<pronoy> the channel ops .... what does +o mean ?
<pronoy> and how many types of modes are there ?
<ikonia> it means grant operator status on that user
<Pici> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<pronoy> ok..thank you Pici ......sorry to bother ikonia
<Pici> okay then.
<genii> Hm... was there a disconnect from this nick?
<genii> ( I came back to the computer to find client disconnected but other stuff here using the connection was still going... wondering if jussi's machine is going up/down again, it would disconnect and our nicks would likely timeout or so)
<bazhang> genii, not since you said /away for a bit
<genii> bazhang: OK, thanks. Something local then, looks like
 * genii investigates
<screamsayonara> can i get unbanned from the ubuntu offtopic channel, really, im a nice girl
<screamsayonara> it was just a ridiculous moment of my life
<screamsayonara> i <3 ubuntu
<screamsayonara> it was ages ago, also
 * genii prods at Pici
<genii> screamsayonara: The op responsible isn't currently available. Please try again later.
<screamsayonara> ok... vielen dank
<mneptok> "danke"
<mneptok> but ... whatever ...
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<mneptok> time to clear old bans. the banlist is full.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, hidensoft said: ubottu: problem is not xampp
<ubottu> In ubottu, hidensoft said: problem is not xampp friend
<Seeker`> hidensoft: how can we help you?
<hidensoft> i can't access to some folder
<Seeker`> hidensoft: this isn't a support channel
<hidensoft> is this ?
<Pici> hidensoft: You're already getting support in #kubuntu.  I told you ubottu was a bot after you messaged it, you can ignore what it said to you.
<hidensoft> aha
<hidensoft> ok
<hidensoft> i'm sorry
<Seeker`> hidensoft: if you don;t have any operator related questions, please leave this channel
<hidensoft> ok
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii-around gargles down a coffee
<Seeker`> wb
<genii-around> Give me a minute, need to do the ol switcheroo again here...
 * genii sips
<ikonia> good evening
<Seeker`> o/
<genii> ikonia: Hello
<ikonia> howdy
<ubottu> DrDerek called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (deany)
<ikonia> deany again
<Seeker`> what else has he done?
<ikonia> normally just mouthy
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> runny nose and sore throat sucks
<Seeker`> swine flu?
<jussi01> ha... ha... ha
<Seeker`> dont you mean "oink oink oink"?
<jussi01> lol
<Seeker`> hmm, tell DrDerek to stop or not?
<ikonia> Seeker`: not impressed as I mentioned the topic less than 5 minutes ago 
<ikonia> I don't understand why people need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic when they are in ##club-ubuntu as club-ubuntu is basiclly ubuntu offtopic with swearing allowed
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<ikonia> hello
 * jussi01 pms ikonia
<ikonia> modmadmike: hi, thanks for joining, I wanted to have a chat with you outside the main content of the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> modmadmike: I'm getting the impression (maybe wrongly) you are quite new to ubuntu or linux in general, is that true ?
<modmadmike> nope used linux for the past 9 years with mandrake linux 7
<ikonia> really ?
<modmadmike> as my first
<modmadmike> yes
<ikonia> the reason I'm asking is some of the info you're giving out is a little questionable and random
<modmadmike> lol
<ikonia> I basiclly wanted to ask you to consider what you're offering to people as advice as people have all ranges in the channel
<ikonia> (which I didn't want to ask in the main channel)
<modmadmike> then explain why in 8.04 the HDA intel driver worked in the generic kernel but not the server kernel
<ikonia> modmadmike: I can't without research, 
<modmadmike> when it first came out that is
<ikonia> modmadmike: but saying the server kernel has better sound support with no subastance is crazy 
<ikonia> modmadmike: and that wasn't the only comment - hence why I'm asking you to just consider what your telling the users 
<modmadmike> the kernels manage device drivers differently sometimes i have had better support in the server kernel somtimes with the generic
<ikonia> modmadmike: they don't, they are the same base kernel 
<mneptok> modmadmike: recommending a server kernel to desktop users in a main support channel is not a good idea.
<ikonia> but as I said, that wasn't th eonly point I was bringing up - that was just one example
<modmadmike> and what are your other examples
<ikonia> intel drivers are poor
<ikonia> compile vmware
<ikonia> I can go through the logs if you want
<modmadmike> i don;t use vmware so i would not know
<ikonia> helping is great, I'm just asking you consider what you say to people
<ikonia> modmadmike: so if you don't know - why say something
<ikonia> modmadmike: just ignore the question and let someone who does know answer it
<ikonia> blind help can cause more damage
<ikonia> that doesn't mean lose the enthusiasm, just don't be afraid of not answering if you don't know 
<modmadmike> I have to leave to go fishing | i wont give blind support anymore ok
<ikonia> and think that your experience may not be the norm, so if you don't have good luck with intel video drivers, that doesn't make them "rubbish" - it just means you've had a problem (they may well be bad too) just a little more though t
<mneptok> modmadmike: and using "lol" as punctuation immediately makes experienced people think "i have t-shirts older than this guy" ;)
<ikonia> modmadmike: thanks for popping in, I won't keep you from your fishing, just food for thought
<modmadmike> ok
<Mez> ikonia: fish food?
<ikonia> he wasn't paying any attention to that, but it was worth a go
 * ikonia ignores mez's pun
<Mez> :'(
<ikonia> do better....
 * Mez sticks tongue out @ ikonia
<ikonia> thank you
 * mneptok can smell the freshly baked H1N1
<Flannel> Mmmmmm... tasty piggies.
<mneptok> ojnk
<Flannel> is that how engineers say what mathematicians call "oink"
<Mez> mneptok: I smell freshly baked c21h30o2
<mneptok> criheoor?
<Seeker`> what did we decide about 4chan?
<Slart> hello.. can someone have a look at HardCockOnCam in #ubuntu.. he's being kind of annoying, besides the name
<Seeker`> already left
<Slart> indeed.. nevermind then =)
<Seeker`> if you see someone with such a blatently wrong nickname, feel free to use the ops factoid
<Slart> ok, will do
 * Flannel already tried to remove him, discovered that he wasn't identified.
<Slart> thanks
<Seeker`> hmm, what should I have on hilight
<Flannel> puppies
<mneptok> "HardCockOnCam." that nick is proof enough that free wifi at truck stops is a Bad Idea(tm)
<ikonia> ha ha
<Seeker`> Thats proof that people need to pass a test before they can use the internet :P
<phix> hey
<ikonia> hello
<phix> Would you be a pal and remove the ban for me? :)
<ikonia> phix: I don't think it's appropriate personally, and I've read the others comments which seem to lean on it not being removed at the moment so I don't think it would be a good move for me to remove it with them not around
<ikonia> I believe it was Pici who banned you initially (I've not checked) 
<phix> ok
<phix> I don't mind waiting
<ikonia> well as you've been told this is a no idle channel
<ikonia> I'll check on who banned you, one moment
<phix> true
<phix> can you make any suggestions for a ubuntu related channel I can idle in?
<phix> ok
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've just checked and you've been banned from multiple channels by multiple people
<phix> yup
<phix> was a good night :)
<ikonia> ok - so I think you need to leave now
<phix> oh
<phix> ok, cya later ikonia, thank you for your assistance
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops phix crappy attitude again towards getting the multiple bans removed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> a good night?
<bazhang> that comment is a near guarantee he will start trolling again as soon as unbanned.
<ikonia> he's in #ubuntu-irc now, I'm just trying to guide him out
<Seeker`> entraide-net: how can we help you?
<entraide-net> yep 1 min please
<entraide-net> can you give me an idea how to get easily the most used packages , tutorials , websites , tips and tricks for ubuntu ... I wanna make a big all-in-one tutorial for beginners to help them but I wanna include stuff for average and professionnals users ...
<entraide-net> I think the forum could help but ...
<entraide-net> It's not every ubuntu users that goes there ...
<Seeker`> isn't that what http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<entraide-net> It's good but an easy tutorial as a backup tip as I personnaly use many websites when I reinstall ... I would make it simple in a all in one tutorial
<Seeker`> you'll just have to search the net I guess
<Seeker`> this channel isn't really for this sort of discussion, its for channel operator questions
<entraide-net> sorry I was thinking if you give me a little idea the best would be the forum I guess
<entraide-net> bye
 * genii slurps a coffee
<Seeker`> o/
<genii> Hi Seeker`
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-08
<mneptok> gront
<Seeker`> hai
<mneptok> konban-wa
<Seeker`> oyasumi nasai
<genii> Interesting that there's no !ext4 yet
<genii> (someone just tried that in #u)
 * Seeker` -> bed
<mneptok> OK, time to start removing bans, oldest first
<LjL> tsimpson, jussi01, i'd like to move floodbot1 off my computer, can i move it to either ubottu.com or jussi01.com?
<tsimpson> LjL: you should already have an account on ubottu.com, are there any packages it needs?
<LjL> tsimpson: i need to run it to know. moment.
<tsimpson> well we have php5, -cli, -common, -gd, -mcrypt and -mysql currently
<LjL> probably needs -mcrypt
<Seeker`> right, am really going to bed now
<Seeker`> night night
<tsimpson> \o 'night Seeker` 
<LjL> tsimpson: it just works. i should make a crontab entry for it, is that a problem?
<tsimpson> should be fine
<LjL> moved. now you won't have channel noise when i run out of hd.
<tsimpson> :)
<tuxito> hello
<tuxito> i can't enter to #ubuntu-es because when i try enter the system says this "You were redirected here because a lot of spam comes from your ISP", How i can enter again?
<tuxito> please who can help me?
<LjL> tuxito: try now
<tuxito> ok
<tuxito> it's ok thanks so much, good night 
<genii> The topbunny person is extremely annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
 * genii plunders some coffee
<Flannel> It's not Sept. 19 yet!
<genii> Flannel: ? Is that pirate day or so?
<Flannel> International Talk Like a Pirate Day, yeah.
<genii> Ah, OK.
<genii> Flannel: Jack_Sparrow exit is: "Why Work When You Can Plunder?"    so I decided to "plunder" some coffee.... :)
<Flannel> Aye.
<genii> I'm trying to imagine us now all talking like pirates on that day and trying to police channels 
<genii> Avast ye swab! Belay the profanity!     etc
<genii> That kind of day could get interesting.
<tonyyarusso> genii: awesome.
<genii> tonyyarusso: Talk Like a Pirate Day?
<tonyyarusso> The notion of pirate IRC.
<genii> tonyyarusso: We'd drive the patrons nuts :)
<tonyyarusso> /alias /ar /walktheplank
<Madpilot> hmm. /walktheplank instead of /remove
<Madpilot> I like
<genii> I guess could put something like "KeelHauled!" when they get +b
 * nalioth keelhauls genii 
<genii> OUCH!
 * genii pulls the barnacles out of his back
<genii> I suggest to add https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes to !md5
 * genii continues pulling out barnacles
<tonyyarusso> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tonyyarusso> genii: It's a decent idea on the surface, but I'm rather hesitant about that proposal.  Here's why:
 * genii sips
<tonyyarusso> On the actual releases.u.c pages where the MD5SUMS files originate, there is also a GPG signature.  That's not present on the link you gave, and it's a wiki.
<tonyyarusso> Thus, someone could edit them to match a man-in-the-middled image, but yet people would still be checking a sum that matches, and having a false sense of security.
<tonyyarusso> A page that linked directly to each of the original MD5SUM and MD5SUM.gpg files would be more useful/reliable than one that lists all of the sums directly, IMO.
<genii> Interesting. 
<genii> A shorter way for them to find it off the factoid was my primary reasoning
<tonyyarusso> I certainly agree with your *goal*, just not the available path.
<tonyyarusso> You might consider running what I just said past Matthew East and seeing what he thinks of converting that wiki page to my proposed format or similar.
 * genii sips and thinks about md5sums and such
<GnosticAscension> hello
<GnosticAscension> anyone there?
<tsimpson> can we help you?
<GnosticAscension> I cannot seem to connect to #ubuntu, keep getting redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<GnosticAscension> am supposed to get an invite, but cannot get one
<GnosticAscension> even after waiting for several minutes
<GnosticAscension> @tsimpson any solutions?
<GnosticAscension> [ I am using Mibbit, by the way]
<tsimpson> try parting and rejoining #ubuntu-proxy-users
<GnosticAscension> i have to type "/join ubuntu" again when in the proxy users channel, right?
<GnosticAscension> or is the new invite automated?
<tsimpson> you should be told to by one of the bots
<GnosticAscension> i did it anyway
<GnosticAscension> still not working
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (GnosticAscension)
<tsimpson> someone needs to -o floodbot3, it's broken
<tsimpson> unless it's the same reason as last time
<Madpilot> I can -o it in #u, but what's it been doing?
<tsimpson> Madpilot: I think the list maybe full, it's only removing exempts not adding
<Madpilot> will -o get one of the other bots in automagically? (I've lost track of how the floodbots work, can you tell?)
<tsimpson> one _should_ +o itself afaik
<GnosticAscension> can't an op in #ubuntu manually invite me?
<Madpilot> leave and re-join -proxy, GnosticAscension 
<tsimpson> Madpilot: hmm, you may have to +o one
<Madpilot> done. Floodbot1 is up & +o
<GnosticAscension> wilco
<genii> Time for sleep, 2:20-ish AM. Gnite
<tsimpson> nope, not working
<tsimpson> GnosticAscension: you'll just have to either use a real IRC client or http://java.freenode.net/
<ikonia> #ubuntu jerk pit today 
<ikonia> ban list full again 
<tonyyarusso> Geez, doesn't anyone clear theirs?
<ikonia> I'm doing it now
 * tonyyarusso is gonna go on a clearing spree - I'll try to be sane, but yell if you see anything wrong
<ikonia> removing all old dhcp ones
<ikonia> I'm on i
<ikonia> it
<ikonia> hence +o in #
<ikonia> u
 * Madpilot considers joining the fun - but three of us might be a bit much
<tonyyarusso> I'm getting some of the older exploit ones too.  If they haven't been back recently it probably doesn't do much.
<Seeker`> my only two bans are fde and phix, I think they can stay
<ikonia> yes please !
<ikonia> I've cleaned out as much in #u as I'm comfortable with without stepping on peoples toes
<Tm_T> I shouldn't have bans there
<Madpilot> doubt I've got any, but can anything more than a few weeks old with my name attached
<ikonia> Madpilot: I cleared down the big two you had
<ikonia> Madpilot: they where old and dhcp addresses
<Madpilot> cool
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> What is the ban limit anyway?  400?
<Seeker`> $not_big_enough
<tonyyarusso> It's plenty big enough - we just have lots of people who forget to prune.
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, it's down to 236 now.  Should be fine for a while.
<jussi01> mines clean afaik
<ikonia> show off
<jussi01> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Just a quick eyeball suggests that there's an inordinate number belonging to ikonia, Pici, and LjL.  :P
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: really ?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: ooh that's odd, a lot of them didn't show up when I did a search on % for existing bans
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: As measured by "scroll really fast through the bantracker list and see which names look like they're developing shadow pixels"
<ikonia> let me re-check
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: lots of marks too ;)
<tonyyarusso> but yeah, it's worth running a check on yours.
<ikonia> re-running now
<tonyyarusso> true.
<tonyyarusso> A lot of the ones left are marked, so that's good.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: only about 10 #ubuntu bans, the rest were other channels or MARK's
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: cleared down a few more though, and the ones left are long term ones
<ikonia> hence why they are commented
<ikonia> phew
<tonyyarusso> It'd be nice if you got warned if you removed a ban that had a mark.
<tonyyarusso> So when we're mass-removing when it fills we can still get notified of those without manually looking.
<ikonia> be nice if you could filter MARK's from BT 
<ikonia> eg: have a little check box for "do not search MARK's" 
<jussi01> put your suggestions for the bt on LP... then you might have them done... :)
<Seeker`> time for work o/
<maco> tavernier is flooding #ubuntu with keyboard-banging
<ikonia> delt with
<maco> you act faster than i type. thanks
<jussi01> Tm_T: addressed already
<Tm_T> ah, good, just passing by
<Tm_T> wife and kid in flu here
<jussi01> Tm_T: understand... I have the flu and it sucks
 * tonyyarusso has the unidentified something
<elky> yeah, i've got a general sniffle
<elky> of course, you get treated like a criminal for wanting something that actually has pseudoephedrine in it
<ikonia> junky
<elky> no, just congested to the point the pressure tries to push my eyes out of their sockets
<elky> i need a nap. my eyes feel like they're bleeding
<Madpilot> elky, move to Canada, AFAIK pseudoephedrine-based stuff is still out on the shelves :)
<ikonia> `brandon`: hello, how can we help
<`brandon`> oh nevermind
<`brandon`> sorry.
<ikonia> n problem
<ikonia> @bansearch `brandon`
<ubottu> No matches found for `brandon`!n=no@pool-173-51-161-239.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net in any channel
<ikonia> cool
<jussi01> did I mention the flu sucks?
<jussi01> :/
<ikonia> @time sydney
<ubottu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: May 08 2009, 21:15:42
<ikonia> ubottu sometimes you are the best tool on the planet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, Kamping_Kaiser said: ubottu, ext4 is a recently released filesystem, available in Ubuntu 9.04. Be careful to keep your power running though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<ikonia> I'm working on an ext3 wiki page
<ikonia> ext4 even
<Pici> yay
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> oh, regarding an ext4 wiki page
<bazhang> not a busy channel so I can ramble here
<ikonia> ooh good
<ikonia> I'll have it finished by the weekend, trying to put a good mix of "hello welcome to ext4" as well as a few juicy bits of under the hood 
<bazhang> pici so the switch should be -c ? or must one get the update-manager-core 
<bazhang> re : salvatore_ in #ubuntu
<ikonia> who's he ?
<ikonia> oh
<bazhang> didnt know that update-manager -d would take one from intrepid to karmic
<ikonia> it "development" version
<ikonia> -d = development
<ikonia> (how I remember it) 
<bazhang> right. but would it skip versions?
<ikonia> it's not
<bazhang> so the correct one would be -c ?
<ikonia> 9.10 is the development version
<ikonia> c = current 
<ikonia> (again just how I remember it) 
<bazhang> nice. my mistake and apologies to Pici for my blunder
<ikonia> another aussie being a pain
<ikonia> hi outboard 
<ikonia> bye outboard
<ikonia> hi out
<ikonia> outboard: 
<outboard> what
<ikonia> outboard: you where forwarded here as ubuntu channels have a policy of no scripts being run on the irc clients, you refused to remove, and also your attitude on being asked to remove them wasn't great, so you where forwarded here to dicuss 
<outboard> it is a simple away mesage which comes installed in the xchat client distributred with ubuntu 
<ikonia> yup, so please disable it
<outboard> and as for disturbing the channel  , you guys did more of that with telling me to remove it 
<outboard> get over yourselves
<ikonia> "please do so" is not telling - it's asking
<ikonia> it's polite
<outboard> get over it
<ikonia> ok, I'm over it
<Madpilot> xchat does not, AFAIK, use a visible /away msg by default... 
<bazhang> no it does not
<outboard> this is a fresh install of  9.04  , and i do not have time t be stuffing about installing scripts
<outboard> this is what it came with 
<bazhang> weird
<outboard> i mark myself away and it tells the channels  , 
<Madpilot> outboard, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<bazhang> mine is fresh as well, and does not have that.
<ikonia> I'm done talking about this now, your attitude does not help
<outboard> is it really that big a deal 
<ikonia> the bans not going to be removed 
<Madpilot> outboard, there's 1500+ users in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> that's 1500 reasons to not want visible away msgs and other cruft...
<outboard> fine from now on i will make sure i say good night to each of them personally rather then with a script
<ikonia> outboard: it's not a problem as you're not in the channel anymore
<ikonia> outboard: come back to this channel when you can discuss it without your atittude 
<outboard> how about you pull your head in  , my attitude is no more out of line then yours is  , an you are surposed to be an official
<ikonia> outboard: ok we are done, please leave the channel 
<outboard> go grow up 
<ikonia> outboard: I won't discuss anything with you while your taking this approach
<outboard> there is nothing to discuss , if you want to discuss this we will do it in 6 years when you are an adult
<Madpilot> outboard, the rule is very, very simple: No visible away messages, no scripts. #ubuntu is far too busy for any other rules to make sense.
<ikonia> outboard: ok, please come back in 6 years
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops outboard agreed to ban for 6 years
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ...
<Madpilot> I like it
<ikonia> outboard: if there is nothing else - please leave the channel 
<outboard> no i agreed to discuss this when you are an adult 
<Pici> outboard: The channel guidelines are clear on this matter. Please remove the script and we will remove the ban.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<outboard> @mark #ubuntu-ops ikonia agreed he will not be an adult for 6 years
<ikonia> Pici: I've tried the polite approach and just get attitude back which is why I refuse to discuss this futher 
<bazhang> not the worst of my errors though, used to just modify sources.list and go from there
<Madpilot> outboard, if this isn't worth discussing for six years, we'll ask you to leave this channel now.
<Pici> outboard: It doesnt look like we're making any progress here.  When you decide to remove the script you can rejoin #ubuntu, until then you may part this channel.
<bazhang> odd that the !upgrade link has no reference to cli anymore
<outboard> pft you brought me here you get me out of here 
<ikonia> outboard: no problem, I'll remove the forward and change it to a ban
<Pici> bazhang: It should say it on one of links from the upgradenotes page.
<Pici> sudo do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> Pici, only for kubuntu that I can see
<bazhang> right , for servers
<Madpilot> damn, haven't seen attitude like that for a while
<Pici> sudo do-release-upgrade -m DESKTOP actually, for desktop systems.
<bazhang> need to install update-manager-core then ?
<Pici> I believe so.
<bazhang> never actually upgraded *after* a release
<bazhang> glad you caught that or we would have to send salvatore_ to #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Actually a lot of people keep suggesting to use -d, probably the same people who upgraded to Jaunty pre-release.
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> StuartClark!i=AllanDav@121-79-66-6-dial.ispone.net.au wonder if that is outboard 
<ikonia> nothing ties in other than .au 
<ikonia> dsl and dial up 
<bazhang> 121-79 and the ispone.au
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> I couldn't see him on line I mean 
<bazhang> just curious as the stuartclark was mega-spamming #u some months back with insta-join and quit
<ikonia> ooh right 
<ikonia> nah doubt it
<ikonia> dial up and dsl 
<ikonia> different ident
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> outboard is a registered nick
<bazhang> right, just the .au then
<ikonia> well, the isp is the same, but different accounts by the look of it
 * genii crawls over to the coffeepot and makes some
<ikonia> LjL: bot master
<LjL> ?
<ikonia> LjL: I need a bit of bot help
<ikonia> wondered if I could pick your brain at some point
<LjL> if you can find it, feel free to pick it up
 * ikonia searches the bins
<LjL> ikonia: so, what's the matter
<ikonia> LjL: sorry one moment, just dealing with eagles
<LjL> oh you're an ornithologist, nice
<ikonia> hawks tommorow
<LjL> a netsplit is coming from grisham
<LjL> not much of an advance warning, was it.
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> ssh! topyli is back.
<LjL> though the server is not
<bazhang> night all
<LjL> night
<Pici> goodnight bazhang 
<genii> bazhang: Night
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> why why
<ikonia> Pici: whats up?
<mneptok> me, now.
<ikonia> ?
 * mneptok just awoke
<LjL> i wouldn't ask
<ikonia> LjL: I just realised the trap I walked into 
<LjL> well, it went well for you
<Riddell> ikonia: trouble with eagles?
<ikonia> Riddell: hey, thanks for joining
<ikonia> Riddell: not trouble, just wanted to bring you, jussi01 and a few of the others into line with the conversation I've just had, make sure you all know and agree
<ikonia> I've just had a frank dicussion with eagles over the "noise" and bad information and time wasting effort he gives out in the ubuntu channels in general 
<ikonia> eg: saying he'll package the latest plasma package for testing - when he openly admits he has no idea about deb packaging - that sort of time wasting stuff
<ikonia> and the nonsnese advice he gives out in the support channels
<genii> ikonia: "eagles" as in "eagles0513875" I presume
<ikonia> I've personally had this conversation with him before and spent about 2 days with him in pm trying to mentor him to be able to actually input to a channel
<ikonia> genii: correct
<ikonia> this has obviously failed as I can see multiple people getting quite frustrated with him in multiple channels, #kubuntu/#kubuntu-devel as core examples
<ikonia> Riddell: he gave the excuse that he had too much pressure with school exams to kept making mistakes
<ikonia> Riddell: I've requesed he leave the channels until 19th may when his exams are over, then from that point on he only particpates in support channels to try to learn the basics
<ikonia> Riddell: he has made a lot of exuses that he's working with upstream developers and Jonathan Thomas on critical issues so can't back away from any channels
<ikonia> Riddell: as he claims Jonathan Thomas gave him the job of upstream communication/bug logger I said I'd speak to you about getting that position removed from him with the minimal distruption 
<Riddell> it's hardly a position it's just something Jonathan thought he might be useful at
<ikonia> Riddell: and then agree that no more of these positions should be given to him until he is able to actually contibute to a development channel (after he seems to have got to grips with the support channels for example) 
<Riddell> I don't know if he has been useful at it or not
<ikonia> Riddell: I stepped in as I saw Mamarok getting quite frustrated with him in -devel - not for the first time
<Riddell> mm, we all are somewhat
<ikonia> Riddell: hence why I'm running this past you now 
<ikonia> Riddell: if there is anything you disagreee with or think I've stepped over the line, say so I can remedey it
<ikonia> I also made it clear that once he comes back - it will be a "final" warning for the channels he's in, no more duff advice, telling lies about what's doing/done - if he doesn't know, don't say "I know, I'll do it" etc etc
<Riddell> I think best to ask Jonathan how he's getting on with bug work, if he's actually being useful then no need to kick him out from that
<ikonia> this has gone on for well over a year so I'm trying to draw a line under it
<Riddell> if he's just making noise as he does elsewhere then fine to kick  him out
<ikonia> Pici: jussi01 others, if I'm wrong on this, please correct me also 
<ikonia> Riddell: I'll happily speak to Jonathan, I just wanted you to be in the loop with what I've done/said so far as a contact for #kubuntu-devel 
<Riddell> and sure kick him out of support channels again
<jussi01> I think its a case of see if heis helpful, then act on it - Ive been monitoring it for a bit, and we will just have to wait. we have given him warnings on several things, so if he doesnt improve, then ok.
<ikonia> well, he's keen so I'm trying to see if that can be got a grip on without all the pain that comes with it, hence the "last chance" when he come sback after the 19th
<ikonia> jussi01: keep in mind this issue is well over a year old, hence why I 'm trying to draw a line under it
<ikonia> the final straw was him telling someone 6.06 is unsupported 
<ikonia> (for me) 
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, Im well aware of the issue and its history, we just need to give appropriate warnings and back those up with bans.
<ikonia> jussi01: well, his ban history is long, and hence why I'm mentioning in here that I've spent two days with him, and other individual days, and now another long conversation with him today 
<jussi01> ikonia: Im well aware of it. (and thank you for spending the time) 
<ikonia> it's a shame to waste his enthusiasm , but he's just talking "noise" to people, and as you said it needs to start being acted on 
<genii> It's too bad there seems no way to channel all the enrgy he has into something he could actually do well at
<ikonia> genii: thats the problem he wants to be "l33t" (his words) now - not do the effort
<jussi01> Its good we are being verbose about the issue, it prevents misunderstandings.
<Riddell> it's a tricky case since he's on the edge of being useful and just being a pain, I'm not going to stand in the way of him being kicked out of places at all
<jussi01> Riddell: Ill handle this issue and Liase with ikonia about it if you like, I want to have a word with a few others (IRCC) about it also.
<ikonia> jussi01: hence why I wanted to make sure you where around and Riddell as I didn't want to overstep anything 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ct5f said: ubottu: but there is this page in italian??
<Riddell> don't be afraid just to kick him out of places,  no point spending even longer discussing it on top of spending time trying to make him do something useful
<ikonia> Riddell: well, just wanted to make you aware of what I've said and why
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, no probs.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (kk)
<jussi01> genii: the alias's I gave you op you automatically...
<genii> jussi01: Yeah I just figured that out now
<jussi01> genii: its a small hack - just a wait in there, but it works
<genii> jussi01: I need more practice at this booting stuff. In #k it was usually quiet
 * jussi01 prods genii
<genii> jussi01: I'm alive, I'm alive :) Just went to grab a coffee
<Pici> Ugh, bad attitudes today.
<ikonia> Pici: it does seem one of those days
<Madpilot> phase of the moon thing?
<genii> /msg jussi01 Did it let you back in there yet?
<genii> bah
<Pici> /msg ikonia I can't believe that genii messed up that command
<ikonia> ha ha ha
 * genii sulks
<ikonia>  /msg nickserv identify I_love_pici 
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> how did that slip out
<Pici> :P
<Pici> Thats my password too!
<ikonia> big head
<jussi01> haha
<ikonia>  /msg jussi01 wow these guys are loser
<LjL>  /msg ikonia you too? i will have to kill you then sorry
<ikonia>  /msg christel ljl is making threats against me....again 
<ikonia> ok ok, I'll stop 
<LjL> ikonia: now the only right thing to do would be for christel to k:line someone else instead of me by "mistake". like you.
 * christel klines Pici 
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for your support again 
<LjL> i guess that's also a workable solution...
<Madpilot> oooo, escalating op wars by grovelling for staff support. That's fighting dirty. No cake for any of you
<ikonia> I need to lose weight, I'm thankful of no cake
<Madpilot> it's probably a lie anyway
<christel> surely if the cake is a lie so must any excess weight be? 
<ikonia> reverse 
<LjL> i need to throw food and drinks into me on the other hand, i'll have the cake
<LjL> even if it's a lie, so is the rest anyway
 * jussi01 needs to live on air for a bit...
 * ikonia sends jussi01 fish and chips
 * jussi01 politely refuses... too fat already
 * ikonia redirects to ljl 
<jussi01> runny noses suck
 * LjL chews
 * genii sips
<Pici> Madpilot: I think Soul_Shadow probably has you muted, me too as well.
<Madpilot> charming
<Madpilot> if I op does that cut thru muting? can't remember.
<Pici> Nope
<Madpilot> well then, the kickban he's earning will come as something of a surprise...
 * jussi01 butts in - if you have ops, why not unmute yourself?
<Pici> s/muted/ignored/g
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> gotcha
<Pici> Brain not work well
<Madpilot> ubot2, 42 is <reply>The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Madpilot> silly bot
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> wrong bot
<Madpilot> ya
<Madpilot> too many of them
<Madpilot> ubottu, 42 is <reply>The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<Pici> They're like bunnies.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
 * Pici palms
<Madpilot> Pici, Mr. 'themes iz impossible, especially if you won't read instructions'... oh boy.
<jussi01> !-snuxoll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snuxoll
<jussi01> !-snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by LjL on 2009-03-19 02:59:35 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-04-01 00:04:38
<genii> Eating, /away
<jussi01> !-dmsuperman-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> dmsuperman-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2009-03-19 03:02:42 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-04-06 05:18:22
 * jussi01 sighs...
<genii> Maybe someone #k knows the answer to the LTS Q there. I don't.
 * genii prods tsimpson
 * tsimpson answers
<genii> tsimpson: <beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand evry1- K-6.06 LTS (Desktop) expires next month - will there be a new  3xyr cycle started with a new LTS version? - OR - will one have to do a fresh Install of K-8.04 LTS which will result in LESS than 3xyrs support?
<genii> The support cycle I'm not sure of anymore since 8.04
<genii> (kubuntu only)
<tsimpson> everything except the KDE packages (and is in main) is LTS
<tsimpson> yes, the commercial Kubuntu users are screwed :p
<tsimpson> but there weren't many anyway, from what canonical say
<Madpilot> all the cool kids use Gnome anyway ;)
 * Madpilot hides
<tsimpson> no Kool Kids use KDE
<tsimpson> it's shiny *BLING* *BLING*
 * genii sips
<genii> Bleh. Work keeps ringing for me today. Why can't they leave me alone? It's Friday
<Pici> you guys are too fast for me today.
<stew> i've learned to react quickly to brown anus water
<Seeker`> That worked out nicely, I kicked him, stew banned him
<Pici> stew's was a mute
<Seeker`> ah yes
<Seeker`> should mute be removed now?
<Seeker`> I think I just lost 15 seconds of text
<Seeker`> was Zee asking how to hack again?
<Pici> yes
<Seeker`> I'll kick him next time
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
 * jussi01 prods ikonia again
<Seeker`> jussi01: get a room :P
<jussi01> sorry?
<jussi01> :D
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> bazhang has grown a _
 * jussi01 prods genii
 * jussi01 waves to Seeker` so he doesnt feel left out
<jussi01> :)
<Seeker`> :)
 * jussi01 grumbles.. going to bed but wanted to talk to genii before... :/
<Seeker`> jussi01: you seem to need to talk to everyone!
<ubot3> In ubot3, Phantomas said: /no intrepid is <reply>Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<jussi01> Seeker`: of course! :D
<Seeker`> apart from me :(
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: hehe
<ubot3> In ubot3, Phantomas said: /no jaunty is <reply>Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-09
<Seeker`> what si the policy wrt advertising channels?
 * Seeker` prods topyli 
 * topyli feels the prod
 * Seeker` points to his question
<topyli> not sure, but i would say it depends on the relevance of the channel
 * Seeker` points to Sir whatever in -ot
<topyli> if someone advertises a totally random or irrelevant channel, it's not acceptable
<topyli> Seeker`: thanks, i missed it totally
<Seeker`> I can do something about it if it is against the rules, I just didn't know if it is or not
<topyli> oh i don't know if there's a rule. there's a consensus that it's not nice
<topyli> personally i only have the no-asshat rule and don't really care about anything else
<Seeker`> fair enough :)
<Flannel> Seeker`: I'm not sure a ban would be appropriate?
<Flannel> remove the bot, ask him about it, etc.  ban on sight was sort of odd
<Seeker`> topyli told him that if he brings his bot in to the channel, both he and the bot would be banned
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> Alright then!
<Flannel> I feel awkward for what I said.  Wasn't really thinking that he'd be banned as well, heh.
<topyli> Flannel: let him know it's not cool, and if he does it, remove
<Flannel> that is, his host.
<Flannel> topyli: I didn't do it, as I have no -ot access.  Blame Seeker`
<topyli> oh i didn't notice, was a way from the channel
<topyli> he was warned, he can complain if not happy
<Seeker`> I have removed the ban
<topyli> Seeker`: aye, that's long enough
<LjL> one question, three wrong answers
<Seeker`> mmm?
<elky> opping doesnt cut through ignore anymore? :(
<Seeker`> it used to?
<elky> yeah
<elky> ignore me now, lets test
<elky> you have to let me know
<Flannel> How can it if ignore is done on the clientside?
<Seeker`> do I have to
<Flannel> oh, ignores on the serverside
<Seeker`> Flannel can test it
<Flannel> I dun wanna ignore you!
<elky> Flannel, doing /ignore blah@blah.blah is serverside afaik.
<Flannel> elky: yeah, that's likely.
<elky> sigh.
<Flannel> How do I ignore anyway?
<elky> /ignore nickname
<Flannel> wouldn't that be clientside?
<elky> not as far as i know.
<elky> that's what we're going to test.
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> in irssi /ignore is clientside, /silence is serverside
<elky> ah
<Flannel> it also only affects queries and invites, apparently.
<Flannel> Quoth the /help
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (PleXuS)
<Flannel> LjL: erm, first contact with a person should not be an ops call.
<ubottu> cgkades called the ops in #ubuntu (plexus)
<Seeker`> g
<Seeker`> night
<elky> Flannel, ljl is not an op anymore. he is a user. users are not expected to clean up.
<Flannel> elky: Erm, yes they are.
<elky> no, users are not expected to clean up after other users.
<Flannel> Just because you're an op doesn't make you magically have no sway in the way a channel behaves.
<Flannel> Correct.  But his first course of action should be to inform person of said spam, or even say "stop" not call the ops.
<Flannel> For all he knew, the other guy had no idea what he was doing.
<elky> Flannel, one person had already been ignored by plexus. him trying would onluy have been a waste of time
<Flannel> Er, other person said "?"
<Flannel> Which, for all we knew, could've been seen by plexus as a response to a question he (thought he) was asking, or whatever.
<Flannel> LjL had no business calling ops at that point, should have instead addressed said user.
<elky> no, the other person said "<cgkades> PleXuS: what are you doing?" and received '<?xml' in return
<Flannel> No, didn't have *any* response
<Flannel> And then ops was called
<elky> precisely. what makes you think a different word was going to get a different response?
<Flannel> Because 'what are you doing' doesn't mean "stop doing it"
<elky> Flannel, it can, particuarly in circumstances like that.
<Flannel> If you want it to, yes.
<elky> Flannel, it's like when a mother catches her kid with his hand in the cookie jar.
<Flannel> But only if you already know what's going on.
<elky> and we could see what was already going on
<Flannel> LjL shouldn't have called ops so prematurely, that's all there is to it.
<Flannel> Because we don't want our users calling ops without first trying to address the issues.
<elky> ljl called the ops appropriately.
<Flannel> operator intervention is not the first step in problem resolution.
<elky> and it was not.
<Flannel> If you take that stance, you're going to overload your operators.
<Flannel> Yes it was
<Flannel> 18:06 < PleXuS> <?xml
<Flannel> 18:06 < cgkades> PleXuS: what are you doing?
<Flannel> 18:06 < LjL> !ops | PleXuS
<Flannel> "what are you doing" without a response, and then ops
<elky> i see it differently. much differently
<elky> <cgkades> PleXuS: what are you doing?
<elky> <PleXuS> <?xml
<elky> <PleXuS> <?xml
<elky> <LjL> !ops | PleXuS
<elky> you might want to investigate your lag.
<Flannel> Perhaps you should investigate yours.
<Flannel> Geez
<Flannel> Get off the holier-than-thou attitude.
<elky> get off yours.
<Flannel> All I was saying is that it might not be *me* lagging.
<Flannel> But, whatever.
<Madpilot> ick, I'm connected thru card.freenode.net. Orson Scott Card is such a wingnut, I feel dirty...
<Flannel> So, reconnect!
<elky> i think he missed the 're' bit.
<Flannel> darn those latin roots
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> How do I repair/fix my MBR, after I've recovered partitions using TestDisk?
<elky> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elky> meanwhile, you're not entitled to use us for support just because you're banned.
<ubuntu> I recovered my partitions with testdisk. Now I can't mount my recovered NTFS partition. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> ubuntu is panarchy
<ikonia> panarchy go away 
<elky> ikonia, i know he is.
<ikonia> yes, but I want him to know - I know
<ikonia> panarchy - please leave the channel 
<elky> ubuntu, please use ubuntuforums.org in the future. we have not got the time to deal with your issues.
<elky> ubuntu, please leave this channel now.
<ikonia> I'm speaking to freenode about this guy - it's getting stupid
<ubuntu> Sorry guys, just checked this channel now
<ikonia> how much of a network pain does this guy need to be before he's removed AGAIN
<elky> chip, we're not stupid.
<ubuntu> I'm using a LiveCD and I manually installed xChat. Which is why my username is the default
<Panarchy> Is that better?
<ikonia> I don't care about your nick
<Panarchy> There, identify and changed
<ikonia> I don't care , it makes no difference
<elky> you're still banned from our support channels. you may not misuse us in the meantime.
<elky> Panarchy, for the last time, please leave this channel.
<ikonia> elky: I'm just going to speak to freenode staff now, it's the same old joke in many channels with him
<ikonia> fed up of wasting time with this 
<Panarchy> ok
<elky> ikonia, which other channels?
<ikonia> he's been flooding / cross-posting AGAIN all week
<ikonia> jonathanD has banned him about 5 - 6 channels
<ikonia> ##windows ##windows-server ##windows-programming ##winapi at least, the ##c++ guys have muted him, ##programming is fed up with him
<ikonia> the list is endless
<elky> christel, please look above.
<elky> he even has a static ip. it's like fish in a barrel.
<ikonia> he's started using his work IP (naughty) to get around some of the bans (I've updated the ban in #ubuntu channels
<jussi01> awww, ikonia's pet has been by again...
<elky> jussi01, you're not in the UK still, are you?
<ikonia> it's such a waste of time
<jussi01> elky: nope
<elky> good, you might be safe from being stabbed :P
<jussi01> hehe
<Gary> I'm in the UK, should I be scared of stabbing then?
<ikonia> I'm off to a festival later, so I best get ready 
<elky> Gary, only if you call Panarchy a pet of ikonia.
<Gary> they make a nice couple
<elky> now you should be scared.
<Gary> hehe
<Myrtti> hello
<phix> hey
<phix> how's ubuntu coming along? those bugs been fixed yet?
<phix> you know t hose bugs that were annoying me so much that I took out my frustration on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic then got kicked?\
<topyli> phix: this channel is for operator/abuse business. we might be able to help with your ban, but not the bugs you cite
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<phix> just explaining my actions so hopefully you drop the ban on  me
<phix> and I can try and conduct my self in a more civilised manner
<topyli> you do have quite a history
<phix> not really, just one incident before
<topyli> no
<phix> 2 in total, doesn't equal up to a large history
<phix> 3 if you include #ubuntu-offtopic but that was in the same night
<phix> I count that as 1
<phix> still != a history
<phix> just isolated incidents
<phix> I appologised, I would like to move on from that now
<topyli> might be best to talk to the ops you've been dealing with. come back later and see if they're around then
<phix> I cant hang out here?
<phix> you seem like a nice person to talk to
<phix> we can talk within topic, about op polotics and such
<ikonia> phix: you know you can't hang out here
<topyli> well, this channel is for implementing and dealing with the current policy. if you wish to change the policy, this is a bad arena for it
<phix> aaww ok
<ikonia> phix: people have been through this with you many times
<ikonia> stop wasting time
<phix> ikonia: hey mate
<phix> ikonia: apparantly the ppl I need to speak to are not here, doesn't mean I don't want to speak to other ppl here
<phix> they seem nice
<ikonia> phix: thats not what this channel is for - as well you know
<ikonia> phix: this was covered a day or so ago with you, so please don't play dumb/forgetful with me - you know what you're doing 
<phix> my memory span is fair low
<phix> it is a disability
<ikonia> phix: you seem to be able to recall details of your ban count wihtout issue
<phix> do you also laugh at ppl in wheel chairs?
<ikonia> phix: bye
<phix> selective memory perhaps
<phix> ok
<phix> I will be back again
<phix> cya buddy
<phix> hope to see you soon
<phix> <3
<elky> orly nao.
<ikonia> if anyone with ops in here reads, I suggest putting a short term ban on him in here
<ikonia> it may make him take a break from this regular joke
<elky> that aint gonna work
<elky> cs d
<elky> what is it with TPG and morons... :(
<ikonia> .au in general has had a high ammount of fools recently
<ikonia> just the last week
<elky> well, i suppose their cap sizes are popular
<elky> ikonia, all our problems currently are aussies.
<ikonia> unusual, it's come out of the blue
<elky> panarchy, that other one i cant remember the name of, phix, aprilhare being a tosser in -ot
<elky> aus is usually behind the times on stuff, i suspect it's just a mini awakening.
<ikonia> ha
<topyli> i've been thinking about doing something about aprilhare
<topyli> story of my life, i've been thinking about doing a lot of things
<elky> topyli, please. i usually avoid talking in there because i dont want to suddenly be the object of his obsessions.
<elky> s/suddenly be/suddenly be reminded that i'm/
<topyli> :(
<elky> topyli, just verbal smackdowns are nice enough
<topyli> somehow aprilhare reminds me of mikem, which reminds me that i should also start doing more about the shooting in the face, licking and stabbing in /me actions
<elky> yeah, that stuff's gotta stop
<elky> topyliiiiiiiiii...
<elky> topyli, get him off!
<elky> it burns, it burns like creepiness.
<ubottu> jimcooncat called the ops in #ubuntu (P4rro0t)
<elky> jpds, um...?
<jpds> elky: ?
<jpds> elky: I was waiting for the opportune moment myself.
<elky> yeah, he had no intention of stopping.
<superboy_> hi
<superboy_> um i got banned and um i dont know what to do
<jussi01> superboy_: do you have any idea why you were banned?
<superboy_> um i forgot really....<SHORT-TERM MEMORY
<jussi01> superboy_: really dont give me that...
<superboy_> OKAY BOTBUSING
<jussi01> yes, exactly
<superboy_> sorry bout the caps
<jussi01> superboy_: so If I unban you, what assurances can you give me it wont happen again?
<superboy_> help others like u helped me and leave the bots alone and ,leave the bots to the staff and admins
<superboy_> and sorry
<jussi01> superboy_: you are allowed to use the bots, when its appropriate. Now Ill unban you but if it happens again Ill make sure it stays on for a long time. ok?
<superboy_> ok thanks jussi
<jussi01> superboy_: you can now enter #kubuntu again, and leave here
<superboy_> yes sir
<jussi01> superboy_: please part this channel now
<Seeker`> The ban on phix in #ubuntu can be removed by anyone after elky has removed the ban on him in -ot, as far as I am concerned
<elky> we have enough time wasters in a day without adding him back to the mix
<Seeker`> I'm not saying he should be unbanned
<Seeker`> but its your ban in -ot and my ban in #u as far as I can work out; My point is that I don't have any problems with him going back to #u at any point after you have decided to remove the ban from -ot
<elky> ah ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, tricky3849 said: Yes, ALSA is currently selected but I also tried OSS and PulseAudio
<Seeker`> lo
<Gary> damnit, why are MS keyboards so much better than the others?
<Gary> I needed a new keyboard and the only one I liked was a MS wireless thingy, logitech was the only other decent make and they sucked
<LjL> this "montel" fellow was weird yesterday too iirc.
<topyli> nothing wrong with that. let them make their excellent mice and keyboards. it's god to know that the company has a future
<Gary> and why did I just say that here and not /15 #ubuntu-uk
<Seeker`> LjL: Wasn't he botspamming or someting?
<LjL> elky, Flannel: for the record, if it's not appropriate to call !ops when someone spams the channel very badly, for quite some time, and no op intervenes with a mute, then i don't know *what* !ops is appropriate for. and if that's "overloading the ops", oh damn, too bad, why didn't i think of that.
<LjL> Seeker`: don't remember
<LjL> anyway, i can see that ops don't have time to actually check the channel, when they're so awfully busy discussing what an appropriate !ops call is, whether 4chan is an acceptable topic in -offtopic, and whether one should have a 2-hours discussion with someone who was already banned half a dozen times, and things like that
<elky> topyli, oh gawd they didnt...
<topyli> elky: hmm?
<elky> topyli, aprilhare and ikanobori
<topyli> well
<topyli> they did something alright
<elky> yes, and i'm contemplating the chances of me nuking aprilhare's suburb and getting away with it...
<LjL> and i'm contemplating nuking #ubuntu
<elky> i have no idea and no desire to know where ikanobori lives.
<LjL> what the hell does "it's wort a crack" mean if you're giving them a command that has nothing at all to do with the issue
<LjL> elky: dutchland
<elky> LjL, actionparsnip again?
<LjL> elky: yeah, although he's only the last in a series
<LjL> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<elky> LjL, aww, the risk to seveas would be too great.
<LjL> would you give someone this, if a postinst script were failing? no, because it won't do anything about it
<topyli> elky: hey, aprilhare might live close to some perfectly nice people. use an axe instead ;)
<elky> topyli, well. if i was to nuke aprilhare, i'd nuke myself too since i'm pretty sure a nuke would dirty the whole of sydney on a bad day.
<LjL> hey don't nuke my sibling! :(
<LjL> wait...
<LjL> uhm, perhaps do nuke.
<elky> hehe
<elky> LjL, ikonia and i had to rip actionparsnip last night.
<LjL> rip apart and replace brain?
<LjL> if so, then the new brain is malfunctioning too
<elky> the body rejected the new brain.
<LjL> oic :(
<LjL> i mean... on the one hand, i don't really know how to solve this fellow's issue, either. so if someone has something to try, i guess "try it"
<LjL> but when it comes to trying really completely unrelated things, it's just like voodoo, not support
<LjL> elky: by the way, if you ever want to learn italian or know someone who does, sister's giving people lessons :P
<elky> hehe
 * Gary hides
<LjL> Gary: hey, why have you hidden?
<Gary> scared of elky 
<LjL> Gary: i can see you
<LjL> *and so can she*
 * Gary wiggles
<LjL> *so* much fail in #ubuntu with the bot
<elky> topyli, you're aware of /remove, yes?
<Gary> or /msg chanserv quiet (or whatever it is called)
<LjL> elky: i think you'll need to give him a practical demonstration
<LjL> Gary: hold on a moment, since when...?
<Gary> LjL: want a demo?
<LjL> Gary: no. i can read the help
<elky> nickspoon, that was epic /remove fail.
<LjL> nickspoon cannot fail
<LjL> physical impossibility
<nickspoon> I don't actually want him to go away.
<Seeker`> nickspoon's hat has 3 corners, how could he fail?!
<LjL> indeed, indeed
<topyli> elky: i'm still learning my irssi setup sorry
<Gary> he fails at rotating
<elky> nickspoon, he and aubade are catalysing the atmosphere in there. so if you want it to improve, then you do.
<Gary> topyli:  CKICK      quote chanserv op $C; wait 500; quote remove $C $0 :$1-; quote chanserv op $C -$N
<Gary> the waits can be shorter if you have less lag
<Seeker`> topyli: auto_bleh helps
<topyli> Seeker`: that's what i'm learning :)
<Seeker`> I blieve /ar is autoremove
<topyli> Gary: my router crashing might have contributed to the lag
<topyli> Seeker`: yes, but i've learned "k" from chanserv.py and need to unlearn
<Seeker`> ah
<Gary> having 80 odd channels is the cause of my lag, and hence why I have the wait at 500
<jussi01> topyli: just go modify auto_bleh's source - it is open source after all :P
<topyli> jussi01: ooh! :)
<Gary> ummm sauce
<Gary> need food :'(
<topyli> actually i consider it a chanserv.py bug. it does things for the user that shouldn't be auto-done
<topyli> then again, i'm usually a fan of all sorts of automation and such, so i don't know
<topyli> Seeker`: so, uh, how to ban a nick only? :)
<Seeker`> may require some modification of the script
<Seeker`> alternatively , /mode #ubuntu-offtopic +b nick!*@*
<topyli> oh of course
<LjL> meh, you people can do one or two things manually, surely :P
<topyli> LjL: technology has left me helpless!
<LjL> in one channel there's someone who does *all* op actions in a completely manual way (type the entire hostname in a ban), because "if i'm banning them, at least they deserve me wasting the time to type it out" :P
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> ... doesn't work very well with fast spammers.
<Seeker`> no, I can imagine
<LjL> but i do think he has half a point
<Gary> LjL: I used to do that, for the same reasons
<Gary> use scripts for spammers though
<LjL> Gary: then tell him to do the same :P
<Seeker`> pr0nstradamus: how can we help you?
<pr0nstradamus> I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<pr0nstradamus> or be shown a rule against my nickname plz
<LjL> pr0nstradamus: have you been told to avoid using that nickname?
<pr0nstradamus> Indeed, but Its my nickname.
<pr0nstradamus> I don't complain about yours.
<LjL> pr0nstradamus: " Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed. "
<LjL> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pr0nstradamus> So one powertripping fool rules them all.
<elky> ljl has no power.
<topyli> pr0nstradamus: you're violating the "use your brain and be nice" rule
<LjL> you flatter me
<LjL> elky: :P
<pr0nstradamus> I wasn
<pr0nstradamus> 't
<pr0nstradamus> speaking of ljl
<pr0nstradamus> I was speaking of topyli
<pr0nstradamus> who had no issue with my name at the beginning of the week, but does today.
<topyli> i've had an issue with it all the time, and i have requested many times that you change it to something non-offensive
<pr0nstradamus> Theres nothing offensive about it.
<topyli> only the nick is banned, not your ident or ip
<bazhang> sure there is.
<pr0nstradamus> I realize that
<elky> pr0nstradamus, please explain how your nickname is not in conflict with the desire to avoid a sexualised environment, as published in the rules under 'please avoid sexuality'.
<pr0nstradamus> Do I speak of sex in your channels?
<Seeker`> topyli: so to make this clear, it is only the nickname that is banned, not the user, and he is free to rejoin with a different nickname
<pr0nstradamus> no.
<topyli> Seeker`: exactly
<elky> pr0nstradamus, your nickname does every time you speak.
<pr0nstradamus> Lies.
<pr0nstradamus> your urban dictionary and your mind give it meaning, nothing more.
<Seeker`> you could say the same about any word
<topyli> pr0nstradamus: this issue is not something we can argue
<topyli> if you have nothing else to discuss, leave this channel please
<jussi01> right...
<topyli> hmm sauna in half an hour and i have no beer. need to go to the shop and see if they can help
<jussi01> topyli: good luck...
<LjL> why good luck?
 * jussi01 notes its after 6...
<jussi01> lähikauppa for you!
<jussi01> LjL: shopos close at 6 on a saturday
<jussi01> except the tiny ones
<LjL> oh
<LjL> why? because their tenants have to go to sauna? :P
<jussi01> pretty much
<jussi01> saturday evening is traditional sauna day
<topyli> jussi01: we have a tiny one right there *points*
<jussi01> just one of those things...
<jussi01> topyli: so you do...
<LjL> you'd adapt well if you went to israel and vice versa :P
 * jussi01 forgot about that
<LjL> topyli: you need to look at the *root* of the problem though.
<LjL> topyli: why on earth are you left with no beer supplies?
<Gary> beer!
<Gary> I just sent tom out to get beer \o/
<jussi01> :D
<LjL> Gary: hope he knows your tastes for beer better than my dad does. bought me beck's. ew.
<Gary> eeew
<Gary> does he hate you?
<LjL> Gary: well he did say he couldn't find the one he usually gets... but yeah, he probably hates me
<Gary> peroni is what he bought \o/
<LjL> ew too
 * Gary <3's tomothy
<topyli> in pm now, 18:47 <~pr0nstradamus> so you know, now that I think of it, which is really hard to do this morning, pr0n does refer to pictures of industrial hardware
<topyli> 18:48 <~pr0nstradamus> so theres your not sexual meaning
<LjL> ...
<topyli> right
<LjL> if only we knew what this "topyli" word meant in his silly language, i'm sure we'd have permbanned him long ago :(
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> it's a diminutive form of "topi", which is what my friends used to call me, some still do. in effect it's something like "little toby"
<LjL> so finnish nicknames are like american nicknames - have nothing to do with the real name? :P
<topyli> they are usually derived from your real name, but not always (as you can see)
<elky> topyli, toby being a character from a book?
<topyli> more like Topi Sorsakoski, a famous schlager singer and famous drunkard :)
<elky> ah, so you're named for the latter part?
<jussi01> My name is actually a shortening of a longer name...
<topyli> in the ancient times, my original nick was toby_dick, but some people failed to miss the literary reference and also the zeppelin reference (i am after all a drummer)
<LjL> topyli's better anyway
<topyli> so some they thought it offensive and i changed
<LjL> topyli: see, such innocent nicknames turned evil by silly ops :(
<topyli> hehehe
<topyli> i simply changed it at first request though :)
<topyli> the nick wasn't a famous established trademarked million-dollar internet brand like topyli is
<topyli> ooh seven o'clock! /me runs
<Seeker`> jussi01: It is a shortening of jussi0123456789?
<bazhang> haha
<tuhina> Seeker`: rofl
<elky> i'd better go off to bed. cyas
<bazhang> night
<Gary> night petal
<nickspoon> Night elky.
<tuhina> Damn, Ive run out of whiskey...
<Gary> haha
<Seeker`> I dont have any whiskey :(
<tuhina> Gary: *g*
<tuhina> what!! no vodka either :(
 * tuhina looks for any alcoholic beverage...
<Gary> I has beer
<tuhina> nothing :(
<Gary> even though LjL thinks it sucks
<tuhina> Gary: beer is beer is still better than no beer...
<LjL> i agree
<bazhang> yuck alcohol
<tuhina> hehe
 * topyli worries about jussi01. we have a hedgehog operating bots and jussi01'ses trapped in a modded bookshelf :(
<bazhang> * [zlad1] (n=alex@79-126-43-235.dynamic.mts-nn.ru): alex  <-- known bad actor from -ru
<bazhang> ugh. ultimate user in #k will not take the hint
<LjL> well, i'll go and have my own ration of (hopefully decent, as opposed to gary's) beer
<LjL> i'd drink some english beer to underline the irony but i feel more like guinness
<Draconicus> I have a small suggestion for the #ubuntu channel's management, and is apparently the place to present it... What if you split the channel up with freenode managing an automatic redirect based on a user cap? Like #ubuntu1 #ubuntu2 and #ubuntu3 - you already have an overflow channel, but #ubuntu remains massively overpopulated and very difficult to work in. There are plenty of assistants to go around these days, so it's not as 
<Draconicus> though help would be spread thin.
<Seeker`> it means more channels to watch
<LjL> this ain't AOL :(
<Seeker`> and it means that all the helpers may get directed to #ubuntu1, and all of the really new users to #ubuntu2
<Amaranth> Draconicus: More channels for us to watch and less people helping in each channel
<Draconicus> You need more ops then, methinks. :P
<Amaranth> Draconicus: We've discussed doing that for years, ends up the same way
<Draconicus> I figured as much...
<Draconicus> I do see problems with this. If it was official support by dedicated operators it could be a different story.
<Seeker`> "officailly supported"?
<Seeker`> in what way?
<Amaranth> a lot of the ops don't do much support in #ubuntu
<Draconicus> I didn't say "supported"
<Draconicus> I know they don't. I was saying that if it was something it could never be, the idea might work.
<Draconicus> If the ops were the helpers, and so on. There's no way to handle that.
<Draconicus> Funneling it all into one channel creates such chaos... I don't even go to #ubuntu anymore because of the growing nightmare it's been ever since dapper.
<Draconicus> Ah well.
<Draconicus> Thanks for your interest I gues.
<Draconicus> guess*
<Draconicus> Take care.
<Gary> poor Pici 
<Pici> hmm?
<Pici> okay, enough playing around for now :/
<Gary> you were doing it wrong! :p
<Pici> I know!
<Pici> I was trying to write something to check if an action had been sucessful, but it kept blocking
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> Pici: I banned Puppy; Was back with their "I don't like Ubuntu, why not try Puppy Linux"
#ubuntu-ops 2009-05-10
<Pici> aye
<elky> did last night's idiocy continue?
<Seeker`> slowest. response. ever.
<Seeker`> elky: you mean in -ot?
<elky> yep
<Seeker`> some vauge mumblings alone the lines of "help! we're being repressed! witness the violence inherent in the system!"
<Seeker`> but nothing noteworth
<Seeker`> y
<elky> so aubade continued to  bait, and the rest gave up after watching his pathetic efforts?
<Seeker`> can't remember really; it was quite a while ago :P
<Seeker`> and i'm beginning to fall asleep as well
<Seeker`> bedtime
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (thadoood (wow, too early for this))
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thadoood> Fucking nazi ass mother fucker
<thadoood> eat my shit bitch
<thadoood> fuck you punk
<elky> what do you think you'll achieve by this?
<thadoood> kick that up your fairy ass
<thadoood> my point is proven
<thadoood> take it how you will
<elky> then you are sorely mistaken.
<thadoood> kick... is all you can do
<thadoood> fuck off
<thadoood> your a nazi
<thadoood> fucking communist
<elky> feel free to avoid my channels then.
<thadoood> freedom of speech bitch
<elky> this is not the US and you are not the press of the US.
<thadoood> what fucked up country do you live in 
<thadoood> 3rd world poverty strickin mother fucker
<elky> hardly.
<thadoood> dont hate me because im right and your fucking bitter
<thadoood> cant fucking tell !!
<elky> you're the one full of hate and bitterness at being expected to behave.
<elky> thadoood, please leave. you are not welcome in ubuntu channels.
<thadoood> dont be such a fucking shit head man
<elky> jussi01, i banforwarded him here so he might be able to read the guidelines/rules without distraction
<thadoood> i didnt do shit but try to livin your life
<thadoood> and you cant fucking live a little
<thadoood> because you live in a wet fucking basement in a 3rd world country like europe
<elky> no and we like it this way. now please go away
<jussi01> thadoood: any chance you can say a sentence without a swear word?
<thadoood> possibly
<thadoood> let me ponder on it
<thadoood> swearing isnt offensive , you just have clam chowder between your legs
<elky> thadoood, ponder elsewhere.
<thadoood> wheres your fucking balls
<elky> there.
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> Was just typing it out...
<tsimpson> why did I bother enabling my highlights...
<tsimpson> I should know it's not a good idea
<jussi01> hehe
<Panarchy> hi
<Panarchy> Just wondering, as I am still banned from #ubuntu, if a month is up yet
<Panarchy> (in which case my ban can be rediscussed)
<Panarchy> elky: Are you around?
<Panarchy> Just wondering, as I am still banned from #ubuntu, if a month is up yet? If a month is up, then we need to rediscuss the terms of my 'unban'. Thanks
<elky> i doubt a month has passed since you last misbehaved.
<elky> Panarchy, you will not be unbanned at this time, since you ban evaded less than a week ago.
<ikonia> Panarchy: you said to me the other day "the contract" (there never was a contract) was void
<ikonia> Panarchy: please leave the channel if there is nothing else you want
<ikonia> can someone remove panarchy please, he's sad idle in here for 40 minutes
<ikonia> elky: jussi01 Myrtti Gary ^
<ikonia> danke
<elky> sorry, been working through 2 weeks of dishes.
<ikonia> poor excuse
 * ikonia shames elky 
<jpds> jpds     26894  0.0  0.7   2256   896 ?        S    Apr21   0:00 rsync --archive --compress --human-readable --partial --stats rsync://ubottu.com/ubottu/ubuntu.db /home/jpds/bots/ubot2/data/factoids/ubuntu.db
<jpds> Awesome.
<Panarchy> Greetings
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> what is today's time wasting point ?
<Panarchy> Would you please be so kind as to unban me from the #ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> no
<Panarchy> (as it's been about a month, I think... am I right?)
<ikonia> nope, but even if it had it wouldn't make a difference
<Panarchy> How far off of a month?
<ikonia> I don't know, nor does it matter
<Panarchy> How far off of a month?
<ikonia> I don't know, but as I've said, nor does it matter
<ikonia> Panarchy: anything else you need ?
<Panarchy> Yep
<ikonia> Panarchy: ok, what else ?
<Panarchy> Please unban me from #ubuntu
<Panarchy> ;)
<ikonia> Panarchy: you've just been told no, so anything else ?
<Panarchy> I've been told no from you only
<Panarchy> With no reason given
<ikonia> no, elky told you earlier
<ikonia> Panarchy: I hold the ban - so I won't be lifting it
<ikonia> Panarchy: the reason's we have gone through 100+ times in the past, I'm not wasting time again with you
<elky> Panarchy, as i stated before, you ban evaded within the past week, so no, it has not been a month since your last offense.
<Panarchy> I didn't ban evade
<Panarchy> I might've been on a different network, and was able to get into the #ubuntu channel (as that's the default channel) however, I didn't stay in the channel
<ikonia> Panarchy: it doesn't matter, - you're not fit to behave in the channels
<ikonia> Panarchy: I've gone over this with you many times, as have other people, as have network staff, 
<Panarchy> I am fit to behave in channels
<ikonia> so lets stop playing silly games pretending you don't know what's going on - your a troll, you don't listen, you make stuff up, you just waste peoples time - I'm sorry but that is the truth
<Panarchy> To prove it to you, I'll be happy to help people as much as I can within the #ubuntu channel, for at least 10min before stating my issue
<ikonia> Panarchy: why have you been banned from the windows channels
<Panarchy> cross-posting
<ikonia> Panarchy: why have the people in ##c++ had enough of you
<Panarchy> they have?
<ikonia> Panarchy: ooh the cross posting you said you'd stop doing - that one
<ikonia> I'm not playing these games with you, you are not fit to be trusted to particpate in the #ubuntu channels and you have proven this many times
<ikonia> what a total waste of time, I'm through playing games with him
<Panarchy> ikonia: Were you talking about the aforementioned cross-posting contract that no one but me signed on this channel, a month ago, which I then retracted?
<ikonia> Panarchy: there is no contract
<Panarchy> exactly
<ikonia> no-one said anything about contracts other than you
<Panarchy> Which is why we're talking here
<ikonia> no - we are not
<Panarchy> ikonia: That's what I'm saying
<elky> Panarchy, stop wasting our time.
<Panarchy> <ikonia> Panarchy: ooh the cross posting you said you'd stop doing - that one
<Panarchy> that's what I'm talking about
<Panarchy> the 'said you'd stop doing'
<ikonia> Panarchy: thats your decision to do, you didn't do it, so you got banned
<ikonia> problem solved
<Panarchy> nope
<ikonia> ok, "nope" then
<Panarchy> because when I said I'd stop doing it, that was on condition that I was unbanned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> Panarchy: then more fool you
<ikonia> you're banned on other channels
<elky> no, it was not.
<ikonia> anyway, it doesn't effect the ubuntu ban, so all done
<elky> Panarchy, please leave.
<elky> Panarchy, you WONT be unbanned at this point in time. You have NO reason to be here. Please leave.
<Panarchy> Why not?
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> you've had it explained many times
<Panarchy> Can I have a date to rediscuss this issue?
<ikonia> no
<elky> Panarchy, no.
<Panarchy> I've waited a month
<Panarchy> ...
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<Panarchy> elky: Yes it was
<Nafallo> 12th January 2099
<Panarchy> LOL
<ikonia> Panarchy: it doesn't matter
 * Nafallo goes back to lurking
<ikonia> Panarchy: just move on - seriously
<Panarchy> But seriously, I'd be happy to rediscuss in about a week or so, if you don't feel up to discussing now
<elky> and your behaviour has not changed at all in that month. you are not going to be unbanned at any point in the forseeable future.
<ikonia> Panarchy: seriously - I'm not going to discuss it with you 
<Nafallo> hehe. was just waiting for that :-)
<ikonia> he's just a joke
<elky> christel, hon, please can we have a holiday from that moron?
<ikonia> http://panarchy.wordpress.com/
<ikonia> it's a joke, he needs support fixing grub - yet he makes his own distros and is a paid white hat hacker ???
<Nafallo> ikonia: o_O
<elky> wait so what is his distro based on now?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> he talks so much lies, it's amazing
<ikonia> he's in #fedora now saying he's installing fedora's grub - but he's on the ubuntu livecd
<ikonia> just so he can try to get fedora support
<Seeker`> hahahaha
<Seeker`> -11:27:16- thadoood : because you live in a wet fucking basement in a 3rd world country like europe
<ikonia> Seeker`: he's got me there
<Seeker`> Thankfully, europe isn't a country yet
<ikonia> ha ha, he's complaining about me in #freenode now because I called him out
<elky> ikonia, dont battle him there. seriously.
<ikonia> ok
<elky> he's really not worth the time.
<ikonia> concur
<ikonia> has anyone got a good suggestion on a basic stance (I don't mean every case) but guideline on PPA's
<ikonia> the ammount of people asking if people have problems with PPA $X or how to use a PPA is starting to grow
<elky> i dont know if one can be drawn up. PPAs can be and are run by anyone.
<elky> including core devs.
<ikonia> yes, not sure how to handle it, as I mostly (not all the time people are using them sensible) see problems being created by people using them, or using them incorrectly
<ikonia> I installed $X from ppa - now $Y doesn't work
<elky> or being told to use them by fools such as parsnip
<jussi01>  go find the ppa owner...
<ikonia> elky: yes, what happened with that, I read you'd had to speak to him again 
<ikonia> I thought he'd got the message (seemed to) when I spoke to him early in the week
<ikonia> jussi01: it's a sad line to take "go hassle him"
<jussi01> ikonia: theres actually a point to what I said - if the ppa is owned by $random-person - its use at your own risk... if its owned by a team...
<ikonia> jussi01: but then we have to check each one
<ikonia> each query I mean 
<elky> i think the base line to take is PPAs are for experienced users only
<Seeker`> "if you don't know how to install / remove stuff from a PPA, you probably shouldn't be using it"?
<ikonia> I think I'm questioning, and most probably wrongly if they should be as adviertised and pushed as solution as they are to $anyone
<ikonia> pushed/advertised as strongly I mean
 * ikonia nods to ljl
 * LjL salutes ikonia
<ikonia> everything cool ?
<LjL> not really, it's like summer
<ikonia> yes, it's very hot here today 
<LjL> i chose the worst night to have kebap. it's difficult enough to metabolize one without external heat.
<ikonia> ha ha
<LjL> mind giving me an op so i'll clean up the less useful of my bans, just to keep my hands busy and since i heard about full banlists?
<LjL> thank you
<ikonia> is there something similar like the ubuntu beginers forum on irc ?
<elky> that's what -classroom originally started as, but i think the ubuntuforums people have something similar.
<ikonia> I'm wondering, and just thinking outloud if that maybe somewhere eagles could hang out for a while to get his condience going 
<ikonia> thanks ljl
<elky> his confidence. he has too much of that already
<ikonia> elky: not really at the moment, this may be a way of brining him back to earth, the developers have removed all interaction with him and some are complaining about his #kubuntu random support
<ikonia> if he can work with other beginners he may see how much he really doesn't know
<ikonia> and build from there
<ikonia> (trying to figure out someway to inergrate his enthusiasm)
<elky> i dont know if there is a way. what he really needs is to sit in #debian for a bit. that'll put him in place... but whether he understands is another matter altogether.
<LjL> what terrible thing has #debian done to you?
<ikonia> he currently doesn't which is why I'm trying to find a way to build him from the ground up
<elky> LjL, i just want to sit back and munch popcorn while he does head to head with wols.
<elky> ikonia, you have to knock him right down first. he still thinks he knows stuff. putting him in with newbies is only going to make him feel totally superior.
<LjL> evil, but understandable.
<ikonia> elky: he's been hit hard back down to earth latley 
<LjL> how about sending him to some audio-related channel with crimsun?
<elky> LjL, what the heck did crimsun ever do to you?
<Nafallo> haha
<LjL> elky: probably gave me too many confusing mixer controls that end up making me play stuff at full volume at 3am :(
<ikonia> has anyone got a good log of #freenode (2 days )
<LjL> you asked at the wrong time :)
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> i used to
<LjL> but not the past few days
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> tyring to find out the user Nehyx's isp before he got a cloak
<ikonia> he's just started versioning me yet he's in non of my channels but it was the "first nick that occured to him" his nick is just 2 days old
<LjL> well i can see if i hav ehim anyway
<jussi01> I do, but I would have to be bothered enough to go get it...
<jussi01> leastways I think i do... lemme see...
<LjL> ikonia: i don't have him
<ikonia> rats
<jussi01> yeah, I would have...
<jussi01> ikonia: PM
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> mightyc = panarchy, I'm sure he'll be popping by shortly
<ikonia> Geek`N`Proud: hello there, how can we help ?
<Geek`N`Proud> Can someone deal with TheFunkbomb in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Geek`N`Proud> He's encouraging the mocking of a woman, because she asked a legitimate question on an Internet website (which has nothing to do with Ubuntu)
<ikonia> Geek`N`Proud: no problem
<ikonia> Geek`N`Proud: no problem I'll take it from here, and speak to the others about it
<Geek`N`Proud> okay, thanks
<ikonia> elky: jussi01 just remove him, he's playing dumb please from -ot
<ikonia> or Seeker` topyli  etc
<elky> ikonia, he claims i have some vendetta, so it'll only end badly if i do it
<ikonia> op me then in ot
<elky> you're not op there?
<ikonia> nope
<elky> you are now.
<ikonia> op me and I'll remove him then remove me
<ikonia> ahh thanks
<ikonia> topyli: thanks too
<topyli> sorry, a bit slow
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: hi - 
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<TheFunkbomb> is this where all the cool kids hang out?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: you where forwarded here as your actions where basiclly provocotive 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: if you want to mess around in this channel, I'll not discuss this with you - 
<TheFunkbomb> what are you talking about?
<TheFunkbomb> you made your point.  The topic was clearly dead and you kept pushing it
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I asked you 3 - 4 times to just agree to stop mocking people, all you had to say was "yes" or "sure" but you had to play studid games
<TheFunkbomb> who did I mock?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: the topic was dead when you just said "yes" - that's all you had to do, instead of smart mouth comments
<TheFunkbomb> who did I mock?
<elky> TheFunkbomb, misogyny is not welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<TheFunkbomb> it wasn't misogyny.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: what was it ?
<TheFunkbomb> how was it misogyny?
<elky> yes it was. you were enlisting help to harrass a woman who you described as 'stupid'. that sounds quite woman-hating to me.
<TheFunkbomb> wow...
<TheFunkbomb> that says a lot about you
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: the bottom line was, why is it so hard to just respond to someone making a request of "can you stop please" - why do you have to play the stupid games
<TheFunkbomb> Couldn't this person be stupid and also happen to be a woman>
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: sure, but building a case to mock here wasn't on 
<TheFunkbomb> ikonia, mainly because you kept pressing
<topyli> suggestion: agree to behave and let's all return to normal business
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: because you wouldn't respond
<TheFunkbomb> And what did I say to you?  I stopped, the conversation was over.  There's your answer
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no - I asked for a clear yes/no - 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I made that clear 3 - 4 times
<TheFunkbomb> because you had to flex your e-muscles?
<ikonia> no, it wouldn't have requested a flex if you had just said "sure" when asked
<TheFunkbomb> I had already stopped
<ikonia> that doesn't matter
<ikonia> I asked you agree to no more 
<TheFunkbomb> it sure does
<ikonia> and you said "too late" twice
<TheFunkbomb> the point was made.
<ikonia> so I made it more clear with a yes/no response required
<TheFunkbomb> I stopped
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I asked you to AGREE to no more
<TheFunkbomb> as far as I'm concerned it's over.
<ikonia> ok - we'll leave it there, 
<ikonia> come back when you can respond to people's questions
<TheFunkbomb> okay.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: ok, great, please leave the channel
<TheFunkbomb> I might not remember the channel when this game is over
<ikonia> you'll be forwarded here, so don't worry 
<TheFunkbomb> then what?  What if you're not around?
<ikonia> then you'll have to wait until I am 
<Nafallo> like if there is even a slight chance of ikonia not being here... :-)
<TheFunkbomb> or, you could just reinstate me to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Nafallo facepalms
<LjL> you're filling up my logs
<Nafallo> someone missed the point :-)
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no, because you cannot respond sensible to normal questions
<LjL> i will bill you for additional disk space
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: as I said, come back when you feel you can 
<TheFunkbomb> Is it really a question if I don't have a choice?
<ikonia> I'm not asking a question
<TheFunkbomb> sure you are.
<ikonia> ok, I'll make it cleear
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I am not willing to carry on this discussion with you at this time, Leave this channel and come back when you feel you can respond to resonable questions without smart/clever/ignoring responses
<elky> much clearer
<elky> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<LjL> very clear.
<LjL> perhaps not so very clear.
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I am not willing to carry on this discussion with you at this time, Leave this channel and come back when you feel you can respond to resonable questions without smart/clever/ignoring responses
<TheFunkbomb> I'm sorry, I was kicked from here.
<TheFunkbomb> ikonia, ask again
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I've re-pasted my statment 
<TheFunkbomb> I will respond
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no - I'm not playing these games, take some time out and think about how you respond to reasonable questions
<TheFunkbomb> I just told you to ask and I will respond...
<TheFunkbomb> why are you playing games?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I've just said, I'm not willing to carry on this discussion with you at this time, come back tommorow 
<TheFunkbomb> who do I appeal to?
<jussi01> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<Nafallo> TheFunkbomb: you are repeatedly viewing unwillingness to give in. can you please leave the channel and think things through?
<LjL> i *still* am not sure putting the actual address in there is a good idea
<TheFunkbomb> I have thought things through
<topyli> TheFunkbomb: i suggest you come back and clear the issue. easiest
<LjL> considering it's already on the wiki page anyway
<TheFunkbomb> I don't know what I did wrong!
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: you did, please dont play silly with me
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I asked you 3 - 4 times at least for a yes no response, and you just kept playing games
<TheFunkbomb> what did I do?
<TheFunkbomb> because it has nothing to do with IRC.
<elky> TheFunkbomb, harrassment is illegal where I come from. that should give you a good indication.
<TheFunkbomb> what constitutes harassment where you come from?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: I'll explain this one more time for you cleanly
<TheFunkbomb> shoot
<LjL> saying negative stuff on irc about a person based on things that didn't even happen on irc might be an example, dunno
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: 1.) you where being out of line mocking the women, you where asked to stop 2.) you gave smart responses 3.) I made it a more clear request for a yes/no answer to agree to stop doing that in future - you persisted with smart responses, so I forwarded you here
<elky> to be even more clear, he's not meaning 'smart' in a complimentary way.
<TheFunkbomb> so this is about me not bending your will when I hadn't broken any rules?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, I got that elky 
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: the issue would not have arose if you had just said "sure, no problem" or something along those lines, but you refused to respond to a simple request for you to stop mocking someone
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: have you checked the "rules" (the guidelines) carefully?
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: nothing about bending to my will, about you AGREEING to stop mocking someone now and in future
<TheFunkbomb> I had stopped
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: AGREE
<TheFunkbomb> I agree
<TheFunkbomb> whatever
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: no. you agreeing to stop and not do it in future
<TheFunkbomb> I just said I agree
<LjL> you have missed the agreeing boat now i suspect
<elky> he has in a big big way
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: come back tommorow when you have thought about it more
<ikonia> TheFunkbomb: we'll discuss it then
<TheFunkbomb> I've thought about it as much as a person can
<TheFunkbomb> I've agreed
<Nafallo> TheFunkbomb: you also just followed up with "whatever". is that a good way for us to take you seriously? :-)
<elky> i'll unban in a moment
<LjL> i'm serious about !appeal, please consider whether the ircc address should be in there
<elky> someone insisted when i set up the factoid
<elky> but ok
<LjL> because 1) this channel is logged and stuff that's logged gets spambot-harvested 2) the address is already on the wiki page, and someone who wants to appeal should take the time to read *thatÄ
<LjL> well, weigh my arguments against theirs :)
<ikonia> LjL: I think it's a good idea to remove the address, if they are serious about appeal they will read the wiki page
<ikonia> rather than bat of an easy rant mail
<elky> !appeal ~= s/irc-council@list.ubuntu.com/on the afformentioned page/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<elky> i hate you
<elky> !appeal ~= s/irc-council\@list.ubuntu.com/on the aforementioned page/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<elky> i still hate you.
<LjL> isn't it =~ ?
<elky> !no appeal is <reply> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> LjL, satisfactory?
<LjL> elky, yes, i do believe like ikonia said someone should click on the page and read it (which is not particularly hard). i'm not receiving mail from the ircc address now so i don't really personally care, but as a matter of principle.
<LjL> thefunkbomb called !appeal twice in #ubuntu, whatever that means...
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me telling me he's going to appeal unless I discuss it with him now
<LjL> so tell him to appeal
<LjL> enough time wasted with him today
<ikonia> and he would have been more polite if he knew I was an op etc etc
<ikonia> already done so 
<LjL> that's one of the remarks i always found most disgusting
<ikonia> agreed
<LjL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LjL> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<LjL> considering -at has 11 users (me and chanserv included)... i think !at should point to -de for support and to -at for loco, while !de should just point to -de. no?
<ikonia> what is -at ?
<LjL> austria
<ikonia> ahh
<LjL> imho, it should be just like these
<LjL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LjL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> ... except, in german and with the relevant channels :P
<ikonia> I suppose it's down to the language or the location, thats the tricky bit
<elky> this is the kind of stuff i want some form of ticketing system for the ops team...
<LjL> it's down to neither, but in the case of -br and -pt, they've agreed to use -br for support
<LjL> and -pt for loco only
<LjL> and if you look at the -at topic, i really think it's the same there
<elky> g'nite
<LjL> i don't know why -at was added to !de to begin with, it wasn't always there
<ikonia> night elky 
<LjL> night
<ikonia> back shortly
<jussi01> ikonia: you around?
<Pici> Wow... what colorful messages in my away log
<Pici> I don't even know what some of those lines meant.
<ikonia> jussi01: yes now
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> of course
<Pici> oh neat, ubottu actually responded to both @login and @btlogin in a query.
<TheFunkbomb> oh, right
<TheFunkbomb> seeya
<ikonia> macedonia ?? what language is that ?
<jussi01> macedonian...
<ikonia> clever....
<jussi01> Im serious tho
<ikonia> serbian
<ikonia> he's says sebian
<ikonia> serbian
<jussi01> I dont think we have a loco tbh
<ikonia> no, I can't see one
<jussi01> maybe croatian, but they dont mix too well last time I checked
<ikonia> worth a go, as his english is not good at all, and I think this will go no-where
<ikonia> !c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<ikonia> !cr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cr
<ikonia> what's croatia
<jussi01> dunno if we have that either...
<ikonia> ha ha
 * jussi01 prods at ikonia
<Seeker`> get a room!
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu (Rodge09)
<Flannel> #ubuntu-rs is serbia
<Flannel> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Flannel> Ah, we do have a factoid
<jussi01> topyli: ping
<topyli> jussi01: pong
<ikonia> Flannel: your knowledge is most impressive
<Flannel> ikonia: If only there was a place where we listed all of our loco teams... ;)
<ikonia> almost like some sort of "page" on a world wide network of computers ?
<Flannel> yeah.  Perhaps we could make this page editable by anyone, so that as a new LoCo was created,they could put their infomration up there without having to appeal to a higher power.
<ikonia> Flannel: that sounds like a genius idea, if only that existed
<Flannel> Ah, well, we can look to the future and hope.
<Flannel> Maybe some day someone will come along and create something like that.
<ikonia> maybe in time someone will read these logs and create something
<Flannel> Probably after you and I are long dead.
<ikonia> long gone yes
<Flannel> (for those of you who don't know: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList )
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<jussi01> I love it when you get posts like this on a bug...
<jussi01> I experience the same problem!
<jussi01> When I try to update my Ubuntu Studio 9.04 it freezes and I can't do nothing!
<jussi01> FIX THIS BUG! OR POST SOME SOLUTION!
<ikonia> jussi01: that guy should instantly lose his launchpad account
<jussi01> ...
<ikonia> half the problems with the bugs on launchpad are 1.) lack of detail 2.) logged by fools with comments like that
<ikonia> OMFG FIX THIS NOW OR I'LL SWAP TO GENTOO !
<Seeker`> I CAN CONFIRM PROBLEM
<LjL> someone look at soul_shadow in #u please
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> watching
<LjL> i don't like the "don't use linux if you can't install windows" line at all
<ikonia> that's just nonsense, lets see how he carries on 
<ikonia> or we can do it jussi's way
<LjL> i... suppose
<jussi01> nah, if he comes back, then we can watch him. thats total nonsense
<ikonia> ident DP-Warez wasn't the best signal
<LjL> freenode staff seems to like lurking as guest lately!
<LjL> (especially the freenode staff that's on wolfe and mccaffrey :P)
<ikonia> they are in disguise
<ikonia> or they are dumb and forgot their on nickserv password
<ikonia> which is it stew
<jussi01> LjL: you killed their cover - kline coming your way :P
<LjL> jussi01: it's called a coup de grace
<stew> i don't know what happened
<LjL> stew: nothing, you were on a server that went down
 * jussi01 sighs at jake....
<LjL> uhm, was the last one doing the "does anyone need help" thing also from rr.com?
<ikonia> what would anyone said if I suggested the @MARK command logged to a seperate table to keep marks' and bans seperate ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !warning is <alias> danger
<LjL> ikonia: i saw you saying something like that before - why? when i'm looking for someone's bans, i'd figure i'd want to know about marks too...
<ikonia> LjL: never mentioned it before, you have my confused
<jussi01> !warning is <alias>danger
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<LjL> 09:27  ikonia  be nice if you could filter MARK's from BT 
<LjL>   09:27  ikonia  eg: have a little check box for "do not search MARK's"
 * LjL NEVER REMEMBERS WRONG
<ikonia> ah I do remember saying that, I'd forgot about that
<ikonia> LjL: you are en elephant
<LjL> this sounds more interesting to me
<LjL> 09:26  tonyyarusso  It'd be nice if you got warned if you removed a ban that had a mark.
<LjL>   09:27  tonyyarusso  So when we're mass-removing when it fills we can still get notified of those without manually looking.
<LjL> heh let's see how "jake" fares with linuz2009 :)
<LjL> tough match
<elky> are we necking trolls against each other now?
<ikonia> she wakes
<ikonia> feeling better ?
<LjL> just passively watching, having little better to do...
<elky> except i now have to go to work and make sure my boss knows.
 * LjL points to soul_shadow (and #u-o-m) again
<LjL> PreZ reminds me of something very bad somehow
<Seeker`> ubuntu_ is a bit odd
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu_ troll)
<Amaranth> Ok, we need to split #ubuntu into subchannels
<Amaranth> _I_ can't even keep up anymore
<Amaranth> for a new user or someone who reads slower it'd just be completely overwhelming
<tonyyarusso> It's true - I usually don't bother sitting in there anymore either, because I'd have to *only* be watching that to be useful.
<Amaranth> If I look away for 30 seconds there is no way I can catch back up
<Amaranth> I just skip it and lose whatever may have been said
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-10
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009 called the ops in #ubuntu (RockHamOre)
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009 called the ops in #ubuntu (RockHamOre Can someone please ban the troll please?)
<ubottu> SolarisBoy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: ubottu: documentation is <sed> /$/ | See also !manual/
<elky> anyone around?
<nhandler> Sort of
<elky> in -offtopic?
<elky> trying to talk paddy_ni off his fat hatred rampage
<nhandler> I'm not a named OP in there, but can act if nobody else is around
<nhandler> Let me look in there
<elky> maco, joining in doesn't help.
<maco> elky: ok
<maco> elky: wait you said that efore i said anything to paddy
<elky> yeah, you were fact-checking the pounds stuff. he'll take that as you not backing me up
<elky> and he keeps score of if ops back ops up
<maco> huh? but 14lb = 1 stone has nothing to do with what you were saying
<elky> maco, precisely. he'll take you joining in at that point to be an indicator that you don't agree he should stop
<elky> it's how he works. he keeps score of how many active ops aren't helping stop him
<maco> weird
<elky> he's painful.
<maco> im not an op in there though
<maco> im just a random person
<elky> he knows who is in here.
<elky> beyond that, he doesn't care who actually has kick powers
<elky> the simple matter is that people should get to be in offtopic without being alienated for body image.
<elky> he's refusing to be considerate of that
<elky> hmm, he obviously hasn't figured you're an op yet
<maco> because im /not/ an op in there :P
<elky> Tell him to stop baiting though
<elky> He does this every time.
<Flannel> Just ban him.  He's walked the line (and crossed it) far too many times
<IdleOne> May I paste a small talk I just had with Paddy in here?
<IdleOne> or not
<maco> umm ... elky?
<elky> pastebin it
<IdleOne> it is clean, non offensive and SFW
<IdleOne> and does not name any of the ops
<maco> pastebin with short expiration?
<elky> this is a logged channel though, PMs are not logged. see where the issue comes in?
<IdleOne> I have nothing to hide
<IdleOne> I will PM the paste link
<IdleOne> 3 of you got it
<elky> Hmm, He seems to think you conceded.
<maco> since IdleOne said "not saying you can't..." yeah thats how he'd take it
<IdleOne> I didn't say anything about specific topic. I left in open on purpose but also asked him to remember others feelings
<elky> IdleOne, he's a complicated one to deal with
<elky> He'll read in to things what he wishes to.
<IdleOne> Now that being said I think that we all need to remember that we have seen and let slide way worse in -offtopic
<elky> IdleOne, yes, but he's a persistant issue
<IdleOne> then make a persistent ban
<elky> he's due for another enforced holiday
<elky> as Flannel said.
<elky> IdleOne, we've been in this cycle with him for years.
<IdleOne> he won't change. we know him. now if the decission is to ban for good then I'll respect it but until then we can't jump down his throat for every little thing he says
<IdleOne> intentions are hard to judge on irc. I don't have to tell you that
<maco> IdleOne: i think the fact that he wasnt dropping it was the issue
<IdleOne> you know!
<IdleOne> I am not trying to defend his case.
<elky> maco, pretty much.
<IdleOne> I am saying we either make a stand or don't.
<elky> IdleOne, you're suggesting unrealistic ideals though :P
<IdleOne> elky I am trying to be really nice here.
<Flannel> IdleOne: If it makes you feel any better re: making a stand, were I around 20 minutes or whatnot when he was being actively troublesome, he'd no longer be in -ot
<IdleOne> So ban him
<Flannel> IdleOne: I'm not going to ban him so far after the fact.
<elky> Flannel, if you want to discuss an enforced holiday with him now, by all means.
<elky> The only reason I didn't ban is because he was spitting directly at me.
<Flannel> He was dealt with at the time, just because it wasn't how I personally would've dealt with him doesn't mean he wasn't dealt with appropriately by those involved.
<maco> elky: ps, we have an unwanted visitor in #ubuntu-women
<maco> i think you kicked them yesterday
<elky> yeah, i'm waiting for him to slip up
<elky> it was only a kick, so i cant enforce a ban evasion :(
<elky> maco, i'm going to get some lunch, ban the guy if he starts with the euphamisms again today
<maco> elky: ok
<elky> Flannel, still around?
<Flannel> elky: What's up?
<Flannel> O
<Flannel> h
<elky> Yeah.
<elky> Your turn.
<IdleOne> nobody told me this job meant I had to take the advice my therapist gives me and then give it away for free to others
<IdleOne> I pay that doctor good money
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I should of read the fine print before I signed the contract
<elky> heh
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty called the ops in #ubuntu (nocturnus trolling)
<Madpilot> hey all
 * maco just read -ot scrollback from 2 hours ago and wonders why justin22885 was not told off for transphobic comments
<elky> because i didn't notice them. he was attention seeking earlier, but it wasn't like that
<jpds> elky: Hi.
<elky> jpds, hi?
<jpds> elky: Can you change the /topic of #ubuntu-uds-auditorium-canopee to point people at #ubuntu-uds ?
<elky> uh, i don't know
<jpds> Access lists for both channels is rather limited.
<elky> tsimpson?
<elky> jpds, i dont have access to any of those accounts, no. stdin is tsimpson though
<jpds> Idle: 10 hours.
<elky> i cannot do anything for you, sorry
<jpds> Arg, I forgot you're not council anymore. :(
 * jpds wonders where jussi went.
<jpds> jussi: Can't we just do *!*@ubuntu/member/* ?
<jussi> jpds: [10:24:43] [ChanServ] Flags +t were set on *!*@ubuntu/member/* in #ubuntu-uds.
<jpds> o/
<Tm_T> was it $ the banforward character?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> ...I think I got it right
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from human)
<Madpilot> morning dholbach
<Tm_T> nice
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I'm trying to find out if he's been pasting, relaying or just genuine user, I might have been too quick
<Tm_T> tsimpson: but thus far he hasn't answered my pm
<tsimpson> Tm_T: either way, they have now had sufficient warning :)
<Tm_T> you might like to watch their language, I'm supposed to be doing something totally else
<tsimpson> Tm_T: I'm also attempting to do a million things here, but if I get a highlight I'll act
<Tm_T> nazi calling, for instance? (;
<tsimpson> yes, I have that word on highlight too :)
<Tm_T> good
<gnomefreak> is the bot down?
<gnomefreak> ok no its not
<gnomefreak> i guess bot doesnt do (bug #) in -offtopic channels
<jussi> gnomefreak: correct
<gnomefreak> jussi: thanks tsimpson had gotten to me :)
<elky> who was the one with the chloroform part message the other day?
<elky> same guy
<Pici> oCean iirc.
<IdleOne> I think it was the same guy yeah
<elky> did anyone talk to him yet?
<IdleOne> not I
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> d'aw, the sound factoid didn't get updated yet;)
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnomefreak> looks ok to me but im running on very little sleep
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: it should tell about pulseaudio, not alsa
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> change !sound to !alsa and make one for !pulseaudio since you can still use alsa without PA
<gnomefreak> would be my opinion
<h00k> but you can't double click on the control applet anymore ;)
<h00k> I suggested an update a while back but I'm too lazy to read my scrollback
<gnomefreak> single click on control applet
<h00k> my scrollback doesn't go up that far, brb
<gnomefreak> if not done by tomorrow myabe ill have slept and ill change it if i remember
<h00k> Ah, I suggested this:
<h00k> !sound is If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !sound is If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (uncannywhizz)
<Pici> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pici> maco: you must have some intresting things on hilight in #ubuntu
<maco> Pici: i have "girl" and "girls" on highlight
<maco> the other day this resulted in being pinged into a spice girls convo in #ubuntu-community-team
<Pici> scary
<Pici> maco: I was just about to reply in #u and *poof* there you are.
<maco> heh
<maco> i actually have those highlight rules because of -ot
<maco> wanted to be notified when "hot girl" and "girls are stupid" conversations come up
<Pici> maco: now you get to clean up after mentioning that channel in #ubuntu.  I really wish I was joking.
<maco> actually last few times ive pointed people to it in #ubuntu, i braced myself for a storm and it didnt come
<Pici> Really? Thats good.
<maco> i used to PM people to tell them about it but getting permission to PM without telling them why is a bit tough :P
<maco> and "because you're a chick" is sure to result in "ew no, you creep!"
<topyli> maco, you actually don't have to feel responsible for all that though you know, other ops can also smell stupid talk :)
<maco> topyli: have you been reading -ot?
<topyli> maco, no, went out to get food and for a smoke
 * maco lols at your kick message
<Tm_T> ...I silenced -lts discussion in ML ?
<topyli> Tm_T, you may have sort of wrapped it up :)
<Tm_T> then I succeeded
<Tm_T> splitting up our support channel just for few questions is pure nonsense
<Tm_T> ok, good night all
<jussi> o/
 * jussi is somewhat tired, should sleep soon
<topyli> jussi, working hard! good :)
<jussi> lol
<txwikinger> jussi is not working hard.. he is sleeping secretly in the sessions and just waits for the food :)
<jussi> txwikinger: sssh!
<topyli> txwikinger, oh he's actually in the sessions? that's a new record! :)
<txwikinger> topyli: I have no idea.. I think I heard him in one today.. I saw him in a couple at the last UDS too
 * txwikinger wants video streaming to track if jussi is in sessions
<jussi> lol
<jussi> I swear there were a lot of people asleep in the Qt on ARM session
<tsimpson> well it was the first day
<jussi> bed time ->
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-11
<elky> Pfft, it's not like he should be jetlagged or anything
<txwikinger> maybe not him, but a lot of other people are
<h00k> jussi: tell everyone h00k from the Internet says hi!
<funkyHat> Liar, you're not from the internet
<h00k> funkyHat: well, maybe they'll be more accepting from a stranger that claims that, anyway.
<Flannel> IRC mailing list brings up some good points.  We should just move all lucid support to -lucid, so the releases with buttons on the right (the bulk of them) can still get support without any overhead.
<genii> the LTS thread?
<Flannel> genii: Yeah
<IdleOne> i don't think #ubuntu can handle more redirecting. it will turn into a waiting room of sorts. User: long well thought out question Helper: oh wait you need to join -lucid
<maco> for when an LTS becomes the *previous* LTS i think it makes sense
<Flannel> IdleOne: That was sarcasm.  I don't think we need one for -lts either, I've seen plenty of LTS support (hardy, dapper) in #ubuntu, as well as all the other releases.
<maco> like lucid is the current one so whatever keep it in #ubuntu, but hardy... pffft um... that one had er...it maybe had a FUSA? or maybe not? and um it had policykit...i think? and er...no software center...
<Flannel> Yeah, stuff changes, there's plenty of resources out there for the helpers to refresh their memory when needed.
<IdleOne> Flannel: oh hehe, didn't catch the sarcasm :)
<Flannel> Just like *I* google for things when I don't know them while helping someone.  Just because I don
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> Just like *I* google for things when I don't know them while helping someone.  Just because I don't know foo doesn't mean I can't help with it.  Likewise, just because I didn't use foo-in-hardy doesn't mean I can't help with it.
<Flannel> maco: With regard to internals that may be more difficult to find on your own, you can always ask the helpee questions that help the helper help.
<maco> though im actually odd on this one. i cant help people using anything more recent than hardy as it was the last gnome release i used
<maco> and im pretty sure that yes to fusa and policykit
<maco> i often end up going "bah! it was there last time i used this ....where did they go and move it...grrr..."
<IdleOne> can we add the alias !drugs to !sex factoid please
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: drugs is Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Flannel> !drugs
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Flannel> IdleOne: for the record, that's an alias, so you don't need to type it all out ;)
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> I used the magic of ctrl-c and ctrl-v
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> and thank you for adding it
 * myrl will be right back.
 * myrl is back.
<Flannel> myrl: Do you know why you were banned in -ot?
<myrl> i think i do
<myrl> i was saying random stuff
<myrl> but i didnt know it was bad...
<Flannel> Thats more or less accurate.
<myrl> yes.....
<Flannel> myrl: Why didn't the assortment of people asking you to stop inform you that it was frowned upon?
<myrl> well i dont really know....
<myrl> but ive learned my lesson now
<myrl> ive been banned for about a month and now i plead to be unbanned
<Flannel> myrl: Alright.  You understand that we don't have these channels so that you can make noise, right?  They're for actual conversations and participation and stuff.
<myrl> yes
<Flannel> myrl: Good.  Will you please take some time now and read our IRC guidelines, that way we won't have any of these misunderstandings in the future.
<myrl> sure
<Flannel> It shouldn't take very long: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<myrl> ok thanks
<Flannel> myrl: Let me know when you're finished and you understand them, take as long as you'd like.  And feel free to ask questions if you have any points of confusion or need clarification
<myrl> :) sure
<myrl> ok ive read them. they seem pretty simple: dont do annoying things ;)
<IdleOne> on top of be polite, don't discuss illegal activities and try not to be a jerk.
<IdleOne> :)
<myrl> :) yea
<myrl> of course
<Flannel> myrl: Sounds good.  I've removed your ban in -ot, please join and speak so I can verify that I've done it properly.  I look forward to having you as a member of that channel.
<myrl> :) thank you so much
<myrl> um it says that i still cannot join
<Flannel> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flannel> alright, let me look
<myrl> yes
<Flannel> myrl: Alright, try again.
<myrl> ;)
<myrl> cool now i can
<IdleOne> what one little letter can do
<Flannel> myrl: Right, I forgot a letter previously.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I'm not sure how copy/paste meant I lost a letter, but whatever.
<myrl> lol
<Flannel> myrl: Is there anything else I can do for you tonight?
<IdleOne> Flannel: happens
<myrl> no im fine
<myrl> thanks!!
<myrl> bye
<Flannel> Bye myrl
 * myrl waves
<h00k> I don't find this very friendly: AllYourBases (soulforge@my.nuts.weigh.40oz.co.uk)
<IdleOne> maybe they sell nuts for a living?
<mneptok> dark stellar matter would use like .00000000000003 of a molecule to weigh 40oz.
<mneptok> so the vanity domain really tells us nothing except "you should probably wear a truss."
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Ddddd)
<Flannel> I'm curious as to why he came back as Jamz
<Flannel> (over webchat)
<jetienne> the bot "!controls" suggest a kludge in a corner to get back the theme. while installing a real theme seems much cleaner and possible "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9204643" here describe how to do it. could you modify the bot command to point to a doc on theme installation instead ?
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ikonia> sorry that forum post is just how to install a theme
<ikonia> I don't see how that's a fix, that's just installing a different theme
<jetienne_> ikonia: still cleaner that gconf right ?
<jetienne_> ikonia: and modifying the line in the bot, is no work at all
<jetienne_> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not cleaner
<ikonia> its just applying a different theme
<ikonia> the gconf tweak actually changes the configuration correctly
<jetienne_> ikonia: what about adding the link as opssible alternative in the bot message ?
<ikonia> because it's not an alternative or fix
<ikonia> it's just installing a theme, which is well covered in many other factoids to do with look and feel
<jetienne_> ikonia: well this is what #ubuntu helper are giving to the user.
<jetienne_> ikonia: this is just a few charateres in a string
<ikonia> what is ?
<jetienne_> ikonia: pointing the users to a solution which provide a alternative which may satisfy them
<jetienne_> ikonia: it is all about user satisfactions, no ?
<ikonia> it's not an alternative
<ikonia> it's just installing a theme
<ikonia> installing any theme you want is covered in the look and feel documentation, this is not a fix, this is telling someone to install a specific theme to fix something that is not a bug
<jetienne_> an alternative theme
<ikonia> installing themes is covered in the look and feel information
<ikonia> !themes
<Tm_T> jetienne_: alternative theme has nothing to do with windo controls
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jetienne_> ikonia: but this is not what #ubuntu user are given
<ikonia> jetienne_: then correct them
<ikonia> offer better advice
<jetienne_> ikonia: oh i got a possibility. what about adding " if you wish to change the theme, use the !themes command" ?
<ikonia> no
<jetienne_> ikonia: this is pointing to the proper documentation
<ikonia> there is no need
<ikonia> !themes points at the proper documentation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oops
<jetienne_> ikonia: yep but not the #ubuntu users
<ikonia> then you point them at it
<jetienne_> im trying to now
<ikonia> you offer the better advice
<ikonia> ok, it's simple "!themes | usersname"
<ikonia> then tell them why, however, I don't feel installing themes is a "fix" for this at all
<jetienne_> ikonia: lets not argue on the words. lets say "action which satisfy users" instead
<Tm_T> jetienne_: you forget that ikonia is also an user (:
<jetienne_> Tm_T: not the only one tho
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> but I have to agree with him, changing theme has nothing to do with controls arrangement
<Tm_T> they are two separate issues, and has to be dealt accordingly
<jetienne_> Tm_T: yep but #ubuntu helpers got the bad habit to provide !controls to people willing to change back the themes
<jetienne_> Tm_T: just trying to make it easy for ubuntu users to be satisfied
<ikonia> "!controls" is the correct advice to give
<ikonia> or use !themes to tell them to change the theme
<jetienne_> ikonia: im just trying to make it easy to satisfy ubuntu user
<Tm_T> jetienne_: then it's their mistake and has to be corrected, changing factoid for their bad habits just makes factoids to be something else than FACT-oids (:
<ikonia> it's already easy
<ikonia> there are two factoids for different uses, call the correct factoid depending on the users needs
<jetienne_> Tm_T: adding "(if you wish to change the theme use !themes)" is a fact and a didactic one.
<ikonia> changing the theme is not a fix
<ikonia> so you're miss-leading pepole
<ikonia> people
<ikonia> offer the correct factoid depending on peoples needs
<jetienne_> Tm_T: teaching user is important too
<Tm_T> jetienne_: sure, but also irrelevant, as changing theme shouldn't affect the control arrangement
<jetienne_> ikonia: i dont talk about fix but user satisfaction
<ikonia> jetienne_: then you are wrong - you are miss-leading users information
<ikonia> Tm_T: some do, as you can hardcode it into a theme
<ikonia> Tm_T: but you're right - they shouldn't as it's not reall complient
<Tm_T> ikonia: ...and that's also baad baad habit which shouldn't be supported
<ikonia> Tm_T: agreed
<jetienne__> and as you can imagine, i considere changing an habit of 20y for no apparent reason, is ... i dunno ... madness ? i dont get it. before it was large, easy to click button on the right, and now this is small, hard to click button on the left. I think at least reason should be given.marc "because we may add stuff on the right later" is not convincing to say the least.
<jetienne__> sorry to repeat if you already got it. This was "for the record". and once again. thanks for listening to me
<Tm_T> jetienne__: thank you for taking care of factoids, appreciate it
<ikonia> input is always welcome
<Tm_T> hi kikim, how can we help you?
<Tm_T> jrib: you silly
<jrib> Tm_T: I know, what did I do now?
<Tm_T> jrib: in -meta
<Tm_T> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Tm_T> that's outdated ^
<Pici> then fix it :P
<Tm_T> I don't know about empathy
<IdleOne> So this ubuntu video that is going around is this some sort of official 10.10 launch video?
<IdleOne> s/launch/introduction
<Mamarok> IdleOne: what video?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: do you have a link?
<IdleOne> Mamarok: there is a video featuring a few people who have Ubuntu tattoos and a whole bunch of *buntu logos and such
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: don't have a link I did save it to my computer though
<IdleOne> let me see if I can post it somewhere real quick
<gnomefreak> thanks
<IdleOne> gonna take a little bit of time to upload
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: take your time
<h00k> NO GO NOW
<IdleOne> err it looks like, ugh on youtube
<jussi> IdleOne: its from Marks keynote
<IdleOne> really
<IdleOne> wow
<IdleOne> cool
<jussi> yup
<IdleOne> i didn't see it
<IdleOne> I mean I saw the video but WOW I got featured at UDS :) so I guess I did attend
<IdleOne> the keynote I haven't seen that is
<jussi> IdleOne: :D
<IdleOne> man flash is acting stupid for me
<IdleOne> not man flash
<IdleOne> but oh, man :(
 * IdleOne feels like a superstar
<h00k> I don't find this appropriate:( 11:23 ::: signoff/#ubuntu tPl0ch (Quit: My balls are itching, need a wash...)
<gnomefreak> its not
<IdleOne> and way tmi
<maco> ew
<Newb`s> bonjour
<Newb`s> je voudrais me plaindre concernant l'agissement d'un utilisateur
<Newb`s> qui s'est amusé à balancer des données personnelles me concernant sur offtopic
<Newb`s> de 19:30 à 19:35/38 environ, son pseudonyme est nosco
<Newb`s> oops, sorry, forgot the -fr in the channel name
<Newb`s> :(
<Pici> behind me?!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RonaldJ said: ubottu: So this is a question asked alot. I do understand that. It's just silly to change it
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no fhs is <reply>An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be  found
<erUSUL> nevermind that last thing. brain fart in my part. sorry for the noise.
<erUSUL> can someone take a look to shuttleworth in #ubuntu ....
<erUSUL> anyone*
<h00k> sure
<erUSUL> tyvm
<erUSUL> night all
<h00k> aaand too late.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-12
<Jordan_U> mokabojoe in #ubuntu has a cat on his keyboard :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<myrl> quick question-how do you become a moderator in irc channels of ubuntu?
<myrl> i guess that means "i cant tell you"
<myrl> bye
<elky> ...
<elky> If you haven't the patience to wait more than 2 minutes, then no, I really don't want to tell you.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<h00k> What happens when the flotbots call ops for an exploit?
<IdleOne> usualy freenode kicks in and klines
<IdleOne> but the recent dcc spamers seem to have found a way to avoid it
<h00k> and by flotbots I meant floodbots
<h00k> ubottu is died.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<tsimpson> +e list again
<h00k> yeah, I need to check my bans.
<bazhang> its the exemption list that's the issue
<h00k> oh, okay
<h00k> makes sense.
<h00k> aaaaaaaand I'm out for the eve. Peace, all.
<nocturnus> why am i getting redirected here?
<bazhang> nocturnus, you have been ban forwarded here to discuss your behaviour in #ubuntu
<nocturnus> i don't remember anything, please discuss for me
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2010-05-10T05:56:22 <nocturnus> oxyrosis: are you five years old?
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2010-05-10T05:56:46 <nocturnus> oxyrosis: then stop asking like a five year old, and go change your pampers
<nocturnus> lol that's hilarious
<bazhang> that is not acceptable behaviour in #ubuntu
<nocturnus> oh ok
<nocturnus> i actually got banned way after that
<nocturnus> so i thought it was acceptable
<nocturnus> also please note the 5000 times i told him to use gdb
<bazhang> that was but a sample of such ; there is more directed towards others as well
<nocturnus> it wasn't a 'trolling' given the context of the situation
<bazhang> it's not helpful, and such hostility is not acceptable in any Ubuntu channel
<nocturnus> okay
<bazhang> there is no 'context' where that would be OK.
<nocturnus> can i go back now?
<bazhang> !guidelines | nocturnus read these please
<ubottu> nocturnus read these please: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | nocturnus and these also
<ubottu> nocturnus and these also: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<nocturnus> i've read those before, do i have to memorize them?
<tsimpson> if you'd read those, you'd know that behaviour is not acceptable
<tsimpson> so why did you choose to do something you know was not accepted?
<nocturnus> yes, and if you read what i just wrote, you'd probably get the impression that i forgot
<tsimpson> then you should refresh your memory of those pages
<nocturnus> i don't know exactly why i did it
<nocturnus> it was a "feel like it" moment probably
<nocturnus> can i go now?
<bazhang> a feel like it moment?
<nocturnus> yes
<bazhang> I don't feel confident you have taken the guidelines or the code of conduct very seriously, to be honest.
<nocturnus> okay, what do i do now?
<bazhang> about what?
<nocturnus> about the future regarding this situation
<bazhang> perhaps you should have a re-read of them and think about what they mean, particularly as you think 'having a moment' as such in a support channel is OK.
<nocturnus> i don't think its ok, that's your decision
<bazhang> 'lol that's hilarious' regarding the above attitude to a new user
<nocturnus> i guess honesty is not appreciated
<nocturnus> you decide if its acceptable or not, but i thought it was hilarious
<bazhang> not really. the channel policies have been around far longer than almost all of us.
<nocturnus> not really what?
<bazhang> if you think treating others like that is hilarious, then perhaps not the channel you should be in
<nocturnus> i'm allowed to think what i want
<nocturnus> additionally i intend to behave within the constraints of your establishment
<bazhang> no question of that. but in a support channel that is not acceptable behaviour towards others
<nocturnus> fine
<nocturnus> can i go now?
<bazhang> certainly
<nocturnus> nope, it doesn't work
<bazhang> what doesn't
<nocturnus> joining #ubuntu
<bazhang> you're still banned there.
<nocturnus> well no kidding
<nocturnus> can i go >in< >
<bazhang> I suggested you re-read the documents the bot linked to you.
<nocturnus> i've read them
<bazhang> and have a re-think about that in light of your comments the other day.
<nocturnus> i don't see a clause that says that says comming to ubuntu-ops is futile
<bazhang> well I don't think removing the ban would be appropriate at this point; you may certainly discuss with the operator who banned you.
<nocturnus> just forward them a copy of this conversation
<bazhang> he is currently logged in to the channel, but does not seem to be active at this point in time.
<nocturnus> yes ..........
<bazhang> so I would suggest you rejoin at a later time, then discuss with him.
<nocturnus> why would i do that? its all been said here
<bazhang> yes, and I don't think removing your ban is warranted at this point in time.
<nocturnus> you already said that
<bazhang> right, so you should discuss with him.
<nocturnus> just fwd it to him
<bazhang> that's not how it works.
<nocturnus> why not? you are not friends with him?
<nocturnus> i don't know the schedule of these people
<bazhang> nor do I.
<nocturnus> better than i
<bazhang> try in 6-8 hours from now, perhaps
<nocturnus> what the hell? i need to sleep too, i'm not a robot
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> nocturnus, please don't idle on this channel. feel free to return later and discuss your ban when you think you're ready to behave on our channels
<nocturnus> i have to leave it on when i'm sleeping
<topyli> sorry but you can't do that. idling on this channel is not allowed
<nocturnus> why not
<topyli> come back when you are active again. and sleep well!
<nocturnus> i'm active now
<topyli> that's great, but as you see nobody's willing to remove your ban at this time, so you'll have to try again later
<nocturnus> how do i know when later
<topyli> you know it best when you're ready to behave and can talk without the attitude so that an operator will believe it
<nocturnus> huh?
<nocturnus> how can you even make such a statement
<nocturnus> it doesn't make any sense
<nocturnus> only in a hypothetical way
<topyli> your ban is not going to be removed today. bazhang just gave you a big chunk of his time and he's not convinced
<nocturnus> he didn't ban me
<nocturnus> how am i supposed to be guessing when the other guy is going to come around
<topyli> i know, you have been banned and removed by several ops but not him
<topyli> anyone is able to see the logs and evaluate the situation, and perhaps remove the ban
<nocturnus> then that means they are likely to come around real soon
<topyli> that's not going to be today however, i'm afraid
<nocturnus> why not
<nocturnus> how do you know
<topyli> i know because you've consistetly mishbehaved on our channels, and have not demonstrated any improved understanding of our code of conduct
<nocturnus> that's not true, i read the rules multiple times
<nocturnus> and i've been here ever since
<topyli> i'm sure you've read them
<nocturnus> then you haven't answered me what i'm supposed to do
<mneptok> nocturnus: deebork neebrunyu haashaak tl'aas k'tiri.
<mneptok> nocturnus: did you read that?
<nocturnus> deebork
<nocturnus> what does it mean
<topyli> you're supposed to come here, say you'll respect the guidelines in the future, and ask for your ban to be removed
<mneptok> nocturnus: next question ... did you *understand it*?
<nocturnus> no of course not, i just said that
<nocturnus> topyli: i did that already
<mneptok> nocturnus: there's a difference between "reading" and "understanding." and it seems you don't understand the guidelines, given your propensity to step outside them.
<nocturnus> i just read them now
<nocturnus> as in, today
<mneptok> do you understand them?
<nocturnus> yes
<mneptok> will you abide by both the Code Of Coduct and IRC Guidelines in the future?
<mneptok> +n
<nocturnus> yes
<mneptok> well then, that's far different from what you were saying before.
<nocturnus> i don't know
<mneptok> who was the op that banned you?
<nocturnus> don't remember
<bazhang> Tm_T,
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ah, Tm_T is in EET (UTC+2)
<topyli> yeah Tm_T is the latest in a line of ops to have done it
<topyli> mneptok, +3 actually, stupid daylight savings
<mneptok> ah yes. GMT+2
<mneptok> nocturnus: i think you'll need to speak with elky or Tm_T
<nocturnus> how?
<mneptok> nocturnus: /whois will help you find out when they're active
<nocturnus> where
<mneptok>  /whois Tm_T
<nocturnus> doesn't say
<topyli> nocturnus, it clearly says "is away"
<nocturnus> 'is away' doesn't tell me how i'm supposed to contacted and when
<nocturnus> what am i supposed to /whois them every 10 minutes?
<nocturnus> give me a break
<topyli> send him a private message, he'll see it when he's back. or use memoserv to send him a message (/msg memoserv help). or come back after a few hours (or whenever is convenient for you) as suggested
<topyli> note that he's not obliged to automatically remove your ban. this is just to make sure he can also consider it, as others have
<topyli> also note that nobody wants to ban people from ubuntu channels, it's just that sometimes there's no other option. if possible your ban will be removed too, as soon as possible
<topyli> nocturnus, at this time though, you should part this channel as we have a no-idle policy and need the channel for other issues that may arise
<Tm_T> nocturnus: hi
<topyli> oh yay patience ftw :)
<Tm_T> nocturnus: I banforwarded you here because your attitude towards others
<Tm_T> as mentioned by others, I notice
<Tm_T> you see why he is banned in bantracker very well, I haven't seen single line from him without bad attitude
<elky> he trolled -women a while back too
<Tm_T> ach so
 * elky grumps at ubottu
<elky> log me in if you're going to give me linkies, silly bot.
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> since you still dont listen to me in PM :(
 * elky twiddles thumbs
<topyli> same here, i don't know what i did to anger her :\
<Tm_T> (:)
<elky> srsly, can the review links plz make session
 * elky continues twiddling thumbs
<Tm_T> elky: ah, it's this case in -w
<topyli> an alpha male coming to chat with his feisty fems
<elky> oh he was mr alpha
<topyli> aye
<elky> yeah, he's not getting back in too soon
<elky> hmm, an abusive "usuario" with a staticip
<elky> thoughts?
<elky> Oh ewww. ultimatix/ultimate edition are still floating around :(
<elky> Why did the bot just spam me with the review notice it showed me hours ago?
<elky> i know ultamatix is bad and all, but that's a harsh punishment for mentioning it :P
<Mamarok> Tm_T: good luck with miss "I know it all"... I avoid getting in discussion with that person
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> packing stuff, we're moving ->
<h00k> Tm_T: good luck moving :(
<tsimpson> elky: are you sure @login does not work in /msg?
<elky> tsimpson, positive
<tsimpson> elky: I just tested it and it seems to work here
<jpds> tsimpson: I can confirm.
<jpds> Well, now it works.
<elky> @logout
<elky> how does one log oneself out?
<tsimpson> use @unidentify
<elky> @unidentify
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<elky> @whoami
<elky> and it's now working for me too. It was not working for me earlier.
<tsimpson> not sure why it didn't work
<elky> I did in the interim get spammed with 4 copies of a review notice i'd already been sent
<maco> tsimpson: i agree with elky. it only works in-channel for me too
<maco> hmm wait...
 * maco goes to try
<maco> is this new?
<tsimpson> no, it's been fixed for a while now
<tsimpson> it's new-ish
<maco> so after i type "@login" is ubottu supposed to acknowledge it in some way?
<maco> @whoami
<ubottu> maco
<maco> ah alright
<maco> @unidentify
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<maco> ooo shiny it DOES work now!
<tsimpson> but I've changed nothing in ubottu
<tsimpson> odd
<tsimpson> btw, you should not have to @btlogin to access the bantracker if you have already done so in the last 90 days
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, red2kic said: ubottu: This is an intervention. We wanted the best for you and we have reasons to believe that you have been using jet fuel. It is time to STOP your wrongdoings NOW.
<tsimpson> the session ID gets stored in a cookie, so it should work without generating a new session every time
<h00k> that's quite humorous, actually.
<Tm_T> what is?
<h00k> the message about jet fuel, sorry
<guntbert> hi, in #ubuntu-server in the topic the last part (Doc and resources: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntuserv ) seem broken
<guntbert> *seems
 * Pici looks
<Pici> ew, we have the ESR smart questions thing in there too
<guntbert> Pici: could it be that tinyurls don't last "forever"?
 * guntbert doesn't know why the ESR smart questions link causes pici to "ew"
<Pici> guntbert: Some of the points that it makes are contrary to the guidlines that we use here.  Example: esr thinks its okay to tell people to rtfm.
<guntbert> Pici: ok - understandable - thx for the explanation - I guess you don't need me for the /topic in #ubuntu-server any more
<Pici> guntbert: Thanks for pointing it out.
<guntbert> Pici: glad to find work for others :-))
<guntbert> bye
<h00k> Pici: did you take that convo to PM?
<Pici> h00k: I didn't yet.
<h00k> Pici: alright, I was going to assist if necessary
<Pici> Its IdleOne's doppleganger
<Pici> take a look at his /whois
<h00k> Oh. That one.
<h00k> I seem to have one as well, h00ked__
<h00k> Now just h00ked
<Pici> Darn, they registered that account too, so you cant steal it from under them <.<
<h00k> I know, I checked :(
<h00k> I don't know if it was coincidence or if I'm that cool, but I doubt it's the latter
<IdleOne> my whatsawhosit?
<Pici> IdleOne: /whois jcrawford
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> that's right I remember him saying something about using this nick
<IdleOne> don't know on what network
<IdleOne> was,nt this one
<Pici> I thought it was you playing games the first time I saw him.
<IdleOne> nope
<Pici> ruh roh
<IdleOne> uh oh what?
<h00k> puur ubottu.
<h00k> poor, rather
<h00k> It's been happening a lot in the past two days
<IdleOne> ubottu has been taking a beating the past day or so
<IdleOne> Pici: guess I need to get a new cloak
<IdleOne> maybe I'll get me one of them cool @ubuntu/member/ deals
<Pici> reconnecting now
<h00k> IdleOne: :)
<Pici> Oh, I didn't even realize you werent a member yet.
<Pici> go forth and sign up
<h00k> ubottu: welcome back!
<IdleOne> they usually do the membership meetings on tuesday?
<h00k> There's a wiki they update
<h00k> IdleOne: you're in the US?
<IdleOne> Canada
<h00k> I think it's the same, North America boards
<IdleOne> yeah
<h00k> They have the Wiki they update with meeting times
<h00k> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<IdleOne> thank you
<h00k> IdleOne: I sugggest subscribe to changes so you can see when the next meeting is
<IdleOne> ubottu: is not cooperating :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> what's wrong with the bot in #kubuntu? It lags heavily
<h00k> you'll get an email when it's updated, it looks TBD right now
<Pici> Looks like it just finished syncing.
<Pici> INFO 2010-05-12T22:09:46 supybot Not replying to is, not a command.
<Pici> :(
<Pici> Er.
<IdleOne> My boss just called :/
<IdleOne> wanted to know if I would be into work tomorrow
<IdleOne> guess taking 3 extra days off last week was a litlle much
<Pici> tsimpson: When you get a moment, it looks like ubottu failed to properly notice that I banned someone in #ubuntu-offtopic.  It did, however, suggest that I comment on that ban, with the ID of 0.
<IdleOne> oh looks like ubottu may not have loaded a module or two
<IdleOne> just guessing
<Pici> No, it pulled in the unbans that I did.
<h00k> I like ubottu's nifty ban reminders
<topyli> i liked elky's observation, "the bot now actively seeks us out." some might be worried!
<Pici> I was annoyed at first with the reminders, but I'm growing to like it.
<h00k> It will definitely help me remember bans so the banlist doesn't get full
<tsimpson> Pici: btw, your ban will fail
<tsimpson> *!*@cd7c8b80/gateway/web/* != *!*@~cd7c8b80/gateway/web/*
<h00k> you forgot the wiggle:~
<tsimpson> yes, the ~ actually matters :|
<Pici> tsimpson: I'll go ahead and fix it, but shouldn't the bot have at least recorded it?
<tsimpson> so if you want to ban by ident, you better hope they don't install/remove an ident daemon
<tsimpson> Pici: I don't know why the bot failed exactly
<tsimpson> Pici: and I don't actually have +o in -or
<tsimpson> *-ot
<h00k> Beyecixramd might be getting a little google-y in #ubuntu today, I have to take a Final soon so I won't be around
<IdleOne> so h00k and h00ked are not the same person correct?
<h00k> That is correct
<h00k> /whois h00k; /whois h00ked
<h00k> messes up my hilights at the moment
<tsimpson> hmm, this is becoming an issue
<funkyHat> -_- what should I do if I send someone the !wtf factoid and they pull the "I didn't swear" card?
<tsimpson> what did they do to get the factoid?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from abstrakt)
<tsimpson> and while I'm asking questions...
<tsimpson> I don't think it's proper to have the !wtf alias, which basically states that "wtf" is unacceptable. thoughts?
<h00k> From my understanding, acronyms were not tolerated as well
<topyli> i don't think "fuck" is a proper part of our language on ubuntu channels
<h00k> but calling it from the offending word is contradictory
 * h00k arns topyli 
<tsimpson> topyli: no, I'm questioning why we allow the alias "wtf", when we know it's not acceptable for others to use that term
<h00k> but calling it from !wtf does show them the offending word, also
<topyli> oh yeah. agreed
<h00k> !wtf
<tsimpson> someone says "wtf" and we throw a "!wtf" right back
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h00k> Perhaps that could state acronyms and obfuscation are included as well
<tsimpson> !-language
<ubottu> language aliases: langauge, wtf, ffs, foad, gtfo, nsfw - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:45:17 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-11-11 19:30:13
<tsimpson> same with some of those ^
<topyli> nsfw? i'm not even sure if it applies
<funkyHat> 21:15:04 [jessyroo] cellofellow: haha wtf are you talking about?
<funkyHat> Was the reason I sent the !wtf factoid
<tsimpson> funkyHat: obfuscation, which includes acronyms, is not an excuse either
 * funkyHat writes that down
<h00k> I suppose it does inherently include acronyms
<topyli> funkyHat, anyway, he was swearing of course. maybe kids don't know that wtf and lol aren't real words
<tsimpson> if someone feels they need to use '*', or other characters, to sanitise a word, they already know the word is unwelcome
<h00k> tsimpson++;
<funkyHat> Thanks ⡈)
<txwikinger> hmm.. ado we have two tsimpsons now?
<tsimpson> two?
<tsimpson> oh, '++'
 * tsimpson is slow
<knome> no two, tsimpson is now only larger
<tsimpson> guess I should go on a diet then
<knome> let me help you a bit
<knome> tsimpson--;
<jussi> plus size tsimpson :P
<jussi> funny thing is, tsimpson is anything but plus size
<knome> jussi, :P
<knome> jussi, how is it going in belgium?
<jussi> knome: incredibly busy
<knome> heh
<tsimpson> yes, I am, erm, compact :)
<knome> jussi, i hope you have had time for a beer or two
<jussi> knome: 1 or 2, yes
<tsimpson> kegs?
 * knome sips the last rum from the glass and prepares going to bed
 * txwikinger remembers Belgium and the Krik you get there
<knome> txwikinger, you mean kriek?
<txwikinger> knome: Yeah.. maybe that... is some time ago :D
<knome> yup. i like lambic's, but not the kriek ones
<knome> (not a big fan of cherry)
<txwikinger> lambic's is strawberry, right?
<knome> rasperry
<txwikinger> ah yes
<knome> and i think there are some without any fruits
<knome> or sth
<knome> hmmh
<knome> there seems to be several "flavors"
<knome> you learn something new every day
<txwikinger> hehe
<knome> anyway, will hit bed now. have a nice day/night/whatever :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged | Next IRCC meeting: Sunday 30 May 18:00 U
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged | Next IRCC meeting: Sunday 30 May 18:00
<txwikinger> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<txwikinger> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-13
<elky> wait... * bluebaron (~james@CPE002719cb31d7-CM0014e88ed64c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) has left #ubuntu (requested by elky (Goodbye))
<elky> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from elky
<elky> * FloodBot3 sets ban on *!*@208.124.228.2
<elky> why did fb3 ban that ip in that second?
<elky> jrib? any idea?
<jrib> elky: don't know.  At first I thought you had banned bluebaron, but then just assumed it was a coincidence
<Flannel> elky: Is this 3 minutes ago-ish?
<Flannel> Yeah, there it is.
<elky> at first i thought it meant he'd been on from the freenode webirc thing
<elky> yeah
<Flannel> Its someone else, who is on a gateway thing
<Flannel> I had that happen to me once before too
<elky> it bans a random ip address thats on the gateway, because you ban someone else?
<Flannel> Someone else who joined (or left?) (perhaps -proxy-users, I don't know) at the same time as your removal
<Flannel> You didn't ban, you removed
<elky> yes, sorry, word mix up
<Flannel> Because it gets the two people mixed up, sees one of them as a proxy user (being removed) and then bans
<elky> but still
<Flannel> Yeah, it's a bug.  I had it happen like... well, geez, like a year ago at least
<jrib> Flannel: so it banned a proxy user?
<Flannel> from -monitor:
<Flannel> 18:03 <+FloodBot1> -WARNING: Banning gateway user bluebaron
<elky> aha
<Flannel> jrib: It banned the IP of someone, yes.  I don't know where it got the IP, but there's some sort of "you two are close enough, so I can't tell the difference" or race condition, or something
<jrib> hmm
<Flannel> I'm not in -proxy-users, it might be an IP of someone in there?
<Flannel> someone who joined/left at the same time as bluebaron's shindig
<elky> * heil (~8002a41b@gateway/web/freenode/x-ggaklllmjyaxqaea) has joined #ubuntu-proxy-users
<elky> who left that -proxy-users within seconds
<Flannel> That's not the right IP though
<elky> um... how  can you tell?
<jrib> elky: /whowas
<Flannel> whois them, their real name
<elky> ah
<elky> well he's the only one who has been in there in the right times
<elky> Maybe there's variables and such not getting flushed properly
<jrib> maybe floodbot3 is self-aware
<Flannel> or both!
<elky> we need a staffer happy to help us figure who 208.124.228.2 was
<elky> anyway, i need to get back to the crap that is work, does someone want to let bluebaron know the ban was a bot glitch
<Flannel> It wasn't on him anyway
<elky> i mean, that's if you trust him to not offer to rape people
<elky> Flannel, i accused him of ban evading
<elky> and he left of his own volition
<Flannel> Oh, I see it.
<Flannel> I'll let him know
<jrib> I let him know
<Flannel> Oh, well, shucks.
<jrib> well, you can let him know too if you really want to!
<elky> If I see highligts of him offering to rape people again, it /will/ be a ban
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> uh
<tsimpson> I really wish only _one_ of the bots would call ops
<Pici> It is a bit annoying.
<elky> if opped call ops shouldn't be so hard to do
<elky> else if netsplit, all call ops
<nocturnus> can i go in now?
<ubottu> ae86-drifter called the ops in #ubuntu (pallgone)
<ikonia> ignore it please
<ikonia> I'm talking to the user in pm
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu pallgone rude to users and thinks it's ok because he "works for canonical" and "helps people" bad attitude in pm so decided to leave wtih a threat of I'll not help any more
<ikonia> perfect timing
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu pallgone rude to users and thinks it's ok because he "works for canonical" and "helps people" bad attitude in pm so decided to leave wtih a threat of I'll not help any more
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> is there going to be audio for the meeting in 10 minutes, and are there other meetings that we are having? meeting == session
<jussi> gnomefreak: yes, there will be audio
<jussi> its in mahogany
<gnomefreak> jussi: mohogany?
<jussi> So #ubuntu-uds-mahogany and the stream is in the topic
<gnomefreak> oh
<elky> Hmm... go home before 9pm or not.
<jussi> elky: IRC session is now
<elky> jussi, so is home time :(
<elky> 8pm is hometime
<elky> I guess i'll get maccas on the way home after 9, then
<gnomefreak> found it thanks
 * gnomefreak going for smoke before we starts
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-uds-delfino?? I am not getting sound anymore. did we not start yet?
<topyli> gnomefreak, mahogany
<gnomefreak> i used the one in the topic in *delfino
<gnomefreak> either the topic is wrong and noone is there or the channel from email is wrong
<gnomefreak> Thursday 13th in #ubuntu-uds-delfino at 11:00 (UTC+2)
<gnomefreak> the mahogany link in topic in tha channel has no sound
<elky> let it buffer a bit
<elky> i'm getting sound
<gnomefreak> ill try again
<elky> it's mostly inaudible
<gnomefreak76> Topic for #ubuntu-uds-delfino: Stop building the ia64 and  sparc community ports - Audio:  http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/delfino.ogg.m3u
<gnomefreak76> that is not us
<gnomefreak> please let me know if that is right or not
<gnomefreak> can you at least give me the doc name for it
<elky> #ubuntu-uds-mahogany is where it is
<elky> i'm having to put my ear on my speaker to make sense of what is being said
<elky> only one or two have the decency to talk loud enough
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thanks
<nocturnus> hello
<nocturnus> can i go in #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Pici: is the bot dead? and can you please add !info to point to maverick by default in #ubuntu-mozillateam when you get a minute
<Pici> !test
<gnomefreak> bot is just slow not dead it seems
<ubottu> hrm?
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'll see what I can do.
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<gnomefreak> !test
<gnomefreak> ok maybe its lagging on !info since that is what i am asking him to do, its still running !info so test is also lagging
<nixternal> how do I log in to ubottu for ban tracker? i did the login via irc, but i need to review a ban i did on may 6 according to the bot's message
<maco>  @btlogin
<Pici> nixternal: @btlogin
<nixternal> ahh, that's what it is
<nixternal> @btlogin
<nixternal> booyah, thanks
<Pici> np
<Sir_Konrad> The bot died in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> it's having problems in general today
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia: really? Has it been doing this all day?
<ikonia> pretty much
<Sir_Konrad> ok. Well I'll be going now.
<Sir_Konrad> See ya later.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-14
<Valkyrie> Heyyyy!!
<Valkyrie> Long time no talk, 'eh?
<nixternal> wtf!
<nixternal> ubottu is spamming the shiz out of me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> me too :(
<nixternal> shut up spammer
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ok, it seems to have stoped
<nixternal> 20:47:44 [   ubottu] Sorry, I don't know anything about STOP!!!
<nixternal> obviously it does, it stopped :D
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433111/
<nixternal> same thing here, different ban though
<kkathman> Wanted to apologize for not being around lately.  I have taken a new day job where I don't work out of my home, so it's been quite an adjustment :)
<|_ocke> hey why am i still banned in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<|_ocke> it's been like several months and i don't even remember what the issue was
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> uhhh
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> okay, we seriously need to take ubottu.com off whatever pocket calculator it's running on and put it on a real computer.  Good lord.
<|_ocke> seriously, can i get unbanned from -offtopic?
<|_ocke> i haven't done anything wrong in like more than half a year i think
<tonyyarusso> |_ocke: I'm attempting to look up who placed the ban so they can follow up with you :)
<tonyyarusso> Attempting being a key word...
<tonyyarusso> And we have a winner!  That would be the lovely Flannel - come on down!
<tonyyarusso> Date of the ban is 01 January 2010, btw.
<tonyyarusso> |_ocke: His screen session is detached, but he's been hilighted now anyway, so will see this when he gets online.
<|_ocke> tonyyarusso, thanks man
<|_ocke> yeah i've been banned for quite a while now
<|_ocke> i don't really even remember why i was banned
<|_ocke> probably had something to do with my gf
<|_ocke> usually does
<Flannel> |_ocke: Howdy
<|_ocke> Flannel, hey buddy
<|_ocke> Flannel, so is like 4-6 months enough to get unbanned?
<|_ocke> this is the longest i've ever been banned from any chan
<Flannel> You were removed for posting a totally inappropriate link, and then you came back, and I'm not really sure what prompted it, but you screamed an obscenity.  Those two things got you banned.
<|_ocke> heck, usually i'm the one that's doing the banning
<|_ocke> well, i apologize
<|_ocke> i was probably drunk
<|_ocke> and i didn't mean it
<|_ocke> not saying that makes it right
<|_ocke> but it's not something i would knowingly do
<|_ocke> and i probably had no idea what i was doing
<|_ocke> which would explain why i don't remember doing it :P
<Flannel> |_ocke: While you were banned, you also joined #ubuntu and were banned from there twice.
<|_ocke> Flannel, don't remember that either
<|_ocke> sorry man
<|_ocke> if it helps i'm not allowed to get that drunk anymore or i'll go to jail
<tonyyarusso> Did they install a breathalyzer on your IRC client for us?
<Flannel> |_ocke: You've been using that as an excuse, and claiming you won't do it again, since 2008.
<|_ocke> not really
<|_ocke> but anyways
<Flannel> |_ocke: yes really:
<|_ocke> it's time for ps3
<Flannel> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/27/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Flannel> 10:24
<tonyyarusso> ha, oh evidence...
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: That's the first one (read: oldest) that I had in my logs, but that's really not the important part here.
<tonyyarusso> nah, I don't have the logs to grep, but I know it's not an isolated occurrence still.
<IdleOne> so, umm, it being time for ps3 means he can idle in here?
<Flannel> IdleOne: I'm still waiting to determine whether he's idling
<IdleOne> 10 minutes since he last said anything
<Flannel> but, |_ocke, if you have decided that you don't want to have a discussion right now, please come back when you do.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yeah, but I also took 10 minutes to find that bit in the logs, so...
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I was just asking
<IdleOne> :)
<Flannel> IdleOne: IRC isn't always a hard realtime system, sometimes its soft realtime ;)
<IdleOne> You know before I became an op I was one of those people who was for allowing idlers
<IdleOne> now I think, wth was I thinking
<IdleOne> :P
<Flannel> Thanks tsimpson
<eagles0513875> hey guys any chance i can get my ban to ubuntu-bugs lifted as i have a rather serious bug that i think should get taken care of asap
<ikonia> eagles doesn't have a serious bug
<charlie-tca> hm, he can file the bug on launchpad without access to any IRC channels, too
<ikonia> he already has filed a bug
<charlie-tca> heh
<ikonia> I didn't know he was banned in #ubuntu-bugs, he's banned in a lot of ubuntu channels, I suppose this is what happens if you behave like he does
 * mneptok prances about, throwing glitter and anthrax spores
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from swapy)
<maco> uhhhhhh ubottu is telling me to use @comment None .. why no number this time? ubottu broked?
<maco> i removed Xcell from #ubuntu for being persistently offtopic after being told to stay on topic
<maco> they eventually rejoined and say theyre going to come here and went off on some conspiracy theory "maco is govmt trash" (good job spelling "government" there...) thing (conspiracy theories are what were being spouted before instead of support too) so ya know thatll be fun
<elky> maco, yeah, iirc he's a known
<eagles0513875> hey guys i would like to talk to someone about a ban on ubuntu-bugs
<ikonia> please do
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have no idea why i am banned in there to be honest with you
<eagles0513875> reason i am here asking the ban be lifted is so i can push my bug through as it is something that would benefit alot of people
<ikonia> the bug is being actioned and looked at
<ikonia> I've already spoke to some people about it yesterday
<eagles0513875> ok but i still have no idea why i am banned in that channel
<ikonia> ubot4: possible due to your blanket ban, I don't know I'll have to look into it
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry that was for you eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ok when you can im in no hurry
<eagles0513875> im in offtopic as usual
<ikonia> it may take a little while, but I'll look into it for you
<eagles0513875> j/w any chance that my other bans could be lifted?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you still have no reason for those channels, and you still have not learnt what they are for, judging by your comment that you wanted to join #kubuntu-devel to discuss a bug
<ikonia> but I will look into #ubuntu-bugs for you as that has very few bans in there and you are named in the list
<ikonia> have you ever been in that channel before ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: no
<ikonia> no problem, that makes it easier, I'll check it out
<eagles0513875> thanks
<david-w> hey guys are you looking for volunteer the now for the website to develep it or on the forums for #ubuntu
<ikonia> pardon ?
<david-w> are you looking for any volunteers
<ikonia> to do what ?
<ikonia> develop the ubuntu website/forums ?
<david-w> well to help on the forums and that
<ikonia> ask the forum moderators, this channels only for irc related queries
<ikonia> there are moderator contacts on the bottom of the forums
<gord> #ubuntu-forum is it?
<gord> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Mamarok> seems that gospch could be a bot (in #ubuntu). Someone from the #ubuntu-fr channel just notified in #ubuntu-irc
<Mamarok> bazhang: can you have a look at it?
<bazhang> no response via PM, so far
<Mamarok> it autojoins on remove and no response apparently, so the reporter says
<Mamarok> do we allow other bots than ours?
<bazhang> no doing any harm that I can see, perhaps he/she is idle right now
<Mamarok> well, the channel is logged anyway, but still
<bazhang> not afaik, though not entirely clear as it has changed back and forth from never allow to sometimes allow. Not sure where it is now
<jussi> we dont allow bot, but if they dont talk or emit other noises... logs to the internet etc
<jussi> then theres very little we can do, and we shouldnt be prodding every idle person asking if they are a bot
<Mamarok> jussi: OK, it was just apparently disturbing for the French
<jussi> Mamarok: yea, I hear you. however, until it makes a problem...
<jussi> Just remembering that we dont do preemptive bans
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> bazhang was on the case
<bazhang>   use: @comment None <comment>   that is odd from the bot
<tsimpson> bazhang: please report that to m4v in #ubuntu-bots-devel
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks!
<tsimpson> he wrote the "nagging" part, so he should be able to debug that hopefully
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<bazhang> can't get in to bt? h00k
<h00k> silly ubottu, I can't get to the bt
<bazhang> me neither
<h00k> bazhang: :(
<h00k> also, I got
<tsimpson> if you have used btlogin in the last 90 days, just go to the bantracker site
<bazhang> they're working on it as we speak
<h00k> 5 of the same reminders, too
<h00k> with different days
<h00k> tsimpson: Sorry, bantracker is not available for anonymous users :(
<tsimpson> well, you'll just have to wait then :)
<h00k> yep!
<tsimpson> I wonder if just reloading will help
<tsimpson> and also hope it doesn't flood
<tsimpson> @reload Bantracker
<tsimpson> now just give it 2 mins...
<h00k> ohotherewego
<bazhang> older link got me in :)
<h00k> I just went to the bantracker url and I was in
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> botlag
<tsimpson> seems to be working now
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<jpds> 17:28:18 [Freenode] >> [ ubottu ] @login
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> ...
<tsimpson> ?
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I get the same message, not available for anonymous users
<jpds> re: bug #579160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579160 in ubuntu-bots "bot ignores @ commands in PM" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579160
<tsimpson> jpds: that was fixored
<tsimpson> Mamarok: try @btlogin again, it'll probably fail but I should get some debugging info
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<Mamarok> it seems not to be able to resolve the webpage
<tsimpson> seems we're having database issues
<Mamarok> oh, I'm in
<Mamarok> just a refresh helped
<tsimpson> we're just going to have to put up with this for a little while I think
<tsimpson> until we can get a proper solution in place
<tsimpson> which will probably be a database migration
<jussi> which is being looked into :)
 * jussi hi 5's tsimpson
<Mamarok> hm, I should remove a few old bans...
<jussi> yup :D
<tsimpson> gord: ping
<jpds> tsimpson: Postgres+Storm +1.
<tsimpson> jpds: I want to look at some database abstraction too, so we can move to another DB without having to rewrite everything
<wgrant> PostgreSQL + Storm == win
<wgrant> (Storm has lots of backends, so you can run it on MySQL too if you are completely insane)
<ikonia> someone else was talking about storm the other day in a very positive light
<wgrant> This is unsurprising :)
<tsimpson> right, now I remember storm
<tsimpson> I played with it a while ago
 * mneptok stares at wgrant 
<wgrant> Hm, mtaylor is near me, too.
<wgrant> I should probably be careful.
<mneptok> mtaylor is insane. and i can bribe him with salmiakkikossu to perform mafia-style hits.
<topyli> sorry, wonky server
<knome> topyli, no excuses!
<topyli> knome, feel free to donate to our kapsi hippie community and we'll improve!
<knome> topyli, i'll donate you some air *farts*
<topyli> this will be remembered as the day when topyli was offline from freenode for 5 minutes
<knome> yep
<topyli> knome, this is a logged channel btw, representing ubuntu ops here :)
<knome> yes?
<knome> :]
<creatix> http://tinychat.com/pugquit
<knome> topyli, again!
<topyli> again
<knome> HAR!
<jussi> wth?
<knome> hello jussi
<knome> ...and good night
<jussi> nini
<jpds> jussi: o/
<jussi> hiya jpds
<jussi> enjoyed the party?
<jpds> It was great.
 * jussi really enjoyed the twisted sister
<jussi> :D
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-15
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<IdleOne> does the mini.iso ask if you want to setup a root account?
<elky> I do wonder what would happen if one did not. Sounds like an odd question, really.
<elky> I can't see why they'd do away with sudo for a trimmed down system, to be honest.
<IdleOne> elky: asking because there is a couple of users in #ubuntu saying that it does
<IdleOne> I am testdrving the mini.iso now to see
<elky> I'd suggest they're not understanding the question they're asked in the setup.
<IdleOne> well I just clearly saw the setup say. Retrieving sudo
<IdleOne> soooo
<elky> The installer probably says something liek "set up your user, and password. this password is what you need to give when it asks for root password" or something with a similar message but more articulate
<IdleOne> elky: yeah just like the default CD installer dopes
<IdleOne> does*
<elky> which to somoene who doesn't understand sudo could sound like it was saying to set up the root password
<elky> yeah
<IdleOne> going to finish the install just to make certain for myself
<elky> virtualisation ftw
<IdleOne> and btw testdrive is nice
<IdleOne> +1 jono
<elky> ubottu's really having issues lately, eh
<bazhang> is sudobash banned, and ban evading?
<IdleOne> @bansearch sudobash
<elky> considering any time he shows up he acts banworthy, i'd be surprised if he's not.
<IdleOne> err yeah with ubottu not here that won't work
<bazhang> just checking the bantracker now
<elky> which is going it's usual pace, i guess
<IdleOne> elky: like expected when the installer asks to setup a user it does mention root but only to let the user know that the user being installed will have the ability to perform root actions.
<Flannel> IdleOne: mini is exactly like the alternate installer (they both use debian-installer)
<Flannel> the only difference is mini doesn't contain any packages on the CD, so you have to download them
<IdleOne> Flannel: yup I figured as much but got told in #ubuntu I was wrong
<Flannel> IdleOne: By whom and when?
<IdleOne> So I thought what better way to make sure then to try in VM
<Flannel> Oh, gotcha.
<IdleOne> half hour ago by GC... and lucitu
<Flannel> The only time debian-installer does that is if you kick it into expert mode
<Flannel> and then it also asks you a bajillion other questions (standard expert mode questions, shadow passwords, all the minutia of circa 2000 linux installers)
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> I hated linux back then
<IdleOne> tone of questions I had no idea how to answer
<Flannel> yep!
<IdleOne> that is why I ended up waiting another 4 years before trying again
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu (ubbottu)
<IdleOne> hahah omg I forgot the username I used for the VM
<Flannel> IdleOne: recovery console
<IdleOne> How do I get to the recovery console?
<Flannel> IdleOne: boot menu, beyond that, I don't know.
<IdleOne> yeah I don't get a boot menu
<Flannel> Or, mount the filesystem [somehow] and check your passwd file
<IdleOne> I don't believe I did this
<IdleOne> I should lart myself
<IdleOne> well I got to get to sleep anyway worried about it tomorrow. Big day of paint ball in the morning :)
<IdleOne> worry*
<IdleOne> nighters
<elky> or you could just hax0r grub :)
<gord> i hax0r grub with my leet powers, oh wait no, i still try and look for a menu.lst
<fuzthewuz> sup, my retard brother just got me banned
<belieber> i'm not his brother
<belieber> :P
<belieber> i'm belieber!
<belieber> <3
<systix> Hello, I was nocked out of #ubuntu because im vuln. to the DCC exploit. just updated my firmware and looking to be 'tested'
<systix> as request of #ubuntu-read-topic
<tsimpson> systix: you were systix__ at the time, try /nick'ing to that and typing "test me" in the channel
<tsimpson> (it's based on nick, not host)
<tsimpson> looks like you failed
<systix__> that seemed to work, thanks. although im still vuln aparently :(
<tsimpson> did you change ports?
<systix__> tsimpson, I have done what the ubuntu documentation has said: firmware update on router AND ic changed freenode port to 8001. still getting the problem aparently
<tsimpson> are you sure you're connected via 8001?
<systix__> well iv set irc.freenode.net/8001 in my network list, forced that connection only and reconnected
<systix__> wait, we o apear to be using 6667 again.
<tsimpson> yeah, xchat is strange like that
<tsimpson> try disconnecting first
<tsimpson> then changing ports
<systix__> shouldnt is be irc.freenode.net:8001
<systix__> not a forward slash
<tsimpson> no, xchat uses '/' not ':'
<tsimpson> like I said, it's strange
<systix__> yeah lol. i will close and reopen my client
<systix__> back in a sec :P
<systix> seemed to fix it :)
<systix> tsimpson, thanks for the advice. bye bye
<tsimpson> ... but you didn't test
<knome> :P
<topyli> !mark oCean #ubuntu-offtopic memo sent suggesting change of chloroform quit message to a nice one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> @mark oCean #ubuntu-offtopic memo sent suggesting change of chloroform quit message to a nice one
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> syntax nitpicker :(
<bazhang> nice
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<marienz> mind if I quiet DuctTapeCoder? You probably remember him as the guy repeatedly sharing his love of madonna on many channels.
<marienz> you may also remember him as BabaBooey, at least I think he was on #-offtopic using that nick a while back.
<marienz> hmm, he might be behaving now.
<bsmith093> could someone please test me?
<bsmith093> i got the buggy router thing DCC exploit
<nigelb> can someone help with spam in #ubuntu-bugs please?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<funkyHat> blarr
<funkyHat> I guess my second +q was wrong too :/
<Flannel> +q is quiet, you likely want +b
<funkyHat> I mean I don't understand why the +q that is still active doesn't seem to be working
<Flannel> funkyHat: +q won't stop someone from joining a channel, just talking in it
<funkyHat> But vito's host mask matches that :/
<Flannel> funkyHat: Matches what?
<funkyHat> Oh. Never mind -_- just me getting caught out by the extra _
<Flannel> Now I'm really confused
<Flannel> what does vitos match?
<Flannel> or almost match?
<funkyHat> the troll joined as vito__
<funkyHat> So I thought they were the same person
<Flannel> Ah
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (lololo)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sebsebseb)
 * jpds thinks that diabolical_ isn't being very helpful in -server.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-16
<psidrum> test me
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (shadertest)
<Flannel> IdleOne: That would probably have been better served as a talking-to instead of a removal.  Some people call ops far too prematurely.
<Flannel> Although in this case, it does appear to be somewhat trollish
<IdleOne> Flannel: agreed that a talking to would of been better but I banned because he posted the full link and not the abreviation
<IdleOne> so it is posting links to jfgi and cursing
<Flannel> Yeah, but you should rarely ban 'out of the blue'
<Flannel> IdleOne: are you speaking to him in a query about it?
<Flannel> Meh.  Now you've got me removing people that I should've just let drop ;)
<IdleOne> Flannel: sorry not yet. Got dad asking me to teach him facebook :/
<Flannel> Tell him it's a site that steals his privacy and sells it to companies and he should stay away.  Problem solved!
<IdleOne> I won't even ask if that is true. it MUST be
<IdleOne> I messaged and asked to join here if he would like to discuss the ban
<IdleOne> Flannel: oh you mean Facebook
<IdleOne> lol yeah I told him that already
<Flannel> yeah, I meant facebook
<IdleOne> he just uses it to play some game on there and has no personal info like real name or anything
<Flannel> farmville or mafia wars?
<IdleOne> world at war
<IdleOne> but yeah same thing
<bazhang> <shadertest> A better idea would be to install gentoo
<bazhang> now in #k
<IdleOne> yeah well he is now upset so he is going to troll everywhere
<IdleOne> he did not respond to my PM either
<bazhang> no, he did before the ban as well
<IdleOne> why did ubottu ask me to comment on removal and also on ban?
<Flannel> IdleOne: because you banned, and you also removed.
<IdleOne> hmm I don't recall the bot asking for separate comments on same user but okie dokie
<Flannel> IdleOne: (comment on the ban, not the kick/removal)
<IdleOne> Flannel: well I did both now so no biggie
<IdleOne> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<IdleOne> is this still valid?
<IdleOne> ^^^
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !women =~ s/Ubuntu women/Ubuntu Women/
<jussi> !women
<jussi> she's dead jim...
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<gord> slooooow
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> gord: might be nice if you could join #ubuntu-bots-devel
<elky> i fix0rd it
<topyli> @mark oCean #ubuntu-offtopic chloroform quit message still intact
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dabaR> hello.
<dabaR> I recently started going to the drupal channels, and I noticed some interesting thing they do there, which might be a thought for the way the Ubuntu channel works.
<dabaR> They basically move to the -support channel when someone takes on resolving the issue of a specific person
<dabaR> So, in #ubuntu, basically support requests, and short responses. If it is a longer fix, you move to #ubuntu-support, to not make the future requests scroll off the screen
<IdleOne> dabaR: Ubuntu does the same thing except we move the chat to -offtopic
<dabaR> :-/
<dabaR> I don't find that is done at all
<dabaR> I am not there super often, but lately more again
<IdleOne> separating a support convo to a different channel would make it difficult for others to follow even if they are not part of the convo
<dabaR> I understand, that is the down-side
<dabaR> But if there is an announcement of sort, people could follow it.
<dabaR> Like !joinme
<dabaR> Or rather !joinme | person
<IdleOne> dabaR: Something to think about for sure
<dabaR> Then ubottu says: dabaR is going to help you with your issue, person, type /j #ubuntu-support
<dabaR> Ya, it is an interesting different approach
<dabaR> And certainly #ubuntu is getting unmanageable, IMHO
<dabaR> Or has been for a while, not sure
<topyli> dabaR, let me find the bug you should add a comment on, just a sec
<topyli> okay then :(
<dabaR> heh
<IdleOne> ahh there ya go
<IdleOne> lol
<topyli> dabaR, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<dabaR> topyli: are you following this thread?
<dabaR> the bug report thread
<topyli> the comment thread is a (partly) good read too, to see what people think
<topyli> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> Noone mentioned that?
<topyli> it's assigned to the ircc, i have no choice! :)
<dabaR> Oh, you mean you have to follow it
<topyli> yes
<dabaR> Did anyone suggest such an idea like the drupal channels use?
<topyli> most suggestions do seem to start from the premise that there are too many users and suggest various ways to get them off #ubuntu
<dabaR> Well, that is what I suggest too
<dabaR> I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799/comments/37
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<dabaR> That one is similar, except not exactly
<dabaR> OK, ctrl-f did not return anything that seems to be exactly what I propose
<dabaR> So I will make a short comment
<dabaR> Thus once again adding to the list of results on Google with my name
<dabaR> I am even going to link to my site in the comment, to aid my SEO efforts
<dabaR> Heh
<topyli> my question was "how noisy is it, really" and i tried to find out (see comment 72). ljl suggested an actual approach of fixing it in 73. after that, the bug has been more quiet. please do chip in
<dabaR> Well, 74 has an idea too
<dabaR> Really a guided thing would help
<dabaR> To present the options, too
<dabaR> But there probably is some such thing on the Ubuntu sie
<dabaR> Maybe not a client, but probably there is a list of channels
<dabaR> topyli: I mean, you do read #ubuntu, eh?
<dabaR> Just cause you were asking the question how busy it is
<tsimpson> making a #ubuntu is our -support, creating -support would just create another noisy channel with no unique purpose
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !codecs is For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<topyli> @mark oCean #ubuntu-offtopic quit message amicably changed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> yay
<IdleOne> :)
<topyli> apparently memoserv never delivered my memo to him, promised to change it when pm'd
<elky> i'm glad you caught him. he doesn't do anything to be noticed until he quits
<topyli> aye, all i've seen of him in the past week is quits :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, blankthemuffin said: no, msn is MSN is supported by Ubuntu's default instant messaging application, empathy. Set up your msn account using the application under System->Preferences->Messaging and VoIP Accounts.
<funkyHat> attention in #ubuntu please
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (NTFS)
<funkyHat> ^ this
<ubottu> actionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<marienz> that was a lot of pinging.
<elky> kikim, can we help you?
<marienz> was AcePreshaw your recurring trigger spammer?
<funkyHat> Would it be overstepping the mark to @mark something in a channel where I'm not an op?
<ikonia> marienz: yes
<marienz> ikonia: thanks. He was asking for a cloak. He's cloaked now, but I'm keeping an eye on him. Prod me if he misbehaves anywhere while cloaked I'm not in.
<ikonia> no problem, thank you
<funkyHat> I pulled up RoyK for swearing in -server but he refused to accept it was a problem
<ubottu> xomp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (holyquran)
<ubottu> DCGstudios called the ops in #ubuntu (holyquran)
<topyli> funkyHat, well it is. he will hear your advice or continue and find himself removed
<funkyHat> topyli: that's why I was wondering about using @mark to make a note of it
<topyli> funkyHat, i have no idea what the policy is. i would @mark liberally!
<funkyHat> @mark RoyK #ubuntu-server circa 16:00 UTC refused to accept that swearing is not permitted in Ubuntu channels after it was pointed out to him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> funkyHat: then have him removed, talk to scottK - he's active
<ikonia> funkyHat: if someone cant play by the rules, they don't get access
<funkyHat> ikonia: ah, I assumed had ScottK had ops in -server he'd have removed him - he was there ⢁)
<ikonia> if someone doesn't agree with the policy but follows it, fine, if someone refuses to accept it and is vocal about it, they don't need to be in the channel
<ikonia> anyway, time to watch a film
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, OFFLINE said: !!!this user jobob is offline!!!
<Slart> we might need some help with user doofy in #ubuntu, check the lastlog for specifics
<Flannel> Slart: I'd blame ActionParsnip as much as him
<Flannel> Hmm, is that word what I think it is?
<ubottu> Oer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Flannel> What?
 * ikonia returns
<jpds> tsimpson: Is ubottu just overloaded with channels?
<tsimpson> I think that's most of the problem
<jpds> 2 and 4 aren't doing much load avg-wise.
<ikonia> can you pull it out of some channels ?
<ikonia> eg; I'd be happy to run "bugbot" in the devel/bugs channels ?
<jpds> Well; that's what I'm asking for; I need channel names to chuck the others in.
<ikonia> I guess #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-devel would be a start ?
<jpds> 4 is in -bugs.
<tsimpson> we'll do something about it on monday
<jpds> OK.
<tsimpson> make sure you
<tsimpson> *you're in #ubuntu-bots-team
<tsimpson> that's where I plan to discuss it tomorrow
<jpds> [195:Freenode/#ubuntu-bots-team:+Ccnt]
<jpds> Yep.
<bsmith093> is anyone actually human on this channel
<bsmith093> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Flannel> bsmith093: Whats up?
<bsmith093> could you test me please
<bsmith093> i keep getting the buggy router error
<Flannel> bsmith093: What channel are you banned from?
<bsmith093> #ubuntu']
<bsmith093> i changed the port from 6667 to 8001 and updated the router firmware (linksys wrt54g ver 6)
<Flannel> bsmith093: alright, try again in -read-topic to get tested
<bsmith093> so what does the test and the exploit actually do
<Flannel> The exploit makes your router get paranoid, basically.
<Flannel> bsmith093: Alright, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu now
<bsmith093> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-09
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, claug said: ubottu: doing an lspci is not even showing any intel wireless card in the system, same with the broadcom card....
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, EGuinn said: ubottu: MP3 is not a free format?
<popey> who is able to set topics in the #ubuntu-uds-* channels?
<popey> I tried and am unable
<Flannel> popey: Ubuntu members, IRC Council, and udsbotu (assuming they're all the same)
<popey> I am a member and chanserv said I cant
<Flannel> Was it more than 13 minutes ago?
<popey> it was 4 minutes ago
<Flannel> hmm, alright.  No idea.
 * popey shrugs
<popey> hey ho
<tsimpson> popey: the bot will overwrite any topic changes anyway
<popey> this was before the bot was about
<tsimpson> it took me longer than I thought to get the bot running
<gord> fyi: jussi is wearing crocks. just fyi
<hypatia> haha
<elky> gord, he's married now, he doesn't have to care what he looks like
<elky> also, pass on a mocking laugh from me.
<elky> nelson style, if you can manage it
<jussi> excuse me?
<jussi> <3 crocs
<elky> crocs, ha ha!
<jussi> meh
<IdleOne> hahaha
<LAcan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LAcan> !banned
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<LAcan> !Etiquette
<IdleOne> LAcan: Your attitude and language in #ubuntu is unacceptable.
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LAcan> what language bro?
<LAcan> stfu?
<IdleOne> correct
<LAcan> theres no cursing
<LAcan> stfu is an acronym... u do the cursing in your mind if u want to
<IdleOne> acronyms and obfuscation are the same as typing the wrod out.
<LAcan> hwoever, i can refrain from using stfu in the future
<LAcan> ya, all of linguistics disagrees with you, but w/e
<IdleOne> LAcan: 48 hours is how long it is going to take before anyone on the ops team is going to consider removing the ban.
<LAcan> bummer
<LAcan> oh, and thanks for not pwoertripping
<LAcan> its kind of u
<LAcan> given the countless number of newbs i help with their goddamn nvidia wont work problems
<LAcan> very courteous
<IdleOne> LAcan: ^^ that is not power tripping? you think because you help a few people it gives you the right to bend the rules?
<LAcan> dude, i used "stfu" once
<LAcan> ONCE
<hypatia> and you were asked not to
<LAcan> and so i didnt use it again
<IdleOne> culmination of poor attitude and lack of respect for the rules and other users in the channel over the last few weeks. the STFU earlier was the straw that broke the back...
<LAcan> uh uh
<LAcan> it was me telling u "w/e" that broke you
<IdleOne> So, please part this channel and return in 48 hours if you are serious about helping the Ubuntu community.
<LAcan> admit it idel, thats why u banned me
<LAcan> w/e
<IdleOne> no the STFU set off my highlights. till then I was sipping my coffee checking emails
<IdleOne> That is all I have to say.
<LAcan> ya nd u kicked me for it, and i didnt violate any other rules
<elky> LAcan, please leave and return in 48hrs
<jrib> LAcan: I think at this point the best thing to do is take a break from #ubuntu for the time IdleOne thinks is reasonable, read the !guidelines, make sure you agree to follow them in the future, and then return
 * LAcan sets mode #ubuntu-ops +b *!*@*
<elky> Oops. He banned himself.
<jpds> Impressive.
<LjL> fyi, i'm applying as #u and -ot op
<bazhang> great news
<IdleOne> I saw and I +1 for both
<IdleOne> if my opinion matters
<jussi> IdleOne: nah, no one listens to you :P
<IdleOne> just like in real life.
<IdleOne> I heard you are wearing crocs at UDS?
<Pici> Hah
<IdleOne> I submit that as reason for immediate removal from IRCC
<IdleOne> :P
<jussi> what is wrong with crocs?
<IdleOne> nothing!
<IdleOne> they are comfy from I have been told
<IdleOne> what*
<jussi> crocs increase my efficiency
<IdleOne> my daughter finds them very easy to put on also. She is 6
 * IdleOne is a mean cuss sometimes :-)
<Pici> Wasn't jcastro was wearing those five finger shoes at the last UDS?
<IdleOne> five finger shoes?
<IdleOne> I gotta google this
<knome> my sister etc uses those for running
<IdleOne> haha those are sexy!
<IdleOne> I want a pair with painted toe nails
<knome> IdleOne, that's WRONG
<jussi> nah, I think that was cris crisafulli
<Pici> jussi: I thought they both had them.
 * Pici shrugs
<jussi> maybe
<IdleOne> knome: might as well go for it all the way
<IdleOne> My old boss almost got fined by the health inspector at the restaurant because he was wearing crocs heh
<Pici> I asked my brother if he was allowed to wear his to surgery, I forget what he said though.
<IdleOne> I don't think they can
<Pici> Well, hes going to be a vet, things a little more relaxed compared with human medicie.
<Pici> *medicine.
<IdleOne> ah.
<jussi> in finland, they are the usualt footware in hospitals.
<IdleOne> are they crocs or berkenstocks (sic)
<IdleOne> ?
<jussi> but can we move on? I really am not too entralled with the fact that Im being mocked for wearing comfy shoes.
<IdleOne> I know those are very comfortable and many doctors and nurses wear them
<IdleOne> I apologize jussi. I honestly believe you can wear anything you are comfortable with.
<jussi> IdleOne: no probs
 * popey points at jussi's feet and laughs
<highvoltage> crocs should really be illegal
<popey> either that or electrified
<IdleOne> So, anyway.
<highvoltage> ostracized
<popey> ocelotizied
<IdleOne> this channel really is not the place and we were asked to move on...
<knome> now look what you did
<popey> :)
<ikonia> hello aauthor
<aauthor> ikonia: Hello, actually, I was just checking this channel out.  If I'm not supposed to idle here, I'll leave.
<ikonia> that would be great (check the /topic for more info)
<aauthor> ikonia: OK, thanks.
<Pici> Great. Lars now has the honor of being assigned our 40000th bantracker id.
<IdleOne> he has the last 6000 bans
<IdleOne> I was thinking maybe banning *dip.t-dialin.net but we have several users from there
<IdleOne> many who are not disruptive
<Pici> "Do any channel operators/staff have any experience with filing ISP abuse reports for problem users?  We have a user that refuses to follow our rules, but their ISP hands out dynamic addresses and the user is smart enough to change up their nick and ident."  <- I just asked that i #freenode
<Pici> argh
<Pici> hes back again
<dermarker_> hi
<IdleOne> dermarker_: hello thank you for joining
<dermarker_> hello
<IdleOne> I wanted to speak to you a little about the situation we have going here where you keep joining #ubuntu and asking the same thing over and over
<IdleOne> we continue to ban you and you continue to bypass the bans
<dermarker_> hehee
<dermarker_> but i have to say i am not Lars
<IdleOne> can we speak seriously about this?
<dermarker_> he is only my neighbour
<dermarker_> okay
<IdleOne> okay if you say you are not Lars I believe you.
<dermarker_> Lars is the only one who is really serious. But he is angry with us
<IdleOne> but Why do we have to continue to be abused by you and lars with this same issue?
<dermarker_> he said, because me and his other neighbours he is banned here
<IdleOne> it isn't funny, it is disruptive, it stops us from helping people who really need help because we are continuously having to deal with you
<dermarker_> okay i have a deal
<dermarker_> HE can come back, we not, and he DONt ask again
<IdleOne> dermarker_: I will make a deal with you
<IdleOne> Stop abusing our channels or we will be forced to report this abuse to your ISP.
<dermarker_> okay but can HE come back
<dermarker_> because he didnt do anythinG
<dermarker_> we will stay away
<IdleOne> We will allow him back in the channels if he respects our rules
<dermarker_> okay i will tell him, thank you good byee
<IdleOne> if he does not we will ban him.
<IdleOne> Will see how this goes.
<IdleOne> Pici: I think you should still see about the reporting to the ISP thing
<Pici> IdleOne: I will.
<IdleOne> So lets give him a chance to conform to the rules. I think 1 warning should suffice and if he repeats we ban the entire host I guess?
<Pici> IdleOne: News to me, Deutsche Telekom AG owns T-Mobile, which is one of the mobile ISPs that is forced to use SASL to connect to freenode.  It would be a bit much for freenode to require SASL just because we have one problem user, but I think I'll pursue that as well.
<Pici> (Deutsche Telekom AG) is lars's ISP
<IdleOne> well if we go by what dermaker said it more than one user
<IdleOne> but yeah I hear you
<CarlFK> I wonder if this would work:  ban the whole host for a few minutes, kick the abuser.  others that try to join during that window will be unexpectedly blocked.
<CarlFK> my hunch is it will disrupt the abuse's behavior about 100x as much as the random joiner
<IdleOne> open to suggestions, I am just tired of having to remove/ban and I know Pici has had his fill also.
<CarlFK> no clue if that 100x will be enough.  I can see some being provoked to spend hours being annoying, even if only for 1 min out of every 10.
<IdleOne> it has been 3 weeks at least now.
<Pici> At least
<IdleOne> so, clearly our current method is not going to stop him.
<CarlFK> set up #ubontu that is a channel full of elisa users, re-direct him to that, maybe he won't notice ;)
<IdleOne> hahaha
<CarlFK> I wonder if freenode would allow a few eliza bots to PM someone
<CarlFK> keep them distracted, maybe they won
<CarlFK> t bother the public
<CarlFK> pretty sure this is not a good idea
<IdleOne> we need to fix the problem not create more :)
<CarlFK> the "my neighbor/coworker/etc got my ip banned" story... think it is ever true?
<CarlFK> I know it can be, but I am skeptical that all of the things line up: both ubuntu users, use irc, /j #ubuntu in the same time frame, same isp, similar tech level - and not understanding that we don't believe it.
<ikonia> Pici: I can help you with ISP abuse reports, done some a few times
<Pici> ikonia: Any results?
<ikonia> Pici: not started yet, there are two ways of going about this, I'll build a little report tonight from BT and try the easy route
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I've had results, few people lost their ISP contract, I've got a report ready for Jungli's Indian ISP and I've lodged a complaint against his current shell proivder
<ubottu> Peace- called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (Guest46511)
<oCean> hi there
<oCean> anyone care to explain kamcio2603_ in #u why he should use -ot? And that he really has to start behaving?
<oCean> thx
<LarsTorben> hi pici
<IdleOne> hello LarsTorben
<LarsTorben> my neighbour told am unbanned
<LarsTorben> thank you very much
<LarsTorben> i will behave noww
<IdleOne> hold a moment
<IdleOne> We will let you join #ubuntu but please follow the !guidelines and !codeofconduct
<LarsTorben> ok thanks
<LarsTorben> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> like I said earlier if the abusive behaviour continues we will be forced to report it to your ISP
<LarsTorben> ok
<IdleOne> thank you.
<LarsTorben> i will read them now
<LarsTorben> and come back if i readyy
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: that is fine. I appreciate you coming here to speak with us.
<LarsTorben> thanks cu
<IdleOne> oCean: what's up?
<oCean> oh right, <kamcio2603 now starts trolling in -ot
<IdleOne> ok. thanks
<Pici> IdleOne: Let me know if you need a hand
<IdleOne> he seems to be digging his own grave
<Pici> Indeed.
<LrsTorben> hello
<IdleOne> hello
<LrsTorben> read everything ;D
<IdleOne> any questions?
<IdleOne> concerning the guidelines or the code of conduct?
<LrsTorben> no it was very easily to understand, althought i have got a very bad english ;D:
<LrsTorben>  
<jpds> Wirklich.
<LrsTorben> thank you
<IdleOne> That is fine, we have many users from all over the world. What is important is that we can all cooperate with mutual respect of each other and the rules.
<ubottu> LjL2 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jpds> Not sure if I said something wrong.
<IdleOne> Wirklich == really
<IdleOne> maybe he took it bad?
<jpds> Maybe.
<IdleOne> I think it's just his way to leave mid convo heh
<LarsTorben> hello idleone
<LarsTorben> i cant write anythin in #ubuntu
<LarsTorben> sincee changing my nick to LarsTorben
<ikonia> Larstorbe: I'll have a look now
<Larstorbe> ok thankss
<ikonia> Larstorbe: could you swap back to LarsTorben please and try to talk
<LarsTorben> [19:24] <LarsTorben> test [19:24] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, checking
<LarsTorben> IdleOne: 19:25] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<LarsTorben> workjs
<ikonia> tensorpudding: hello
<LarsTorben> thanks
<ikonia> nice one IdleOne
<tensorpudding> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> I couldn't see it
<ikonia> tensorpudding: give me a minute to have a look
<ikonia> is your connection stable now ?
<ikonia> (you where removed due to a flapping connection)
<tensorpudding> it'd seem so
<ikonia> tensorpudding: ok, bans from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic removed
<tensorpudding> i've been connected since then and it hasn't acted up
<IdleOne> ikonia: there are so many bans on him it is hard to find them all
<Pici> ikonia: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Daghdha appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<niko> you should look at Murdox
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cvw-a appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (f45665 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (e0aj2 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (yuity appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-10
<Mamarok> strange, I can't join the team channel anymore
<IdleOne> Mamarok: you aren't identified
<Pici> Mamarok: you're not identified.
<Mamarok> thanks, I wasn't aware
<IdleOne> sure thing.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Tendors)
<Corey> Throwing my hat into the ring and applying for the #ubuntu IRC team.
<rhizmoe> hi all
<h00k> rhizmoe: hello, how can we help yo?
<h00k> *you
<Jordan_U> rhizmoe: What link exactly did Sir_Gabriel send you?
<rhizmoe> unfortunately i killed the window and wasn't logging
<rhizmoe> if you think he's truly a n00b, then he's likely running a script with hidden spammage
<Jordan_U> h00k: rhizmoe believes that Sir_Gabriel in #ubuntu may be a spammer of some sort.
<rhizmoe> IMO
<h00k> rhizmoe: you don't have the link Sir_Gabriel sent?
<rhizmoe> i typically just kill pm windows by instinct. bad habit i guess. if there's a way to pull the text back in irssi i'm all eyes, but i'm not aware of one.
<rhizmoe> so, as i was killing the window, i noticed the text. so i asked SG what it was.
<rhizmoe> stupid muscle memory...i'm not sure what can be done at this point.
<rhizmoe> let me look back, sec
<h00k> rhizmoe: I guess we'll watch for any spamming, I don't know if there's much we can do
<rhizmoe> i'm thinking a host/nick that his client hasn't seen might be able to trigger it by addressing his nick, but whatever. it's over.
<rhizmoe> sorry for the chaos
<h00k> rhizmoe: I think the best I can do is to watch for any additional spams, or let us know if it happens again
<h00k> rhizmoe: sorry about that
<rhizmoe> well, it's pm, not in-channel
<rhizmoe> so you wouldn't be able to watch for it
<h00k> rhizmoe: right, but pastebinning a useful log may help
<rhizmoe> that i don't have
<h00k> rhizmoe: alright. I guess that's all we can do for now, let us know if there are any additional issues
<h00k> rhizmoe: let us know if there are any additional problems, but we have a no-idle policy in here
<h00k> rhizmoe: feel free to re-join if you encounter anything else
<rhizmoe> sure thing, whoops
<pfifo> hi, I made this post, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605586/ and then to see if pastes were sequentially named i visited http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605585/ and I thought I might point it out.
<gnomefreak> any chance we can open +1? im on 11.10 already :)
<bazhang> gnomefreak, its open already
<gnomefreak> bazhang: but it is still invite only as of a little while ago
<bazhang> gnomefreak, tried to /join yet? you should get an invite then
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i know that but i mean open to public, without the need for invite
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not until after UDS iirc
<gnomefreak> that has only happened once or twice
<gnomefreak> that is a fairly new thing
<LjL> --> LarsTorbenn (57906d2a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.144.109.42) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> I saw him
<ikonia> his ban was removed yesterday
<bazhang> thought he was unbanned
<LjL> please can you remove the ban on botters/cam i set when i was op? i didn't intend to keep it for very long
<bazhang> unless he starts the same "which is better for me???"
<ikonia> LjL: help yourself
<LjL> thanks
<Pici> LetsGo67 has been getting on my nerves lately.
<ikonia> and mine
<ikonia> I almost kicked hi
<ikonia> him
<ikonia> he's been told enough how to behave
<ikonia> thought I'd see how he responds to someone trying to help him
<bazhang> part of the kernel
<Pici> I'm trying to think of a good way to tell mathews to stop telling people to use askubuntu when he doesn't know the answer to a question.
<bazhang> I think he's saying post there as well, not as a substitute
<bazhang> iirc thats part of a factoid
<Pici> I think we need to keep an eye on it anyway. I thought I saw him tell someone that without any other interaction with the person.
<bazhang> yep. some helpers do that when they are running out of gas
<gnomefreak> just tell him to use ubuntuforums.com instead of askubuntu
<Pici> IdleOne: ubottu is a bot!?
<IdleOne> Pici: no, we just tell the users that in #u
<Pici> IdleOne: oh, right.
<jussi> for everyones info, #ubuntu+1 is open again.
<IdleOne> yay
<popey> "cannot send to channel"
<Pici> fixed
<popey> ta
<Corey> maco: He's back.
<maco> Corey: i put !guidelines in the kick message, so ubottu already sent the link to him once
<Corey> maco: Ah, didn't realize it'd do that if you put a !command in the kick message.
<Corey> I learned something new today. :-)
<maco> the feature was added a couple months ago
 * Jordan_U also learned something new.
<Flannel> I learned that you learned something new today!
<IdleOne> watch out for charliesheen in -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ekwqewhjk appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fatazzes appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-11
<Jordan_U> Was that too harsh? (kolten in #ubuntu)
<Corey> Jordan_U: I'd vote no.
<Jordan_U> Harry_: I'm looking though the ban tracker to see why you're muted now.
<Harry_> Ok
<Jordan_U> Harry_: You were "kolten"?
<Harry_> Yes.....
<Harry_> Idiot am I.
<Jordan_U> I only removed you, I didn't quiet you so I don't know why you can't send to the channel.
<Harry_> I did not know what was going on....
<Harry_> Well...Had I known that I was close to a ban I would have stopped....
<Harry_> I am just upset over my security breech, I mean, I could have had a lot stolen from me.
<Jordan_U> I didn't ban you.
<Harry_> I deserved it....but I could not send to the channel.
<Harry_> You try dealing with someone hacking your account from the United Arab Emerites and Poland.....
<Jordan_U> Harry_: Can you now?
<Harry_> I dunno...one sec
<Harry_> How do I login to a new channel?
<Jordan_U> Harry_: /join #ubuntu
<Harry_> Still says "cannot send to channel"
<Harry_> Someone else must have done the ban then. Its ok, I deserve it for being like a clown.
<Harry_> Don't trouble yourself.
<Harry_> Thanks anyhow, I have to go.
<nhandler> I just removed the ban
<Jordan_U> nhandler: Do you know how it was set?
<nhandler> Jordan_U: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Floodbots#/removed webchat users autobanned
<nhandler> Basically, you /remove'd a web gateway user and the floodbots banned him
<nhandler> If you look in -monitor, you will see the ban getting set and the bots saying that he will not be able to speak due to it
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bigaspiefevr appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cv99f appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cv99f appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Jordan_U> Someone with a better connection please...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (s-dfaqwfd appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (s-dfaqwfd appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Jordan_U> jrib: Any reason you didn't +b 78.39.76.18 yourself (or did I miss it)?
<jrib> he left and then the channel was +r
<Jordan_U> OK. I think I'll still keep the ban though.
<jrib> Jordan_U: not a bad idea
 * Jordan_U needs to read up more on the floodbots
<Pici> They should be good now, but we'll see.
<Jordan_U> Odd, autobleh's /aq failed for me in #ubuntu (just opped and deoped me) but worked when I tested it in #sgrub.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it sometimes does if chanserv responds too slow
<ikonia> it trys to +q before +o has happened
<jussi> ikonia: isnt autobleh supposed to wait for a response from chanserv though ?
<elky> afaik, it's just a specified number of seconds
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<LjL> whoops
<topyli> ban him!
<jussi> rofl
<LjL> i've changed the floodbots so that only one of them should unmuted muted people... please help me keep an eye on it though, to make sure they aren't forgetting to unmute anyone
<Pici> Righto
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ashqareq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> good timing
<Pici> I guess.
<Pici> sort of.
<Pici> IdleOne: You should spam them with IGNORE THE SPAM
<IdleOne> should I put ***WARNING*** or [***ATEENTION***] before it?
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> spelled correctly of course
<LjL> maybe i could make the bots say "the above was spam, please ignore it"?
<IdleOne> I don't think it makes a difference
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, ThinkT510 said: !browser is Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Webkit engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<tsimpson> ^ that's something BestBot would be better at than factoids
<Pici> "I have the Ubuntu 14.x"
<LjL> whoever was saying that my sister's computer's problem was probably overheating, they were likely right. it turns off also when attempting to install Windows 7
<LjL> and she said now it did that sometimes while running XP too
<LjL> oh, this is not -ot
<LAcan> any chance I can get unbanned?
<LAcan> so I wrote a bash script that moves a rather lrge file over a slow network connection. does anyone know how I can get the script to open the gui 'moving file' dialogue that shows a progress meter?
<LjL> sorry, but #ubuntu-ops is not a venue to ask support questions when you're banned from more appropriate channels
<IdleOne> LAcan: Can you please read the following links
<IdleOne> !guidelines > LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !coc > LAcan
<IdleOne> let me know when you are done and if you understand them and will to follow the rules.
<IdleOne> willing*
<LAcan> i'm happy to observe the rues, but this CoC signing is pretty onerous... im kind of a fan of anonymity...
<IdleOne> you don't have to sign the code of conduct but if you wish to use the ubuntu support channels you do have to follow the code of conduct
<LAcan> agreed
<IdleOne> you can rejoin #ubuntu
<IdleOne> have a good day/evening.
<LAcan> thx. ps. I think there's a typo on the CoC link u posted.. last paragraph "Uploading" should read "Upholding"...?
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-12
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (k-rad appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<jussi> The ircc session at UDS is coming up in about ~40 mins - remote participate by joining #ubuntu-uds-kazinczy :)
<jussi> blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-irc-council and etherpad: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-irc-council/
<LjL> who's there?
<IdleOne> and is there a live stream?
<tsimpson> live audio stream link in the channel topic
<Pici> I can't stream here, but I think the item that I suggested for the agenda doesn't necessarily need my inputer.
<IdleOne> tsimpson: which channel?
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> heh just saw it
<ikonia> someone ping when it starts please
<IdleOne> will do
<tsimpson> starts in 30 mins
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> IdleOne: you're still opped fyi
<IdleOne> thank you
<ikonia> lars is behaving like an idiot again
<usr13> You got a live one.
<ikonia> usr13: can we help you ?
<ikonia> !idle | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> usr13: could you please respond, or we'll have to remove you from the channel (you would be welcome back if you needed something)
<ikonia> could someone please remove usr13
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> np
<IdleOne> session starting in a few minutes
<ikonia> opening audio, thank you
<ubottu> BlouBlou called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubuntunoob)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kliqqq)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-13
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cordoval)
<rww> o/
<IdleOne> heya rww
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cordoval_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cordoval)
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> +b and +q
<IdleOne> I removed the +q he has been warned about raging like that before
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he was warned this time as well, and just kept going.
<ohsix> hi, what was the point of that
<bazhang> attitude and language, ignoring warnings to stop
<ohsix> i think you're out of line kicking people in at least this instance, and not just because it pissed me off and messed up my irc client window order
<ohsix> he was doing something that was at best useless, and at worst harmful
<bazhang> there's no karma system.
<ohsix> then i think i'll afford you the same :]
<bazhang> mocking people, and going on after warnings to stop is not OK.
<IdleOne> ohsix: I think it best you take at least a few hours break from #ubuntu.
<ohsix> i wasn't mocking anyone, he was
<bazhang> you were both asked to stop. both continued, both removed.
<IdleOne> ohsix: and we saw what he was doing, when you saw us get involved it was a hint for you to stop.
<ohsix> i'm not going to get into he said she said, you can read the buffer yourself, i'm sure you're more capable than you appear
<bazhang> no need.
<bazhang> I was watching it live.
<ohsix> comprehension is lacking
<IdleOne> implied insults, nice
<IdleOne> take 48 hours off
<bazhang> your attitude is not going to get the ban lifted any time soon
<ohsix> i'm of the opinion that you're worse off for having kicked me in the first place, not me
<IdleOne> not for at least 48 hours.
<ohsix> i'll relish the opportunity to not be kicked again for 48 hours at least
<ohsix> i respect what people  have to say but you just kicked me immediately
<IdleOne> ohsix: we are done here until then. Please part the channel and we will see you in 2 days if you are willing.
<ohsix> bazhang: completely uncalled for; i hope you respect my input as much as i respect the time i have to take out for airing it
<bazhang> FaTHeRBaDTouCH
<bazhang> that seems offensive
<IdleOne> agreed
<bazhang> no response via PM ^
<Tm_T> Morning
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> fatherbadtouch logged off
<bazhang> <seekngowledge1> seems to be unclear, or just spreading bad info
<bazhang> is lars rebanned?
<bazhang> recompiling grub2 so as to get a higher number in the titlebar? that seems awfully silly
<bazhang> is that even supported?
<popey> OCD to the maximum.
<popey> well, OCD 2.0
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> abbcc? or the dell guy in -ot
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic seekngowledge1 ignores language warnings and is generally annoying and insulting people
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> well dell is not actually an insult
<LjL> heh
<LjL> bazhang: don't contradict me you dell
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (brad_)
<IdleOne> ok, maybe not an emergency but his attitude is quickly shifting to a possible emergency situation
<Tm_T> bah, bad attitude enough to have some heavy nudging
<IdleOne> yup. thanks.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (webad_13 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<eoss> hello, can i be unbanned from #ubuntu now
<eoss> its passed 72 hours
<eoss> ping
<IdleOne> eoss: Do you know why you were banned?
<eoss> yes, i pretended to be black and i was cursing and calling people racist and i said i would contact the NAACP
<IdleOne> Do you understand that the cursing and calling people names is not acceptable in any Ubuntu channels?
<eoss> yes, it won't happen again
<IdleOne> Please have a read
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<IdleOne> let me know when you are done reading the info on those links.
<eoss> IdleOne: finished
<IdleOne> Any questions?
<eoss> no
<IdleOne> ok, I will remove the ban but please understand that next time it will be much harder to have the ban removed.
<IdleOne> you can join #ubuntu now. have a good day.
<eoss> thanks
<bazhang> triple invite to #ubuntu
<LjL> ah yes all bots being opped now causes that
<LjL> is it quite an issue?
<bazhang> hah no
<bazhang> I'd not have noticed, were I not in the /notice window , either
<bazhang> [Dr_Heckle] (~Moo@184.246.242.104): Perth Imrich   <-- wall o' text about Plop
<bazhang> is goxx making sense, or do I need more coffee
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !aint is <reply> ban
<bazhang> * [r|a|k] (spicemaste@server5.tonbnc.fr): Spicemaster    jungli unbanned in #ubuntu ?
<elky> bazhang, looks like he's changed vps company
<cdbs> Can anyone please add "| Perl 5.12 rebuilds going on, don't upgrade until they are over and be wary of partial upgrades"
<cdbs> to the end of #ubuntu+1 topic? thanks!
<Tm_T> cdbs: on it
<Tm_T> done
<cdbs> thanks Tm_T
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, no_face said: !foo is <reply> you
<ubottu> In ubottu, no_face said: hi is hello
<no_face> hey, excuse me... hope you don't mind me talking to ubotu
<ubottu> In ubottu, no_face said: !hi is hello
<no_face> =S
<LjL> is larstorbenk supposed to be in #ubuntu?
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Garfio)
<GaNg_BoY> Hi
<rww> hi
<GaNg_BoY> I Cant Join #Ubuntu
<rww> What happens when you try?
<GaNg_BoY> it says
<GaNg_BoY> you are banned
<rww> Ah. One of our operators set an overly-zealous ban. One second please.
<GaNg_BoY> 0k
<rww> try aain :)
<rww> again **
<GaNg_BoY> rww
<GaNg_BoY> thank you
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Nordost)
<Logan_> xangua keeps using the <exclamationpoint>ops flag - can you kick him/her?
<Logan_> thanks for catalyzing, LjL :P
<Flannel> Logan_: Thatd be difficult, seeing as you're not an operator.
<Logan_> that...um...what?
<Flannel> Logan_: I can't read, apparently.
<Logan_> ah
<LjL> uhm actually Nordost had been spewing out random crap for a while, ops call was justified.
<LjL> teaches me to trust people coming in and asking to kick people :P
<rww> Trust no one!
 * rww hums X-Files theme
<rww> Anyway, re:Gang_Boy, perhaps setting $r bans on unoffensive English vernacular and then forgetting about them is a bad idea.
<rww> LjL: Some of our new #ubuntu regulars are a little quick to say words like "troll" and "kick"
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> kick those trolls
<rww> There was an incident yesterday where a couple (of others) jumped on someone with a wifi problem and insisted they were a troll because their wifi card is supported by Ubuntu.
<LjL> :\
<rww> Turns out rfkill buttons exist. Hopefully glares are communicated over IRC.
<Flannel> We also have a growing number of regulars that use factoids for all forms of communication, it seems.
<LjL> well be patient, it's always like this after release
<rww> True. People get tired; sometimes that makes them overly harsh.
<rww> Perhaps I should extend the "go take a walk or something" campaign to non-ops.
<LjL> [22:26:36] *** Teen is now known as who-wants-sex-ch.
<jpds> LjL: You don't like the Swiss?
<rww> Albanian_: I recommend you not use family-unfriendly nicknames in #ubuntu* :|
<Albanian_> rww :)
<rww> Anyways. Something we can help you with?
<Albanian_> No
<Albanian_> I need nothing-
<Albanian_> I Cant stay here ?
<Flannel> Albanian_: corect.
<Albanian> LoL
<Albanian> 0k
<fujisan> does ubuntu have policies about racism?
<rww> fujisan: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntuvalues
<topyli> ubuntu has a policy on being silly
<fujisan> ye nice and dandy, but what happened to me is so typical
<fujisan> i speak out about racism in the ubuntu-nl channel and eventually they hate me cause i speak out about the admin there doesnt even care and just banned me
<fujisan> and nothing nothing has happened
<fujisan> you all know how the Netherlands is nowadays very racist
<fujisan> makes me really sad
<rww> #ubuntu-ops is for core channels. I think you're looking for #ubuntu-irc or the NL team leadership or the LoCo Council.
<fujisan> ye maybe i am rww that's why i am asking
<fujisan> okay thank you i will try that then
<rww> I vaguely remember there being a good fuji* person and a bad one. I take it that wasn't the good one?
<popey> @btlogin
<LjL> rww: i lean on "bad one", but i'm not really sure. should learn to take notes.
<popey> bantracker has an awful lot of fujisan bans from last year
<rww> Yeah, now that I have my notes handy, it seems that was the bad one ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-15
<elky> rww, wgrant hasn't called himself fujitsu since freenode staff mistook him in the earlier fujisan days.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, braiam said: !forget schedule
<IdleOne> !schedule
<IdleOne> Can someone update !schedule
<IdleOne> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> doesn't seem to be working for me
<IdleOne> !schedule is <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> schedule has been forgotten, use '!unforget schedule' to edit it again
<IdleOne> errrr
<IdleOne> !unforget schedule
<ubottu> I suddenly remember schedule again, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> ok, how do I change it for +1?
<bazhang> try !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !no schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Jordan_U> !ping
<IdleOne> heck if I can find the howto
<bazhang> !lag
<IdleOne> I think I killed ubottu
 * Jordan_U thinks ubottu is asleep
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<IdleOne> !no schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Jordan_U> Ironic that that time my lag was greater than ubottu's.
<IdleOne> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<rww> !-schedule
<ubottu> schedule has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-05 20:51:52 - last edited by IdleOne on 2011-05-15 03:25:19
<rww> !-schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> schedule-#ubuntu+1 has no aliases - added by Pici on 2008-04-04 19:29:38 - last edited by IdleOne on 2011-05-15 03:33:37
<IdleOne> not sure why we have separate factoids...
<rww> IdleOne: !schedule's been a channel-specific factoid for +1 only for a while, hence !schedule being forgotten.
<rww> or: we didn't have separate factoids until you !unforgot one ;)
<IdleOne> !forget schedule
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Roasted appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Jordan_U> Heads up for #ubuntu-offtopic ops, I'm sending over a likely troll ( cooper ).
<Jordan_U> Looks like I was wrong.
<Jordan_U> I've only seen that question before from trolls.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Gskellig appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Snet2 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (taco_the_paco appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Erfolg appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Jordan_U> Can someone confirm that U2FsdGVkX1@slipknot.insaneirc.com is most likely U2FsdGVkX1@208.115.225.61 (banned troll) again?
<Jordan_U> Should I report the ban evasion to freenode ops?
<Jordan_U> Amaranth: Are you awake? I'd like to go to sleep but it looks like there may be nobody watching #ubuntu if I do.
<Amaranth> I'm heading for bed shortly actually
<Jordan_U> :(
<Amaranth> Just wanted to get everything online again
<Jordan_U> Should I report ban evasion to the freenode ops? If so, how?
<elky> Jordan_U, ?
<elky> I can't guarantee my connection will be stable though
<Jordan_U> elky: Is the '?' about the ban evasion question or my (incorrectly :) thinking there were no other ops awake?
<elky> both
<Jordan_U> elky: See 40132 for the ban evasion.
<elky> Jordan_U, i don't understand, can you briefly explain it?
<Jordan_U> elky: Snet2 came in giving bogus advice and I quieted them. I recieved some abuse in PM. That was "U2FsdGVkX1@ddosed.me". Then "Fuhrer" joined, "U2FsdGVkX1@208.115.225.61" and changed nicks to "JewBurner" and I banned them. Then C0ckR0cker joined, "U2FsdGVkX1@slipknot.insaneirc.com" and on seeing the same U2FsdGVkX1 again I banned before they had a chance to do anything.
<elky> ah ok
<elky> You banned the ident at all?
<Jordan_U> No, too tired to think about that obvious option :)
<elky> done.
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<elky> Always look for commonality, it's rare that even evaders who change host and nick have no theme
<elky> the human brain is astoundingly bad at actual randomness
<Flannel> the human brain is hard wired for patterns.
<elky> Mhm
<Flannel> because patterns keep you from getting eaten.
<elky> yeah, it's not just human brains
<elky> but humans compound it afaik.
<elky> the more random you try to be, the less random you will be.
<elky> And it's mathematically proven.
<bazhang> <LarsTorbenK> Should i do a clean reinstall ?   <--- this is his new repeat 23 times question
<IdleOne> topyli: rotorn is back
<IdleOne> fyi
<topyli> i see him
<IdleOne> k :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Aer appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Anonymous_TwoHig)
<o_portista17> hello, can someone here please unban-me at #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> o_portista17: the reason you can't join is because of your ident
<IdleOne> it contains a word that is not acceptable, change your ident and you should be fine to join.
<IdleOne> o_portista17: is there anything else I can help you with?
<o_portista17> no, thank you
<LjL> [00:41:53] <incog> loll i just found out a frequent chatter here owns this domain http://ubuntu.hardcorehomos.tk
<LjL> the hell is this
<LjL> it tries to open apt: something
<LjL> !ops | check incog and Murdox's links (or don't)
<ubottu> check incog and Murdox's links (or don't): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (check incog and Murdox's links (or don't))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-07
<chu> hey, sausage2 in #ubuntu (he was in #lisp earlier, but gave up when no one responded)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Resistance said: !gufw is <alias> ufw
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Logan_ said: !gufw is <alias> ufw
<IdleOne> !gufw
<IdleOne> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<IdleOne> !gufw is <alias> ufw
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !Guarddog is <alias> ufw
<ubottu> But guarddog already means something else!
<IdleOne> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ubottu> Meepsheep called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Meepsheep> ATTENTION maco ATTENTION mneptok ATTENTION Unit193 ATTENTION IdleOne ATTENTION kloeri ATTENTION txwikinger ATTENTION topyli ATTENTION Flannel ATTENTION head_victim ATTENTION Jordan_U ATTENTION Fuchs ATTENTION bazhang ATTENTION jrib ATTENTION elky ATTENTION ryanakca ATTENTION Meepsheep ATTENTION Ukikie ATTENTION jtrucks ATTENTION jayne ATTENTION bioterror ATTENTION knome ATTENTION Myrtti ATTENTION
<Meepsheep> tonyyarusso ATTENTION pleia2 ATTENTION Mamarok ATTENTION ikonia ATTENTION jussi ATTENTION apachelogger ATTENTION funkyHat ATTENTION Gary_ ATTENTION tomaw ATTENTION LjL ATTENTION beuno ATTENTION MrChrisDruif ATTENTION gord ATTENTION Corey ATTENTION ubuntulog_ ATTENTION CarlFK ATTENTION Pricey ATTENTION marienz ATTENTION nixternal ATTENTION AlanBell ATTENTION mrmist ATTENTION popey ATTENTION Tm_Tr
<Meepsheep> ATTENTION niko ATTENTION jpds ATTENTION martinp23 ATTENTION h00k ATTENTION ldunn ATTENTION ubottu ATTENTION Pici ATTENTION Dave2 ATTENTION tritium ATTENTION tsimpson ATTENTION Tm_T ATTENTION yano ATTENTION Daviey ATTENTION
 * Meepsheep rustles all the jimmies
<jrib> uh huh
<Unit193> Wow, that was bad.
<jrib> Meepsheep: please don't do that :/
 * Meepsheep rustles jrib's jimmies
<jrib> Meepsheep: do you have an issue you need help with?
<Meepsheep> yes
<Meepsheep> i cannot rustle the jimmies
<Meepsheep> in #ubuntu
<Meepsheep> due to ban
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Meepsheep> caused by jimmie rustling
<kevin25> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> kevin25, this is orionsonofneptun?
<kevin25> this is kevin
<bazhang> wasteoftime and 8 other nicks?
<kevin25> umm i cant remember my past nicks dont judge me by the past please i need this channel
<bazhang> kevin25, those were you then
<kevin25> it will not be misused
<bazhang> kevin25, please answer so we can move forward
<kevin25> "it was me" no comment
<bazhang> kevin25, why were you banned in #ubuntu
<kevin25> its a real sore subject
<kevin25> honestly i do not know why i was banned im not rememering doing wrong ever there but i think the issue is solved
<Tm_T> kevin25: if I may ask, why you say one thing and immediately say different?
<bazhang> kevin25, you're banned in multiple ubuntu channels. so there are outstanding issues that are not resolved
<kevin25> please give me a chance to show u
<kevin25> i just need #ubuntu
<Tm_T> that is not how it works
<kevin25> well please tell me how to get this matter resolved
<bazhang> start by telling the truth
<kevin25> the truth is a well guarded secret im am glad to forget about
<kevin25> honestly
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> the bans will not be removed.
<kevin25> what am i saying wrong?/
<bazhang> kevin25, try askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums
<kevin25> its been months
<kevin25> i need this channel bad
<kevin25> ive got 0 work done cause of this
<Tm_T> kevin25: ban cannot be removed without discussion
<Tm_T> and currently you are avoiding discussing the ban
<bazhang> kevin25, well saying that it's a secret, and so on won't move things forward
<kevin25> im at a stand still till this matter is resolved lets discuss it
<Tm_T> kevin25: start with answering properly to bazhang ...
<bazhang> we just did. you refused to answer
<kevin25> the real reason ive been banned is somthing u wont beleave im shure
<kevin25> what questions do u have for me please
<bazhang> kevin25, no more id theft nonsense
<kevin25> there u go
<kevin25> this cannot be cause of id theft i am shure
<kevin25> so what is the real reason
<elky> the real reason is your refusal to take responsibility for your own actions
<kevin25> u cannot say that
<kevin25> u do not know
<elky> then tell us why you were banned
<kevin25> moment of scitzophenic delusion
<kevin25> its why i beleave i did not do it cause of halutionation
<elky> and what's to stop this alleged schizophrenia and hallucinations from happening again?
<kevin25> my doctor
<elky> i doubt your doctor is screening all your internet activity
<kevin25> lol
<kevin25> just give me a chance
<kevin25> please
<bazhang> kevin25, askubuntu.com
<kevin25> just give me a chance to prove my self on #ubuntu
<kevin25> were pretty shure we got this matter under control
<kevin25> i must continue this prodject
<kevin25> please
<kevin25> i am cut totally off from thoes that can help me solve my computing issues without #ubuntu
<elky> you're not banned from askubuntu.com as far as I know, so that's untrue.
<kevin25> u could be costing me alot of money by keeping me off #ubuntu
<kevin25> #ubuntu channel is what i need badly
<kevin25> like i said im done till i get back thier
<kevin25> its all in your hands
<elky> have you even tried askubuntu.com?
<bazhang> kevin25, the bans wont be lifted at this time
<kevin25> well then my is still a waste thanks for helping out
<elky> i'm certainly not going to unban you until I've seen you _try_ askubuntu.com
<kevin25> my life is still a waste
<kevin25> ok then ill try it
<kevin25> my question doesent meet quality standards why did it say that
<elky> what did you ask?
<kevin25> im trying to figure out how to use ubuntu to flash program bios and also i need to program eeprom
<kevin25> so obviously im looking for opinions on that subject on how i can use ubuntu to flash a bios
<elky> That's not the kind of thing #ubuntu would be able to answer for you anyway. ##hardware might
<kevin25> see this is what i mean thier are things to know about ubuntu to be able to do this!! right???
<elky> why would it be ubuntu-specific? you haven't specified what kind of eeprom or bios or anything. if it's arduino, they have their own irc channels too.
<kevin25> well i intend on useing ubuntu on my laptop to run linux software to do the flashing
<kevin25> so i need to know what works with it and how to use ubuntu to do it
<kevin25> for example
<elky> you still haven't specified what bios or eeprom
<kevin25> why would that matter
<kevin25> couldent i do any??
<elky> nobody's going to be able to tell you how to use an unnamed bios or eeprom. the tools for the various types differ
<kevin25> well ok i will disclose one of what i think is a flash bios chip
<kevin25> for old toshiba sattelite
<kevin25> the chip is sst
<kevin25> umm
<bazhang> try ##hardware kevin25
<elky> you are really not going to get an answer for how to deal with that in #ubuntu. ask in ##hardware
<kevin25> 39vf040
<elky> I've been in #ubuntu for 6 years. I can say with confidence they're just going to send you to ##hardware
<kevin25> 70-4c-nh 0514207-k
<kevin25> ok but what im saying is when i get to a certian point i will need to know how to use ubuntu to do this i cant even figure out how to install the software on ubuntu without #ubuntu channel
<kevin25> also i need the ideas i get from reading #ubuntu channel feed
<elky> kevin25, i'll guarantee most of them are using ubuntu anyway. the type of toolset you're looking for is not going to be different on ubuntu
<kevin25> im not asking what tool set friend
<elky> that's exactly what you were asking
<kevin25> im asking things i should know about ubuntu to operate
<kevin25> why do u think im asking what tool set for
<elky> because if you knew, you wouldn't be asking "how to use ubuntu to"
<elky> there's nothing ubuntu specific with doing what you want to do. it won't be different on ubuntu to fedora or suse or bsd
<kevin25> i have to know how to use ubuntu to do this dont u agree
<kevin25> ??
<kevin25> since my os is oneiric
<elky> if you don't know how to install things and use bash already, you're in waaaaaaay over your head
<kevin25> well then maybee i should get on #ubuntu and learn??? and i have bashed a few files before but i cant quite remember
<elky> #ubuntu is not going to help you
<kevin25> the point im trying to make is i need #ubuntu so that i can learn ubuntu what about that dont make sense???
<elky> the bit where you're wanting to "learn ubuntu" to "flash a bios chip or eeprom"
<elky> you sound like an episode of ncis
<kevin25> well i need to know how to get sofware that works with it and what buttons to push on the ubuntu os to use the programmer
<elky> that's not how it works. you don't get "a programmer" with "buttons to push"
<elky> not unless you're doing arduino
<elky> which still requires you to hand-write the code that goes onto the device
<kevin25> im talking about what on ubuntu to click on and what to type in terminl
<elky> ##hardware will tell you that
<kevin25> ohh hardware will tell me ubuntu specific questions huh???/
<kevin25> are u serious
<elky> yes.
<kevin25> wouldent i get better anser in ubuntu about ubuntu questions
<elky> not for these ones, n.
<elky> no*
<Jordan_U> kevin25: No matter why you "need" to use #ubuntu you aren't going to be unbanned until honestly discuss the reasons you were banned *and* convince us that you will behave in the future. Period.
<kevin25> ok then why was i banned lets please discuss this
<elky> you were there, you tell us.
<bazhang> kevin25, we did. try askubuntu.com
<kevin25> well as far as i could see with my own eyes is that u hate my intellegent questions and do not want me to learn all i need to know about ubuntu and computers is the only thing that makes sense but from your point of view u will not agree !!!am i right???
<bazhang> no
<kevin25> it seems in all your sub concience ness u want to tell me anything that wont solve my issues
<kevin25> and u will say that is wrong
<kevin25> please tell me how u se e it
<bazhang> kevin25, please calm down
<kevin25> i am calm
<kevin25> why do u think im not calm??
<bazhang> kevin25, then try askubuntu.com
<kevin25> well i just did remember
<kevin25> and u wont tell me exacly why it wont let me enter in my questions
<bazhang> kevin25, there's no need to be here and use that website
<kevin25> we are supposed to be disscussing why i was banned right??
<bazhang> kevin25, that was more than an hour ago
<elky> try explaining in detail what you're wanting to do. askubuntu is going to want to know all that information about the chip which you told me earlier, and what exactly you want to make the chip do
<kevin25> thats like saying tell me you r master plan so i can keep u useless doing nothing while i do everything u are trying to do and profit from it when i just need my questions ansered it is how this sounds to me is that your intention
<kevin25> ???
<elky> aaand there's the paranoia again.
<kevin25> no its not it is simply not telling everyone what im working on and i know it to be fact 99 percent of the time that is what happens when some one gets detailed info on what exactly im trying to do instead of just telling as much about ubuntu operation as possible
<kevin25> only a fool would tell his ideas in full to someone who is going to steal them
<bazhang> kevin25, the bans wont be lifted.
<kevin25> i feel this is why i get banned cause i will actually do something if i get #ubuntu back
<bazhang> kevin25, please part the channel
<kevin25> we have not even discussed why i got banned
<kevin25> and what i can do to stop it
<elky> you refuse to listen to people. that's your problem.
<kevin25> if i could see what u type it would be easy pal do u agree??
<elky> if you can't see what i type, then what are you responding to>
<kevin25> what is relayed to me that i beleave is the problem
<kevin25> hackers hacking!!!!!
<bazhang> ?
<kevin25> aswell do u agree or do u beleave hackers cant hack u
<kevin25> lol
<Tm_T> bah, I was slow
<elky> i bet hackers did that too.
<bazhang> since when does a wubi install involve a usb stick and 7zip
<mneptok> i knew about the dead crow and mermaid blood, but not that stuff.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> * [jdhfr] (~quassel@l49-18-203.cn.ru): Ugbnj <----- LINT, complaining
<bazhang> he has had a TON of warnings not to just rant
<oCean> indeed
<mneptok> at least he's given us one last chance.
<oCean> multiple times removed from the channel before etc
<bazhang> mneptok, heh nice
<oCean> heh, now not being nice in pm
<Pici> "<greensimian> johnnyonflame: Are you using your computer on a trampoline?"
<Jordan_U> Pici: The best part about that comment is that, while it was slightly innapropriate and unhelpful, it actually did make sense in context.
<knome> m4v, your fan is on #xubuntu
<knome> hmm, he isn't here. weird.
<genii-around> knome: I do see him in #u-bots-devel
<knome> yeah, i see him in #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> any ideas what how to proceed with singlerr?
<knome> he's not making sense in #xubuntu, and he's banned from -es
<mneptok> knome: #ubuntu-irc for loco channel issues.
<IdleOne> @xubuntu isn't  loco channel :)
<IdleOne> s/@/#/
<mneptok> IdleOne: knome pointed a user here to resolve a ban in #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> ah, yeah.
<IdleOne> bad knome, bad bad bad.
<knome> oh well
<knome> :)
<knome> hai!
 * Jordan_U read that "hai!" in Navi's voice.
<knome> who's navi?
<Jordan_U> knome: http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Navi
<knome> aha
<knome> if you fancy me talking in that voice... go ahead :P
<elky> you mean you're not an inch tall fae?
<knome> nay
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-08
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Resistance said: !notunity is <reply>Ubuntu 11.10 (and later) uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kevin25> hello
<kevin25> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu
<elky> no.
<kevin__> so what do i need to do to get unbanned
<bazhang> kevin__, stop coming here every day
<kevin__> i need to get back on ubuntu channel please
<bazhang> askubuntu.com kevin__
<kevin__> please tell me what needs to be done
<kevin__> u cannot deny me this channel cause of what u think i did
<bazhang> kevin__, coming here every day will not make that happen sooner
<kevin__> u dont want me to talk to professionals ive not botherd u for months about this dangit until yesterday i need this now please
<kevin__> u give me no choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> ?
<IdleOne> kevin__: it is time for you to part this channel, please.
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<elky> /cs k IdleOne Please do not idleone in #ubuntu-ops ;)
<elky> tehehehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bullet2222 said: ubottu lol linux mint is ubuntu
 * elky raises an eyebrow at bazhang 
<bazhang> elky, yes?
<elky> just making sure you're around as backup
<bazhang> for the misogyny in -ot?
<elky> yuh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<cryptopsy> you all make me sick
<cryptopsy> fuck you
<elky> Well that was a nice quick resolution.
<bioterror> 2012-01-25 06:18:54     ::      cryptopsy (~cryptopsy@unaffiliated/aborticide) has joined #archlinux
<bioterror> same guy
<elky> cryptopsy is a loooooooong time issue on the network
<bioterror> some people never grow up
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Elotero appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from elotero)
<knome> how can we set chanserv notify-stuff?
<knome> nevermind, that was an xchat issue.
<Pici> We probably should setup a factoid for the new resolv.conf behavior.
<tsimpson> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ikonia> I was trying to get a document together on it
<tsimpson> please update to make it not suck :)
<Pici> tsimpson: oh, neat.
<ikonia> maybe put it into the ubuntu wiki ?
<ikonia> so it's an "official" document
<tsimpson> that would be the ideal, but I think it'd be more than a copy+paste
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> that's why I was writing on my local machine before formatting
<tsimpson> great, once it's up, just change the link over in the factoid
<ikonia> tsimpson: is that your page/link currently ?
<ikonia> or just a random ones
<tsimpson> that's Stéphane Graber's blog
<tsimpson> (stgraber)
<ikonia> I'm not aware of Stéphane
<tsimpson> he works for Canonical, on the foundations team I think
<tsimpson> I'm confident in the source material, if that's what you're asking ;)
<ikonia> that wasn't where my first question was going....but it was certainly where it would have ended up
<tsimpson> I wouldn't have stuck a random link in ubottu anyway
<ikonia> no, but good information against solid information is useful to know
<ikonia> it's not subjective/someones opinion
<ikonia> it's useful to know
 * jrib gives up on trying to enforce /away
<jrib> tsimpson, Pici: where does one report such things?
<Pici> jrib: Either on the ubuntu-website project on launchpad, or into #canonical-sysadmin
<tsimpson> both are equally slow ;)
<Pici> I looked at the latter first.
<jrib> thanks
<Joit> ello, since when is "lame" an abused word at ubuntu related channels, or is it only, when one user complain about it, when you use it?
<ikonia> Joit: you where asked by a user to stop multiple times
<ikonia> the reason she found it offensive was clearly explained
<ikonia> you continued to argue it rather than just stopping
<Joit> ikonia that was not myquestion
<ikonia> you got removed from the channel
<Joit> so, if i ask any thing in a channel, when i am often there, other users have to do what i want, because i am famous?
<ikonia> Joit: it's not "abused" it's derogatory and inappropriate for the conversation you where having, hence why a user in the channel asked you to stop
<Joit> can someone else answer this pls, not Ikonia?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> a user asked you not to use the phrase "lame" to describe things as she didn't see how it related to a disability and found it offensive
<ikonia> you chose to keep trying to argue it rather than just stop using "lame"
<Joit> thats a bit one sided ikonia
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> I was in the channel watching, hence why I removed you
<Joit> its the same, as if i am a channel op, and behave like i want
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> I used the phrase lame also in response to you, maco didn't like it, I stopped and didn't use it again
<ikonia> I abided by the request the same as you should have
<Joit> i pasted at last only a link from the dictionary, that he can update his knowledge from the definition from the word
<ikonia> the definition maco gave was pretty much the same context as your dictionary
<Joit> when somenoe says, you are blond, then i dont need to be insulted, because I AM Blond
<Pici> We try to respect other users, and the request to not use that word isn't unheard of.
<ikonia> and posting the dictionary doesn't change the fact that maco didn't like the word in context to the discussion
<ikonia> Joit: that's the point, you where referencing something that wasn't "lame"
<Joit> ikonia: that is his personal problem, i know a lot words too, what i dotn want to hear, but have to read often
<Joit> i remeber having a similar discussion with handycapped persons too, and they dont feeled bothere
<Joit> d
<ikonia> that's not going to change anything
<Joit> otherwise, it was even fun with them to talk
<ikonia> Joit: you're question has been answered
<Joit> this answer sounds more like, you did anser it for you, but not for me
<Pici> what
<Joit> all i see is a abuse from channel op rights
<ikonia> I'm sorry you feel that way. Anything else we can help you with ?
<Joit> Pici:  her explanation is not really logical, and btw, maco only asked me ONCE not few times
<Pici> Joit: Why should anyone need to be asked more than once?
<Joit> not the point, but ikonia claimed, he asked me few times, what is not true
<Joit> so arguing with false statements is not really the way it should go
<ikonia> Joit: sorry, I'll be more clear. You where asked not to use it once, you asked why and you where given a solid description from maco why
<ikonia> you then continued
<Joit> i did not continue, to use it, i pasted the definition
<Pici> why? No one was talking about it anymore.
<Joit> thats a big different, in case you dont understand it, and no reeeason to remove someone from the channel
<ikonia> how did that change anything ? the user in question made it clear her reasons, a dictionary definition doesn't change that, especially when the definition was pretty much what the user had said
<Joit> i was not even so far, to use it further
<ikonia> well, you've had it explained for you now, I'm not sure what else you want
<Pici> @mark Joit Disagrees with ikonia's kick
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> there we go, it's noted in the logs
<Pici> Joit: You're not banned.
<Joit> i know, i am actually only here becaus of my first question, but anyhow ikonia can make a drama ith it
<Joit> i was actually more about it to ask a neutral question
<Joit> but ikonia seems to need to defend ehr first heavy
<ikonia> you asked why it was unacceptable, I've explained it
<ikonia> there is nothing to defend
<Pici> Joit: Did you get the answer to your question, or do you need me to restate it?
<Joit> [18:52:59] <Joit> ello, since when is "lame" an abused word at ubuntu related channels, or is it only, when one user complain about it, when you use it?
<Pici> Joit: Did you get the answer to your question, or do you need me to restate it?
<Joit> Pici: thats not the answer to my question, it actually only looks like an answer, what you wanna give, and you have op rights , som, your opinion as op is right.
<Joit> Pici: i told you the example, we did talkw ith handy capped persons in the channel, and they did not feeled bothered
<Joit> evewn, why dont you know, if i am not handycapped
<Pici> Joit: We try to respect the views of our users. The request to not use the word 'lame' is not unreasonable.
<Joit> ok
<Joit> seriously, nothing is more hard as to discuss with a women. BUT I did NOT look at someone or call a name :P
<maco> oh sexism as well?
<Pici> Joit: You don't need to be handicapped or a minority or whatever to be offended by words that can be used in a derogatory manner.  And while 'lame' has somewhat entered the general lexicon, I think it would be rude to continue to use it if someone requested that that I stop.
<Pici> And I have no idea why you needed to bring gender into this.
<lars__> Hello!
<lars__> ikonia:
<lars__> Why am I banned?=
<ikonia> lars__: you know you are banned from #ubuntu due to your past behaviour, I can't discuss this now, so please just leave
<lars__> Yes i know
<ikonia> ok - bye then
<lars__> but i want to be unban
<ikonia> Pici: Joit apologies for interupting
<Pici> Joit: Is there anything else?
<Joit> pici, well you answered at last the question simple
<Joit> but ikonia for what i appologize, or for what i dont, leave that by me, and dont put me words into my mouth pls
<ikonia> what ?
<maco> Joit: ikonia was apologizing to you for the interruption with lars
<maco> ikonia's client just puts the : automatically after the first person whose nick is completed
<Joit> ah, i now see that
<Joit> ikonia:  then its no problem you should can discuss with 2, i can kinda multitask, so no excuse neded by me
<ubottu> kubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Joit> ok, lets then end no the discussion, i have other things to do too
<Joit> at last, where do i fill a bug for klipper, :P thats not at the ubuntu bug tracker
<Joit> lets then end this discussion*
<ikonia> you use the ubuntu bug tracker as I told you
<Joit> klipper is kde related?
<Joit> thought its maybe better to write directly at kde
<ikonia> ok, then kde.org
<Joit> well, i may try it. Bye
<ikonia> bye
<maco> btw, in kubuntu we do prefer people go directly to kde
<ikonia> noted
<maco> there are waaaay not enough people in kubuntut to handle all the bug reports
<ikonia> yes, I can see that would be a problem
<Pici> sorry, was talking to one of my coworkers, wasn't sure if you needed me here.
<Pici> and I guess not.
<Fuchs> Pici: minor sidenote, alteregoa is one of the few forever guests on the #ubuntu-de* ban list
<Pici> Fuchs: He has a history here too.
<Pici> I'm sort of waiting for an excuse to ban him again.
<Fuchs> not a big surprise, I thought I might inform you guys anyway
<Fuchs> *and gals
<yano> i got a message from ubottu about 'reviewing' a ban, is it expecting a response from me? (the link it provides is dead, ie: it just says come in here)
<Myrtti> if you marked it with eir, it's fine
<Myrtti> ubottu pulls the information from eir
<ubottu> Myrtti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> yes yes, shush you stupid bot
<yano> hm, i'll check with eir, as i can't really remember
<yano> hm, eir doesn't have a match of the hostmask for the given ubuntu room
<oCean> yano: eirid 36464
<yano> that's a different ban i set than the one ubottu is bugging me about
<oCean> oh, most likely. Ubottu does not remind you of the eir bans, she has a mind of her own
<yano> ah, does it want me to remove it, comment on it, or just know that i'm aware of the ban?
<yano> by it i mean ubottu
<oCean> yano, just answer her "shaddap"
<yano> hehe
<oCean> ubottu: shaddap
<ubottu> :X
<oCean> see?
<yano> lol
<oCean> yano: don't worry about it too much, we'll get it eventually, the ban she's complaining about I mean
<yano> ok, i just didn't want to leave it lost in the abyss
<oCean> yano: which id ubottu says it is about?
<yano> i think, 48543, as the ending of the url says log=48543
<oCean> oh, for -ot
<oCean> eir is not aware of bans/mutes in ot
<yano> yea for offtopic
<yano> ah
<oCean> oh him, trolling about kardashian girl again
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, alusion said: !tab guntbert that is correct
 * Pici sighs
<kevinisexploiter> HELLO BELOVID UBUNTU OPS TEAM
<kevinisexploiter> CAN I GET BACK ON #UBUNTU
<kevinisexploiter> IVE GOT SOME NEW COMPUTER INTERFACING DEVICES TO SOLVE PROBLEMS OF THE PAST WHATEVER THEY WERE
<yano> less caps please
<kevinisexploiter> I MUST USE CAPS TO PROPERLY COMMUNICATE WITH YOU
<yano> no, caps are un-necessary on the Internet. it's considered a form of shouting
<kevinisexploiter> U ARE POSSIBLY HACKTILIAS ON TALKING ME OUT OF CAPS??
<kevinisexploiter> DO NOT PROCIEVE THIS AS SHOUTING PLEASE
<popey> @btlogin
<kevinisexploiter> CAPS MEAN IT IMPORTANT
<kevinisexploiter> ITS IMPORTANT
<kevinisexploiter> STILL A BIT OF INTERFACING ISSUES
<kevinisexploiter> ANYBODY THIER
<kevinisexploiter> ???
<elky> kevinisexploiter, firstly, quit the caps. secondly, please be honest with us.
<kevinisexploiter> I AM TOTALLY HONEST AND I AM SORRY BUT CAPS IS THE ONLY WAY TO AVIOD CONFUSION WHAT IS SO HORRIBLE ABOUT CAPS??
<kevinisexploiter> POSSIBLY NOT HAVING CONFUSION??
<elky> <GuShH> OP on ##electronics please, we've got a case of massive trollage and no ops are around at the time. Thanks. <GuShH> The user is "kevinisexploiter"
<elky> yano, what was he doing?
<yano> mostly talking in caps after being told to stop and ranting on about foxconn
<elky> cute
<wilee-nilee> Hello ops can you add the daily http to the #ubuntu+1 channel messages.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-09
<soreau> IdleOne: What the hell is your problem?
<IdleOne> you.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> because I am not removing the ban.
<IdleOne> have a good night.
<soreau> I don't care what you do as an op. I want to know what the hell your personal problem is with me
<soreau> I did nothing wrong, now you ban me while I'm getting support on a very critical issue
<IdleOne> I have no personal issue with you. I have a problem with how you think #ubuntu is meant to be used. Also. I don't give a rats hairy arse what you think you know about Unity. I don't want to hear about it in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Now, this discussion is over. appeal to the IRCC.
<IdleOne> leave this channel.
<soreau> I don't care what you think. I didn't even mention unity but one time in a very passive comment
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<popey> hello AlanBell
<soreau> You're trying to make it seem that I was bashing unity or something, I most certainly was not
<soreau> I am trying to get help upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 and comprehend what a point release is
<AlanBell> soreau: I have no idea of context yet, take a break for a bit while I read back
<soreau> AlanBell: ok
<mneptok> 18:00 < soreau> wylde: Well I downloaded xubuntu for now. This unity fiasco is simply horrid. I don't see how canonical can stamp their name on such garbage
<mneptok> soreau: you have used #ubuntu enough to know what is opinion and what is real support.
<mneptok> soreau: i think it's inputlines like that which are causing distress.
<soreau> mneptok: Yes but I did not perpetuate that. It was just a passing comment in general discussion regarding upgrading from LTS->LTS
<soreau> It's not like I just went there to unity-bash
<mneptok> soreau: again, you have used #u enough to know that passing comments like that are not welcome or constructive. i know you have seen the !offtopic factoid many times.
<soreau> mneptok: Yes, it was not constructive. But it was not the premise nor purpose of the conversation
<mneptok> soreau: it's not my ban. and TBH i have to go AFK in a few minutes. i'm just saying that i found at least one inputline today from you that is waaaaaaay offtopic and unhelpful.
<soreau> mneptok: Point taken.
<mneptok> soreau: sorry to jump in when i can't stick around to resolve things.
<mneptok> think of me as a meatspace /lastlog
<soreau> mneptok: No worries, I just don't appreciate some ops eagerness to ban
<mneptok> soreau: worry about the ^&%* you can fix. it's the only way my wife is still with me.
<soreau> mneptok: It is distressing at times, but you are right
<mneptok> and with that, i have to go and tend to pet birds because ... uhhhh ... my wife isn't here (business trip).
<soreau> heh ;)
<mneptok> bachelor mode ... AHOY!
<mneptok> (and ... does anyone want to do dishes?)
<AlanBell> soreau: I will discuss this with the rest of the IRCC but given your long and colourful history of bans from our channels, plus the fact that your support question was in fact correctly answered in #ubuntu before you were banned I am satisifed that the ban is appropriate to remain in place at this time
<KindOne> Whoever owns the nick "ubuntu" should really /nick it before services upgrade, so it don't get dropped, cause someone might try to register it
 * mrmist will look into that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Khanna_Param)
<mrmist> for those interested, the ubuntu GC account is held now, so won't expire and get purged.
<MrChrisDruif> GC?
<ikonia> group contact
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from marksaitis)
<ikonia> under control
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1727 users, 2 overflows, 1729 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1734 users, 5 overflows, 1739 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1650 users, 11 overflows, 1661 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1781 users, 19 overflows, 1800 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1780 users, 16 overflows, 1796 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, txomon|home said: !next is Another customer satisfied! Just ask!
<elky> ^ only if we can use it when the trolls get sad.
<ubottu> In ubottu, txomon|home said: !next is Another customer satisfied! Next!
<elky> No, we won't be using your factoid. Sorry.
<Corey> A pity, that.
<IdleOne> txomon|home: Please don't idle in this channel
<Corey> IdleOne: He's idle.
 * IdleOne would slap Corey if that wasn't so funny :P
<elky> Unit193, we use remove, not kick. it avoids triggering auto-rejoin
<MrChrisDruif> elky; +1 on that
<Resistance> i apologize if anyone's complained about my nickchanging
<Resistance> i should have parted #ubuntu before that
 * Resistance wanted to preemptively apologize
<txomon|home> IdleOne, why can I be here? I wanted to know the resolution to the definition I put in ubottu
 * txomon|home just read 
<LjL> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pici> tsimpson: that guy complaining about apt earlier really messed up his system.
<Pici> Somehow he doesn't understand the difference between nightly and stable packages, and had a repo for the former enabled at some point.
<Myrtti> hi guntbert, what's up?
<guntbert> Hi, I just stumbled over !clone - it suggests using aptitude which is reported to make problems with multi-arch
<bobweaver> How too know why you are banned from a channel and for how long. And whrere do I report mis-use of power for one of your members ?
<Myrtti> guntbert: alright, I'll have a look
<ikonia> bobweaver: you're banned until you address the issue
<bobweaver> what ever ikonia
<bobweaver> you have no right
<ikonia> you asked, I'm explaining
<bobweaver> the 1st time that I ever talk too you you pm me and start yelling at me about using the bot so I stop after that you stalk me and abuse your power
<bobweaver> mean while there is other things that are going on that are omporant
<bobweaver> imporant
<Myrtti> bobweaver: what do you mean by stalking? you are aware that ikonia is on several channels
<bobweaver> Myrtti,  that is not what I mean
<Myrtti> it's a big accusation to throw around
<Myrtti> as is the claim of abuse of power
<bobweaver> well there is one thing that I hate coruption
<bobweaver> and abuse of power it only hurts the masses
<bobweaver> 1)st lets talk about who I am
<bobweaver> wiki.ubuntu.com/josephmills
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<bobweaver> so you can get some sorta idea of who I am
<Myrtti> I fail to see how that is relevant with anythihng
<Myrtti> you seem to do a lot. And?
<bobweaver> well I would like too point out that I am verry active in the community and not a bad person or troll
<Myrtti> if you've been asked not to play with the bots, then you shouldn't play with the bots.
<Myrtti> you can do that in PM
<bobweaver> Myrtti,  please forgive me if I spell things wrong or misplace words as I have dysliskia
<bobweaver> Myrtti,  I was not banned for playing with bots
<Myrtti> so what do you think you were banned for then?
<bobweaver> I was banned because I updated my sources.list and ikonia  told me not too. he toldd me not to ask questions about that in ubuntu+1 because it was not supported
<bobweaver> so I tried not get info from other places one things when down hill beccause well I like too test
<bobweaver> no not ^^
<Myrtti> and so you've been asking for support on channels that can't support you, repeatedly?
<bobweaver>  well I came back too that room too tell people what had happened as I thought that it was a testing Channel
<Myrtti> and you've been told that you can't be supported, also repeatedly?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> that is not true
<bobweaver> the only op that has ever talked too me as far as "there idea of bad" is ikonia
<bobweaver> I respect the thoughts of everyone and try too get along
<bobweaver> but when abuse of power is started it is out of control
<bobweaver> I will not stop untill this is taken care of or I feeel as thou I have been heard
<bobweaver> I have been shot by rubber bullets paper spayed and beat by people that misuse power and I still did not move and I willl not here either
<Myrtti> well, it's clear that my involvement in this will not yield anything
<Pici> bobweaver: So you don't want to listen to what ikonia has said because he was the only one who said anything?
<bobweaver> no Pici
<bobweaver> I did listen when he asked me too not use the bots like that
<Pici> bobweaver: Thats fine. Many people play with the bots and have to be asked to stop.  I'm more interested in you trying to get support for development versions in #ubuntu.
<bobweaver> I respect ikonia  and I have told him that but I have a feeling that he dosent feel the same way
<bobweaver> Pici,  it was a general question about x.org and how to trouble shot
<bobweaver> I then used paste .ubuntu.com to show my X.Org file
<bobweaver> on #ubuntu ^^
<bobweaver> I got some help which is great
<Pici> bobweaver: But you were running the development release at that time.
<bobweaver> so I went too +1 too talk too other about my fix as I thought that it was the correct place too talk about that
<bobweaver> Pici, what devs dont use development edition of things
<bobweaver> plz dont take that the wrong way it was a questions
<Pici> bobweaver: #ubuntu+1 is the place for questions about the development release. #ubuntu is not.
<Pici> Even if you aren't getting an answer in +1
<bobweaver> Pici,  I was banned on +1
<bobweaver> not on Ubuntu
<bobweaver> so my question in #ubuntu was about geneal debuging of VGA drivers
<bobweaver> because I was scared too ask in U+1 because I was scared to ask in +1
<bobweaver> because of someone
<bobweaver> because they told me that the *TESTING* channel was not supporting what I was doing
<bobweaver> althou the testing wiki is where I got my info
<Pici> bobweaver: one moment...
<bobweaver> and how I made the changes in the 1st place
<bobweaver> sure I will also look for log for everyone
<mneptok> bobweaver: when did this discussion on #ubuntu+1 take place?
<bobweaver> right after the ubuntu-calssroom motu thing so I think the 4th
<bobweaver> but I could be wrong
<bobweaver> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/04/%23ubuntu+1.html
<bobweaver> bobweaver	anyone want to help debug ?	15:11
<bobweaver> bobweaver	I have no gui as of this morrining :)	15:11
<bobweaver> BluesKaj	bobweaver, no desktop ?	15:22
<bobweaver> bobweaver	no desktop :(	15:25
<bobweaver> bobweaver	it is fun thou \o/
<mneptok> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/04/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<mneptok> bobweaver: no need to paste. please do not.
<bobweaver> sorry will not anymore
<bobweaver> see I listen I am not a bad dude
<Pici> I'm trying to figure out what you meant by this: "ikonia:  not sure what you are getting at 1st I dont really  care 2nd I should tell people correct .... 3 who cares"
<bobweaver> well I was baned so I could not finish
<bobweaver> actually bobweaver I can't be bothered explaining this	   <~~ is that not your job
<mneptok> [14:59] <bobweaver> hello there where would one look too find out when he is not getting a gui ?
<mneptok> that and forward in #ubuntu on the same date. for those reading logs.
<Pici> bobweaver: To me, your line sounds like you don't care about our rules about posting development release questions in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> bobweaver: as a community contributor, you should know that asking about development versions os Ubuntu on #ubuntu is not allowed.
<bobweaver> that was not in ubuntu and I was cut off so I could not explain
<mneptok> s/os/of
<bobweaver> maybe if I was asked then I would have
<bobweaver> mneptok,  I did not know
<bobweaver> but asking geneal debuging quesytions even ?
<bobweaver> and I have like 12 computers that I test things on
<bobweaver> not saying that anything is right about me asking on ubuntu  but ... I did not know that that was a no no
<mneptok> bobweaver: "lsb_release -a" tells you where to ask questions about that system. no exceptions.
<bobweaver> look what happened when  I posted in +!
<bobweaver> +1 *
<bobweaver> I was beeing harassed look at the log from the day before plz
<mneptok> bobweaver: there is no need to look right now. trust me. OK?
<bobweaver> What
<mneptok> bobweaver: now you know that #ubuntu is for released version ONLY. right?
<bobweaver> I will trust you I dont know you ?
<bobweaver> not untill now mneptok
<bobweaver> to be honest
<mneptok> bobweaver: *NOW* you know ... etc etc
<mneptok> right?
<bobweaver> and it was a general debug
<mneptok> bobweaver: OK, you don't know.
<bobweaver> mneptok,  yes now I do because you have explained and done a good job at well your job
<mneptok> bobweaver: there is no "general debug" exception for when you're running a development release and regards #ubuntu.
<mneptok> no exceptions.
<bobweaver> so where to ask then ?
<mneptok> 14:58 <+mneptok> bobweaver: "lsb_release -a" tells you where to ask questions about that system. no exceptions.
<mneptok> bobweaver: #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> that is where I asked but I wanted too know more about hw to get info togeather 1st but that was not a good idea to ask about debuging things in #ubuntu
<bobweaver> that is where I was banned from
<bobweaver> ikonia,  keep telling me not to do something that I had already done
<bobweaver> it was over I had entered the commands and changed the sources list long before he started talking to me
<mneptok> bobweaver: i keep asking a simple question. you keep dancing around an answer.
<mneptok> 15:00 <+mneptok> bobweaver: now you know that #ubuntu is for released version ONLY. right?
<bobweaver> <bobweaver> not untill now mneptok
<mneptok> 15:00 <+mneptok> bobweaver: *NOW* you know ... etc etc
<bobweaver> that is great thanks for the info
<bobweaver> next question that I am dancing around ? I want to answer all plz
<bobweaver> I have nothing too hide because I did nothing wrong and if I did I did not know that I was
<mneptok> OK then. you will not repeat that behavior in the future without facing a serious ban, and quite the black mark on the record of your good contributions.
<bobweaver> sure if that was said in the 1st place then 100% would have not have gone that route
<mneptok> you ask about development versions in the main channels again, there is no excuse.
<bobweaver> mneptok,  but other can not assum that I am on 12.10 or devs edtion right ?
<bobweaver> because I am not that is only one computer out of the 12 that I own
<bobweaver> that all have ubuntu on them
<bobweaver> just trying to get a clear picture I do not want to make mistake
<mneptok> bobweaver: you will be considered trustworthy. the rules of the channels that were created by the same Ubuntu governance model you say you subscibe to have been explained.
<mneptok> bobweaver: YOU need to keep track of which machine is running what, and where the Ubuntu community has requested you ask for help.
<mneptok> bobweaver: if you cannot do it, then there will be consequences. so do it.
<bobweaver> mneptok,  cool but one question
<mneptok> yes?
<bobweaver> I was banned for asking that on +1 not on #ubuntu I was kicked from +1
<bobweaver> maybe because I was asking about debuging in #ubuntu ?
<mneptok> bobweaver: if you'll bear with me, you will not be banned anywhere.
<bobweaver> sure I just want to ask questions so that I do not so anything wrong
<mneptok> bobweaver: back to the next order of business.
<mneptok> bobweaver: accusations of stalking and abuse of power. read this ....
<mneptok> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<mneptok> bobweaver: these serious accusations are not something this channel or the ops team should deal with
<bobweaver> thanks I will also join your mailing list do you have one ?
<bobweaver> also like to join *
<Myrtti> huh?
<bobweaver> dang dysliscia
<bobweaver> if you have a mailing list of the things that the ops talk about I would like to join can you plz give me link if there is one
<mneptok> bobweaver: 1 moment. phone.
<bobweaver> sorry about my learning dissablity it hunts me all the time
<mneptok> bobweaver: i'm back.
<mneptok> bobweaver: you should bring allegations of stalking and abuse of power to the IRC Council.
<mneptok> bobweaver: the factoid above tells you how.
<mneptok> bobweaver: it is your decision on how you want to proceed. but you are expected to follow the CoC and IRC Guidelines at all times.
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> bobweaver: please tell all of us when you have read those 3 docs
<bobweaver> Thansk I am going to read all that
 * mneptok will go for a beverage
 * bobweaver yum I mean apt coffee 
<bobweaver> I am going too go back to UDS stuff now and will read and post when I am done reading
<ikonia> bobweaver: please leave the channel and come back when you've read it then please.
<bobweaver> ok .....
<bobweaver> Ok I have read that wiki page and I have signed the COC . thanks for hearing my issue out. ikonia  no hard felling could I ask on thing if you think that i am doing something plz pm me if you like I am here to learn and teach not to disrupt
<bobweaver> sometimes my learning disablity renders things wrong
<IdleOne> bobweaver: I just want to make sure you understand that #ubuntu is only for released and supported versions of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> bobweaver: now you know what is expected of Ubuntu IRC users, especially members.
<IdleOne> and #ubuntu+1 is used for the dev cycle support and discussion
<bobweaver> sure and I want to always learn more and who know I could maybe help you guys one day with something
<mneptok> bobweaver: [15:15] <bobweaver> ikonia: stop being so hard on people <-- no more of this sort of thing.
<bobweaver> I have wrote many bots
<mneptok> bobweaver: you know how to escalate problems.
<bobweaver> thanks mneptok  for real thanks.like I said I am not here to disrupt.
<bobweaver> and I will never try too talk to ikonia  again and know where to ask things and report issues
<bobweaver> thanks again and keep up the good work :)
<mneptok> bobweaver: alright, i'll cosider that tacit approval to abide the community rules. and also acknowledgment that if you do not, things will not be so easy.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> bobweaver: i have removed the ban in #ubuntu
<bobweaver> thanks mneptok
<IdleOne> bobweaver: ikonia is a well respected member of our community and also an op in many of the #ubuntu* channels, chances are you will have to deal with him at some point.
<mneptok> bobweaver: safe journey. read twice before pressing <enter>.
<bobweaver> :)
<IdleOne> bobweaver: I suggest you remember that respectful communications between all users of Ubuntu is absolutely a +
<mneptok> bobweaver: print those 3 documents you read. read them again. repetition kills dyslexia every time.
<bobweaver> will do btw I have  what is called nonsense word reading dysliscia
<knome> dyslexia, that is
<IdleOne> alrighty, if we are all done here I would like you all to get off my lawn please.
<IdleOne> :)
 * knome moonwalks to the pathway leading to IdleOne's kitchen door
<IdleOne> don't let the cat out
<IdleOne> bobweaver: I believe we are all done here. Please part this channel and I hope I don't see you in here anytime soon :)
<knome> hehe. no, and not 'more' either.
<bobweaver> sorry was walking kernel (dog)  thanks cya  and have a good one
<bobweaver> I am still banned
<bobweaver> so I have to restart irc service ?
<mneptok> bobweaver: from #ubuntu?
<bobweaver> yes
<IdleOne> no, one moment please
<IdleOne> try again
<bobweaver> there we go thanks
<bobweaver> have a good one guys/girls/whatever
<mneptok> ikonia: you can come out of the bunker.
<ikonia> I'm here
<mneptok> i'm sorry. ;)
<ikonia> no need to apologise, I appreciated someone else dealing with him, I can't tollerate lies, so I'm thankful someone else delt with it
<mneptok> i meant "i'm sorry you're on IRC, like the rest of us lowlives."  O:)
<ikonia> ooh
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-11
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Cyb3rw0rM)
<Pici> updated !aptitude to mention multiarch issues.
<IdleOne> oulu is a familiar nick
<Myrtti> it's a city in Finland, probably where this person is from
<Myrtti> judging from IP address
<IdleOne> yeah, I meant more like the nick brings to mind bad feeling
<Pici> IdleOne: you don't like Finland?
<Myrtti> I've not seen it before
<IdleOne> Pici: I have no dislike for any country. I also would like to visit finland at some point soon
<Pici> IdleOne: I'm just joking :)
<bazhang> helsinki is awesome
<IdleOne> Pici: ino, me too :P
<IdleOne> I read a friend is going to be moving there soon
<IdleOne> We has logs for the UDS IRC session yesterday. I would like to see what horrible decisions were taken :)
<IdleOne> ?
<oCean> http://ubottu.com/uds-logs
<tsimpson> also on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> and audio on audio.ubuntu.com :)
<IdleOne> it is a little confusing not having the audio and the text in sync
<tsimpson> IdleOne: well, that very discussion takes place near the end of the session
<IdleOne> tsimpson: sorry, which discussion?
<tsimpson> about a better way to have all these things tied together
<IdleOne> ah.
<tsimpson> rather than having IRC + audio stream + pad, having it all in one place
<IdleOne> that would be good. What about for replay after the fact though, would there be a way to listen/view the audio and text in sync?
<tsimpson> I guess it would be possible, just probably non-trivial to implement
<tsimpson> but AlanBell is the one to ask about that
<AlanBell> I am?
<IdleOne> you are now!
<tsimpson> what's it called.. ether light?
<IdleOne> you have been voluntold
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> etherpad-lite
<tsimpson> that one, yeah :)
<IdleOne> basically we would need a video of the chat and etherpad with the audio track
<AlanBell> audio and pad playback in sync, interesting idea
<AlanBell> yeah, could be done
<IdleOne> get on it!
<tsimpson> I could see (in vague terms) that it could be possible, with HTML5 + JS one could connect the timing of the audio with timings of chat+edits
<AlanBell> patches welcome
<tsimpson> but, I'd not like to be the one to implement it
<AlanBell> you don't need to connect the timings, just start at the same time and play in real time
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I think canonical should get on the ball with this :)
<tsimpson> AlanBell: well, I was also thinking about seeking
<AlanBell> as long as you don't pause one of them
<AlanBell> ah, seeking might be a challenge
<tsimpson> meh, let's just write a flash applet :P
<AlanBell> \o/
<IdleOne> haha
<Pici> flash :(
<IdleOne> I'll be back before this banana hits the ground. ZOOOOM ZOOOOM ZOOOOOOOOOM.
<AlanBell> audio.ubuntu.com is looking good this time
<IdleOne> irc session is the 17:00 one right?
<AlanBell> doesn't seem to be
<AlanBell> http://audio.ubuntu.com/quantal/grand-ballroom-f/2012-05-10/11/grand-ballroom-f_2012-05-10_110001.ogg
<AlanBell> there is a more detailed "etherpad-lite / OMG they are turning off IRC!!!/o\" session at 17:00 today, which is um, probably 01:00 UTC
<tsimpson> should be 00:00 UTC
<tsimpson> DST needs to go away, too much confusion in my head
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> "sweetie"
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> Glad they're leaving.
<AlanBell> thanks tsimpson
<AlanBell> not at 17:00 it is at 16:15
<jpds> http://is.gd/z9dg3z
<jpds> This explains a lot.
<IdleOne> jpds: WTF!!!
<jpds> IdleOne: LOL: http://is.gd/ScjvI9
<Pici> wow
<IdleOne> that is not surprising though, many people are not very internet lingo savvy and use lol or wtf wrong
<IdleOne> especially them old folks, like 40 year olds. that is old right?
<IdleOne> by the way jpds I had no idea you felt this way. LOL to you too.
<jpds> IdleOne: That was LOL haha.
<Flannel> AlanBell: It's not "zomg theyre turning off IRC" it's "Why not integrate with IRC instead of supplanting it--that way people can still choose to use IRC if they desire"
<Pici> Whats happening?
<Flannel> Pici: I'm just replying to something from the scrollback
<AlanBell> Flannel: yes, something like that
<AlanBell> but we need people to make that happen, nobody has committed to putting in the effort on that task as yet
<Flannel> AlanBell: of course, but it's a community-wide thing.  I'm not sure when the IRC Team became the guardians of UDS infrastructure; if we volunteered for it, I must've been absent that day.
<IdleOne> agreed.
<AlanBell> Flannel: well it is more me than the team
<AlanBell> I presented etherpad 2 years ago at UDS for integration in summit and I wrote the meeting page bit of summit with the embedded pad
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !automate =~ /cloning/clone/          --- the reference should point to the "original" factoid and not to the alias, I think
<Flannel> AlanBell: Do you think etherpad development would've been better served with a separate meeting then?  Instead of trying to squeeze it into an IRC team meeting, give it its own title so interested parties can become involved.  As far as I can see, it wasn't even mentioned in the description of the IRC meetings.
<guntbert> Hi hardworking ops  --  I'm still worrying about !clone. As aptitude is reported to not play nice with multiarch systems there seems to be a danger of damaging the "new" system. (but I have no idea at all how to accomplish the same without aptitude...)
<IdleOne> thought pici added some info
<IdleOne> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IdleOne> !cloning
<guntbert> !-cloning
<ubottu> cloning is <alias> clone - added by LjL on 2006-11-22 23:45:30 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-23 17:58:16
<Flannel> guntbert: What is a multiarch system?  I know what those words mean, but am not familiar with that term
<IdleOne> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<IdleOne> Flannel: install ia32libs to 64 bit so you can install xchat-common:i386
<guntbert> Flannel: as far as I understood ubuntu has done away with the 32bit/64bit separation, and therefore many packages are now suitable for both
<IdleOne> so you can prefer 32bit app if you so chose
<IdleOne> aiui
<Flannel> That sounds like a horrible mess!
<genii-around> Does the old way of dpkg --get-selections > file     .. dpkg --set-selections < file and then apt-get -u dselect-upgrade   still work?
<IdleOne> genii-around: should
<Pici> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Flannel> IdleOne: will that have the same 32/64 problem?
<IdleOne> Flannel: really don't know
<Flannel> I'd rather stick with something with known problems instead of going to something with unknown problems :)
<Flannel> since, as far as I know, the dpkg thing will still have the original issue of "now it thinks I explicitly want ALL these packages" instead of knowing what it brought in as a dependency, etc.
<IdleOne> the devil you know...
<jussi> doesnt the SW center now have some method of doing it?
<IdleOne> it does
<IdleOne> so did synaptic
<jussi> so why dont we just describe that?
<jussi> (for the clone factoid)
<IdleOne> well, we should. cli purist will complain about the lack of cli command in the factoid
<Flannel> Is that going to have the same multiarch problem?
<IdleOne> that might be a good thing though if it is causing problems
<Flannel> (also, it sounds like this needs to become a factoid pointing to a wiki page)
<IdleOne> guntbert: you want to get on figuring the best way of doing this and editing the factoid?
<Flannel> since it looks like we're going to wind up with multiple solutions, each of them imperfect in their own special way
<IdleOne> or the best ways (plural)
<guntbert> IdleOne: not really to be honest, my ability with apt & co is still, well very low
<IdleOne> guntbert: can you provide the GUI way in Unity, or make a wiki page with screenshots?
 * IdleOne is not running Unity
<IdleOne> how hard is it to remember what apps you installed!
<Tm_T> our guides should not use aptitude, but apt-get
<guntbert> IdleOne: until now I didn't even know that there is a GUI way... -ah unity - I have it used just for a week after 11.10
<Flannel> For the time being, lets add a warning to the factoid.  That way there's some sort of information about the potential for problems.
<Tm_T> (if commandline tool is needed, that is)
<IdleOne> Flannel: agreed.
<Tm_T> Flannel: I would rather have it containing apt-get instead of aptitude
<IdleOne> who has apt-fu to translate the aptitude command?
<Flannel> Tm_T: well, dpkg had the "removes information" problem, so aptitude became the preferred method for this, because it worked.
<Flannel> there is no apt-get command, it's dpkg.
<Tm_T>  dpkg --get-selections > file     .. dpkg --set-selections < file and then apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<guntbert> IdleOne: apt-get has no "search" command
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<IdleOne> hmm
<Tm_T> but anyway
<IdleOne> back to providing a warning I guess
 * Tm_T doesn't like unsupported package management tools
<Tm_T> and I consider aptitude unsupported currently
<Flannel> aptitude isn't unsupported, it's just not installed by default.
<jussi> guntbert: apt-cache search
<Tm_T> jussi: doesn't search by package state I think
<Tm_T> gotta get some sleep, so good night (:
<IdleOne> night Tm_T, sleep well
<jussi> yeah, Im thinking similar. nini.
<IdleOne> good night jussi
<guntbert> apparently I cannot contribute to this discussion in a constructive way after igniting it - so I'll be on my way  :-)  have a nice time (and please edit !automate to point to !clone instead of !cloning)
<guntbert> g'night
<Flannel> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Flannel> We still need to resolve it, but as a temporary warning....
<AlanBell> Flannel: the etherpad thing does have a separate meeting, at 16:15 local time today. I also mentioned it at the end of the IRC meeting, and in more detail in the community round table and in quite a lot of other places
<AlanBell> I didn't dedicate much time to it in the IRC team meeting, I think we talked about it in the 3 minute countdown
<AlanBell> so that is 3 hours from now
<Flannel> AlanBell: Ah yes, so it does.  I just heard you talking about it in the meeting yesterday, and apparently can't use my eyeballs.  I thought you were referring to the IRC meeting this morning.
<AlanBell> no, the "IRC workshops" one today was about openweek and developer week
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, hebas said: ubottu ok gpaint will be optional but this soffware is in the repos of xubuntu precise
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-12
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !coc is <reply> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !gpg gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !help is <reply> Sure , 1st see https://help.ubuntu.com/ | for more assistance , ask the in channel and make sure you state your the issue in details.
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !Graphic is For Graphics Cards # see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !IRC is <reply> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat | Watch: http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/08/001-HowToConnectIRC.ogv | For a general list of freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !bugs is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » | See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs. | Watch: http://blip.tv/file/get/Ubuntuscreencasts-ReportingBugsInUbuntu898.mp4
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: !mom is MoM is the Ubuntu Merge-O-Matic, a website helping the MOTUs keep Ubuntu in sync with Debian. See https://merges.ubuntu.com/ and !merge
<ubottu> In ubottu, sary said: !partition is <reply> Partitioning instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Partitions | For partitioning tools see !GParted, Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IdleOne> !no coc is <reply> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, karpar said: ubottu: 3g dongle is different from wifi wireless network card.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, oCean said: !this-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> not that
<oCean> uh
<oCean> !this-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> not that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, oCean said: !this-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> not that
<oCean> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> !this-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> not that
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (uxq)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (uxq spreads forkbombs)
<bioterror> I think I still dont have rights to @comment bans?
<IdleOne> bioterror: message AlanBell but he might be on a plane right now.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-05-13
<Unit193> bioterror: You don't, I tried not long ago.
<bazhang> <linux> how to install metasploit?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, princethakur said: ubottu, every buddy is intelligent .. in there sector
<mneptok> knot every buddy kan spel they're wurds.
<wylde> anyone available to pop into #ubuntu?
<bazhang> he said cd-rom Jordan_U
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (huntsville-370z)
<ubottu> huntsville-370z called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (bazhang)
<bazhang> * DHAWAL__ (~drag@117.219.180.248) has joined #ubuntu    at least 4 from the same IP
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1457 users, 2 overflows, 1459 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1482 users, 2 overflows, 1484 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1479 users, 2 overflows, 1481 limit))
<kevinisexploiter> hey can i get unbanned
<kevinisexploiter> from #ubuntu
<elky> no.
<kevinisexploiter> have it ur way
<kevinisexploiter> anyone but elky see the need for unfair treatment of me please do show your self
<kevinisexploiter> we need to clean this mess up now please
<kevinisexploiter> regardless of whos fault the past is
<kevinisexploiter> please
<kevinisexploiter> let me be heard
<kevinisexploiter> i need this
<Jordan_U> You have been "heard", multiple times. I think you're being treated completely fairly.
<kevinisexploiter> lol
<kevinisexploiter> sorry u feel that way maybee
<kevinisexploiter> look we need to resolve this i know it seems trivial to u guyz
<kevinisexploiter> its really so very very important in ways u cant imagine
<kevinisexploiter> #ubuntu is key to my science
<kevinisexploiter> u are making the biggest mistake ever and it dont even look that way
<kevinisexploiter> to u
<kevinisexploiter> its not funny
<kevinisexploiter> please dont let others childish actions destroy my work
<kevinisexploiter> i must learn ubuntu on #ubuntu channel
<kevinisexploiter> u are like viewed as ones keeping zuckerburg from facebook
<kevinisexploiter> hows that sit with u
<kevinisexploiter> seem fair???
<Tm_T> kevinisexploiter: the answer was no
<kevinisexploiter> since the anser is no do uknow whatthis means??
<kevinisexploiter> ill tell u
<Jordan_U> Well generally "No means no">
<kevinisexploiter> it means that u are trying to kill me is that how u want me to percieve this????
<kevinisexploiter> i must live
<Tm_T> kevinisexploiter: I'm sorry to hear you feel that way, but that has nothing to do with us, and all with yourself only
<kevinisexploiter> isint it my right to be on the channel if i act appropriately??
<Tm_T> it's not right, bu privilege
<kevinisexploiter> ive acted appropiate ly but u have been fooled
<kevinisexploiter> and im sorry
<kevinisexploiter> its been much time
<kevinisexploiter> its now time to live
<kevinisexploiter> why should i be banned from life
<kevinisexploiter> ok ill exit now  and give u time to think
<Tm_T> kevinisexploiter: then please leave the channel
<kevinisexploiter> ok but i will be back
<elky> * flaw- (4e6cf8cb@gateway/web/freenode/ip.78.108.248.203) has joined #ubuntu <-- he might try get support again, he's using http://learnfree.eu/ not ubuntu
<elky> ikonia, he changes nick too often for that to work...
<elky> the ban on his host seems to be efficient though
<ikonia> elky: he seems to use the same account
<ikonia> who is "flaw"?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Laney said: !sponsoring is For more information about the process for sponsoring uploads in Ubuntu, visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, Resistance said: !sponsor is <alias>sponsoring
<LjL> !sponsor
<LjL> !sponsoring
<LjL> !sponsoring is <reply> For more information about the process for sponsoring uploads in Ubuntu, visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !sponsor is <alias> sponsoring
<IdleOne> LjL: I was going to add it to !packaging
<IdleOne> but this is good too
<LjL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LjL> !no packaging is <reply> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<IdleOne> compromise!
<Unit193> !sponsorship
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<LjL> oh duh
<LjL> !no sponsor is <alias> sponsorship
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no sponsor is <alias> sponsorship
<LjL> !no sponsoring is <alias> sponsorship
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<IdleOne> !sponsor
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<IdleOne> !sponsor > Laney
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu_)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-06
<Jordan_U> bazhang: That's the second piece of very bad advice that penos has given (the first was suggesting "chatrullete" as a good site for testing a webcam).
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he's a known issue/troll
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Why is he not currently banned?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he's not a huge issue, no real massive misbehavior of late, full(er) ban list purge, most likely a number of those reasons
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Why didn't you ban him after the "run browser with sudo" comment? I was about to but hesitated after you responded but didn't ban yourself.
<bazhang> <Rotenrobbie> where all the women?
<bazhang> and then just keeps asking  about "chat sites"
<Tm_T> bazhang: I think he was in #ubuntu-steam earlier
<bazhang> Tm_T, good to know
<Tm_T> hmm, no, cannot say it's a match
<Tm_T> similar topic though
<Tm_T> yup, not the same guy
<Myrtti> fwiw he has been in panic in #irssi about it
<Myrtti> hes not ircing as root
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Odd, any idea why their ircname is "root"?
<Myrtti> none whatsoever
<Myrtti> unless sudo
<Myrtti> but I don't think that's the case either
<Jordan_U> "00:26 < Senor> But I login as Senor"    "00:27 < Senor> /bin/sh: Senor: not found"
<Jordan_U> Maybe they think that typing "Senor" and hitting enter is how you "log in as Senor"?
<Myrtti> i have no idea, but in the end time used to troubleshoot it in English I think might be wasted
<Myrtti> there might be a language barrier on either side
<Myrtti> and he seems to be fine either way, it's been days like that
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: I know you said to drop it, but I'd like to just ask "Could you log in as Senor, run "whoami" and post the output?".
<Myrtti> that's already been tried too
<Jordan_U> And the response?
<Myrtti> /exec -o 'whoami'
<Myrtti> I can't remember, I think it was valid
<Jordan_U> Ah, that's even better. If that gave "senor" then I'm comfortable accepting that irssi is not running as root.
<Pici> I've had enough of that.
<IdleOne> yup
<genii-around> Wonder how they ended up there. It's not like a usual place to go by mistake.
<h00k> that sucked.
<h00k> IdleOne: free free if you want, I'ma wander off
<Pici> h00k: did you miss?
<IdleOne> he did
<IdleOne> I would have if I could
<Pici> o
<IdleOne> anyway, they been warned
<Pici> I'm not really watching, but if you call for ops I'll take action
<Pici> trying to do the work they pay me for ;)
<IdleOne> that sounds very loyal of you
<IdleOne> to actually do what you get paid for
<DJones> Now may be a good time for an op to step in -ot
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (turtleGlass langugae and trolling)
<Corey> Handled.
 * Myrtti considers
<Pici> <alex_fun> ok I mastered sleep :D
<h00k> Pici: I idiot'd and tab'd the wrong person when I did an /ar
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-07
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1698 users, 5 overflows, 1703 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1682 users, 5 overflows, 1687 limit))
<Myrtti> quiet innit
<Pici> shh
 * DJones plays "It's Oh, so quiet" for Myrtti 
<Myrtti> DJones: yeah, that kinda went out the window elsewhere
<Myrtti> I jinxed it
<bazhang> <Quest> how to install gtalk on ubuntu?
<jbroome> pidgin?
<k1l> empathy got that
<bazhang> !find gtalk
<ubottu> File gtalk found in asterisk, asterisk-config, asterisk-dbg, asterisk-doc, asterisk-modules, emesene, gm-notify, highlight-common, hildon-theme-mobile-basic, jedit (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gtalk&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<bazhang> heh
<jbroome> jeebus.  gtalk gets around
<bazhang> thought it was more like "how do you access gtalk"
<jbroome> that's what i was guessing but with what i've seen from quest he could have been asking how to install gtalk servers on ubuntu
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> he's Mr. 20 questions
<bazhang> gtalk servers on an aws instance inside a vbox on win8
<jbroome> on a netbook
<bazhang> hahaha
<bazhang> keep in mind that Quest has publicly stated that his dream is "to learn how to google"
<jbroome> So happy we shunned him from #centos over to you guys
<bazhang> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-08
<bazhang> UbuntuCholby (~kvirc@zaq7d04a41b.zaq.ne.jp)
<bazhang> troll detected
<k1l> wasnt cholby the bongo troll?
<bazhang> could be; he is just bad news all around
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (MicroSD)
<bazhang> wth
<MicroSD> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<MicroSD> before you ban me! wait! you have to believe in the bible if you dont your going to hell, only few make it to heaven! the bible warns this!  “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<ubottu> MicroSD called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<k1l_> MicroSD: m(
<MicroSD> please follow the bible and believe it, its true
<MicroSD> before you ban me! wait! you have to believe in the bible if you dont your going to hell, only few make it to heaven! the bible warns this!  “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<k1l_> MicroSD: troll at some other place than freenode. thanks
<MicroSD> i am not trolling
<MicroSD> you have to believe in jesus christ if you dont then your going to hell
<MicroSD> before you ban me! wait! you have to believe in the bible if you dont your going to hell, only few make it to heaven! the bible warns this!  “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<MicroSD> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<MicroSD> listen staff!
<MicroSD> before you ban me! wait! you have to believe in the bible if you dont your going to hell, only few make it to heaven! the bible warns this!  “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<MicroSD> good bye!
<k1l_> then call it advertising or smth else. but its still not welcome in here
<MicroSD> before you ban me! wait! you have to believe in the bible if you dont your going to hell, only few make it to heaven! the bible warns this!  “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.
<mrmist> the ! staff trigger could use a spring clean.  Not that there's many legitimate uses, but you never know.
<marienz> yelling at us in #freenode probably works better (as we're not all in here)
<rww> oh wait, ldunn isn't an op any more
<rww> this would have been funnier if he were :(
<bazhang> just staff at this point
<rww> you're not in #ubuntu-offtopic bazhang, you do not get the hilarious joke :(
 * rww disappears
<bazhang> oooh that *almost* makes me want to join...Nah
<chu> It's pretty quiet these days :(
<bazhang> <Lachezar> baizon: I'll have to upgrade first, in order to try and remove them, and I don't want any part of that OS-Sanctioned spyware on my machine.
<bazhang> uh what
<jussi01> talking about what stallman called spyware... (the amazon thing)
<jussi01> I guess
<bazhang> ubuntu one is spyware too, as is zeitgeist according to klachezar
<bazhang> -k
<jussi01> ha!
<Myrtti> have we descended into recapping the news of 2012?
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> or even 2011
<jussi01> Myrtti: recapping the news + adding a "troll spice" I think :D
<bazhang> poutine_ (~poutine@never.go.full.trollbot.org)
<Pici> Myrtti: hacktus0_ has already been given !u and told to spell out words once before, fyi.
<Myrtti> mmm
<Myrtti> I'm just getting more and more short tempered the longer I try to live without a mouse and trying to write a blogpost about things that annoy me. Sorry.
<Myrtti> maybe ignoring him would discourage him enough to make him go away
<Myrtti> it would appear yes.
<Pici> faster than calling them out on ban evading too.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> on that note those bans could probably be removed
<Pici> aye
 * Myrtti tosses a coin
<Pici> I'll take a look in a few, eating lunch now.
<Myrtti> alright
<Myrtti> thank you
<Pici> FTR, I wasn't asking you to do it, just pointing it out.  Its not my ban anyway, but I'll take care of it.
<Myrtti> likewise
<Pici> okay :)
<bazhang> <sk00ter> Is ubuntu for making coffee
<bazhang>  sk00ter (~sk00ter@226.sub-174-250-208.myvzw.com)
<bazhang> whoa that looks familiar
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-09
<bazhang> haha "something"
<bazhang> probably the something is the HURD kernel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, umib0zu said: ubottu did that. everything is plenty available
<bazhang> <penos> can u install win 8 using wine?
<bazhang> <penos> acovrig: install nextstep
<bazhang> wasnt that the pre-Apple STeve Jobs OS co.?
<bazhang> it appears "penos" is just saying random support "advice", really just gibberish
<IdleOne> I think he has had enough warnings
<Myrtti> did Abhijit pm anyone else?
<Flannel> Myrtti: yes
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> I'm speechless
<Myrtti> it's wrong on so many levels
<Flannel> I didn't even look at the link.
<IdleOne> I got it also
<DJones> Myrtti: Yep, I got a message via MemoServ from Abhijit
<elky> what has he been pm'ing and memoing?
<Myrtti> a indiegogo of giving him money and getting fuzzy promises of violin music and "open source code" in return
<elky> sigh.
<Myrtti> yeah, I facepalmed so hard I almost broke my new glasses
<DJones> elky: http://www.privatepaste.com/7ab6feda1c
<elky> i give him credit for having enough guts to try... but...
<LjL> is indiegogo a kickstarter clone?
<Myrtti> in some ways
<Myrtti> it's open to everyone and doesn't use Amazon as the moneyhandler
<Myrtti> all the projects aren't "have to get the goal amount, or get nothing"
<Myrtti> well "everyone"
<LjL> Myrtti: so they get money regardless of anything?
<Myrtti> well this particular one, yes
<LjL> in what way is kickstarter more closed? do they do screening of some sort?
<Myrtti> well for a long time it was for people in US only
<LjL> ah
<LjL> i've been rejected by Amazon :(
<Myrtti> it's open to UK now, I don't know about other countries
<Myrtti> of course anyone can participate in the funding
<LjL> i wanted to subscribe to their "Mechanical Turk" thing, but they rejected me, and explained they couldn't tell the reasons because their screening is proprietary. that's what you get when you give in to browsing the web with ads that profile you in it ;(
<Myrtti> you just have to be from US/UK to start a project.
<Pici> Did anyone talk to Abhijit?
<Myrtti> I expressed my incredulity in one line, but that's it for now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, smartboyhw said: !supported-releases-#ubuntustudio is <reply> Please see the currently supported Ubuntu Studio releases in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Pici> IdleOne: oops, missed that
<IdleOne> heh, I did too
<bazhang> jdoles giving random jokey unhelpful "advice"
<bazhang> thanks IdleOne
<bazhang> he's just rude
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> telling another user: if you're ignorant, read a book
<IdleOne> if he comes back with the same attitude just ban him or ping me and I will.
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> they haven't stripped me of +o in #ubuntu ...yet
<IdleOne> why would they?
<bazhang> heh joking
<IdleOne> I thought maybe you quit and nobody got around to removing the access
<Myrtti> someone might want to keep an eye on cheeseBreath, I'm still coping from a headache so I'll just go to bed instead of bothering with cognitive effort of trying to find out what's going on
<Pici> Factoids and topic updated.
<bazhang> <gunitinug> how to play xbox 360 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> xubuntugruff seems to have a hard time listening
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> someone want to handle bluewolf?
<bazhang> I've got xubuntu101 in PM
<bazhang> may want to check him in #x
<bazhang> I'm out
<knome> seems to be fine there
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-10
<bazhang> just wait. he suggested building the closed source video driver from source
<bazhang> <Amanda_Berry> i got a problem with ubuntu, i started to use debian in 2003, but now everything changed in 2013
<bazhang> rly?
<IdleOne> yarly
<IdleOne> troll detected
<bazhang> hehe
 * elky facepalms
<bridgesburn> did you know that catholics go to hell
<bazhang> john nelson?
<bridgesburn> whos that?
<bridgesburn> well you got me i am john nelson and i dont lie
<bridgesburn> i am a born again chrisitan i now preach
<bazhang> this is not the channel you are looking for...
<bridgesburn> what you an op now?
<bazhang> people +v here have ops, yes
<bridgesburn> as killswitch engage says "There is nothing to attain" meaning there is nothing to attain to preach on this channel
<bridgesburn> besides people deny jesus and its pretty much pointless
<bridgesburn> so goodbye
<bazhang> thats good to know...
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu mernilio (~chatzilla@bb-nu-85-11-238-40.ornskoldsvik.com drunken trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ahem
<Myrtti> someone could have a look at Floodbot1
<Myrtti> would restart help?
<Myrtti> LjL: if you're awake and alive, mind having a look?
<Myrtti> ah, nice.
<Pici> we should fix !wubi
<funkyHat> ubottu: wubi is an abomination
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, funkyHat said: ubottu: wubi is an abomination
<Myrtti> isn't it still included on the cd tho
<Pici> I thought we dropped it.
<Myrtti> so did I
<LjL> ubοttu: funkyHat is an abomination
<ubottu> A1Recon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> complaint about manya.
<DJones> I couldn't find a translation of what manya said in the channel
<DJones> Previously known as user__
<Myrtti> apparently very foul.
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<bazhang> wubi was still on the dvd when I dl'd it
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-11
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1594 users, 5 overflows, 1599 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1557 users, 5 overflows, 1562 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1585 users, 8 overflows, 1593 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1582 users, 13 overflows, 1595 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1541 users, 17 overflows, 1558 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1533 users, 5 overflows, 1538 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hsn appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> I'm looking *directly at the grub2 links...
<bazhang> <paulens> should i just copy all /boot folder?
<bazhang> refuses GRUB, Must have windows bootloader, because it's faster! (it's not)
<bazhang> won't read links, but it's somehow an #ubuntu issue...because...because..it is!!11
<bazhang> today seems to be : Don't Listen Day
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ran_ said: ubottu: the boot is slower than 12.10, something like 50-60 seconds longer. what is interesting is that its not every boot. sometimes the boot is alright.
<ran_> i need help with boot in xubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> ran_, #ubuntu
<ran_> i need help with boot in xubuntu 13.04
<ran_> i need help about slow boot in 13.04
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1594 users, 0 overflows, 1594 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1610 users, 0 overflows, 1610 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1649 users, 11 overflows, 1660 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1627 users, 8 overflows, 1635 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ishanix appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ishanix appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1614 users, 2 overflows, 1616 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1567 users, 2 overflows, 1569 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1569 users, 2 overflows, 1570 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1619 users, 16 overflows, 1635 limit))
<DJones> Somebody with ops in #u may want to keep an eye on InfiniteForest Seems like Cholby bongo spam from his last posting
<Myrtti> DJones: well then
<Myrtti> anyone else?
<DJones> Thanks
<Unit193> Since ubottu isn't identified, it'll be stuck out of a few channels, one with a name close to this.
<DJones> Looks to be ok in #u
<Myrtti> anyone else want ops?
<LjL> ME ME ME ME OPS OPS OPS OPS
<LjL> wait what is ops
<Myrtti> ho hum.
<Pricey> That's a new ubottu feature.. or maybe I haven't banned anyone in years.
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> how can I mispaste when I'm not even using putty
<Myrtti> :-D
<Pricey> Myrtti: putty has options to take away the right click behaviour. You can also make the default for new (not saved) sessions if you make the change and save as 'Default Settings'.
<Myrtti> does it really?
<Myrtti> well I've not used it for years so :-D
<erratic> and so went my only identified connection
#ubuntu-ops 2013-05-12
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1450 users, 2 overflows, 1452 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1436 users, 4 overflows, 1440 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1518 users, 15 overflows, 1533 limit))
<harrisr> #ubuntu has just gone downhill
<harrisr> why
<IdleOne> harrisr: what do you mean?
<harrisr> there used to be so many people
<IdleOne> there has been some issues with freenode servers the past 18 hours or so, that might be one reason why there are fewer users in the channel.
<IdleOne> that said there are 1480+ users in there
<IdleOne> Was that all?
<IdleOne> harrisr: if there is nothing else that isn't ban resolution related, please part this channel.
<bazhang> <hacktus0> how can I encrypt the packet internet ?
<bazhang> <Yinseng> doesn't that just set the user password and not the sudo password?
<bazhang> and kb means kickban
<topyli> elky: i'm pretty happy about how the discussion in -ot has gone so far, despite touching "issues"
<topyli> ok, calling homosexuality a sickness might be crossing the line. but if he's leaving anyway, let him go
<elky> I saw it coming.
<rly> Since when is disagreeing a good reason to ban someone from even an off-topic channel?>
<IdleOne> you aren't disagreeing, you are rude and vulgar.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> no bans on you will be removed.
<rly> IdleOne: you are stupid as fuck.
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<IdleOne> thanks for giving me good reason.
<rly> IdleOne: you have not demonstrated any kind of superior skill.
<rly> IdleOne: in fact, you appear to be someone who is new to all of this.
<rly> IdleOne: hence, you are completely outclasses and should simply not be talking to me.
<IdleOne> out classed -two words
<rly> IdleOne: you should go into carpenting perhaps.
<rly> IdleOne: not according to Wordnet.
<IdleOne> you should be a plumber
<rly> IdleOne: it would be nice if you would correct people only when they are wrong.
<rly> IdleOne: but, since you are stupid as fuck, I cannot imagine that you will ever do that.
<Mamarok> right, why do we even tolerate that in here?
<rly> Mamarok: hey, I am just the messenger.
<rly> Mamarok: you are just as stupid, btw.
<rly> A few in here are not.
<rly> But as is always the case: the majority barely is able to breath.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1664 users, 3 overflows, 1667 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1580 users, 3 overflows, 1583 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1610 users, 15 overflows, 1625 limit))
<IdleOne> oops wrong channel :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (beclauss appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-05
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hank_ said: !ask: the driver is as listed : Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (rek)
 * Pici eyes #ubuntu-offtopic
<hiexpo> hi guys why am i stillbanned i did my time    :}
<hiexpo> hola IdleOne  and ikonia
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-06
<bazhang> <yolo_> how long does it take to get unbanned ?
<bazhang> real name: HaTTer
<rww> NeVEr
<bazhang> <floatingpoint> bazhang yolo
<bazhang> super bad news
<bazhang> <ShutemDown> Hello friends, what is the best way to disable ACPI?  I'm tired of the NSA riding my D
<bazhang> PM with shutemdown went well
<bazhang> git-cola): highly caffeinated git GUI
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> how can I root my BMW on-board computer. I use Ubuntu
<bazhang> halp
<k1l_> how to repair my mercedes benz. i have bunch of ubuntu cds in the trunk
<bazhang> hahahaha
<DJones> To repair a Mercedes Benz? Don't you just replace the driver
<k1l_> :)
<bazhang> !ouch
<DJones> Thinking about it, Merc drivers are pretty sane, its the brand new Range Rover drivers I worry about when I see them in the rear view mirror
<DJones> I've set a banforward from #ubuntu to ##fix_your_connection for SittingShiva (BT ref 62130), pm'd and explained and asked them to let either me or #ubuntu-ops know when its stabilised for it to be removed
<DJones> Removed as it seems to have fixed itself
<DJones> And reinstated under 62131
<ubottu> In ubottu, k1l_ said: !conky is To set up Conky see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<ubottu> SMileyMcgee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> nothing
<ubottu> SMileyMcgee called the ops in #ubuntu (HI ITS ME)
<k1l> *sigh*
<SMileyMcgee> !ops
<SMileyMcgee> unless ye repent you shall all like wise perish
<ikonia> already told the bot to ignore him
<ikonia> so it won't trigger any more
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> hairiseverywhere and hello are on the same address
<DJones> Pretty much yep, not sure how to set a +q on the web gateway addresses
<bazhang>  /mode #channel +q *!*@ip
<DJones> Ah yeah, didn't think of that, thought there was something special for web gateway addresses
<bazhang> chanserv.py chokes on the gateway
<bazhang> the former floodbots would ban the IP on remove
<DJones> Set /mode +q *!*@38.116.192* which should stop the issue now
<ikonia> I don't think it does
<ikonia> as the webchat gets around it
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> (as in the web chat cloak)
<DJones> I see what you mean
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> he'll only come back with a new ip, just catch it when you see it
<DJones> Would /mode +q *!*@*38.116.192* catch it
<ikonia> yes,,,,
<ikonia> I think
<DJones> Seems to pick up the gateway part of the cloak
<ikonia> qi ?
<DJones> Just wondering that
<DJones> I did /mode +q *!*@*38.116.192* It added the i itself
<ikonia> ircadmin is back
<bazhang> multiple channels network wide
<ikonia> yay
<Pricey> A full ip e.g. *!*@aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd would work against both webchat and direct connections.
<bazhang> what about a cloak, should IRCadmin get his wish
<Pici> ip bans always see through cloaks
<bazhang> suhweet
<bazhang> I wonder if /cs lart could fix the gateway ban/quiet choke
<IdleOne> Why was #ubuntu set +i ?
<Pici> DJones typo?
<IdleOne> maybe
<IdleOne> Pici: he is looking for the lord of the rings
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-07
<ubottu> nedbat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> false alarm ^
<rww> lol i scared off a troll with my scariness
<rww> rawr
<elky> i like how he joined a channel of fake users to educate them about their fakeuserness
<rww> elky: he's the Holden Caufield of IRC
<rww> and equally tedious
<elky> heh
<Flannel> WWHCD?
<Flannel> (He'd call everyone phony, that's what he'd do.)
<valorie> and put on his people shooting hat
<valorie> not unlike chanops
<valorie> ;-)
<DJones> IdleOne: Pici: It wasn't something I set deliberatly, I set a +q as /mode +q *!*@*38.116.192* to stop multiple web gateway users with slightly different ip's trolling, when it was set, for some reason it went as +qi rather than just +q But I thought that was just something automatic for that hostname and not channel wide
<bazhang> <alteregoa> i am looking for a ubuntu versio without systemd
<bazhang> <alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<bazhang> * [IamSoSad] #ubuntu #freenode
<Pici> maybe he wants to crosspost to #debian or something (hes not there, but whatever)
<DJones> Possible troll .... sexappeal> how does one patch KDE2 under FreeBSD? (from #ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> unopaste repeated itself in #ubuntu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7412089/ (note that the +q is not repeated, but the message and -q both are).
<tsimpson> it probably lagged
<Jordan_U> Still, lag should not cause it to repeat itself like that.
<rww> it would if the user said enough to trigger it twice
<Jordan_U> I'm not saying that isn't what caused it, I think it probably is. I'm saying that lag *shouldn't* cause that to happen.
<rww> so it issued a +q and message after one time, then did it again. you only saw one +q because the ircd silently ignores duplicate list mode changes
<rww> how would you code around that?
<tsimpson> if it sent both +q in the same message (/mode +qq host host) the server will combine them
<Jordan_U> It depens on how the existing code is structured, but it's certainly not impossible if that's what you're implying.
<rww> FloodBot did it by having multiple floodbots and doing lag detection between them, which was not exactly fun
<rww> I'm not sure how else to do it in a way that will detect inter-server lag as well as client-server lag
<tsimpson> it's not impossible to work around, but it's practically impossible with spaghetti^Wsupybot
<rww> hehe
<Jordan_U> rww: I would think of it less as detecting lag and more as preventing redundant operations. If you've already tried to quiet someone, don't try to quiet them again (unless of course they've since been unquieted). Only send a message to a user after quieting them. Don't try to unquiet someone if you've already tried to unquiet them, etc.
<tsimpson> the trouble is when the state is not updated because of the lag
<Jordan_U> Hence why I talked about "don't quiet if you've already tried to quiet" rather than "don't try to quiet if they're already +q", but I'm not planning to look at the actual code, so meh :)
<tsimpson> so it needs to add another layer of state, probably not simple to refactor
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-08
<bazhang> <TM26> I just read about .. Ubuntu has a dark side !! With NSA ??? Is that truth.???
 * rww giggles
<bazhang> the truth is out there!
<Unit193> I want to believe!
<ubottu> CCSabathia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore *!*@66.30.211.158
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> That seems premature
<servo> are there guidelines for ubuntu-offtopic?
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> yes, they're in the topic of said channel
<rww> same ones as #ubuntu, without the support topic
<servo> whats the difference between #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss ?
<chu> -offtopic is literally, offtopic, -discuss is discussions about the direction/future of Ubuntu (and Canonical).
<chu> Hence why you will rarely see discussions about Ubuntu in -offtopic.
<servo> ah
<servo> so offtopic is an infinite set of topics minus the topic of ubuntu
<Flannel> yes
<Flannel> while still being CoC compliant
<phunyguy> ...with rules of co..... yes the CoC
<servo> you had to call it coc
<phunyguy> I think we are done here
<chu> Code of Conduct!
<chu> Dirty minded animal >.>
<servo> thanks for the pointers. much appreciated
<bazhang> why is Molean trying to mount xorg.conf
<bazhang> he's pretty much ignored everything cfhowlett ben64 and holstei n have told him
<Flannel> servo: If there's nothing else we can help you with in here today, feel free to leave whenever, to keep this channel free for other folks who need it, thanks.
<servo> Flannel: is there a user limit?
<rww> no, but we use the channel user list to keep track of who needs help
<rww> hence all the +v nonsense
<servo> ah, ok
<servo> adios muchachos
<bazhang> <Molean> WilliamTell: I think mount says they are RW, but they are all definitely read only
<bazhang> he's been asking that same question for many many hours; just does not like the answers he's gotten
<bazhang> <Molean> I feel like Im getting harassed here
<bazhang> augh!
<bazhang> system files/filesystem...
<bazhang> his story just keeps changing. yikes, 11 hours now
 * Pricey hands AlanBell a http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin 
<security_fan> pricey
<ikonia> security_fan: please don't spam in here as you have been doing in other channels
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<popey> 10:46:29 #ubuntu-offtopic: < security_fan> popey nigger
<popey> not very nice.
<security_fan> :)
<security_fan> bitchboy
<ikonia> popey: missed that one, thank you
<popey> np
<elky> popey: did you run over someone's cat?
<ikonia> based on his other channels targets
<popey> only once
<ikonia> it would appear he has a select list of people
<popey> i thought the one in -offtopic was tab-fail looking for p ricey
<ikonia> probably
<elky> are they already banned from #u?
<ikonia> no, they parted
<elky> ah, im tempted to pre-empt there for future events
<ikonia> I considered it also
<elky> done
 * popey hugs everyone and goes back to poking phones with a stick
<jussi> popey: that what you do at your job? jab phones with a stick?
<Tm_T> quite popeyish job to do
<popey> mostly
<popey> sometimes poke developers with the stick too
<popey> but I make sure to clean it afterwards
<jussi> popey: yeah, thats pretty nasty business
<AlanBell> Pricey: done the sasl thing now
<Pricey> AlanBell: Awesome, I'll have to find someone else to embarass.
<k1l> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<k1l> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> <Juesto> i go against many linux philosophy, but its how i want it  # but he claims its not his fault that his system is broken :/
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-09
<phunyguy> !appeals > FireBeard
<zykotick9> was i just kicked from #ubuntu?  i certainly didn't see any message in irssi, but also haven't seen any activity - since that flood, which i really don't think i provoked in any way...
<zykotick9> never mind... (someone else posted to the channel). thanks #ubuntu OPs, you provide a service i certainly couldn't.  that's for your efforts.
<zykotick9> s/that's/thanks/
<phunyguy> so.. about #ubuntu... ullblull (~frasheri@190.210.30.213) has quit (Quit: iLeGaiS Security Clan =/= OwNED MoFoS ;-))
<phunyguy> seemed to be a small bot attack that unopaste pwned
<phunyguy> bots incoming in #ubuntu...
<phunyguy> getting attackedpretty good in there....
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> oh joy
<ubottu> owh called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> oh goodness, what did I come home to
<phunyguy> seems to be the same few IPs
<phunyguy> so I banned those.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu Arduino wanting to discuss offtopic things during spammings.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Debbie_Burns said: !failure is <reply>success!
<phunyguy> someone else take the con in #ubuntu.  I have stuff to do. :)
<phunyguy> a chu is their
<Tm_T> phunyguy: flu?
<one> What is the most direct way to obtain a source package of the generic kernel already running apt-get pulls linux-meta with a different versioning.
<valorie> one, you can look at kernel.org
<one> valorie: Ubuntu has it's own custom kernel doesn't it?
<valorie> yes, but that's not what you asked
<one> I asked about  the
<knome> and this is not a support channel to begin with
<one>              generic kernel already running (Ubuntu kernel)
<valorie> sorry, knome
<one> Whatever apt-get pulled down it is not the same version as what is running the crypto doesn't match and it is unable to unlock the LVM.
<one> The package lists the same version as the running generic kern, but when compiled it compiles as a newer version with the mentioned problem.
<valorie> one: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> very nice helpful people there
<one> unblock one
<phunyguy> Tm_T: mm?
<phunyguy> I think so.
<phunyguy> no idea though.
<knome> o hai Tm_T.
<Tm_T> phunyguy: "a chu"
<bazhang> ou chu
<phunyguy> oh.....lol...I am also sick...
<one> unblock one
<knome> one, stop posting that.
<one> that
<one> I have a story, or many
<bazhang> please exit the channel at this time one
<one> come on over for tea
<one> what channel?
<one> show me a map
<one> point to the channel
<one> u play game?
<one> smoke crack and eat pork ribs?
<one> If you exit channel it isnt going to be asked
<one> bazhang: incase you haven't noticed
<one> there's muslims all over
<DJones> one: Please stop, this channel is for operator/channel issues, not for general chat
<one> What do they do?
<one> no matter what they deny
<one> all things work together for the good of those who love God
<one> police kidnapped me and stripped me naked in front of cameras took pictures of my penis and locked me up with a robot called a doctor and then gave me a jehovas witness bible that has 'updates'
<one> updates!
<one> do you see in colors
<one> do all the horses have shades or colors?
<one> smoke detectors and gubbament programs
<one> did you call up hinkley?
<one> start arranging access to the next nuclear weapons test
<one> code in the spot
<one> still searching for a heart out there
<one> hearts in atlantis old man
<one> do you have a cell phone tower installed in your skull?
<one> have to pay to use it on top of that?
<one> there are two possibilities
<one> either my face can be glowing and melted from radiation or it is a holographic simulation
<one> Moses wore a veil
<one> you can argue about it but theres really only one way to find out
<one> military simulations must include fractal traversal
<one> Set the machine up so that it is programmable.
<one> not just download crap from apt
<one> true science requires an untampered control
<one> a secular word for virgin
<DJones> !ops !staff Anybody around to help with a botnet in #ubuntu
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> owh called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> lol dude we don't need your life story (#u)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cpined said: ubottu, problem is I can no longer use my mouse to bring up a browser.  Normally, I have seen the extension pack shell script under /media/VBOX....
<bazhang> <TSHirt> im glad this channel is filled with kind people i cant imagine if it wasnt
<bazhang> just banned in #debain
<bazhang> phunyguy, got +o in #ubuntu still
<bazhang> @ rather
<tsimpson> you were right the first time
<bazhang> ok
<tsimpson> ChanServ to the rescue
<genii> Heh... "<Yelu> Armag3dd0n1, your battery's life would last 2 times longer in /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic"
<phunyguy> bazhang: I had temporarily last night in rww's absense.  I am not a normal op there (yet)
<IdleOne> there is no such thing as a normal op
<IdleOne> we are all deranged to one extent or another
<Unit193> phunyguy: I'm not an OP there at all. \o/
<genii> Deranged is the new normal.
<phunyguy> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-10
<TJ-> we seem to have a convo 'bot again, in #ubuntu, nicknamed "Rohan-"
<rww> not a robot, but they are a bit unsupportive
<rww> going to get ejected if they don't shape up
<elky> been warned several times by several people now
<bazhang> why do people try to install from tarball etc when they can barely compile or use the repos...
<ikonia> bazhang: are you there ?
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> can I drop you a pm I need a bit of help with something
<bazhang> sure
<ikonia> ta
<k1l> the first one caught
<bazhang> * [_1_Matt] (~18960001@adsl-70-233-137-161.dsl.okcyok.sbcglobal.net):
<bazhang> two of them
<DJones> pircbot shows up in /whois
<bazhang> I saw that
<DJones> maxsan is one in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> is that bad ?
<bazhang> it's 'one'
<DJones> Isn't one also known as secam
<ikonia> yeah, just kick him on site
<ikonia> no more time wasted with him
<DJones> ]Just looking at the ip to make sure it is the same
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> just checked it, it's in the same range
<MaxSan> Hey, I am banned from #ubuntu..  can anyone tell me why please?
<MaxSan> I was directed to this channel for help
<ikonia> MaxSan: where did you get directed to this channel from ?
<MaxSan> someone said to ask here from #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> MaxSan: who ?
<MaxSan> Im not sure, I just got banned from the channel also for asking this question lol
<ikonia> MaxSan: who told you to come here
<MaxSan> Look in chat history of channel
<MaxSan> i closed it as  got banned for askinh
<MaxSan> asking*
<MaxSan> dinner is out, back shortly. really want t get this fixed ><
<ikonia> MaxSan: come back when you tell me who told you to come here
<ikonia> looks like he was correct and he's been judged harhsly, my fault, I'll sort it out
<DJones> There is an ative ban against jinglescafe
<DJones> active
<ikonia> yeah,
<ikonia> that was also "one" "g0d" "syko" etc etc etc
<ikonia> time wasting exercise
<DJones> Yeah, I took it to be "one" because of the ident
<ikonia> the IP range is correct
<ikonia> the ident and client are correct
<ikonia> the "someone told me to come here" but they didn't, is correct, however it looks like someone did
<ikonia> it's him
<ikonia> it's exactly the same IP as jingles cafe
<ikonia> and the same ident
<ikonia> and the same client
<ikonia> and the same story
<DJones> is jinglescafe also "one"
<ikonia> yes
<DJones> ok
<ikonia> one/g0d/syk0/lancer/
<ikonia> many others
<ikonia> I thought it was the same range, didn't realise its the exact same IP
<ikonia> I've messaged him with an apologie and asked him to rejoin
<ikonia> however not sure what to do with him
<ikonia> as I don't want to waste any more time with this guy and his fantasy stuff/timewasting behaviour, or waste anyone elses time with it
<ikonia> but that's just my personal opinion due to how many times he messes people around
<MaxSan> Hey sorry about that, back now
<MaxSan> am I in the right place to find out what the issue is?
<ikonia> MaxSan: apologies, I'll explain the problem
<ikonia> MaxSan: we have a problem user that has the same information as you, hence why you are banned
<ikonia> MaxSan: can you tell me where you are connecting from now ?
<MaxSan> Oh i connect via a VPN
<MaxSan> UK server
<ikonia> is the server yours ?
<MaxSan> No its an online service
<ikonia> the vpn is an online service ?
<MaxSan> yeh
<ikonia> (apologies for the questions just trying to understand the sittion)
<MaxSan> its shared i think they have about 4k users on at any one time
<ikonia> MaxSan: can you tell me the name of the online service ?
<MaxSan> yeh sure il grab the link
<MaxSan> one sec
<ikonia> thanks
<MaxSan> https://airvpn.org/
<MaxSan> What can I do to remove the ban from me? is it just the IP?
<MaxSan> or can you whitelist my nickserv or something?
<ikonia> MaxSan: if you have somehwere else to connect from that won't be a problem
<ikonia> however that host is used to as an abuse host.
<IdleOne> I would suggest you request the admins change your ident one@94.229.74.91 the "one" part if you can't change that yourself that is.
<ikonia> IdleOne: that can be changed, the jinglesban
<MaxSan> How do i go about that?
<ikonia> the ident is known to change with the user, which is part of the reason the whole host is banned I believe .
<ikonia> MaxSan: changing the ident won't matter,
<ikonia> I suggest not connecting from this host.
<IdleOne> but now that we know which bouncer service it is we might be able to report this problem user
<MaxSan> Il try and switch to a different server see if it helps
<MaxSan> what were they doing?
<ikonia> just being a problem
<MaxSan> heh
<IdleOne> constant annoyance and such
<MaxSan> I though someone had been overly offended at me complaining about having to recompile  unity to add everything to my icon tray :D
<IdleOne> anyway I'll leave you with ikonia now. Thanks for being understanding MaxSan
<ikonia> apologies
<ikonia> MaxSan: no, that was totally my fault, over-reacted
<MaxSan> heh np. il switch out n see what I can find that works then
<ikonia> super, thank you
<MaxSan> bye folks
<ikonia> https://airvpn.org/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&andor_type=&sid=eae19f3d378334aade5ce802accd9f32&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&search_app_filters[forums][sortKey]=date&search_app_filters[forums][searchInKey]=&search_term=jingle&search_app=members
<ikonia> oops, longer link than I thought, sorry
<ikonia> 4.30/89 depending on the meal
<ikonia> ops, wrong hannel
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> sorry, making a mess
<bazhang> unlike you so a bit funny, sorry
<ikonia> laugh away, it's warrented
<ubottu> In ubottu, haroldofurtado said: I din't know that there is a offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2014-05-11
<bazhang> <peterpacz1> ActionParsnip: Is there even fancy things like sudo, or adduser?
<rww> Rarity: something we can help you with?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-04
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Ghostier child porn.)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (please tban ghostier forever = child porn)
<tonyyarusso> Yikes
<phunyguy> good grief.
<elky> i wish i could say this was a first
<phunyguy> now you got stevendale coming in (at least with a solid nickname) asking why there aren't any amd64+mac images.
<elky> it's also a reminder to not open links from irc while at work
<phunyguy> this isn't a new thing.
<tonyyarusso> Thanks Flannel for being faster than me.  Comment the living daylights out of that on BT....
<Unit193> k-lined.
<WhatisubuntuW> The +1 topic still says Vivid is in development
<ubottu> Riddell called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<k1l_> is it done? i dont see anything there
<k1l_> ok, dholbach is on it
<Unit193> self-confidence1 (~124@97e19112.skybroadband.com)
<bazhang> <geirha> AlexEagle8128: yes, format it to vfat, and next time, don't use dd for the iso
<bazhang> my understanding is that the iso is hybrid
<k1l_> it is
<Pici> okay then
<Pici> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> Werewolf?  Seriously?  We couldn't find a real animal that starts with W?
<Pici> Neither Jackalopes or Unicorns are real either
<tonyyarusso> Fair point
<bazhang> jpds to the rescue
<jpds> Not really.
<bazhang> with dafty there, pretty much
<jpds> It'd cost them, what, <£10 ?
<k1l> <phix> k1l: right, I will ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> got a huge list in bantracker, better keep an eye on him
<genii> He/she not even in -ot right now
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-05
<ubottu> In ubottu, STC said: ! That is good!
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (IronicBadger)
<cprofitt> I see someone already took care of IronicBadger
<Myrtti> I growled.
<bazhang> is mepis even based on ubuntu?
<bazhang> I thought it was an rpm one
<jpds> Google says Debian.
<jpds> Oh, yeah, 2.6.36 kernel.
<bazhang> yikes
<phunyguy> was a good kernel.
<phunyguy> (was)
<bazhang> is that the kernel from 11.10 or something
<phunyguy> Naah I think it was before then
<phunyguy> 11.10 was 3.0 iirc
<bazhang> out of date kernel on unsupported distro, whats not to love
<phunyguy> yep, 11.10 was 3.0, and 11.04 was 2.6.38... 10.10 was 2.6.35
<bazhang> he keeps getting all the links that say exactly what to do, and the same "no work"
<bazhang>  As a result of your hostlity, I am feeling less love for Ubuntu as a whole where previously I had viewed the Ubuntu community as very open and helpful.
<bazhang> yes, lets open the doors to every kernel on every OS ever
<bazhang> dating back to kernel 1.0 on sls
<bazhang> @random mepis pclos HURD
<ubottu> pclos
<Pici> :(
<Pici> I've yet to see a HURD question in #ubuntu though
<bazhang> that hurd me ubuto
 * genii smacks the bot
<bazhang> I will risk the inevitable banning
<bazhang> @random blastfromthepast HURD
<ubottu> blastfromthepast
<bazhang> w00t
<genii> @comment 67529 Random gibberish, asked to stop, persisted
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Jordan_U> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<bazhang> is wubi still being around the gods way to torture us before they kill us
<bazhang> @random wubi torturekill
<ubottu> torturekill
<bazhang> thought so
<Jordan_U> Any objection to: !no wubi is <reply> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> ?
<Jordan_U> !no wubi is <reply> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<bazhang> nary a one
<bazhang> multiple plaudits instead
<genii> Heh, torturekill
<Jordan_U> I really liked the concept behind, and even most of the implementation of, Wubi. It's sad that nobody really cared about it enough to maintain it correctly.
<k1l_> wubi needs to die. it promises more than it can give.
<k1l_> and a problem is that people see that as a regular install when its imho only a testing thingy
<Jordan_U> It is dead. If Canonical or anyone else is still actually pretending to support it for Ubuntu 12.04 they're lying or haven't actually looked into the issues with it.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: It could have been a regular install. There was (IMHO) nothing wrong with the concept.
<genii> It was actually still bundled all the way up to 13.04
<k1l_> its still included iirc. it was told its not supported but user keep coming into #u and having used wubi with new isos.
<bazhang> the concept was bad, wubi is bad, QED THE END
<genii> Hm, the dirs at cdimage.ubuntu.com seem kind of screwy. cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/vivid/release/  seems to have only powerpc server images for instance
<genii> Hm, same for utopic
<Unit193> genii: They use the special releases.ubuntu I believe.
<genii> Unit193: Interesting.
<genii> Jordan_U: They were also asking in -locoteams. I recommended asking in #launchpad
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-06
<daftykins> adsjlkdk could do with being +q'd or kicked please :)
<daftykins> timewasting troll
<ubottu> Quantos called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<daftykins> on the same guy.
<popey> k
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest20647)
<bazhang> * fatyun (~insert@211.142.189.238) has joined
<bazhang> icesword^
<k1l_> bad news then
<bazhang> considering he's on the kline-on-sight list, yeah
<k1l_> wondering about the attitude of a user? just look into the bantracker and see lots of entries....
<Pricey> bazhang: Where's this kline-on-sight list?
<bazhang> Pricey, imaginary wish list variety
<bazhang> plus the last five or six times he's been klined seem to indicate he's a bit beyond the usual catalyzable
<bazhang> not surprised though, 7-8 years of death threats from him tend to do that
<genii> Death threats, what?
<bazhang> from icesword?
<k1l_> do the uos channels get logged?
<k1l_> i can only see  the old uds channels in irclogs.ubuntu.com
<genii> Is https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ abandoned? No apps for 14.10 or 15.04, yet EOL such as 10.04 through 11.10, 12.10 through 13.10
<bazhang> <VividVervet> This is exactly what the ubuntu official help told me
<bazhang> they told him to enable root
<genii> Hm
<tonyyarusso> "the ubuntu official help"?
<bazhang> #ubuntu innit
<bazhang> the way he worded it, sounded like preparing a lawsuit
<tonyyarusso> Good luck with that.
<tonyyarusso> "Hi, I'd like to sue Ubuntu."  'Ummmmmm, that's not even a legal entity.'
<bazhang> final ruling "systemd is guilty as charged" sentence: five years of HURD
<tonyyarusso> I blame gord.
<bazhang> that too
<genii> We should have discaimers like "may set your house on fire and terrorize your cat"
<bazhang> what about awk?
<bazhang> @random cat awk HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> the shot hurd round the systemd
<tonyyarusso> awkhurd turtle?
<tonyyarusso> Or awkhurd penguin?
<tonyyarusso> Definitely haven't heard of awkhurd cat.
<k1l_> he should obviously sue mark, since he said we have to use systemd now :)
<valorie> k1l_: I sure hope they do!
<valorie> but did not notice a logs announcement in channel
<hggdh> socratic on #u needs attention
<k1l> so softlayer.com is cholbys new proxy now?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-07
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (joyo999)
<joyo999> hello
<joyo999> what happened
<elky> you're well aware, george
<joyo999> yea
<joyo999> i think you guys have to consider about this person
<joyo999> mr bazhang
<joyo999> his ambition is to rule over freenode
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ZxoR said: ubottu, but there is any recommended card with this specifications: PCI-e, Analog, maybe with HDMI but RCA is good too.
<daftykins> known troll adsjlkdk bound to start kicking off soon... plus with his inappropriately named friend
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-08
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (anife)
<daftykins> < NateHiggers> i can show you my id
<daftykins> this guy is back
<genii> @comment 67556 Adbot
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <LinuxFan47> Ubuntu mate 14.04
<bazhang> is that a new spin
<Jordan_U> bazhang: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/ubuntu-mate-is-now-an-official-ubuntu-flavor
<bazhang> thanks Jordan_U
<bazhang> !mate
<Jordan_U> bazhang: You're welcome.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-09
<hfdhfhfhurururhf> Anyone have a mew to trade?
<PlasmaStar> For a channel that repeatedly highlights me for most of the time that I'm there. Suddenly I find myself attached to it, to see spam. Why the FUCK am I banned for speaking one line to try and interrupt a spam bot.
<PlasmaStar> I am not the least bit amused by this particular brand of spammer either, but damn it if I'm not pissed about your bot's behavior even more.
<PlasmaStar> You know what, I made a fool of myself.
<Unit193> #ubuntu I presume?
<PlasmaStar> Nah, wrong network even...
<PlasmaStar> Yeah, #ubuntu though
<PlasmaStar> Be cool if you just ignored that. My fault.
<PlasmaStar> Just woke up. Eyes barely open. :(
<Unit193> I'd recommend calming down too though.  What network is this you speak of anyway?
<PlasmaStar> EFNet
<PlasmaStar> They get flooded quite often and a particular phrase makes some of it part the channel.
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<Unit193> Anything else we can help you with?
<PlasmaStar> No thanks. Sorry to interrupt.
<Unit193> Sure, have a nice day then.
<PlasmaStar> You too.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-05-10
<daftykins> please get rid of 'secnulldev'
<daftykins> anyone?
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<daftykins> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-09
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> hmmm
<k1l> do you want to mark a user in the bantracker?
<valorie> nope, it was just very slow to give me a link
<valorie> but since I had a link, I commented that way
<valorie> is there any way to hide joins and parts channel by channel?
<valorie> I'd like to not hide them on any chan where I have ops, but it seems mostly pointless on the others
<k1l_> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<k1l_> that depends on the client used. that link got a lot of examples
<Unit193> Might want to mention kvirc/znc.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> thank you, I'll check for konversation
<valorie> I was thinking there might be a way in freenode, since I can't be the only person who wants to do this.....
<valorie> looks like konvi it is all or nothing
<valorie> Unit193: I'll never join you! (in irssi)
<Unit193> :D
<k1l_> chillpill_> Usage: !translate FromLanguage ToLanguage Word or Phrase to translate
<k1l_> is that a script/bot?
<Pici> what do you think?
<k1l_> there was some other output again and i asked him to stop that sort of script.
<Pici> yep
<bazhang> <kittykitty> bazhang, i just accidently wrote over stuff with dd is all
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> whether bot or script chillpill__ is silent all over
<k1l_> cer> yes im on freebsd
<hautamaeki> hello! how to use bash to overtake my neighbor's computer?
<wxl> hautamaeki: don't you get bored of repeating yourself?
<k1l_> hautamaeki: i think we had this  discussion often enough now. please stop asking this.
<hautamaeki> what are you talking about?
<k1l_> hautamaeki: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/26/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t21:03
<hautamaeki> she's got some system issues and ask for my help, but i can't get remote
<k1l_> now please leave.
<hautamaeki> wow, that was some nasty mean person. thats not me, that is some other guy with the same nickname
<wxl> hautamaeki: really? we're not as stupid as we look. XD
<k1l_> at least he was not offering naked underage videos like the last time
<hautamaeki> hello! is there a skillful ubuntu operator here with some spare time?
<dax> yes, but i'd rather not spend it creeping on your neighbors
<hautamaeki> obviously there are some strong prejudices about me here. not sure from where all that hate is coming from. i'm just trying to be a good neighbor and set up her webcam.
<hautamaeki> what's wrong with that
<dax> it's coming from the last times you asked for help, when you were talking about hacking and perving using your neighbor's camera
<dax> now that we've cleared that up, is there anything else we can help you with today?
<hautamaeki> no way, you totally misunderstand something, i would never do something like that
<dax> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/#ubuntu-2016-04-25.log:2016-04-25 19:15:20     < hautamaeki>   Hello! What command can I use in terminal to hack my neighbors web cam?
<dax> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/#ubuntu-2016-04-25.log:2016-04-25 19:18:32     < hautamaeki>   She's really nice piece of ass, like 8 or 9. C'mon I'll share video with anyone who help!
<dax> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/#ubuntu-2016-04-24.log:2016-04-24 20:29:39     < hautamaeki>   Hello! What command should I type in terminal so I could hack my neighbor's computer?
<dax> Probably about time you stop lying, just a thought.
<hautamaeki> no way, that's not me. someone is trying to frame me
<dax> Yes it is, and no they're not.
<hautamaeki> what kind of twisted mined would do something like this
<dax> You, apparently. Anything else?
<hautamaeki> i never insulted another fellow human being in my life
<dax> or are you just planning to sit in #ubuntu-ops making stuff up for the rest of the day
<hautamaeki> that's no how i nave been raised
<dax> let me know which so i know whether to kick you out or not
<hautamaeki> ok i will leave bat just so you know
<hautamaeki> you are making a great unjustice here
<dax> just so you know, i wasn't born yesterday
<hautamaeki> this is just not right
<dax> ttyl
<hautamaeki> but as you wish
<hautamaeki> bye
<hautamaeki> still i wish you all the best sir
<dax> @mark hautamaeki insisting he's being "framed". is, unsurprisingly, lying about it.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-10
<dax> 06:27 <-- glitchd (~glitchd@24-155-214-229.dyn.grandenetworks.net) has quit (Killed (Sigyn (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<dax> and there's our first sigyn false positive i've seen
<dax> (PMed thomas)
<dax> fixed
<Jordan_U> dax: Fixed meaning the k-line was removed or Sigyn was modified to not trigger on false positives of that kind?
<dax> Jordan_U: I know that the k-line was removed. I do not know if the pattern was removed, but I would guess so.
<hautamaeki> Hello! Anyone here that knows remote control by heart?
<hautamaeki> Hello! How can I become ubuntu team operators leader?
<dax> become an Ubuntu Member, then nominate yourself at the next IRCC election, then survive being weeded out by the current IRCC and CC, then get elected.
<dax> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<dax> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<dax> good luck have fun
<elky> But first, find a time machine and go back to before you asked us for help in making child porn and avoid that part.
<dax> On the contrary, I would say a history of bad decisions in no way disqualifies one from being on IRCC
<hautamaeki> Again with this creepy sexual thing. What's wrong with you guys, is that all you think off?
<hautamaeki> Good day!
<dax> hautamaeki: I mean, it's why you're banned from #ubuntu, so it is rather relevant to the ban resolution channel for #ubuntu
<dax> @mark hautamaeki I'd vote for him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> aw
<elky> Probably time to stop him visiting.
<niko> Jordan_U: Sigyn won't look at flood anymore in #ubuntu
<Unit193> He's not here, but thanks that's likely useful.
<hautamaeki> rm ./ikonia ./dax ./k1l
<hautamaeki> sudo rm -rf ./ikonia
<hautamaeki> sudo -s
<hautamaeki> kill ikonia
<hautamaeki> pidof ikonia
<hautamaeki> ps aux | grep ikonia
<k1l> <Singam> someone how do i install ubuntu in ubuntu  Singam> Sex
<k1l> that name rings a bell
<k1l> <Singam> I had the same problem like u ...soi installed linux mint....its waaaay better than gayubuntu
<elky> changed hautamaeki's ban from forward to plain ban
<elky> valorie: tell me more about this tyil character in #ubuntu-women.
<elky> got got himself a cloak and rejoined apparently
<elky> dax: also i'm pretty sure he was there with me0wmix
<elky> they've only said a few lines though, we'll just keep an eye on them
<dax> is a linode, not sure
<elky> oh boy a newcomer. i'm sure it is completely unrelated.
<elky> oh that's an arch newbie op i think
<dax> their nick is familiar somehow, yeah
<valorie> elky: a couple of people complained to me privately, and I had seen him (as you have) be a tiresome troll
<elky> right, i'm getting some history from our current visitor
<valorie> so while I was thinking about it, I banned him, but as he was being quiet atm, I didn't kick (as I recall)
<elky> he's gone and complained about us to #fedora-diversity. oh noes however will we survive.
<valorie> evidently he trolls all the women's groups
<elky> yup
<elky> i imagine that's how you knew of him?
<valorie> so you think this fskd is the same troll?
<elky> no
<elky> that's one of the arch ops
<elky> coming to tell me that he's trying to get #fedora-diversity to rise up against us or something. he's had no replies there so, lol.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-11
<TuxTheRabbit> Hello
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (palegreen300)
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu palegreen300 Entitled attitude, doesn't "have the patience" for the free support they are being given.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> cfhowlett improving the situation as much as usual :|
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wyoung said: ubottu: that is awesome news!
<wyoung> hey, I can't see mto join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> hello
<wyoung> hi ikonia!
<wyoung> How are you this fine evening?
<ikonia> all well,
<ikonia> lets see why you're blocked
<wyoung> awesome news
<ikonia> any idea before I go digging ?
<wyoung> same reason I was blocked from #ubuntu probably, but I have been forgiven on that channel
<ikonia> lets see
<wyoung> ikonia: I was probably offtopic, which is weird considering the channel is already titled offtopic
<ikonia> oh it's you
<ikonia> I remember now seeing the logs
<ikonia> you tried to start fights, then joined other channels to complain/continue the fights
<wyoung> oh no, you are mistaken
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<wyoung> I was defending myself against other users who were egging me on
<ikonia> you insisted on silly things like using trademark ever times someone said the word ubuntu in #ubuntu
<ikonia> and various other things
<wyoung> ikonia: that was one of them, I was having an offtopic discussion about it
<ikonia> no you where not
<wyoung> in an offtopic channel
<ikonia> you where trying to cause a problem
<ikonia> and clearly trolling, it's not welcome
<wyoung> well that is subjective
<ikonia> just ranting about unity, trademark symbols and other stuf - it's just not welcome or needed
<wyoung> I was originally upset about unity being buggy, but I didn't want to speak about something on topic in an off topic channel so I spoke about other unrelated things
<ikonia> you trolled the channel
<ikonia> lets not mess around
<wyoung> either way, I udnerstand now that being an offtopic channel doesn't give me the right to speak offtopic, I understand that now
<ikonia> you came in to rant about unity, where told to stop and started picking holes such as "every time you say ubuntu use a trademark symbol"
<wyoung> as I said ikonia , that is subjective, being a channel that has a mandate of being offtopic of ubuntu it can be easy to make that mistake
<ikonia> no, it's not subjective
<wyoung> I have aplogised and I hope we can all be mature enough to get over it
<ikonia> neither was you joining this channel and posting youtube videos
<wyoung> or come to terms with it
<wyoung> yes, and I have aplogiesd for that
<ikonia> so basically - you behaved like a jerk, and got banned from multiple channels, thats the bottom line
<wyoung> ikonia: I know, I was there
<ikonia> good, as you seemed to have no idea a few minutes ago
<chu> It's offtopic in the sense it's not a support channel. If anything, discussion of Ubuntu is what keeps the channel going.
<ikonia> so you can use ubuntu - which is great, I think I'd rather leave it there
<ikonia> I don't think you have a need to use #ubuntu-offtopic at this time and I'd rather you just stuck to the support channel for the moment
<wyoung> ikonia: thank you for your input
<ikonia> no problem
<wyoung> chu: yes, I get that, and I love ubuntu
<wyoung> ikonia: you want to get dinner one night/.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what
<wyoung> to discus this further
<ikonia> errr no
<wyoung> oh
<ikonia> and you've going back to the silly behaviour that got you banned
<ikonia> so you have a choice a.) leave this channel and use #ubuntu like an adult inline with the guidelines b.) continue being silly and get banned and discussion stops
<wyoung> I thought we had a rapport
<ikonia> pick your option
<wyoung> silly? I was being mature and trying to bury the hachet by discussing this in person
<ikonia> "ok" - then "no thank you"
<wyoung> wow you are rude
<ikonia>  you still need to pick your option
<wyoung> My option is chivalry and politeness
<ikonia> then I suggest you show that by using #ubuntu without issue
<wyoung> I have no issues using #ubuntu
<wyoung> which is why I am not banned init
<ikonia> great,
<ikonia> so I think we are done here
<wyoung> I am talking about #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> and I've said - I'd rather you kept out of ubuntu-offtopic at this time, so the ban can stay
<wyoung> we are yes, I would like to speak to an op that is a bit mnore polite
<ikonia> wyoung: if you feel, I've been impolite to you, I'm sorry, but that won't change things
<ikonia> so I suggest you just focus on using #ubuntu for the mean time
<ikonia> we can review this again at a later date
<wyoung> ikonia: And dinner too?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops wyoung again with time wasting troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ikonia: maybe they
<Tm_T> 're paying?
<ikonia> not even money would inspire me
<wyoung> oh ffs
<wyoung> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> <wyoung> bazhang: how about you get on topic now, you have said your peace, now drop it
<wyoung> and?
<wyoung> you were going on
<bazhang> wyoung, we talked about you not doing this
<wyoung> I understood what you said you didnt have to keep at it
<bazhang> wyoung, but here you are again, after you said you would not
<wyoung> I didnt
<wyoung> I wasn't joking
<wyoung> I even stated that
<chu> I thought your options were chivalry and poltiness?
<wyoung> either way you are taking this out of proportion
<bazhang> wyoung, being asked to stop the offtopic does Not mean to chide those calling you offtopic for being offtopic themselves
<wyoung> chu: they were until bazhang kept at it
<bazhang> wyoung, you failed to stop the offtopic
<wyoung> bazhang: of course it does, being an op doesn't excuse you for not obeying the channel rules
<bazhang> wyoung, lets not go to this again
<bazhang> or that
<roofy> bazhang,  A friend told me to send this message to you... "wyoung says that you are immature" were at #linuxsociety
<roofy> "the invitation to dinner extends to you as well"
<bazhang> roofy, he is welcome to come here to discuss his ban
<bazhang> err thats several bans
<roofy> why do i have to be stuck in the middle of this, why don't you two settle this thing as adults like private message
<roofy> i'm busy with my webserver well here's what he said
<roofy> <wyoung> I am still banned from #ubunt-ops so no I am not
<roofy> <wyoung> and 3 != several
<roofy> <wyoung> 7 or more == several
<bazhang> roofy, no need, please exit the channel at this time
<k1l_> roofy: even when he tries to make look like he is innocent and this was a onetime issue. he got banned several times and was warned even more often. he spoiled his 2nd chances too often.
<roofy> well he stopped messaging me :-) after bazhang message
<bazhang> roofy, this is not your worry, please exit the channel
<k1l_> [wwwbukolaycom] (51d5a010@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.81.213.160.16): wwwbukolaycom
<k1l_> that spam user again
<dax> k1l_: +b $x:*bukolay* maybe?
<k1l_> yeah. but i think staff wants to look at that too since its hitting several other channels too.
<k1l_> iirc he got klined some times already.
<k1l_> LongFeng> Oh, by the way: The Earth King has invited you to Lake Laogai to fix his computer.
<elky>  lol
<dax> 19:40 < hautamaeki> unban me so I can come in
<dax> i'ma go with no
<elky> heh he tried you too?
<dax> ayup
<elky> if you catch him online please do forward him to the appeals process
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-12
<Unit193> iko> Jordan_U: Sigyn won't look at flood anymore in #ubuntu
<wyoung> Nice, I am unbanned from here now
<wyoung> Can I get back into #ubuntu?
 * wyoung takes a seat
<IdleOne> wyoung: No you can not be unbanned at this time. Please part this channel now.
<wyoung> IdleOne: oh
<wyoung> I will comply
<wyoung> have a nice night IdleOne!
<wyoung> Hope to see you in #ubuntu soon!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dars said: ubottu , I myself don't know what is the reason of hang
<ubottu> In ubottu, dars said: and i think IRC is filled with humans not bots
<dax> zfs factoid suggestion probably incoming
<dax> i don't touch zfs with a 10-foot pole, so someone else should look into it when it gets here :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, ducasse said: !no, zfs is <reply> ZFS is supported in 16.04, but only on data pools - the installer does not support installing to zfs on /
<dax> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<k1l> would make more sense to make a !rootzfs factoid for that instead of scratching the old one
<ikonia> I still believe we need a trusted wiki - maybe hosted on the ubottu url that we can give to trusted people to maintain docs
<ikonia> putting them on the ubuntu wiki just appears to be a waste of time
<wxl> how do you figure, ikonia ?
<k1l> fundies> why is ubuntu such a shit?
<k1l> fundies> ubuntus retarded and broke my system on upgrade
<dax> dealing with it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: BFS is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: CFS is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Completely_Fair_Scheduler
<bazhang> * [a_s_s_f_u_c_k] (~user3207@107-205-135-122.lightspeed.nworla.sbcglobal.net): user3207
<bazhang> seriously
<dax> today is a day.
<dax> also, those factoid suggestions do not seem contentful
<bazhang> black friday yolo
<genii> dax: Beat me to the "change your nick" by about a second there...
<bazhang> 5/13
<dax> and autorejoin, very sigh
<bazhang> not the safe nick change we hoped for!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-13
<dax> ubottu: tell Poke95 about away
<mcphail> Hi. Can someone kick _600360_ from #ubuntu please?
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (_600360_)
<Tm_T> moin
<ubottu> In ubottu, brunch875 said: ubottu, what is it that you can do?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dillon said: ubottu it is a home made dvd
<bazhang> PICIO
<Myrtti> Visconte Picio of Turin
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> hpvs17e called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, tim241 said: why is LOL not accepted?
<tim241> hi guys
<ikonia> hello tim241
<tim241> finally someone is nice enough to react to a simple hi
<tim241> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no problem, whats up ?
<tim241> how are you doing?
<ikonia> I'm fine
<ikonia> what's up ?
<tim241> good
<ikonia> how can #ubuntu-ops help you today
<tim241> not actually I was just curious of someone was chattin in this chat xD
<tim241> chatting*
<ikonia> so this channel is really for issues/questions that need the operators help
<ikonia> eg: someone got banned from the channel
<tim241> ok thx
<ikonia> it's not actually a chat channel
<ikonia> and not one we let people idle in
<tim241> I have one question why do you huys allow normal users to use commands?
<tim241> guys*
<ikonia> commands ?
<tim241> like !paste
<tim241> in the #ubuntu
<ikonia> it's just a bot
<ikonia> it allows people to give other people proven information
<tim241> ow ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> if you don't need anything else from the team, we ask that you please /part the channel, but if you have an issue/question about #ubuntu in future, you're welcome back here to ask
<tim241> what does /part #ubuntu-ops do?
<ikonia> it makes your client leave this channel
<tim241> I can just type /quit or /leave
<ikonia> that works too
<ikonia> welcome back
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Spinach repeating)
<Pici> sigh
<ikonia> tedious
<genii> Didn't seem like something to warrant an !ops call
<Pici> genii: they've been asking the same thing all day
<dax> and have been a problem in the past, i note
<bazhang> @random debain ubuntu HURD
<ubottu> ubuntu
<bazhang> what!
<chu> Ouch :(
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-14
<bazhang> <bazheng> vinny, canonical non canonical inputs, and so on - dunno kermit
<bazhang> thas not me
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Yehai same troll from 5 mintues ago)
<dax> of all the channels to try trolling bazhang in, he picked -ot...
<dax> Icesword is truly as dumb as a box of rocks.
<chu> lol
<chu> You're so popular bazhang <3
<IdleOne> A bos of rock can be useful
<IdleOne> box also
<Unit193> ...For throwing at people?
<Flannel> Bos-a-rock?  I prefer bos-a-nova
<Flannel> Well,
<AndChat176409> Hello. I've old ban on #ubuntu and want to cancel it
<AndChat176409> Who can assist me with this?
<AndChat176409> After last 16.04 there is no internet connection both on wi-fi and wire
<AndChat176409> And I have to use this banned IP
<Novice201y> Hello. Thatks to anyone that assisted me in canceling old ban on #ubuntu
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <icevanilla> Ice ice rabies
<knome> .btlogin
<knome> !btlogin
<knome> halp!
<Myrtti> login first
<Myrtti> then btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-15
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (l2uthl355 trolling, profanity)
<bazhang> <Queenslayer> br0seph, it's pretty hard to get anything answered in here it seems
<bazhang> hitting multiple channels with this kind of thing
<bazhang> one word/letter enter, then hello! guise! bump
<bazhang> immediate does the same in ##linux
<bazhang> my middle name is prescience
<dax> ubottu: ops-#kubuntu =~ s/$/, rww/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-motu =~ s/elkbuntu/elky, rww/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops =~ s/$/, chu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s/.$/, seednode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> note to self: go check all the ops factoids in core channels against the actual flags list
<bazhang> yehai is on the loose as uptmbaz
<dax> is he mad at uptime today too?
<bazhang> always
<dax> on the upside, he's identified today
<elky> valorie: i'm updating the launchpad groups for ops right now and you're already member of the #kubuntu-devel ops via the council group, and for cleanliness we don't add group members separately, so you're going to get a declined notice but it means absolutely nothing ok?
<bazhang> chu congrats on the #ubuntu oppage
<bazhang> or condolences
<chu> Thank you bazhang :)
<valorie> elky: totally fine
<seednode> Morning
<bazhang> hello seednode
<bazhang> 'borked system'
<elky> eh?
<bazhang> luckybunny in #ubuntu
<bazhang> says 16.04 is unstable
<dax> i only got one crash message when i loaded the live cd, it's clearly stable
<dax> https://i.imgur.com/savLKA6.png
<bazhang> same here
<bazhang> and this is on a twelve year old lenovo thinkpad
<elky> aiui it happens in virtual machines too
<valorie> heck, I'm running 16.10 and it's stable
<bazhang> haha
<valorie> but it is a heckuva machine
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-22-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2800-3690/3800 MHz, RAM: 23831/24030 MB, Storage: 289/967 GB, 286 procs, 144.17h up
<valorie> bought my son's "old" gaming laptop
<valorie> he built himself a new desktop for gaming
<bazhang> I *still* dont get credit for the pre-call of yakkety yak name
<elky> valorie: 24gb ram?
<valorie> I remember when 5 megabytes was something to cheer about
<bazhang> how long has yak had anything to install? that uptime looks to be near a week
<valorie> the damn thing has a tb of storage!
<valorie> bazhang: they published the new toolchain pretty quickly
<valorie> and we had plasma packages ~ready to go
<bazhang> valorie, nice
<valorie> they hit right after the freeze
<valorie> so far, so good
<bazhang> so near two months
<valorie> right, there is a point release we're trying to get out the door now
<valorie> 5.6.4
<valorie> that sounds good so far as well
<valorie> bazhang: kudos on the pre-cognition of Yakkety
<valorie> such wise, so wow
<bazhang> well what else was there
<bazhang> yojimbo?
<valorie> had to be Yak, I must agree
 * valorie shaves it
<valorie> and Yakkety makes it a nice jazz reference
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-08
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (atze ban requested)
<chu> Thanks DJones
<DJones> No probs, I had that queued up ready
<DJones> Only +q so they can still see how the channel operates as they said they would
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-09
<bazhang> [Druid-] (~quassel@xdsl-31-165-100-45.adslplus.ch): selsper
<bazhang> I seem to recall some issues with him
<bazhang> is yankdownunder offering up some quality advice of late
<elky> bazhang: what have you tried to get them more focussed?
<bazhang> yankdownunder seems to just make things up as support
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, rahim said: that is a very complete page
<latino31> how long is the ban supposed to last because im trying to decide if i want to wait or get another nick?
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> well i actually have another nick there but I'm talking about this one
<phunyguy> that won't help your cause.
<latino31> simple questions
<chu> Well, without looking, if you get another nick, it's just going to make the ban longer. But with that attitude anyway, wouldn't surprise me if it's going to be a while anyway
<hggdh> latino31: moving to another nick will configure ban evasion, which will make it even harder to be sympathetic to your issue
<latino31> how long does the ban last
<latino31> chu well i guess maybe i will get another nick
<hggdh> latino31: highlithing everybody also does not make a good impression
<latino31> ewww ban evasion scarrrry
<hggdh> latino31: anything else?
<latino31> well i have another nick there now so i guess im ban evading already huh lol
<hggdh> good. So, now please /part the channel
<latino31> how long does the ban last
<elky> forever.
<latino31> rofl
<hggdh> as long as necessary.
<latino31> ahhhh
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<hggdh> phunyguy: awwww shucks!
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<elky> i especially like the bit where he's pinging staff
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<latino31> ahoneybun bazhang CarlFK chu DalekSec Dave dax DJones elky Flannel Fuchs Guest30325 h00k hggdh ikonia Jordan_U kloeri krytarik latino31 Mamarok mneptok Myrtti_ nhandler niko phunyguy Pici popey seednode Tm_T tomaw tonyyarusso ubottu ubuntulog_ Unit193 valorie wxl yofel
<elky> it would be nice to not have to ban tor
<phunyguy> I miss when TOR was banned
<phunyguy> completely.
<bazhang> did anyoneFIXthat emacs issue N ubuntu
<Unit193> It'd be nice to allow it.
<phunyguy> It'd be ice if it wasn't a way to abuse Freenode, but it is.
<phunyguy> nice*
<hggdh> well, I guess his ban will be kept, then
<hggdh> so this is another one of the "I am under Tor, I am inveesible"?
<Unit193> phunyguy: Well, in the same line that having an account does.  Just a little more.
<elky> the account's already ditched. he's been through a variety of wordnumber nicks
<phunyguy> it's trivial to create a new nick, especially with TOR.
<phunyguy> I worded that badly
<phunyguy> It's trivial to get a new nick to use with TOR.
<ubottu> jhebden called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, arya__ said: ubottu: hi, I'm facing WiFi issue on my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. here are latest logs. https://pastebin.com/Lpy7rz1T per this link (https://pastebin.com/rqQL2pQ3) the last restart was at 00:23 hrs that is when i had to restart my laptop as it was frozen 9(mostly coz of the wifi issue)
<ubottu> jerichowasahoax called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-11
 * elky eyes XRS1 in -ot
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !ubports is UBports is a team of developers and a meeting place for developers that wish to port Ubuntu Touch to as many devices as possible. Visit https://ubports.com/ for more info
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-12
<bazhang> sidetracking> viper123_ simply run the command mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<bazhang> he is doing the usual worst
<bazhang> he had so many warnings as to defy belief
<bazhang> he just had to cross that final line
<krytarik> :D
<valorie> uh
<valorie> sounds like a terrible idea
<genii> ikonia: That ssh issue is interesting
<ikonia> it's not, it's two different hosts
<ikonia> sorry, I didn't mean to sound dismissive, I'm just watching people struggle with basic debugging
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-13
<oerheks> Hi, we have an illegal bot in #ubuntu, fpbot
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (fpbot is messing up)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (fpbot is still here)
<DJones> Bot removed
<elky> DJones: can you unban it and when it returns do !leave
<elky> i'm going to ask the owner who requested i there (i've dealt with them before, anyone can invite and ask it to leave)
<elky> oh, eric already did that
<elky> it it happens again, fpbot's owner is fr33domlover and they're very receptive to discussion about the bot
<elky> i personally would prefer he remove the "feature" that lets anyone drive it but as the nick suggests he finds that a bit too mean
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<chatter29> As-salāmu ʿalaykum (Arabic: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ‎‎ [asːaˈlaːmu ʕaˈlaikum]) is a greeting in Arabic that means "peace be upon you". The greeting is a standard salutation among Muslims and is routinely used whenever and wherever Muslims gather and interact, whether socially or within worship and other contexts. [1] The typical response to the greeti
<chatter29> ng is waʿalaykumu s-salām (وَعَلَيْكُم السَّلَام [waʕaˈlaikumu sːaˈlaːm]; "and upon you, peace").
<dax> he's been mixing it up a bit recently
<valorie> As-salāmu ʿalaykum on all non-troll people
#ubuntu-ops 2017-05-14
<elky> at least he's being educational now i guess
<DJones> elky: I've removed the +q, but what does !leave do? ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<DJones> elky: I've removed the +q, but what does !leave do? Tried it as a factoid with this response ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<DJones> And how would I use it? !leave | randomnick?
<DJones> An explanation of the command would be useful, rather than just remove the +b (that wasn't) and use !leave
<DJones> Appreciate there's a timezone difference + its the weekend, so no worries about replying
<Menzador> Preemptive: stdin in #u is being a rabble-rouser
<Menzador> thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> he's being a problem intentionally
<ikonia> and shock horror - it's a bzshells advert
<Menzador> At this point nothing puzzles me anymore
<Unit193> DJones: For when the bot comes back, not for ubottu.  A ban might technically work, but seems it's on a dynamic IP so easier to just use the bot's command '!leave' to make it part the channel, thus removing it from the autojoin config.
<DJones> Unit193: So !leave | botname?
<DJones> Thats what wasn'texplained
<DJones> And which bot does that
<Unit193> DJones: Nope, it's not a command for ubottu, but ubottu will respond.  The command, as pasted, is '!leave' just that.
<DJones> Unit193: So how does it know who I'm refering to?
<Unit193> '!' is also the command char for fpbot.
<DJones> ok, so that will only work with fpbot?
<Unit193> Yes.
<DJones> And anybody can run that command?
<Unit193> So it would seem.
<DJones> Great, explanations do help
<DJones> When you run any linux based system, people say don't run command you don't know what they do, being advised to run a command by a channel op without explanation isn't ideal
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hello to all my old friends, I jumped to Mint when Ubuntu switched to Unity, Its nice to be back.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-07
<tsimonq2> 12:26:47 AM -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with ubottu
<tsimonq2> 12:26:47 AM <ubottu> Review: ban '*!*322c1f52@*.com/ip.50.44.31.82' set on Sun Apr 29 18:02:35 2018 in #ubuntu-meeting, link: https://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=78141
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> When I go to that link, I get this:
<tsimonq2> Ubottu Bantracker
<tsimonq2> Sorry, bantracker is not available for anonymous users
<tsimonq2> Join #ubuntu-ops on irc.freenode.net to discuss bans.
<tsimonq2> ©2006 Dennis Kaarsemaker
<tsimonq2> Edited by Terence Simpson
<tsimonq2> So, hi.
<valorie> whoami
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<valorie> @whoami
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> @whoami
<ubottu> valorie
<valorie> there we go
<tsimonq2> @btlogin
<valorie> tsimonq2: go and do likewise
<tsimonq2> @whoami
<tsimonq2> Harumph.
<tsimonq2> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<tsimonq2> @whoami
<tsimonq2> O_o
<valorie> next login, then btlogin
<tsimonq2> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> I have to go to bed but I'll be up in six hours anyway...
<valorie> you might need to bind some of your accounts or whatever together
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<krytarik> Well, since he is no named op anywhere yet, I would think he has got no user registered with the bot either yet.
<krytarik> Heh, I haven't looked at the log before yet though... :D
<Flannel> Due to the access of -meeting, yeah, we'll have some non-ops doing oppy things, and then we run into this.
<Flannel> tsimonq2: you can just ignore it!  ubottu won't bug you about it again.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Still waiting for my application for #lubuntu to be processed. ;)
<tsimonq2> Flannel: ACK, thanks.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Knit..knit..knit.. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Seriously though, what's tamibg
<tsimonq2> *taking so long?
<tsimonq2> I'm on my phone again. >_>
<krytarik> Dun ask me. :(
<tsimonq2> I'd sorta like to be OP in the main channels for the project I'm the Release Manager/Teeam Lead in...
<krytarik> Learn setting the topic first! :P
<tsimonq2> I will forever be the worst ever at setting topics. :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !usn is Please see https://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Pici> !usn =~ s/http/https/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> hrm, that page is actuall 404
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !usn is Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Pici> !no usn is <reply> Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<tsimonq2> /or/or
<tsimonq2> arghhhhh
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-08
<ubottu> Norux called the ops in #ubuntu (kiriuha)
<Pici> bots updated with the new name and packageinfo updated and reloaded
<Pici> please let me know if anyone wants me to change the default releases for any of their channels.
<Pici> oh, I forgot to do the encyclopedia variables, I'll do those in a bit.
<Pici> (done)
<krytarik> Pici: http://paste.openstack.org/show/5NfQmCmzaH8RgWIq4puB/ - is a script for this we haven't got around to put into the ubot-scripts branch of the abandoned ubuntu-bots project yet - that includes the channels I remembered that want the devel release by default.  Also, the global default release is still on Artful.
<ikonia> hello asdf-
<asdf-> hello
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu-ops channel, is there something we can help you with, or do you not know how you got here ?
<asdf-> no help is needed... thank you
<ikonia> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-09
<ubottu> Norux called the ops in #ubuntu (kiriuha)
<chu> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<chu> Just read his record in the btracker
<chu> Seems like he enjoys arguing ikonia good luck
<ikonia> chu: there will be no arguement, he's been asked nicely and said he knows the guidelines, so that's great
<ubottu> beaver called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Tm_T: You beat me to it by about 2 seconds :)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (KIRIUHA_RASBERRY)
<Tm_T> I was watching it for couple minutes already, thinking should I try something else first
<hggdh> Tm_T: known idiot
<Tm_T> I am not
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> not you, dear sir, not you
<hggdh> and I do apologise
<hggdh> (if it looked I was refering to you). Darn, but I am way too vague today
<genii> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-10
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-vacybw : foul-language)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-vacybw)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (again for guest-0enjkc , please ban ,)
<pragmaticenigma> Why are users "requested to leave" from the chats rather than kicked, or at least prevented from re-entering the room with a name change? Lately, there have been individuals that have said very vulgar statements in main chats, and a bumped from the room, only to have them return with a fiercer vengeance?
<Pici> pragmaticenigma: the /remove function, rather than /kick, usually prevents user's auto-rejoin scripts from triggering.
<Pici> Also, most of the time users get the point and don't rejoin. Our banlist isn't infinite and we don't like putting things on it for trivial reason.s
<pragmaticenigma> understood, thank you for the clarification
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-11
<ubottu> stirage called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-12
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu thisweekinlinux unacceptable quit message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oerheks> hi, please remove buzie from #u
<SlidingHorn> lol we all joined.
<SlidingHorn> ops call from ubottu didn't respond
<leftyfb> Please remove bugzie. He is currently violating COC and is generally toxic to the support channel
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SlidingHorn> huh??  I used the ot command
<oerheks> !ops .. please pay attention
<ubottu> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leftyfb> I love how this becomes a problem with me every time I report this idiot
<Unit193> leftyfb: < leftyfb> bugzie: you just don't care anymore do you? You just do whatever you want   Because stuff like that will only make him continue, as he's getting you all riled up.  What you want to do is try to steer whoever back on track, failing that generally calling ops/poking here/whatever, then fully disengage and ignore him.  That last step can even make whoever get bored and go away as
<Unit193> they're getting no reaction.
<leftyfb> Unit193: you don't get it. Go through the logs. Every single person in that channel who helps the most, about a dozen of us have tried to de-escalate, reminded of COC, asked to stop, been rediculed, called names and have all requested the removal of this person multiple times over the course of months. We have been told he is a known problem and there's nothing anyone is willing to do about it but to just ignore it. That's fine except this
<leftyfb> kid is constantly swearing, and more importantly, giving VERY wrong and damaging advice to people who don't know better. But yeah, it's our problem. You're right. We'll just let him be. Nothing to see here. Move along.
<valorie> baiting a troll is generally not a good idea
<leftyfb> This is well beyond baiting a troll
<leftyfb> WELL beyond it
<Unit193> leftyfb: I never said you were the problem and not him...
<leftyfb> I have been told this many timea by the ops innthi channel we every time I request his removal
<SlidingHorn> just now in -discuss:  17:20 < bugzie> I will evade that ban btw
<el> he will
<el> and likely have a tantrum about this namespace outside of this namespace because people with staff cloaks removed him
<el> there'll probably be more trolls join
<SlidingHorn> I think the general point we're trying to make is that this wouldn't have been as bad had action been taken earlier
<el> except it would have been
<el> he tends to return more combative
<leftyfb> el: so your solution to managing trolls is to do nothing because "there's always more where that came from" and "he'll just be back"
<el> not at all.
<el> opping is a balancing act, it's not about nitpicking and scolding people then banning them when they get defensive
<SlidingHorn> I can understand that, but one could hardly call the recognition of that user's indiscretions "nitpicking" - it was constant and blatant disregard, as well as dangerous to users
<leftyfb> el: that excuse does not apply when this troll is blatent, self-aditting, dangerous, consistent and you have received multiple reports from multiple reputable people over the course of months. He and everyone else is begging you yo ban him.
<leftyfb> and yet
<leftyfb> I have seen people come in for the first time, swear twice and been removed. This guy has been doing it for months and laughing in our faces and nothing happens
<leftyfb> and that's just one problem with him
<el> and he has been removed multiple times
<leftyfb> please continue doing so. We are all begging you. Including him.
<leftyfb> el: also, I've been in there for about a year and haven't seen him removed once.
<el> he has definitely been removed multiple times
<leftyfb> why won't you ban him now?
<Unit193> (Note, he's gone by a few different names.)
<leftyfb> can you just answer that?
<leftyfb> I understand ban evading. This person, in the past year or so since I've been actively participating in #ubuntu, this particular person and their persona has not been banned.
<leftyfb> After dozens of requests
<leftyfb> from me, him and multiple others
<el> he is banned now
<el> unless he's returned and we're too engrossed by being told how much we fail
<leftyfb> I apologize. I did not notice
<leftyfb> I thank you very much
<SlidingHorn> I'll continue any thoughts on the topic in -discuss - don't want to idle in here...
<oerheks> good point
<leftyfb> ditto. Thank you again
<Unit193> They need to track bans better if they honestly think that..
#ubuntu-ops 2018-05-13
<ubottu> In ubottu, kashem said: so you mean -bot is not intellegnt
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-06
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntustudio (ubuntu1_ soulseeker ban evading)
<ro> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ro> 07:52:31 < ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !edubuntu is <reply> delete please, eol
 * ro ponders
<ro> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu was a former Ubuntu flavor centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system (http://www.mythbuntu.org). MythTV can still be installed from the Ubuntu repositories or from the Mythbuntu !PPAs linked on https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu. For MythTV discussion and support, try #mythtv-users
<ro> !-edubuntu
<ubottu> edubuntu has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:17:39
<ro> !edubuntu =~ s/is/was/
<ubottu> I'll remember that ro
 * ro shrugs
<ro> i guess i could also
<ro> !edubuntu =~ s/institutions./institutions. Its most recent release was Edubuntu 14.04, which is now !EOL./
<ubottu> I'll remember that ro
<ro> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu was an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. Its most recent release was Edubuntu 14.04, which is now !EOL. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-07
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu-server (qpo aka ubuntu1 aka soulseeker ban evading again)
<Eickmeyer> Hey. Any idea what to do about this soulseeker guy?
<Unit193> He either gets ranty or bored and leaves when not engaged.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, but what's the policy on ban evasion?
<Unit193> Unfortunately, tends to monologue more than anything else.  I'm not an op in that channel, so can't speak on behalf of it.  Ban evasion would generally not be allowed.
<Eickmeyer> Gotcha. He has pinged me in the past when not engaged, so I am a little leery of him.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> could someone fix the pingpong of * [PowaBanga] (~PowaBanga@unaffiliated/powabanga): please
<lotuspsychje> he's been like that for few days
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<dax> !19.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !eoan is <alias> 19.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !ermine is <alias> 19.10
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> Pici: time to update $curDevel* :D
<Pici> dax: done
<dax> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-08
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Brumble said: ubottu: forget Ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: ubottu: forget your hopes, dreams, and aspirations.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-09
<hggdh> @comment 79368 repeat sex offerings seems to be a static IP address, 3d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79368 will be removed after 3 days.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-10
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, seven_hundred said: ubottu there is no xauthority
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (hacktivis trolling & disturbing for days)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !aptitude is <reply> Like 'apt' and 'apt-get', 'aptitude' is an APT package management utility for the terminal. Unlike the others, aptitude lacks compatibility with modern APT (https://pad.lv/b/u/aptitude), so its use is now discouraged.
<hggdh> !aptitude is <reply> Like 'apt' and 'apt-get', 'aptitude' is an APT package management utility for the terminal. Unlike the others, aptitude lacks compatibility with modern APT (https://pad.lv/b/u/aptitude), so its use is now discouraged.
<ubottu> aptitude has been forgotten, use '!unforget aptitude' to edit it again
#ubuntu-ops 2019-05-12
<ubottu> stevendale called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> ^for Mutter, gone already
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, holst said: ubottu: I just did that, the system is up to date
<hggdh> @comment 79399 ceibal/ceibal_/ceibal__/LORENZO again on keyboard tap-dance, 3d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79399 will be removed after 3 days.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> AlligatorJoe needs some calming in #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<housecat> handled ^
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-06
<housecat> Waxing Gibbous - Illumination: 94%
<housecat> well that explains a heck of a lot about IRC today
<genii> heh
<Eickmeyer> facts
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-08
<ubottu> rs2009 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-05-09
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (Descriptioned does not apply to the channelrules)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Descriptioned)
<leftyfb> hello?
<oerheks> hi, any ops available?
<ikonia> oerheks: what's up
<oerheks> ikonia, read back #u, but Descriptioned has left already
 * oerheks fears ebola and the lot
<oerheks> certainly worth a ban.
<ikonia> I've got a watch on him
<ikonia> I saw he had gone after you called the ops
<oerheks> popcorntime .. yeah, leftyb an me tried to be nice..
<ikonia> I saw, appreciated that you tried to turn him around
